# und der Itemshop ist gekommen....



## Held² (4. November 2009)

Ich hoffe ich hab mich verlesen weil was ich jetzt grad eben auf MMo Champion gelesen hab kann ich selber kaum glauben 



> Today we&#8217;re pleased to introduce the Pet Store for World of Warcraft, a new way for players to obtain in-game pets to join them on their adventures in Azeroth. Two brand-new companions are now available for purchase exclusively at the Pet Store in the online Blizzard Store: Lil&#8217; K.T. and the Pandaren Monk.
> 
> Make a Difference: Pandaren Monk Charity Pet
> Enter the Pandaren Monk, ( http://us.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=1100000763 ) a martial-arts expert who&#8217;s here to help celebrate the upcoming fifth anniversary of World of Warcraft. He may be cute, but he&#8217;s proof that even the softest of critters can overcome the hardest of circumstances. For every Pandaren Monk that finds its way to a player&#8217;s side between now and the end of the year (December 31, 2009 at 11:59 PDT), we&#8217;ll donate 50 percent of the $10 purchasing price to the Make-a-Wish Foundation in an effort to brew up a little hope, strength, and joy in a child&#8217;s life.
> ...


Quelle: http://www.mmo-champion.com/

Ich kann es selber kaum glauben ich bin ja schon ein Feind vom TCG aber das man jetzt bewusst Pets gegen Geld kaufen kann ist einfach nur noch lächerlich

Edit: jetzt hat es Blizzard auch bekannt gemacht ... http://www.wow-europe.com/de/index.xml

ich für meine Teil überlege jetzt wirklich mit WoW aufzuhören ich war schon gegen Fraktionswechsel aber ein Itemshop ne sowas lasse ich nicht auf mich dulden

Ich bitte die Leute die hier Posten nicht nur herumflamen sondern konstruktiv Beiträge verfassen


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2009)

oh gott


----------



## Ixidus (4. November 2009)

weil pets ja auch so lebenswichtig sind..
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
NOT


----------



## ipercoop (4. November 2009)

Jo Pets im Itemshop , gut gemacht Blizzard ...


(Achtung Ironie enthalten)

Schon ne Frechheit das zu verkaufen wenn wir hier schon unsere 13 Euro im Monat zahlen ..


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (4. November 2009)

So lange es nur unsinniger Kram wie Reittiere und sonstige Funitems sind is mir des latte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (4. November 2009)

http://eu.blizzard.com/store/browse.xml?f=c:5,c:33

da sind sie ... als nächstes kann man sich bestimmt komplette Tier sets für echtes geld kaufen ich sehs schon kommen


----------



## Held² (4. November 2009)

nein das Beste ist ja es ist ja doch nur für einen angeblichen guten Zweck deshalb geht 50% des gewinn an eine Kinderstiftung nur damit sie eine ausrede haben wenn die Spieler beginnen zum flamen


----------



## healyeah666 (4. November 2009)

EngraTodesklinge schrieb:


> So lange es nur unsinniger Kram wie Reittiere und sonstige Funitems sind is mir des latte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selbst dann ist es mit net latte, weil man schon so genug zahlt und ich nicht auch noch extra für Reittiere what ever zahlen will


----------



## Vanitra (4. November 2009)

Na ob du das Pet "vielleicht" durch TCG bekommst und dafür viel Geld ausgeben musst damit es mal dabei ist oder ob du einen direkt definierten Betrag zahlst im Itemshop für das gleiche. nunja das ist schon ein Unterschied. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (4. November 2009)

rofl. Blizz hats im Griff. Keep the money rolling  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2009)




----------



## Terrorda (4. November 2009)

Und ich dachte es ist ein Gerücht aber:

WoW was killed by Blizzard with "Pet-Shop".


----------



## WeRkO (4. November 2009)

Oh man, ohne wenn ACTIVISION nicht seine fettigen schmierigen GELDGEILEN Finger im Spiel hätte wäre es so weit nicht gekommen. Wann kann ich mein T10 im Vorraus bestellen? Zahle auch 50€ pro Stück....


----------



## feuerteufell (4. November 2009)

Hab ich was verpasst oder ist schon 1. April o.O


----------



## Eltruand (4. November 2009)

... und ich dachte Itemshops wären nur was für Free-MMO's ?!  Oh mann ey.... ich seh's schon kommen, das nächste  +10%exp Acc-Rüstungsteil wird man im Shop für "günstige" 5€ oder sowas kaufen können... 

*Das is doch ne Frechheit von Blizzard!* Hoffentlich war das nur irgend ein Scherz von MMO-Champion

so far

mfg el_truand


----------



## Pudding00 (4. November 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> http://eu.blizzard.com/store/browse.xml?f=c:5,c:33
> 
> da sind sie ... als nächstes kann man sich bestimmt komplette Tier sets für echtes geld kaufen ich sehs schon kommen




solange es zu sowas nicht kommt(was ich auch sehr hoffe) finde ich es nicht allzu schlimm,


hauptsache, es kommen keine spielerischen vorteleile zum kaufen...



edit: das mit den 50% spenden find ch schon mal gut, aber ich selber finde das zu wenig procent finde...


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

Ich schließ mich ausnahmsweise mal an, es ist total unverschämt 13 euro im monat zu verlangen und dann spielern nicht mal die mögichkeit geben ohne geld alle gegenstände zu kriegen, es gibt eben auch leute die gern sammeln und bei diesen ist das eben eine extreme abzocke


----------



## Jiwari (4. November 2009)

> Today we’re pleased to introduce the *Pet Store for World of Warcraft*, a new way for players to obtain in-game pets to join them on their adventures in Azeroth.





> Wir Freuen uns euch Heute den *Haustier Laden für World of Warcraft* vorzustellen, ein neuer weg für Spieler an in-game Haustiere zu gelangen welche sie auf ihren Abenteuern in Azeroth begleiten.



Da kann man sich nun über die Bedeutung des Wortes Item-Shop streiten. Für mich bedeutet dies das ich mir für reales Geld einen Spielvorteil erkaufen kann und das ist in diesem Fall einfach nicht gegeben.

Solang es also noch keine Epics gegen Bares gibt, existiert auch kein Grund sich über irgendeine Art von Verfall der Spiel-Qualität zu sorgen... außerdem übernimmt das ja schon ein Großteil der Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidoff1989 (4. November 2009)

War doch eh klar das des kommt, oder etwa nicht?

Heißt aber nicht das ich es deshalb gut heiße!


----------



## KomaKater (4. November 2009)

Da kann man auch gleich zu free MMO's wechseln


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Da kann man sich nun über die Bedeutung des Wortes Item-Shop streiten. Für mich bedeutet dies das ich mir für reales Geld einen Spielvorteil erkaufen kann und das ist in diesem Fall einfach nicht gegeben.
> 
> Solang es also noch keine Epics gegen Bares gibt, existiert auch kein Grund sich über irgendeine Art von Verfall der Spiel-Qualität zu sorgen... außerdem übernimmt das ja schon ein Großteil der Community
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, es gibt leute für die WoW wirklich ein MMORPG ist, da gehört auch der punkt RPG dazu, und ein großteil dieser leute interessieren sich eben auch für das sammeln von diesen tieren, und es ist einfach unverschämt leuten 13 euro aus der tasche zu ziehen und dann noch 20 nur damit sie 2 pets haben, ich könnt mir gut vorstellen das blizzard so dreist ist und auch noch für irgendwelche erfolge diese pets notwendig macht...


----------



## YoungNight (4. November 2009)

Was ich nicht verstehe, das man das gut nennt, das 50% von jedem Kauf zu einer Stiftung gehen 
----->    

1. Ist das nur getarnte Taktik um das mimimi zu veringern und
2. Diese "Hilfsspende" gilt nur in einen gewissen Zeitraum von Now bis zum Ende des Jahres.

Blizz hat nur ein Ziel: Geld machen egal wie

Man versucht die Contente so leicht zu machen bzw. T Teile durch Marken farmen zu lassen damit die Casual das Game bevorzugen
und es gibt Hardmodes um den Pro Gamern was zu bitten, das selbe machen sie jetzt auch im PVP, der Grund Gedanke ist nur  GELD GELD GELD GELD...........

Das Spiel muss für die Maßen ausgelegt sein, es muss jeder Boss von sogut wie möglich allen casuals schaffbar sein...
Aber der Itemshop ist sicher wenn man in die Zukunft sieht nur die SPitze des Eisbergs, wartet es ab .....


so faaaaar

Mfg


----------



## -Migu- (4. November 2009)

Leute, es sind "nur" Haustiere... who cares?

Und ich denke nicht, dass Blizz T-Sets in einem Item Shop kaufbar machen wird. So dumm sind die (hoffentlich) nicht.


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich finde das auch ziemlich scheiße von Blizzard. Blizzard ist doch sowieso egal was wir sagen, denn wer von euch hört denn schon auf mit WOW, wenn es einen "richtigen" Itemshop gibt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich überlege schon seit längerer Zeit aufzuhören, aber das Problem ist: Es gibt einfach kein mmorpg was mit WoW mithalten kann. Sobald so eins kommt werden ziemlich viele wechseln! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Lefrondon (4. November 2009)

Solange es nur kosmetisch bleibt... interessiert es mich nicht (Das gabs schon vorher, siehe TCG-Kram und CE-Kram). Sollte man sich allerdings einen spielerischen Vorteil erkaufen können irgendwann, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr -.-


----------



## Skum (4. November 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Leute, es sind "nur" Haustiere... who cares?
> 
> Und ich denke nicht, dass Blizz T-Sets in einem Item Shop kaufbar machen wird. So dumm sind die (hoffentlich) nicht.




hoffe ich auch mal...


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Leute, es sind "nur" Haustiere... who cares?
> 
> Und ich denke nicht, dass Blizz T-Sets in einem Item Shop kaufbar machen wird. So dumm sind die (hoffentlich) nicht.



Für manche sind es eben nicht "nur haustiere" nicht jeder hat in einem mmo "nur" interesse an epix, und es ist einfach fakt unverschämt spielern 13 euro aus dder tasche zu ziehe und sie gleichzeitig noch zur kasse zu bitten wenn sie alle inhalte des spiels wollen.


----------



## MMOchamp (4. November 2009)

Ja aber bald sind die gartis siehe http://www.buffed.de/?id=2cc735


----------



## Durbem (4. November 2009)

Oh nein!
Ich *kann* mir einen sinnlosen, nicht-vorteilverschaffenen Gegenstand kaufen.

Das Spiel geht ja sowas von kaputt. Wieivel Leute werden jetzt mit gekauften Pets rumlaufen. Das ist mal wieder so ein Freeloot. Und Op ist es außerdem auch noch! 
NERF!!!



Leute beruhigt euch. Ihr müsst es nicht kaufen. Wenn sies anbieten, dann guckt halt weg. Ist ja keine Pflicht sowas zu haben.
Achja... eine Firma möchte allerdings gerne Geld verdienen!


----------



## wildrazor09 (4. November 2009)

man kann sich nur pets holn.... reggt euch ab,


----------



## Alrilin (4. November 2009)

An alle, die argumentieren, es sei doof diese Inhalte nicht ohne reales Geld erhalten zu können:
Wenn sie die Pets einfach rauslassen würde, könntet ihr sie auch nicht bekommen, also: Völlig egal, oder nicht?
Und Blizzard will Geld, was ich irgendwie logisch finde.


----------



## Huntermoon (4. November 2009)

Heute Haustiere, Morgen Mounts, und Übermorgen die gesamt WELT *muhahahahaha*


----------



## Hugo2000 (4. November 2009)

Juhu endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Ich freu mich, kann ich so die sachen kaufen, muss ich net immer farmen oder anderes.


----------



## zero-two (4. November 2009)

keine t set teile aber dafür dann die marke^^muss mann mehr von kaufen lohnt sich mehr


----------



## Captain Jack (4. November 2009)

Genau sind doch nur pets
Und wenn sie NUR T3 für Geld einfügen wayne, 
das gibt es ja nicht mehr und bringen tut es nichts mehr, außer das es geil aussieht, ist das auch alles^^

Also reggt euch ab, dies ist bestimmt nicht für lange, dieses Pet gibt es jetzt halt für 10€ für die Leute die nicht auf den Patch 3.3 warten wollen, wo es dieses Pet kostenlos geben wird, bestimmt^^


----------



## Seph018 (4. November 2009)

sign Durbem. Es sind nur Pets, wtf. Und für Erfolge werden sie diese ganz sicher nicht vorraussetzen.
Wer den Panda mag kauft ihn sich, wer nicht halt nicht. Und das werden 99.9% sein...


----------



## koepj (4. November 2009)

Blizz vk chars !!!


----------



## Illian1887 (4. November 2009)

> Lil’ K.T., the Littlest Lich
> Lil’ K.T. is a miniature lich who bears a striking resemblance to the legendary lord of Naxxramas, Kel’Thuzad. But don’t let his diminutive stature fool you: Lil’ K.T. has a diabolical laugh and wields true power at his bony fingertips, randomly wreaking icy havoc on critters who dare to cross his path. You can now buy this new pet for $10 on the Blizzard Store.


Das würde ich mir sogar kaufen.


----------



## Linkin~ (4. November 2009)

Geld macht korrupt.

So bald die ganze Sache ins Rollen kommt, nimmt es noch größere Ausmaßen an. Das fing ja schon bei kostenpflichtigen Servertransfers an und hat sich nun bis zum vorher immer ausgeschlossenen Völkerwechsel entwickelt.

Fakt ist: Wenn sie feststellen dass es genug Deppen gibt die die Pets kaufen, werden sie noch mehr Sachen einbauen, wozu sich das Geld entgehen lassen?

Auch Fakt ist: So viele Leute drohen hier, mit WoW wegen sowas aufzuhören... Doch in Wahrheit schaffen sie es doch nicht ihre Abhängigkeit von diesem Spiel wegen so etwas abzulegen, Hand aufs Herz.


----------



## Bordin (4. November 2009)

und noch ein grund den acc gekündigt zu lassen^^


----------



## firehawk14 (4. November 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich überlege schon seit längerer Zeit aufzuhören, aber das Problem ist: Es gibt einfach kein mmorpg was mit WoW mithalten kann. Sobald so eins kommt werden ziemlich viele wechseln!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Suchtberatung ftw !
Es gibt auch ein drausen mit echten Menschen...

BTT:
Irgentwann musste es kommen, traue mich fast wetten das es mit dem nächsten Addon auch Epix und fertige 85 er für Geld gibt.


----------



## Midnighttalker (4. November 2009)

Naja solange es sich wirklich nur um sachen drehen die Spielerisch keine wirkliche bedeutung haben (bunte Kühe zum reiten, Pets ect pp) ist mir das auch egal, sowas gibt es ja schon seit langem über dieses Kartenspieldingens


----------



## Bobbysir (4. November 2009)

leute, was ist daran so schlimm ?
müßt ihr es kaufen ?  nein
ihr habt echt probleme.
wenn ihr eine firma hättet, wollt ihr kein geld verdienen ?
denkt doch erstmal nach.
wem es nicht passt, by by ihr lieben.


----------



## Jakobh (4. November 2009)

ICh spende lieber 9 Euro an Make a Wish da kann ich mir sicher sein das sies bekommen und stopfe Blizzard nicht 10 in den Hintern für ein bescheuertes digitales Viech xD


----------



## Premutos (4. November 2009)

Also mal ehrlich... solange es nur son unwichtiger Müll is, ists doch latte.
Und wenn es dann T15 für Geld geben sollte ist es mir auch latte, solange man es auch noch auf normale Art und Weise ergattern kann. 
Das dreht dann sogar den Chinafarmern den Goldhahn zu und mehr Deppen die ihre Klasse nicht spielen können wird es dann auch nicht geben...
und wenn T15 dann noch genau so leicht wie heute T9 zu haben ist, müsste man schon entweder saublöd sein, dafür Geld auszugeben oder aber wirklich genug Kohle und wenig Zeit.....


----------



## RetPali (4. November 2009)

Volgender Vorschlag: 
Die Pets die man sich kaufen kann, sind umsonst erhältlich aber gegen eine so geringe droppchance oder so...

Oder

Niemand verwendet den shop, dann hätte sich das auch erledigt

Mal erlich... wieviele werden das machen?


----------



## Dwarim (4. November 2009)

Naja, es wird wirklich nicht lange dauern, bis man die ersten Reittiere kaufen kann, und dann gehts immer weiter, vllt eine Bank für unterwegs, was zum reparieren unterwegs, verwandlungsstäbe, usw, usw...


----------



## Bobbysir (4. November 2009)

RetPali schrieb:


> Volgender Vorschlag:
> Die Pets die man sich kaufen kann, sind umsonst erhältlich aber gegen eine so geringe droppchance oder so...
> 
> Oder
> ...




es wird nie dazu kommen das es keiner kauft.
also ist dein vorschlag nicht gut.


----------



## Seph018 (4. November 2009)

*dies war ein epic fail*


----------



## Darkdamien (4. November 2009)

mir echt wayne, pets interessieren mich überhaupt net


----------



## Ginkohana (4. November 2009)

*nach dem Lachkrampf den Antworten Button drückt*

Ich glaubs nicht *prust* Hauptsache ihr habt wieder etwas worüber ihr heulen könnt.

Instanzen Release -> ihr heult rum (zu schwer)
Instanzen werden genervt -> ihr weint rum (zu leicht)

Klassen werden gebuffed -> ihr heult rum
Klassen werden genervt -> ihr heult rum

T-Teile für Tokens -> ihr heult rum (Man muss ja raiden gehen)
T-Teile für Marken -> ihr heult rum (Nun muss man nicht mehr raiden gehen)

Egal was gemacht wird ihr heult und heult und heult, es ist sowas von lächerlich wie ihr nach Dingen sucht um zu weinen.
Mein Gott, das sind PETs!!!!! Kinder, die müsst ihr nicht kaufen, ihr könnt, das ist nicht zwingend notwendig fürs Spiel!
Und was ihr schon wieder mit den T-Teilen für Geld spekuliert, dass ist nicht bewiesen, nicht angekündigt garnichts.
Hauptsache ihr habt etwas zu weinen weil das Weinen so schön ist.....

Im übrigen gab es für die Blizzcon-Karte & Blizzcon-Stream auch ein Pet und nun ratet mal...die musste man auch bezahlen.
Die Collectors Edition der Spiele kostet bei Release so um die 79€ und das normale um die 40€ und da zahlt ihr das Pet auch mit.
Die TCG Karten kosten Geld -> kann ein Pet geben.

Ohne Jucks jetzt: Der TE ist einfach nur beleidigt wie ein Kleinkind weil er ein pet nicht hat und die bösen bösen anderen Spieler es haben.*flenn**Heul*
Kommt einfach mal klar und get a Life!


----------



## Jiwari (4. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es gibt leute für die WoW wirklich ein MMORPG ist, da gehört auch der punkt RPG dazu, und ein großteil dieser leute interessieren sich eben auch für das sammeln von diesen tieren, und es ist einfach unverschämt leuten 13 euro aus der tasche zu ziehen und dann noch 20 nur damit sie 2 pets haben, ich könnt mir gut vorstellen das blizzard so dreist ist und auch noch für irgendwelche erfolge diese pets notwendig macht...



Ok, das hatte ich nicht bedacht... wobei sich mir der RP Aspekt ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz erschließt... 

Allerdings gab es bereits etwas vergleichbares, sogar schon ganze 3-mal. 
Zu jeder Collector's Edition gab es auch ein "Einzigartiges" Haustier und für eben jene Collector's Edition musste man etwas mehr bezahlen, zugegeben natürlich bekam man etwas mehr für sein Geld, im End-Effekt kommt es jedoch auf das gleiche hinaus: Man bezahlt Geld für in-game Inhalt.

Aus dem Steh-Greif müsste ich nun lügen aber der Sammler Erfolg für Haustiere schließt nicht alle mit ein, sprich du musst lediglich den Großteil aller verfügbaren Pets Sammeln. Und ob diese beiden Tiere dem Erfolg angerechnet werden steht ja auch noch nicht vollends fest.

Einzig und allein der Leidenschaftliche Pet-Sammler kommt hierbei etwas zu kurz, ob die Haustiere aus dem Shop vielleicht dennoch für nicht zahlende Spieler verfügbar werden steht ja auch noch in den Sternen, also erst einmal abwarten und gucken was daraus überhaupt wird.


----------



## Seph018 (4. November 2009)

wups mein internet spackt ordentlich =)


----------



## Laura77 (4. November 2009)

Alrilin schrieb:


> An alle, die argumentieren, es sei doof diese Inhalte nicht ohne reales Geld erhalten zu können:
> Wenn sie die Pets einfach rauslassen würde, könntet ihr sie auch nicht bekommen, also: Völlig egal, oder nicht?
> Und Blizzard will Geld, was ich irgendwie logisch finde.



heute die Pets, morgen was anderes, übermorgen bekommst du Rüssi für Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iXEd (4. November 2009)

ka ob das schon jemand geschrieben hat aber...

jetz heisst es ja 

VOLKSWECHSEL

Weil ich lieber Blutelf wäre



ich sehs schon kommen



KLASSENWECHSEL

weil ich lieber hunter wäre


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> ich für meine Teil überlege jetzt wirklich mit WoW aufzuhören ich war schon gegen Fraktionswechsel aber ein Itemshop ne sowas lasse ich nicht auf mich dulden




Cucu Byebye Kisskiss man sieht sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und mal am rande, ich finde es recht legitim, Da es die pets auch auf doofen messen in Goodie bags geben könnte, wir reden hier wirklich nur von pets, alle Itemshop MMos haben nicht nur, obwohl sies behaupten dinge die sich net aufs gameplay auswirken im shop, dort findeste dann sowas wie craft sachen ganze rüssisets oder 500% mehr erfahrung, wobei du immernoch 2 jahre fürs max lvl brauchst..^^


----------



## Premutos (4. November 2009)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Egal was gemacht wird ihr heult und heult und heult, es ist sowas von lächerlich wie ihr nach Dingen sucht um zu weinen.
> ....



1000% /sign


----------



## TheGui (4. November 2009)

Solange es keinen spielerischen Vorteil bringt sollen die doch verkaufen was sie wollen...


----------



## Laura77 (4. November 2009)

Premutos schrieb:


> Und wenn es dann T15 für Geld geben sollte ist es mir auch latte, solange man es auch noch auf normale Art und Weise ergattern kann.
> Das dreht dann sogar den Chinafarmern den Goldhahn zu und mehr Deppen die ihre Klasse nicht spielen können wird es dann auch nicht geben...


ähm.. wo ist da der Unterschied? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. November 2009)

Und nochwas, da pets in ner Eigenen Kategorie landen und nicht im Inventar, sind sie keine items.. Muha nix itemshop.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turageo (4. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> ich für meine Teil überlege jetzt wirklich mit WoW aufzuhören ich war schon gegen Fraktionswechsel aber ein Itemshop ne sowas lasse ich nicht auf mich dulden



Naja, jedem das Seine, aber allein mit der Begründung, dass man ja jetzt Pets für Geld kaufen kann, find ich diese Aussage jetzt eher zum schmunzeln. ;-)
Andere MMORPGs, v. a. im Free2Play Sektor machen das schon ewige Zeiten so und da gibts nicht nur Pets sondern Gegenstände, die man wirklich brauchen
könnte (zwar keine Waffen/Rüssi, aber wie bei ROM dieses Itemstatsübertragungsding). Wie beeinträchtigt den diese Entscheidung von Blizz jetzt Dein Spielerlebnis?
Das würde mich jetzt brennend interessieren...

MfG


----------



## Mindadar (4. November 2009)

kA was ihr habt lasst die leute sammeln die die pets haben wollen. 
Ich werde mir diese tiere zu 100% kaufen!


----------



## -Migu- (4. November 2009)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> *nach dem Lachkrampf den Antworten Button drückt*
> 
> Ich glaubs nicht *prust* Hauptsache ihr habt wieder etwas worüber ihr heulen könnt.
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es.. 100% /sign


----------



## :Manahunt: (4. November 2009)

Also zuerst dachte ich mir OMFG FAIL Blizz macht das Spiel kaputt, dann dachte ich "Ey die Pets sind ja schon knuffig, aber der Preis:S" Jetzt denke ich, dass demnächst eine Itemshoprevolution kommt und Blizz das Spiel doch kaputt macht, fände das persönl. echt richtig doof wenn demnächst Gear oder so da zu kaufen wäre, dann würde auch ich mit WoW aufhören, auch wenn es mir (noch) sehr viel Spaß macht.
Tante Edit: Hoffentlich kommt bald ne neue Zahlungsmethode, meine Mutter will mit Ec-Karten ich bezahlen. xD


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. November 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> kA was ihr habt lasst die leute sammeln die die pets haben wollen.
> Ich werde mir diese tiere zu 100% kaufen!



Hab eig kb geld auszugeben, den lich finde ich eh hässlich, aba beim panda hatte ich vorrab angst das dieses tolle tier nur wieder an blizzcon oder sonstwasfür messen besucher vergeben wird.. von daher ganz froh mit 10 euro^^


----------



## firehawk14 (4. November 2009)

Vielen von denen die meinen "sind doch nur pets...., brignt doch keinen vorteil....,gibts auch bei Collectors Edition (obwohl das was ganz anderes ist!!!)"
ist wohl nicht bewusst was damit losgetreten wird. Der Activision Chef (der übrigends auch Modern Warfare zu Grunde geritten hat) wird sich bestimmt nicht die $$$$$ entgehen lassen wenn eine Nachfrage danach da ist. Auf gut deutsch, wenn einer für sein Set 50 € bezahlen will dann "darf" er  das...

Desweiteren trägt sowas dann zur weiteren verweichlichung der Community bei, Kleinkinder halten sich noch mehr für IMBA und 90% haben keine Ahnung wie man spielt oder das ihr Char mehr als nur 2 Dmgtasten hat. Als MMO Spieler will ich mir seltene Items erarbeiten seien es Pets oder what ever, Dr. Zwicky ist ein gutes Beispiel, ich musste 800 Krebse angeln um den zu bekommen, dementsprechend war die Freude danach umso größer ihn endlich zu haben. Anders wäre es im Itemshop 5 € zu zahlen um dann festzustellen das den bereits jedes zweite Epickiddy hat.

WoW wird früher oder später genau so zu Schanden geritten wie die Call of Duty Serie, Activison diktiert wie man zu spielen hat, dafür gibts neuen Content (in dem Fall Maps) gegen Geld, und um jeglichen Spielspaß zu rauben werden Dedicated Server verboten, damit gleich Community Maps unbrauchbar gemacht...
Und NEIN das ist nichts anderes nicht zuletzt deshalb weil der selbe Publisher dahinter steckt.


----------



## Mindadar (4. November 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Hab eig kb geld auszugeben, den lich finde ich eh hässlich, aba beim panda hatte ich vorrab angst das dieses tolle tier nur wieder an blizzcon oder sonstwasfür messen besucher vergeben wird.. von daher ganz froh mit 10 euro^^



naja das die alle nun direckt rumflamen und schreien ich hör mir wow auf find ich etwas scheisse....den mini kel find ich sehr süß und den panda auch....nur muss ich gucken wie ich des mit kreditkarte mach ^^


----------



## Eddishar (4. November 2009)

Ihr seid so klasse ... ist das schon wieder Neid, den ich da herauslese? OMFG, Blizz verkauft etwas und ich komme nicht gratis dran!

Was interessiert es, was da im Itemshop zu kaufen gibt? Wenn ihr kein Interesse an diesem Shop habt ... oben rechts gibt es am Browserfenster so ein Kreuz ... klick, vergessen, Thema durch.

Hier stört ihr euch, wenn euch etwas vorenthalten wird, aber wenn es Epics für 5er Instanzen gibt, ist es euch auch nicht recht, weil dann ja jeder Gimp das Zeug bekommt. Was denn nun?


----------



## Held² (4. November 2009)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> *nach dem Lachkrampf den Antworten Button drückt*
> 
> Ich glaubs nicht *prust* Hauptsache ihr habt wieder etwas worüber ihr heulen könnt.
> 
> ...


Ich für meinen Teil habe NIE geheult das die inis zu schwer oder zu leicht sind und wer bitte hat herumgeheult das die Inis in Wotlk zu schwer sind? die masse hat gesagt das sie zu leicht sind


> Klassen werden gebuffed -> ihr heult rum
> Klassen werden genervt -> ihr heult rum


die armen klassen werden sie die ganze zeit herumgenervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es heisst NerF und nicht NerV
Bist du etwas begeistert wenn deine Klasse generft wird nein ich glaube nicht


> T-Teile für Tokens -> ihr heult rum (Man muss ja raiden gehen)
> T-Teile für Marken -> ihr heult rum (Nun muss man nicht mehr raiden gehen)


Ich kenne niemanden der herumgeheult hat das man raiden gehen muss für tokens vielleicht vereinzelte Spieler aber die große masse nicht aber ich selber bin gegen marken token 



> Egal was gemacht wird ihr heult und heult und heult, es ist sowas von lächerlich wie ihr nach Dingen sucht um zu weinen.
> Mein Gott, das sind PETs!!!!! Kinder, die müsst ihr nicht kaufen, ihr könnt, das ist nicht zwingend notwendig fürs Spiel!
> Und was ihr schon wieder mit den T-Teilen für Geld spekuliert, dass ist nicht bewiesen, nicht angekündigt garnichts.
> Hauptsache ihr habt etwas zu weinen weil das Weinen so schön ist.....


Es ist nicht *NUR* der itemshop sonder auch:

Fraktionswechsel
Rassenwechsel
Werbung im Forum
Fraktionsaufteilung aufgehoben auf PvP server wegen Fraktiosnwechsel
TCG

Mit dem Itemshop hat Blizzard einfach das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht ich finde es einfach nur noch eine Frechheit was Blizzard da aufführt



> Im übrigen gab es für die Blizzcon-Karte & Blizzcon-Stream auch ein Pet und nun ratet mal...die musste man auch bezahlen.
> Die Collectors Edition der Spiele kostet bei Release so um die 79€ und das normale um die 40€ und da zahlt ihr das Pet auch mit.
> Die TCG Karten kosten Geld -> kann ein Pet geben.


Wer sagt das ich nicht gegen TCG und Blizzcon pet was hatte oder bist du jetzt Uri Geller?


> Ohne Jucks jetzt: Der TE ist einfach nur beleidigt wie ein Kleinkind weil er ein pet nicht hat und die bösen bösen anderen Spieler es haben.*flenn**Heul*
> Kommt einfach mal klar und get a Life!


Mein RL geht dich mal sowas von einen S********* an es tut mir echt leid das ich in diesem Ton spreche aber ich lasse mich nicht beleidigen das ich kein Life habe und das hier ist ein Forum und hier diskutiert man und Flamed nicht das andere kein leben haben und nur heulen 

Ich verstehe Blizzard einfach nicht ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern wo Blizzard gesagt hat "Niemals Fraktionswechsel, Niemals Itemshop,usw...


----------



## turageo (4. November 2009)

:Manahunt: schrieb:


> wenn demnächst Gear oder so da zu kaufen wäre



Wie bereits gesagt wurde und mit Sicherheit noch oft genug gesagt werden könnte: reine Spekulation. Ich persönlich halte es für äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass Blizz spielfortschrittsrelevante Items gegen bares Geld anbieten wird. Damit wäre dem Spruch "ins eigene Knie schießen" Genüge getan. Warum in aller Welt sollte Blizz einen der großen Suchtfaktoren (die Jagd nach besseren Items) quasi aus dem Spiel nehmen? Ich glaube kaum, dass Blizz auf cheatendes P-Server Niveau abfallen wird. ^^

MfG

Edit:


> und nur heulen


Das ist kein Flame sondern bittere Realität in den WoW Foren (in allen!), da hat Ginkohana schon Recht. Es beschweren sich viele Spieler über beinahe alles was geändert wird, neu hinzukommt, weg genommen wird,... Das ist einfach irgendwann nicht mehr diskutabel, sondern nur noch nervig, vor allem da es ja keine 50 neuen Beschwerde-Posts von Spielern innerhalb eines Tages gibt (Vorsicht Ironie, nicht drauf ausrutschen!). Blizzard kann es halt nicht mehreren Millionen Spielern alle gleichsam Recht machen, oder? Anbei bemerkt: Deine "Mehrheit" wie Du es ausdrückst, sind auch nur vereinzelte Spieler in Foren im Vergleich zur gesamten Masse an Spielern. Ändern kann doch eh keiner was an den Entscheidungen von Blizz. Was kommt, kommt oder eben nicht.


----------



## Vitany2910 (4. November 2009)

ob nötig oder nicht, es ist einfach eine schweinerei, jetzt nen ingame-shop gegen bares einzuführen. es muss schon monatlich gelöhnt werden... und wie einige vorschreiber schon gesagt haben... es wird garantiert nicht bei pets bleiben... es wird immer ein paar nasen geben, die für harte euronen sachen zum posen einkaufen werden... 
jedoch ist es von blizz doch sehr bigott... auf der einen seite darf nichts ingametechnisch von spielern gegen baren verkauft werden, aber selber führen sie es ein... jaja, einige sind gleicher als die anderen, und ... widewidewitt, wir machen uns die welt, wie sie uns gefällt....

jedoch wird es blizz nicht die bohne interessieren, ob es ein großer teil sch**** findet... dank leuten, die darauf anspringen werden wir der kater die katze, wird es eingeführt und ausgeschlachtet...


----------



## Dagonzo (4. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich hab mich verlesen weil was ich jetzt grad eben auf MMo Champion gelesen hab kann ich selber kaum glauben
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.mmo-champion.com/
> ...


Du armer kannst einen echt leid tun. Du hast nicht zufällig mitbekommen dass das ganze auch einen guten Zweck dient oder? Aber egal, ich sage zu dir einfach nur tschüss und viel Spaß noch im Leben, wobei auch immer.

Das mit den Pets sehe ich im Prinzip nicht anders als wenn ich mir eine Collectors Edition von WoW zulege, wo auch Pets, neben anderen Sachen, gegen Aufpreis dabei sind. Da das ganze noch einen guten Zweck dient werde ich mir diese sogar holen bzw. kaufen.


----------



## BlizzLord (4. November 2009)

Ihr seid alle echte Dramaqueens...

Wegen den paar Pets die man da kaufen kann hat man keinen Level, Pve oder PvP Vorteil <.<

Ps: Alle die hier rumschrein ich hör auf mit WoW ihr seid so lächerlich anstatt es JEDES MAL irgendwo zu posten MACHT ES EINFACH!


----------



## Held² (4. November 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Du armer kannst einen echt leid tun. Du hast nicht zufällig mitbekommen dass das ganze auch einen guten Zweck dient oder? Aber egal, ich sage zu dir einfach nur tschüss und viel Spaß noch im Leben, wobei auch immer.
> 
> Das mit den Pets sehe ich im Prinzip nicht anders als wenn ich mir eine Collectors Edition von WoW zulege, wo auch Pets, neben anderen Sachen, gegen Aufpreis dabei sind. Da das ganze noch einen guten Zweck dient werde ich mir diese sogar holen bzw. kaufen.


Wäre es nur für einen Guten Zweck dann würde 90% des eingenommenen Geld für die Stiftung gehen und nicht nur 50% das hat Blizzard doch nur als vorwand genutzt damit die Spieler eben glauben ist ja nur für einen guten Zweck aber so ist die Welt(leider) nicht sondern das sind riesen firmen deren Ziel es ist möglichst viel Geld in einer möglichst langen Zeit einzunehmen oder wieso glaubst du hat MC Donals auch eine Stiftung? Wäre Mc Donals die menschen so wichtig würden sie nur noch Gesunde Lebensmittel verkaufen und nicht den halben Regenwald abholzen für Plantagen und Viehzucht


----------



## bluewhiteangel (4. November 2009)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Ohne Jucks jetzt: Der TE ist einfach nur beleidigt wie ein Kleinkind weil er ein pet nicht hat und die bösen bösen anderen Spieler es haben.*flenn**Heul*
> Kommt einfach mal klar und get a Life!


Jau, danke. Aber ohne die Heuler hätt ich nix zum Flamen =(

Übringens find ich die viel witziger, die 
a) androhen, mit WoW aufzuhören, es aber nicht machen
b) mit WoW aufhören und nachm Monat wieder anfangen, weils in den Fingern juckt
und c) sich dann noch son Schmarrn kaufen :> Und in Dala posen =D

Ich wünsch euch ne tolle Nacht, achso, die Welt is ja untergegangen, weil man (auch noch zum Teil fürn guten Zweck) Geld ausgeben KANN, für Pets! Drama, Baby!


----------



## Held² (4. November 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle echte Dramaqueens...
> 
> Wegen den paar Pets die man da kaufen kann hat man keinen Level, Pve oder PvP Vorteil <.<
> 
> Ps: Alle die hier rumschrein ich hör auf mit WoW ihr seid so lächerlich anstatt es JEDES MAL irgendwo zu posten MACHT ES EINFACH!



Ich hab schon öfters geschrieben es ist nur nicht dieser Petshop sondern alles ich hab sachen wie Fraktionwechsel mit Zähne knirschen toleriert aber jetzt reicht es mir nur mir macht WoW Spaß ich spiele es auch gerne auch wenn ich gerade nicht so viel Zeit zum Spielen hab und es momentan eh nichts zu tun gibt f

Warum glaubts ihr hab ich das Thema eröffnent nur um über Blizzard zu schimpfen? Nein!
Sondern weil mir auch etwas an WoW liegt und ich es schade finde was für einen Kurs nimmt...


----------



## Manotis (4. November 2009)

Ach mir persönlich ist der Itemshop in dieser Form vollkommen egal! So lange das nur Items sind die nur zum Posen taugen, sollens sich die Leute kaufen, dies haben wollen ist mir recht egal^^
Ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft das blizz so weit geht, dass man Bald schon T-teile gegen Bares kaufen kann! Damit würden sie wahnsinnige Spielereinbußen haben und sich noch dazu auf das Spielniveau eines Free2play MMOs degradieren! Wenn die nur ein bisschen Verstand haben müssen sie sich darüber im Klaren sein^^


----------



## Dagonzo (4. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> Wäre es nur für einen Guten Zweck dann würde 90% des eingenommenen Geld für die Stiftung gehen und nicht nur 50% das hat Blizzard doch nur als vorwand genutzt damit die Spieler eben glauben ist ja nur für einen guten Zweck aber so ist die Welt(leider) nicht sondern das sind riesen firmen deren Ziel es ist möglichst viel Geld in einer möglichst langen Zeit einzunehmen oder wieso glaubst du hat MC Donals auch eine Stiftung? Wäre Mc Donals die menschen so wichtig würden sie nur noch Gesunde Lebensmittel verkaufen und nicht den halben Regenwald abholzen für Plantagen und Viehzucht


Es ist immer ein guter Zweck selbst wenn es nur 5Cent wären. Schau dir doch mal Plattenlabel an. Die spenden auch öfters mal ein Euro für ein guten Zweck von einer CD die sonst 20 Euro kostet. Womit hast du da eigentlich ein Problem? Es zwingt dich ja keiner dazu es zu tun. Selbst wenn Blizzard dabei noch ein bisschen verdient, na und? Ich stehe dazu!


----------



## Velias (4. November 2009)

Mir fehlt irgendwie der negative Aspekt für das ganze geflenne....
Itemshop ist nicht gleich Itemshop - die frage ist was er verkauft.
Pets, Reittiere und son nippes sind reine Style Items, die in keinster Weise die Balance im Spiel beeinflussen. Es gibt ja auch Ingame Reittiere und Pets an die nur eine bestimmte Klientel Ingame kommt. Ein reiner PVPler der nicht raiden geht, hat keine Möglichkeit z.B. fluffige Protos aus Ulduar sein eigen zu nennen. Er kann aber wenn er es will von seinem Weg abweichen und Speilzeit im ungeliebten Raid Content investieren um ihn zu bekommen (und zeit ist bekanntlich geld ^^).

Jetzt gibts putziges kleintier im "Itemshop", die dafür offene Klientel wird sich bedienen, der rest muss, sofern verpicht auf das Pet, dann halt das Geld aufwenden. IMO genau das selbe in grün. Selbes beim TCG - Es gibt nun mal TC Sammler, wieso sollten die nicht Style Items bekommen können mit wirklich extrem seltenen karten? Heulen tun jetzt vorallem die, die stets die Meinung vertreten, das alles hart mit viel zeitaufwand aber ohne Geld erreichbar sein muss - zwecks zur Schau stellen des Status und der immensen investierten Spielzeit.

Solange sie keine Spielrelevanten Items kaufbar machen (Rüstung/Waffen usw) dann ist doch alles fluffig. Andere Sachen gibts auch nur mit Limited Editions oder als Bonus beim Konsum bestimtmer Dienste oder Dinge. Da könnten nun alle weinen, das es für jeden zugänglich sein muss - Limited Edition oder nicht - aber so läuft der Hase halt nicht. 

Und wenn man dann noch die Hälfte zu Charity Zwecken zahlt, dann bin ich zu sowas gerne bereit.


----------



## Düstermond (4. November 2009)

Als ob die Idee von Blizzard kommt. Ich denke eher, dass Activi$$$ion da Druck ausübt.
Es gibt seit der Firmenfusion(?) immer mehr bezahlbare Dienste. Und wenn ich vermuten müsste, dann wird es auch noch weiter gehen.
Im Gespräch waren doch schon vorgefertigte Level 68 Charaktere gegen Geld. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die T-Sets auch gekauft werden können. Oder bis es essenzielle Items NUR gegen Bezahlung gibt. Oder bis sogar Gold verkauft wird.

Der Item-Shop hat einen faden Beigeschmack, weil es bislang gefühlt irgendwie nur "Itemshop oder monatl. Gebühr" gab.
Nun wird aber beides kombiniert. Allerdings sind ja BISHER nur Pets, also nicht ganz ein großes Drama.


----------



## Lekraan (4. November 2009)

Dann hör auf zu spielen und gut is....was willst den machen wenn Blizz sowas macht? Was will man überhaupt machen, wenn sich wein paar leute von 11-12mio. Leute aufregen? Das is Blizz so wayne


----------



## Held² (4. November 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Es ist immer ein guter Zweck selbst wenn es nur 5Cent wären. Schau dir doch mal Plattenlabel an. Die spenden auch öfters mal ein Euro für ein guten Zweck von einer CD die sonst 20 Euro kostet. Womit hast du da eigentlich ein Problem? Es zwingt dich ja keiner dazu es zu tun. Selbst wenn Blizzard dabei noch ein bisschen verdient, na und? Ich stehe dazu!


Ich werde es auch nicht kaufen weil mir an solchen Pets nichts liegt aber das Blizzard aufeinmal andauernd mit solchen Sachen daher kommt eben wie Fraktionswechsel und du hast schon recht solche aktionen sind immer gut aber Blizzard macht das doch nur um ihren Ruf zu verbessern mehr nicht aber sie könnten auch 100.000 € so spenden ich will einfach nur nicht von kaufbaren sachen überschwemmt werden


----------



## Held² (4. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Dann hör auf zu spielen und gut is....was willst den machen wenn Blizz sowas macht? Was will man überhaupt machen, wenn sich wein paar leute von 11-12mio. Leute aufregen? Das is Blizz so wayne


Jain wenn die Spieler anzahl rapide sinkt dann wird Blizzard doch krübeln wieso sie immer weniger Spieler haben ungefähr so wie es momentan bei den zwei größten Parteien in Österreich ist

Ich rege mich nur auf weil mir etwas an WoW liegt es ist ein Tolles Spiel und ich spiele es gerne nur ich lasse mir eben nicht alles gefallen besonders nicht das sie eine Stiftung nur ausnutzen um in ein bessers Licht zu stehen


----------



## Aletia (4. November 2009)

Naja solang es nur Pets sind....ist doch pups egal.
Auch wenn es mist ist wie ich finde. Aber naja..... interessiert die doch eh nicht was uns einzelne, kleine Spieler hier aufregt^^

Sollen se machen, solange man dort keine Sachen kaufen kann für echtes Geld die im Spiel Vorteile bringen sei es schneller leveln oder bessere Items.


----------



## Lekraan (4. November 2009)

Klaro is es ein tolles Spiel... gibts nichts dagegen einzuwenden ... aber Blizzard meints doch nicht "böse" ... die wollen WoW nur etwas erweitern ... und es ist natürlich zu 100000% klar, das diese Änderungen nicht jedem passen .... ganz Normal..der Gechmack ist eben bei jedem verschieden ...


----------



## Darequi (4. November 2009)

aber mal wieder nur für Leute, die ne KK haben


----------



## Testare (4. November 2009)

Pets /Reittiere (auser 310% Mounts) gegen Bares? ok... Fraktionswechsel und co? Ok - weils nicht voranbringt und spielerisch keinen Vorteil bietet isses mir nicht wichtig.

Selbst wenn es demnächst accgebundene Halskettchen mit +10% XP geben würde, solange die wie das bisherige Accgebundene Zeug funktionieren, bitte... wers braucht...

Leider wird es dabei nicht bleiben, solange Activision was zu sagen hat. 
Wirtschaftlich sinnvoll: Tiersets die sogar 5% besser sind als erspielbares, ebenso PvPGear gegen Geld - es wird kommen.
Denn die die deswegen gehen sind, grob gerechnet, ca 10% - die Mehreinnahmen aus den Microtransaktionen gleichen das mehr als aus.
Cheaten gegen Geld ist in Browsergames schon lange Tagesordnung (Admiralkaccount, Macktkristalle, Pilze oder wie man es auch nennt) und sehr lukrativ für die Spielbetreiber bei gleichzeitig weiter steigenden Spielerzahlen. Wer da jetzt denkt Blizz liesse sich diese Goldgrube entgehen... Naja^^


----------



## Solstik (4. November 2009)

Ich habe heute echt gedacht mein Schwein pfeift. Ich war immer der Überzeugung, dass Blizz sich selbst die Grenze gezogen hat und nie einen Itemshop aufbauen wollte. Nun ist der da, tara. Ich halte das Ganze für einen ernsthaften Skandal. Die ganzen Transfers konnte ich irgendwie noch nachvollziehen. Aber DAS ist für mich das Ende. Vor Allem weil ich 13 Euro bezahle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginkohana (4. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe NIE geheult das die inis zu schwer oder zu leicht sind und wer bitte hat herumgeheult das die Inis in Wotlk zu schwer sind? die masse hat gesagt das sie zu leicht sind



1. Eine Behauptung die du nicht beweisen kannst
2. Warum fühlst du dich davon angesprochen wenn du "nie" rumgeheult hast?



Held² schrieb:


> die armen klassen werden sie die ganze zeit herumgenervt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geil, ein Rechtschreibflame...kennste Hans? aber hey... du hast "nerf" mit v geschrieben...
Und bumms schon ists passiert. mit dem Spruch haste deinen Unmut über die Buffs & nerFs von Klassen kund getan....
Ich spiele Tank, mit Patch 3.3 kommt ein Nerf und warum sollte ich weinen? Ich stell mich auf das was kommt ein und werde dann wissen wie ich trotzdem tanken kann.



Held² schrieb:


> Ich kenne niemanden der herumgeheult hat das man raiden gehen muss für tokens vielleicht vereinzelte Spieler aber die große masse nicht aber ich selber bin gegen marken token



Und? DU kennst keinen, d.h. dass es keine oder nur vereinzelte gibt? *kopfschüttel* Ich hab ne traurige Warheit für dich, es gibt noch andere Spieler, um genau zu sein seeeeeehr viele andere Spieler welche du nicht kennst.
Allein die Suche hier im Forum zeigt dir eine ganze Menge Themen auf die sich auf nerfs bezeihen.




Held² schrieb:


> Es ist nicht *NUR* der itemshop sonder auch:
> 
> Fraktionswechsel
> Rassenwechsel
> ...



TCG Na sowas aber auch...ein trading Card game zu WoW sowas von fies......*kriegt gleich wieder nen lachkrampf*

Rassenwechsel...ich hab ihn zwar noch nicht in Anspruch genommen aber ein Kumpel schon, der konnte seinen Draenei einfach nicht mehr sehen nun ist er Mensch...ich finde auch, dass man einfach die Zähne zusammenbeißen muss wenn man seinen Draenei nicht mehr sehen kann.*ironie off*

Fraktionswechsel...Ich geb zu, ich hab auf der falschen Seite angefangen. 3 Chars auf 80, Pause und nun merk ich, dass ich echt hätte zur Horde gehen sollen.
Aber hey...nach 3 80er mach ich sicher keinen Neuanfang mehr.Was ist daran so schlimm?

Werbung im Forum woah....hier gibts auch Werbung...ganz ehrlich?...lass es



Held² schrieb:


> Mit dem Itemshop hat Blizzard einfach das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht ich finde es einfach nur noch eine Frechheit was Blizzard da aufführt



Siehe vorherigen Post: willste noch Käse zum whine?



Held² schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ich nicht gegen TCG und Blizzcon pet was hatte oder bist du jetzt Uri Geller?



Ja ey...du kriegst das Pet nicht, darum findste es doof....
oder greift doch eher der Spruch "Ich denke also bin ich dagegen?"



Held² schrieb:


> Mein RL geht dich mal sowas von einen S********* an es tut mir echt leid das ich in diesem Ton spreche aber ich lasse mich nicht beleidigen das ich kein Life habe und das hier ist ein Forum und hier diskutiert man und Flamed nicht das andere kein leben haben und nur heulen



Im Großen und Ganzen war der Post von mir nicht nur gegen dich gerichtet, auch gegen eine ganze Menge andere Vorredner welche das ja soooo doof finden, dass man die Pets kaufen muss.
Man sollte im übrigen über Themen diskutieren welche einen gewissen Diskusionswert vorweisen, dieses Thema ist einfach nur ein Weinthread. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Es gibt keinen ersichtlichen Grund warum diese "Änderung" so essenziell ist, dass das gesammte Spiel darunter "leidet" es ist und bleibt einfach nur der pure Neid auf Spieler die sich diese Pets gegen Bares holen weil sie es eben können.



Held² schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Blizzard einfach nicht ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern wo Blizzard gesagt hat "Niemals Fraktionswechsel, Niemals Itemshop,usw...



Angst vor Veränderungen? ehrlich, so kommts mir vor, es ist noch nicht lange her, da kamen eine Menge Leute und weinten, dass sie Vanilla WoW wiederhaben wollten.
Ein Spiel verändert sich und wird nach den Wünschen der Spieler gestaltet, dass was eingeführt wurde kommt nicht von ungefähr...
Für einen Menschen der an der Gesellschaft teil nimmt sollte das Prinzip von Angebot und Nachfrage klar sein denn wären nicht genug Stimmen laut geworden die nach den Rassen- Fraktions -wechseln etc. bla gefragt hätten wäre dies nicht eingeführt worden.
Aber hey...es ist immer das böse Blizzard die Geld machen wollen.
Was denkst du, wäre das alles kostenlos gewesen, dann würde man sich mit den Wechseln unfaire Vorteile verschaffen da es beispielsweise Fraktionen gibt welche einen Rufvorteil erhalten, würde es kein Geld kosten dann würde jeder als Mensch anfangen und wenn man die Rufstufen hat die man benötigt, dann wechselt man einfach kostenlos auf die, die man eigentlich wollte.


----------



## jay390 (4. November 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> aber mal wieder nur für Leute, die ne KK haben



jo schade. Wollts grad kaufen, aber naja muss mir warscheinlich doch mal ne KK machen lassen ^^ Giev ELV


----------



## Deis (4. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Für manche sind es eben nicht "nur haustiere" nicht jeder hat in einem mmo "nur" interesse an epix, und es ist einfach fakt unverschämt spielern 13 euro aus dder tasche zu ziehe und sie gleichzeitig noch zur kasse zu bitten wenn sie alle inhalte des spiels wollen.



Auch wenn ich es ungerne tue, muss ich Ihr da vollkommen zustimmen. Es geht nicht darum, dass es einfach NUR HAUSTIERE sind. Es geht nicht um das Gut an sich, sondern um die Tatsache, dass ... siehe oben.


----------



## jay390 (4. November 2009)

Man will Lil KT. Scheiss Kreditkarte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodytears (4. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Dann hör auf zu spielen und gut is....was willst den machen wenn Blizz sowas macht? Was will man überhaupt machen, wenn sich wein paar leute von 11-12mio. Leute aufregen? Das is Blizz so wayne


/sign 
sry, aber werdet ihr gezwungen die pets zu kaufen? nein
bringen euch die pets n vorteil ingame? nein 
also was is euer problem? es gibt leute die werden sich die pets kaufen und für die is es gut das sie die möglichkeit haben und dan wirds elche geben die se ned kaufen 
wen störts mann is es eure kohle? hält man euch ne pistole an den kopf und sagt das ihr die pets, faction change, etc kaufen müsst? NEIN, also hört auf zu Mimin und geht an muttis brust nuckeln ....

ps. wenns  dich stört geh n anderes game zoggn und mimimi uns hier ned voll meme


----------



## XRayFanatic (4. November 2009)

10 €,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wer dafür geld hinlegt gehört erschlagen.

Naja, vielleicht gibts als nächstes dann Gold zu kaufen, wären die Chinafarmer at akta ....


----------



## Lekraan (4. November 2009)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> 10 €,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zu geil .... XDD


----------



## Plattfusss (4. November 2009)

Keine Lust mir jetzt jede Seite durchzulesen, da eh überall das selbe steht..

1. Das Blizz nun neben den 13€ monatlich noch Geld mit WoW verdient - sei es als "Brettspiel,Traiding Card, Statuen etc. - ist nicht erst seit Activision so
2. Ist wohl auch verständlich, dass eine Firma mit ihrem Produkt den meisten Profit machen will. Oder meint ihr Blizz-Mitarbeiter werden auf ihr Geld verzichten. weil sie nette Samariter sind und einfach nur ihr geistiges Eigentum an die öffentlichkeit bringt um den Menschen was gutes zu tun?
3. Wird es 100%-ig genauso ausfallen wie mit den Traiding Card. Es werden keine Spielentscheidende Items verkauft - just gimik!

*4. Seit 4 Jahren wird rumgeheult..und seit 4 Jahren drohen jeden TAG x-tausend Menschen mit dem Selbstmord ihrer Ingame-chars...STFU Leute. *
5. Hätte Blizzard nie auf die Bedürfnisse der Community eingehen dürfen, jetzt meint echt jeder "Depp", das SEINE 13€ etwas wert wären und das Blizz kuschen würde wenn sie mit dem Einfrieren des Accounts drohen. Geht Offline-Spiele spielen, sollte es dort irgendwelche Inhalte geben, die euch nicht passen , schreibt dem entsprechenden Publisher das ihr das Spiel erst wieder spielt wenn alles so ist wie ihr es haben wollt!

6. (Das wird wohl auch schon irgendwer erwähnt haben(OK, hab gelogen, ich habs in einem Beitrag gelesen)   *!GET A LIFE!*

zu 6. Soviel zum Thema "Obwohl ich das Spiel hasse, oder zumindest das, was daraus wird, spiele ich WoW weiter, da es keine Alternativen gibt" *Bla*


----------



## Deis (4. November 2009)

Bloodytears schrieb:


> /sign
> sry, aber werde ihr gezwungen die pets zu kaufen? nein
> bringen euch die pets n vorteil ingame? nein
> also was is euer problem? es gibt leute die werden sich die pets kaufen und für die is es gut das sie die möglichkeit haben und dan wirds elche geben die se ned kaufen
> ...




Haaaaa, ja herzlich willkommen in der Welt "Was mich nicht betrifft, tangiert mich auch nicht".
Herzlichen Glueckwunsch, ganz großes Kino. Genau diese Einstellung wird die letzten Tage einlaeuten und begleiten.


----------



## Lekraan (4. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> ich für meine Teil überlege jetzt wirklich mit WoW aufzuhören ich war schon gegen Fraktionswechsel aber ein Itemshop ne sowas lasse ich nicht auf mich dulden



Ach ja, ... edith:


----------



## GreenIsaac (5. November 2009)

Tjo Blizzard hat es geschafft eine weitere Möglichkeit zu finden das letzte Geld aus dem Spiel zu ziehen...
Eigentlich sollte man ja mit WoW aufhören wenn man sowas liest -.- Kranke schei**...


----------



## Kafka (5. November 2009)

Ich hatte es damals profezeit aber wurde nur zu geflamt vonwegen "was laberst du fürn Müll". Tja da habt ihrs. Wow wird wie ein F2P mit Itemshop, 13 € Grundkosten und es wird noch weiter gehen!!. Das ist kein gemecker gegen WoW sondern gegen Blizzard falls wer meckern will. Seht es mal sachlich, wer jetzt wirklich noch wow hoch hipet ist einfach nur blind was die Realität angeht. Sorry das musste sein.


----------



## schnupfen770 (5. November 2009)

Um es mal mit einer Begebenheit aus dem realen Leben zu vergleichen:

- Vorweg, das ist in der SACHE nicht zu vergleichen, ich weiss -

Als bekannt wurde, dass das BKA Kinderpornoseiten sperren dürfte, haben sich auch viele aufgeregt. Nicht, weil pädophil oder so gewesen wären, nein, die Leute hatten/haben Angst, dass das BKA auch andere Seiten sperren würde, die Freiheit somit eingeschränkt würde.

Das treibt, denke ich mal, auch hier viele Leute an: Blizzard hat eine Schwelle übertreten. Wenn sie jetzt noch Reittiere, Rüstungen usw verkaufen würden, wäre das nur die Erweiterung eines bestehenden Angebots..

EDIT: @ Vorposter: Den Nick hast du zu Unrecht.


----------



## Nexarion (5. November 2009)

healyeah666 schrieb:


> Selbst dann ist es mit net latte, weil man schon so genug zahlt und ich nicht auch noch extra für Reittiere what ever zahlen will



Naja... ob du zahlen willst, oder nicht ist doch immernoch dir überlassen. Zwingt ja keiner irgendwen da auch nur ein Pet/Mount oder was sonst noch so kommt zu kaufen. Für mich war das einfach nur ein sinnloser Post, der mit 2 Sekunden nachdenken nicht hätte geschrieben werden müssen.

Zum Topic:

Solange es diesem Shop keine Spielentscheidenden Items zu kaufen gibt, find ich ihn ganz ok. Man sollte sich auch mal die Animationen der Pets angucken, die machen schon ein bisschen mehr her, als die 08/15 Pets, die es im Spiel gibt. Hatte schon befürchtet, dass man sie nur über TCG-Loot bekommen kann, was weitaus teurer gewesen wäre. Einziger Nachteil in meinen Augen ist, dass man ausschließlich per Kreditkarte zahlen kann. Da werden wieder viele nach Predaid-Cards schreien.


----------



## Æzørt (5. November 2009)

das ist der anfang vom ende

es beginnt mit einem petshop
dann kommt ein item shop für twink sachen
dann ein itemshop für t sachen
dann eine möglich keit instant auf 80 bzw 85 zukommen
und zum schluss kann mn sich auch noch erfolge kaufen

ich hoffe das es nie so weit kommt


----------



## NeoWalker (5. November 2009)

OMFG WIR WERDEN GEZWUNGEN PETS ZU KAUFEN !!!!

/ironie off

Mal im ernst es zwingt euch keiner die Teile zu kaufen...


----------



## Ginkohana (5. November 2009)

btw.

Weitere Infos finden sich in der offiziellen FAQ:

Frage: Warum führen wir diesen Service ein?
Antwort: Der Haustier-Shop stellt eine neue Möglichkeit für Spieler dar, ihre Sammlung an einzigartigen Begleitern auch außerhalb des Spiels zu erweitern. Diese Möglichkeit wurde aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage seitens der Spieler geschaffen, die die Haustiere von World of Warcraft schätzen und lieben gelernt haben. 


(für die Quellengeilen: http://wow.buffed.de/news/12773/wow-ingame...gen-echtes-geld )

Angebot und Nachfrage weisste!?


----------



## Held² (5. November 2009)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> 1. Eine Behauptung die du nicht beweisen kannst


Damit hast du gerade deine eigene Aussage bei deinem ersten Post deminiert weil du deine Aussage dann auch nicht beweisen kannst


> 2. Warum fühlst du dich davon angesprochen wenn du "nie" rumgeheult hast?


Weil du mich zitiert hast und "Ihr" geschrieben hast was dann auch mich mit einschliesst



> Geil, ein Rechtschreibflame...kennste Hans? aber hey... du hast "nerf" mit v geschrieben...
> Und bumms schon ists passiert. mit dem Spruch haste deinen Unmut über die Buffs & nerFs von Klassen kund getan....
> Ich spiele Tank, mit Patch 3.3 kommt ein Nerf und warum sollte ich weinen? Ich stell mich auf das was kommt ein und werde dann wissen wie ich trotzdem tanken kann.


Das ist aber kein Klassennerf sondern ein "nerf" für alle Tanks bei einem Klassennerf wird nur eine Klasse generft z.B. wenn Warri nicht mehr Blocken könnte



> Und? DU kennst keinen, d.h. dass es keine oder nur vereinzelte gibt? *kopfschüttel* Ich hab ne traurige Warheit für dich, es gibt noch andere Spieler, um genau zu sein seeeeeehr viele andere Spieler welche du nicht kennst.
> Allein die Suche hier im Forum zeigt dir eine ganze Menge Themen auf die sich auf nerfs bezeihen.


Wie gesagt ich kenne keinen und wenn ist das nur ein kleiner teil von geschätzt 10mio Spielern




> TCG Na sowas aber auch...ein trading Card game zu WoW sowas von fies......*kriegt gleich wieder nen lachkrampf*


Ich meine damit die pets und Reittiere die man durch das TCG bekommen kann sorry dass ich das nicht extra dazu geschrieben hab ich dachte mir es ist jedem bewusst was ich damit meine ....



> Rassenwechsel...ich hab ihn zwar noch nicht in Anspruch genommen aber ein Kumpel schon, der konnte seinen Draenei einfach nicht mehr sehen nun ist er Mensch...ich finde auch, dass man einfach die Zähne zusammenbeißen muss wenn man seinen Draenei nicht mehr sehen kann.*ironie off*
> 
> Fraktionswechsel...Ich geb zu, ich hab auf der falschen Seite angefangen. 3 Chars auf 80, Pause und nun merk ich, dass ich echt hätte zur Horde gehen sollen.
> Aber hey...nach 3 80er mach ich sicher keinen Neuanfang mehr.Was ist daran so schlimm?



dann könnte man auch gleich Klassenwechsel einführen denn ich hab mir einen Wl hochgezockt und habe jetzt keine Bock mehr den zu spielen ich möchte jetzt einen Warrio spielen und nicht extra einen neuen hochleveln

WoW ist ein rollenspiel und in einem rollenspiel entscheidet man sich eben das man Draenei Warri spielt der für die Allianz kämpft mit dem man immer für die Allianz gekämpft hat 



> Werbung im Forum woah....hier gibts auch Werbung...ganz ehrlich?...lass es


Mich stört die Werbung da wenn ich im Forum ein bisschen herumschaue schon wieder die sachen reingewürgt bekomme die ich verachte
und nochmal für dich du hast mir nichts zu sagen ich schreibe hier meine meinung ich lebe in einem land wo es meinungfreiheit gibt und DU kannst sie mir nicht verbieten 



> Ja ey...du kriegst das Pet nicht, darum findste es doof....
> oder greift doch eher der Spruch "Ich denke also bin ich dagegen?"


mir sind diese dämlichen Pets sowas von egal ich finde es einfach nicht toll das man sich jetzt schon Ingames Items kaufen kann für Bares als ich mit WoW begonnen habe (kurz vor 2.0) dachte ich noch ich kann in diesem alles erreichen und bekommen wenn ich mich genug dafür anstrenge aber dieser Gedanke wird mir immer mehr weggenommen



> Im Großen und Ganzen war der Post von mir nicht nur gegen dich gerichtet, auch gegen eine ganze Menge andere Vorredner welche das ja soooo doof finden, dass man die Pets kaufen muss.
> Man sollte im übrigen über Themen diskutieren welche einen gewissen Diskusionswert vorweisen, dieses Thema ist einfach nur ein Weinthread. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Es gibt keinen ersichtlichen Grund warum diese "Änderung" so essenziell ist, dass das gesammte Spiel darunter "leidet" es ist und bleibt einfach nur der pure Neid auf Spieler die sich diese Pets gegen Bares holen weil sie es eben können.


Wie ich schon öfters geschrieben habe mir sind diese Pets sowas von egal aber dieses Thema ist kein Wenthread sondern meine meinung was ich von der Entwicklung von WoW halte und es wirklich schade finde was aus WoW wird weil ich das Spiel wirklich gerne Spiele



> Angst vor Veränderungen? ehrlich, so kommts mir vor, es ist noch nicht lange her, da kamen eine Menge Leute und weinten, dass sie Vanilla WoW wiederhaben wollten.
> Ein Spiel verändert sich und wird nach den Wünschen der Spieler gestaltet, dass was eingeführt wurde kommt nicht von ungefähr...
> Für einen Menschen der an der Gesellschaft teil nimmt sollte das Prinzip von Angebot und Nachfrage klar sein denn wären nicht genug Stimmen laut geworden die nach den Rassen- Fraktions -wechseln etc. bla gefragt hätten wäre dies nicht eingeführt worden.
> Aber hey...es ist immer das böse Blizzard die Geld machen wollen.
> Was denkst du, wäre das alles kostenlos gewesen, dann würde man sich mit den Wechseln unfaire Vorteile verschaffen da es beispielsweise Fraktionen gibt welche einen Rufvorteil erhalten, würde es kein Geld kosten dann würde jeder als Mensch anfangen und wenn man die Rufstufen hat die man benötigt, dann wechselt man einfach kostenlos auf die, die man eigentlich wollte.


Nein vor Veränderungen habe ich keine angst deshalb finde ich ja MMOs so toll das sich das Spiel verändert aber ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern das Spieler nach Pets geschrien haben für die man richtiges Geld bezahlt


----------



## Held² (5. November 2009)

NeoWalker schrieb:


> OMFG WIR WERDEN GEZWUNGEN PETS ZU KAUFEN !!!!
> 
> /ironie off
> 
> Mal im ernst es zwingt euch keiner die Teile zu kaufen...





> Ich bitte die Leute die hier Posten nicht nur herumflamen sondern konstruktiv Beiträge verfassen


Danke



> Ihr macht ´Panik..
> 
> Leute chillt mal.. habt ihr kein Leben oder wieso regt ihr euch wegen so nem Dreck auf?
> Um Gottes Willen!
> ...


Ich habe schon soviele sachen die in letzter Zeit gekommen sind toleriert aber es reicht mir jetzt wirklich es ist ja nicht nur der Petshop der mich so aufregt


----------



## Arcanda (5. November 2009)

Es sind nur Pets....


----------



## NeoWalker (5. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ihr macht ´Panik..
> 
> Leute chillt mal.. habt ihr kein Leben oder wieso regt ihr euch wegen so nem Dreck auf?
> Um Gottes Willen!
> ...






Held² schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Ich habe schon soviele sachen die in letzter Zeit gekommen sind toleriert aber es reicht mir jetzt wirklich es ist ja nicht nur der Petshop der mich so aufregt




Danke =)


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2009)

ich glaub ich probier mal hdro aus^^


----------



## Huntermoon (5. November 2009)

Heute Bieten sie Pets an, wer sagt denn, das sie Nächste Woche nich Mounts verkaufen? Oder zusätzliche Spells? eine Ausbaustufe mehr pro Spell, oder bessere Gems, die Sagen wir mal ein drittel emhr haben als die aktuellen? Oder Equip, die beim Leveln helfen?

Achaja, und mit dieser "Wer kaufen will, der kaufts halt" begründung kann man ja auch nix gegen Leute haben, die Chars&Gold bei Ebay kaufen...


----------



## Preator (5. November 2009)

Hauptsache jeder hat mal sein Maul aufgerissen...
Das Spiel geht wegen einer Charity Aktion kaputt??? Ich lach mich tot.
Da sieht man wie weit das Niveau bei den WoW Spielern schon gesunken ist.
Keiner wird dazu gezwungen aber ein paar meinen immer noch die "müssen" Geld ausgeben. Und ich denke das genau die Leute einfach nur beleidigt sind weil sie kein T10 kaufen dürfen sondern "nur" ein Pet

Ich find es eine gute Idee.
Fast jede größere Firma spendet öfter mal was.


----------



## hey dude (5. November 2009)

Na gut, auf mmochampion stand schon viel Blödsinn. Hoffentlich ist das auch nur ein schlechter Scherz. Und ausserdem würden sich (aus meiner Sicht) alle Jäger, die so ein Pet haben, zum Gespött der Community machen...

mfg Dude


----------



## MiST3rFLOppY (5. November 2009)

Solange es bei Items bleibt , die keinen Vorteil bringen , finde ich die Sache super . 
Die Preise hingegen sind echt übertrieben und hinzu kommt noch , dass Blizzard nur Kreditkarten als Zahlungsmöglichkeit in ihrem Shop anbieten . 
10€ für ein Pet , ist mehr als eine Frechheit !


----------



## Huntermoon (5. November 2009)

Preator schrieb:


> Das Spiel geht wegen einer Charity Aktion kaputt??? Ich lach mich tot.


Naja, wenn man die Pets für ne begrenzte Spende NUR für nen Wohltätigen zweck erhalten würde, dann wärs ja, sagen wir, halbwegs akzeptabel, aber so kriegt Blizz immernoch pro pet 5 &#8364;...

Achja, und die Pets bringen einem INgame einen kleinen Vorteil: man kommt leichter an die Erfolge für die Petsammlungen


----------



## Jaytonic (5. November 2009)

Ich schließ mich ma den Post´s vieler Vorredner an. Es sind nur Pets und wer die haben will der soll sie sich kaufen. Eine Firma ist halt dazu da Geld zu machen und wenn möglich, so viel viel wie möglich.


----------



## Bloodytears (5. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man die Pets für ne begrenzte Spende NUR für nen Wohltätigen zweck erhalten würde, dann wärs ja, sagen wir, halbwegs akzeptabel, aber so kriegt Blizz immernoch pro pet 5 €...
> 
> Achja, und die Pets bringen einem INgame einen kleinen Vorteil: man kommt leichter an die Erfolge für die Petsammlungen


uh! 2 pets schneller an der sammlung ... und was bringen dir die erfolge? rein raid / pvp / spiel erfahrungs technisch? nüx, bringen dir die pets was? nein, also wo is dein problem? es ist ein service von blizz den NIEMAND benutzen MUSS, genauso mit dem TCG du kaufst dir karten um das TCG zu spieln und nebenbei hast ne karte die dir ingame n item bringt, und wo is das problem? blizz bieted euch hier sachen das die sie nicht machen müssen, sie machen es weil es die comm. wollte, immerhin war di enachfrage da, und wenn se sich die mühe machen sowas einzuführen, dan sollte se auch entlohnt werden.


----------



## Deuz. (5. November 2009)

Verzeiht, aber ich verstehe nicht warum ihr euch aufregt. 

Ich meine, na und, dann verkauft Blizzard halt Pets gegen Geld...
aber 50% gehen immerhin an die "Make a Wish"-Foundation.

Jeder Euro ist es wert, den man ihnen geben kann.
Ich weiß, das es grad *ziemlich* schleimig und "Ich bin ein guter Mensch"-mäßig klingt aber...wenn jemand sich ein Pet kauft, hilft er den Kindern ein wenig.

Angesehen davon, es zwingt euch *keiner* diese Pets zu kaufen die Geld an arme arme kleine sehr traurige Kinder spendet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich schreibe das nur weil ich es nicht ok finde, dass man sich beschwert. Denn ich selber werde mir auch kein Pet kaufen weil ich leider nicht so Mitfühlend bin wie viele andere Menschen.

summa summarum: das war bloss meine persönliche Meinung, ich wollte und will niemand damit direkt ansprechen.

Tata,

Deuz


----------



## Dagonzo (5. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich werde es auch nicht kaufen weil mir an solchen Pets nichts liegt aber das Blizzard aufeinmal andauernd mit solchen Sachen daher kommt eben wie Fraktionswechsel und du hast schon recht solche aktionen sind immer gut aber Blizzard macht das doch nur um ihren Ruf zu verbessern mehr nicht aber sie könnten auch 100.000 € so spenden ich will einfach nur nicht von kaufbaren sachen überschwemmt werden


Also das verstehe ich nicht. Die Community wollte den Serverwechsel, die Community wollte den Fraktionswechsel, die Community wollte aus männlichen Chars weibliche machen können und umgekehrt. Jetzt hat Blizzard das alles gemacht und nun ist es auch wieder nicht recht? Also da könnte man sich nur noch aufregen wenn man sowas liest. Blizzard scheint nur alles falsch zumachen.


----------



## Pilgrim24 (5. November 2009)

*Naja ich denk mal das Blizzard keinen Item Shop ins Spiel bringen wird weil sie wissen wenn sie das machen schießen sie sich selbst vom Trohn und ich glaub nicht das die das riskieren wollen . Schon allein das sie Millionen-billionen von doller /euro damit machen werden sie kaum riskieren

aber ich muss auch sagen egal was man kaufen kann wie mit den 2 pats  find ich selber nicht nett vo blizz aber die sehn auch das wir für jeden müll zahlen  sehe Char neu wahl oder Fraktion wechsel also wieso auch nicht 10 euro für ein ingame pat ? * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (5. November 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also das verstehe ich nicht. Die Community wollte den Serverwechsel, die Community wollte den Fraktionswechsel, die Community wollte aus männlichen Chars weibliche machen können und umgekehrt. Jetzt hat Blizzard das alles gemacht und nun ist es auch wieder nicht recht? Also da könnte man sich nur noch aufregen wenn man sowas liest. Blizzard scheint nur alles falsch zumachen.


Genauso sehe ich es auch.
Man man - immer das Gejammere von immer denselben - denen es man nie recht machen kann.

Nicht Blizzard macht das Spiel kaputt - sondern diese Nervensägen von Unzufriedenen!
Spielt WoW - oder lasst es bleiben!
Bringt Euer Genörgele aber nicht immer unter die Communities!

*fertig aus - gn8*


----------



## Klos1 (5. November 2009)

Deuz. schrieb:


> Verzeiht, aber ich verstehe nicht warum ihr euch aufregt.
> 
> Ich meine, na und, dann verkauft Blizzard halt Pets gegen Geld...
> aber 50% gehen immerhin an die "Make a Wish"-Foundation.
> ...



Spenden an Bedürftige ist immer gut. Aber mal ein Vorschlag. Bevor man sich ein scheiß Pet kauft, spendet man doch lieber die komplette Summe an bedürftige Kinder, bevor man in Kauf nimmt, daß 50% in den Rachen einer geldgeilen Firma fließen, deren Türklingen zum vergolden eh schon lange ausgegangen sind. Wie wäre das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (5. November 2009)

Zum glück spiele ich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Total CS ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mortishelos (5. November 2009)

Also ich find es nicht so schlimm mit den Shop.

Vielleicht würde ich mir sogar so einen kleinen Lich holen, 10 &#8364; sind ja nicht gerade die Welt.
Aber naja wenn man sich so die posts hier ansieht scheint das Pet ja so imba zu sein das ich 5 vs 5 Arena alleine gewinnen kann und Arthas vor mir auf die Knie gehen wird und um Gnade bettelt.
Naja mir solls recht sein.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## Turican (5. November 2009)

an die planlosen

TCG gibs seit Anfang an und dass ist das gleiche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also werdet erwachsen


----------



## Deuz. (5. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Spenden an Bedürftige ist immer gut. Aber mal ein Vorschlag. Bevor man sich ein scheiß Pet kauft, spendet man doch lieber die komplette Summe an bedürftige Kinder, bevor man in Kauf nimmt, daß 50% in den Rachen einer geldgeilen Firma fließen, deren Türklingen zum vergolden eh schon lange ausgegangen sind. Wie wäre das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


...haste rescht....

Und Verzeiht bitte, ich überlas....
das ganze läuft NUR bis zum 31. Dec.   
und *DAS *wiederum finde ich nicht in Ordnung...
wenn sie spenden wollen, dann bitte *all-time-charity*

Tata,

Deuz


----------



## Ginkohana (5. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> Damit hast du gerade deine eigene Aussage bei deinem ersten Post deminiert weil du deine Aussage dann auch nicht beweisen kannst
> 
> Weil du mich zitiert hast und "Ihr" geschrieben hast was dann auch mich mit einschliesst
> 
> ...




Schön, dass du immer wieder antwortest jedoch ist das was du antwortest in keinster Weise logisch!
Wenn es dich nicht stört, dass es Pets gibt, dann frag ich mich warum dieser Thread?
Was bringt dich zu der Annahme, dass es mehr als nur Pets & Mounts für bares geben wird?Es gibt keine Äußerung von Blizzard welche diese Annahme berechtigt.

Ok du bist gegen TCG etc. wo man ein Pet oder ein Mount bekommt...alles klar und im nächsten Moment sagst du dir isses egal, merkst du diesen LOGISCHEN DISPUT???
Du wiedersprichst dir in beinahe jedem 2. Satz und wenn du es schaffst dir in einem Post nicht zu wiedersprechen, dann tust du es glanzvoll im darauf folgenden Post.
Du versuchst dich verzweifelt von der Masse der Whiner abzuheben aber das schaffst du so nicht, da müssen deine Aussagen Hand und Fuß haben und sich nicht im nächsten Satz wiedersprechen.
Jedenfalls überzeugst du SO niemanden, dass du das alles hier bloß aus NEID verzapfst.

Ah ok moment: Mich stört, dass eine Menge Whiner so wie du einer bist das ganze Buffed-Forum mit ihren bescheuerten Threads vollspammt.
Mich stört auch, dass jeder hier seinen Char als Signatur hat weil die ja soooo beachtenswert sind. 
und nun? Wird sich daran was ändern? Ich denke nicht.....
Wenn du nicht akzeptieren kannst/willst was Blizz tut, dann hör einfach auf, ist ganz einfach, man geht nur nicht mehr online und kündigt seinen Account.

Jaja....ich weiß ich darf dir nicht sagen was du zu tun und zu lassen hast jo aber schau einfach auf den Newsticker und du siehst den nächsten "Mimimi Petshop Thread" der in keinster Weise mehr Sinn macht wie deiner.
Es ist und bleibt ein Game und wenn euch das Game nicht mehr gefällt, dann hört einfach auf zu spielen, das tut man mit Singleplayerspielen wie mit MMOs, alle Whinethreads sind nur Aufmerksamkeitsgehasche.


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (5. November 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Oh man, ohne wenn ACTIVISION nicht seine fettigen schmierigen GELDGEILEN Finger im Spiel hätte wäre es so weit nicht gekommen. Wann kann ich mein T10 im Vorraus bestellen? Zahle auch 50€ pro Stück....


Endlich mal jemand der meine Meinung zu Activision teilt xD


----------



## Grushdak (5. November 2009)

Deuz. schrieb:


> ... Und Verzeiht bitte, ich überlas....
> das ganze läuft NUR bis zum 31. Dec.
> und *DAS *wiederum finde ich nicht in Ordnung...
> wenn sie spenden wollen, dann bitte *all-time-charity*


Spende muss nicht unbedingt heißen, daß ich verpflichtend monatlich wem was schenke -
es kann auch sehr gut eine nur einmalige Leistung sein.
Niemand hat vorzuschreiben, wer was wieviel wann zu spenden hat - 
wichtig ist, sie ist ehrlich und herzlich gemeint!


----------



## Annovella (5. November 2009)

Solang es nur bei Pets und son Mist bleibt, ists mir egal.


----------



## Sevydos (5. November 2009)

Was ich richtig widerlich von Blizzard finde, ist , dass grade dieses Geld für die Aktion genutzt wird:
Statt das man aus eigener Tasche was nimmt und sagt "Hey, nehmt UNSER Geld..." wird einfach ein Item-Shop, verhasst von mir bis ans Ende aller Tage und über alles was es in der bezahlten MMOWelt gibt, aufgemacht, wo man Pets kaufen kann, von welchem Gewinn dann 50% abgezweigt werden und in die Aktion fliessen.
Blizzard spendet hier GARNIX der Aktion, die wollen in meinen Augen damit nur so tun als würden SIE etwas gutes tun. Wer solch ein Pet kauft spendet hingegen aber in Wirklichkeit. Ich sehe das ganze als eine richtig abartige Geldscheffelpolitik. Aber das ist man mittlerweile bei der Amerikanisierung gewöhnt...Der Kunde der König? Nichts da, wir sinds Milchvieh...

Jaja, auf diese Art kann man auch sein Geld machen, und nebenbei so tun, als würde man das alles nur für die Aktion machen, nicht für die eigenen Einnahmen. Sollen sie 100% spenden, DANN können sie Werbung damit machen. SO aber nicht. 

Und der Itemshop ist etwas völlig anderes in meinen Augen, als das TCG oder Tickets für Blizzcon oÄ, wo man auch Pets und Items bekommen kann, welche geringen bis keinen Spieleinfluss haben.
Nein, Aufhören werde ich (noch) nicht. Wenn ich mit einem Produkt unzufrieden bin muss ich kritisieren, einfach immer ignorant wegsehen ist völlig sinnlos und ändert nichts. Das Spiel an sich bleibt ok, aber die Aktion und die Art wie man mit den Kunden umgeht wird in letzter Zeit immer rücksichtsloser, immer mehr aufs Geld zentriert.


----------



## Lekraan (5. November 2009)

Blizzard ist aber auch sowas von übelst geldgeil ... unfassbar.... Die haben doch inzwischen Geld ... bestimmt schon im 12-stelligen bereich ... O.o....ich finde, die könnten auch so mal ein paar millionen spenden .... und nebenbei könnten sie uns spielern auch mal ein paar monate gratis spielzeit schenken .. -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (5. November 2009)

YoungNight schrieb:


> ...
> Blizz hat nur ein Ziel: Geld machen egal wie
> 
> Man versucht die Contente so leicht zu machen bzw. T Teile durch Marken farmen zu lassen damit die Casual das Game bevorzugen
> ...



Du hast absolut Recht! Blizzard hat nur ein Ziel: Geld machen egal wie!

Vielleicht ist es dir noch nicht aufgefallen, aber Blizzard (bzw. Activision) ist eine riesige Firma und kein sozialer Verband.... und deren Ziel ist es nun mal Geld zu verdienen und Gewinne einzufahren. Blizzard's Ziel ist es nicht kostendeckend zu arbeiten und uns allen ein tolles Spiel zu bieten damit wir unseren Spaß haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum jetzt wegen 2 Pets so ein Geschrei gemacht wird ist mir unverständlich. Ob jemals weiterhin irgendwelche Items gegen Bares verkauft werden, die eine "Verbesserung" des Chars bringen wage ich stark zu bezweifeln.

Wer mit den ganzen Sachen wie Petverkauf, Charakteranpassung, Fraktionswechsel usw. nicht einverstanden ist, soll halt aufhören WoW zu spielen. 

WoW ist für mich auch seit vielen Jahren ein schönes Hobby... ein schöner Zeitvertreib... nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ein Leben ohne WoW soll ja möglich sein hab ich mal gehört... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich schätze mal bei 90% aller "Neuerungen" im Spiel wird grundsätzlich gleich mal rumgeheult.... "bähh..... Blizz macht das Spiel kaputt....".... "wähähh.... alles ist unfair....".... "... früher war alles besser..." .....

Man KANN WoW spielen.... MUSS es aber nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...wem das Spiel nicht mehr gefällt -> /quit WoW .....aber hört doch mal bitte mit dem ständigen Rumgeheule auf...


----------



## Nephaston (5. November 2009)

Âlso mir ist es völlig egal wie Blizz ihre Brötchen verdient,
Ich werde mir den Lich holn weil ich ihn toll finde und es mir gefällt an so ein pet ranzukommen ohne riesen aufriss

zudem muss Blizz auch die Leute bezahlen die für sie arbeiten,
und so Serverarbeiten sind sicherlich auch net Gratis,
Grafikupdates ohne Moos is da nix mit!!
Neue Server? kostet mit sicherheit auch
Neue Kopien von WoW(Die Game Disc) auch kosten
Dann auch noch reinigungskräfte damit die Blizz-Zentrale nicht im Zockermüll versinkt
Programmierer,Designer, GMs? alle kosten sie Geld

Und genau deshalb sind die Kosten berechtigt
WoW ist nur deshalb World-Best MMORPG weil die Leute immer volle Leistung geben für Etwas was ihnen Spass macht,
ausserdem zehrt es auch an deren Nervenkleid wegen dem ständigen:

BliZz GieV content 111einself w4nt epIxX--lOl shice CoNtenT teke ewey cOntent nErV dies nerrv das
wnat fActIoNChaNge alli suxx want hOOOrd-- ihh Hord suxx gIev alli beck


also echt mal wenn es euch so ankotzt dann löscht euren Acc und lasst uns in Ruhe den wir interressieren uns für die Leute die uns täglich mit ihrem Göttlichen spiel das leben versüssen,

Ich sag dann noch

Danke Blizz für eure tolle Leistung, euer MMO macht mir die Arbeit im Altenheim etwas erträglicher
wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr ruhig auch Mounts verkaufen mich wird es nie stören!

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,

Nephaston


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. November 2009)

Es ist sowas von egal was Blizz macht.

die leute werden nie aufhören RUMZUHEULEN. 

Punkt, Aus, Ende.


----------



## Grushdak (5. November 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> Punkt, Aus, Ende dot com


fixed sry ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (5. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Achaja, und mit dieser "Wer kaufen will, der kaufts halt" begründung kann man ja auch nix gegen Leute haben, die Chars&Gold bei Ebay kaufen...



Dadurch hätte man einen Vorteil das ist was ganz anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (5. November 2009)

Mhhhh,

also solange es bei "Nonsens" wie Pets oder auch Reittiere bleibt, isses mir vollkommen Latte...

Wer meint zu den Monatlichen Kosten noch mehr für sein Hobby auszugeben, bleibst jedem selber überlassen.

Wenn's anfängt das man wirklich equip oder schon direkt vorgefertigte Chars kaufen kann, dann sähe die Sache schon anders bei mir aus^^


----------



## Skansy (5. November 2009)

Ich versteh garnicht warum ihr euch so aufregt ...

Seht das ganze mal aus der sicht von Blizzard ... warum wird soein Spiel gemacht? Damit sie damit Geld verdienen ... die Erfolg Sammler haben Blizzard gezeigt, dass dieses "ich habe was einzigartiges bzw seltenes" gefühl super ankommt ... also können sie damit auch Geld verdienen

Solange nur "lustige" sachen zu kaufen sind wie Pets, Mounts und von mir aus auch Titel oder Style Equipments ist es mir egal ...
vll kauf ich mir auch so nen lustiges tierchen ^^

Und ich glaube nicht, dass Blizzard ihren PvE Content so zerstören, dass sie Tier Sets oder sonstiges für echtes Geld anbieten.
Also abwarten und Tee trinken ...


----------



## ayanamiie (5. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es gibt leute für die WoW wirklich ein MMORPG ist, da gehört auch der punkt RPG dazu, und ein großteil dieser leute interessieren sich eben auch für das sammeln von diesen tieren, und es ist einfach unverschämt leuten 13 euro aus der tasche zu ziehen und dann noch 20 nur damit sie 2 pets haben, ich könnt mir gut vorstellen das blizzard so dreist ist und auch noch für irgendwelche erfolge diese pets notwendig macht...





In zeiten wo öffentliche leute rumschreien das die spielsucht zunimmt und das was dagegen gemacht wird halte ich auchnix davon das 50% gespendent werden wenn ich den kindern helfen will dann überweise ich denen was anstatt blizzard.


Vorallem soweit ich das weis nach deutschen steuerrecht kann man spenden abschreiben sprich am jahres ende würde blizzard alles wiederkriegen bzw ne gutschrift auf steueroderso weis gerad nich genau.

Also is das wenn ich mich nich irre verarsche


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2009)

Blizzard=Kapitalistischer Großkonzern


(Das sagt alles aus)


----------



## ayanamiie (5. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es gibt leute für die WoW wirklich ein MMORPG ist, da gehört auch der punkt RPG dazu, und ein großteil dieser leute interessieren sich eben auch für das sammeln von diesen tieren, und es ist einfach unverschämt leuten 13 euro aus der tasche zu ziehen und dann noch 20 nur damit sie 2 pets haben, ich könnt mir gut vorstellen das blizzard so dreist ist und auch noch für irgendwelche erfolge diese pets notwendig macht...





In zeiten wo öffentliche leute rumschreien das die spielsucht zunimmt und das was dagegen gemacht wird halte ich auchnix davon das 50% gespendent werden wenn ich den kindern helfen will dann überweise ich denen was anstatt blizzard.


Vorallem soweit ich das weis nach deutschen steuerrecht kann man spenden abschreiben sprich am jahres ende würde blizzard alles wiederkriegen bzw ne gutschrift auf steueroderso weis gerad nich genau.

Also is das wenn ich mich nich irre verarsche


Skansy die leute regen sich auf weil blizzard immer mehr versucht die kuh zumelken solange sie milch gibt. Siehe chartrabnsfers usw usw der service läßt nach immermehr spielstörende faktoren werden eingebaut des ingame funfaktor nimmt durch zueinfaches erlangen der t setz massivst ab.

Dann die aussage vor wochen das blizz den spaß aus dem betrieb vertreiben will das wert auf geld und nich auf qualität gelegt werdne soll.

das wirkt sich zb im ingame contend aus früher echt top raids langwieriger spaß und inzwischen pdok fast runs .

Die leute sorgen sich einfach das es am ende Tier sets für euros gibt oder speziellee items oder waffen sei es nur im pvp berreich es wird kommen es is nur ne frage derzeit wers verneint is naiv...

http://www.golem.de/0909/69842.html   lest es selber die mitarbeiter sollen schwarseher und angstlich sein jemand der angst hat wird dich zb ingame als gm nie 100% gut betreuern er wird nur sien zielhaben dich schnell bearbeiten udn weiterzumnächsten kunden so wie es viele ex gm´s sagen 300-500kunden protag müssen sie schaffen


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2009)

Ich fand bis jtz am genialsten Ulduar...danach konnte man richtig die Contentquali fallen sehen.


----------



## ayanamiie (5. November 2009)

Ja ulduar geb ich echt zu war sehr gut die schwierigkeit war genial allerdings die grafiküberfüllung hat mich immer gestört ich will sehen wo ich mit meinem char hinrenne und nich nen riesen feuerschwall um mich rum so das ich nixmehr erkennen kann ...


----------



## Thalgrim (5. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> ich für meine Teil überlege jetzt wirklich mit WoW aufzuhören ich war schon gegen Fraktionswechsel aber ein Itemshop ne sowas lasse ich nicht auf mich dulden



wer zwingt dich denn, den müll zu kaufen??
also ehrlich... man kann sich auch über jeden scheiß sinnlos aufregen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cheekoh (5. November 2009)

boah leute regt euch doch ma ab. das sind pets. blizz hat sich vor ewigkeiten schonmal dazu geäßert dass nie tier sets in einen shop gelangen, und was wäre wenns wirklich fürn guten zweck is?


----------



## ayanamiie (5. November 2009)

cheeko wenn du die whal zwischen 50 oder 100euro hast die selbe arbeit dafür machen müstest was wirst du machen freiwillig 50euro nehmen udn auf den rest verzichten?

Blizzard hat bei vielen sachen gesgat sie würden es niemals machen und trotzdem gibt es die sachen nun.Sei nich so naiv Geld spielt im leben eine rolle wow ist immerhin ein MILLIArden geschäft kaum ein publisher hat so eine Wollmilchsau zum melken das wird ausgenutzt vorallem wenn etwas langsam seinem ende entgegegen geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es kann noch jahre dauern aber jeder merkt es das WoW nachläßt


----------



## Darequi (5. November 2009)

hat mal jemand ne kreditkarte für mich????


----------



## Muzga (5. November 2009)

Ich find den Pandakin süss


----------



## AoC.Virtus (5. November 2009)

Itemshop !

Nun hats Blizz einfach nur bestätigt.
Sie wollen einfach NUR noch mehr Geld der User haben.
Seid sie merken, das die Spielerzahlen zurück gehen, versuchen Sie echt alles.
Erst der Fraktionswechsel a25€ nun paar Pixel für 10€

bin echt froh, das mein Acc in wenigen Tagen zu ende ist.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (5. November 2009)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> In zeiten wo öffentliche leute rumschreien das die spielsucht zunimmt und das was dagegen gemacht wird halte ich auchnix davon das 50% gespendent werden wenn ich den kindern helfen will dann überweise ich denen was anstatt blizzard.
> 
> 
> Vorallem soweit ich das weis nach deutschen steuerrecht kann man spenden abschreiben sprich am jahres ende würde blizzard alles wiederkriegen bzw ne gutschrift auf steueroderso weis gerad nich genau.
> ...




Und auf Deutsch ???

Im Übrigen kann man Spenden nur bis zu einer gewissen Höhe steuerlich geltend machen, also 1. Deutsch im Allgemeinen lernen 2. Grammatik 3. Denken

300 "Kunden pro Tag, genau, bei 8 Stunden Arbeitszeit, abzüglich Pausenzeiten, also nehmen wir 7,5 Stunden, das sind laut Eva Zwerg 450 Minuten, wären ganze 1,5 Minuten pro "Kunde", bei 500 sogar deutlich unter einer Minute !

Nun ja, wer so schreibt, dem kann man sicher auch Leberwurst als Käse verkaufen ...........




> Anubarak
> Mhhhh,
> 
> also solange es bei "Nonsens" wie Pets oder auch Reittiere bleibt, isses mir vollkommen Latte...
> ...



./sign

man kann sich echt über jeden Müll aufregen.

Wenn sich jemand für sein Hobby Fußballspielen Schuhe für 200 Euro leistet und andere nur 100 Euro ausgeben, dazu aber beide den gleichen monatlichen Beitrag zahlen, da kackt sich auch keiner die Hosen voll.


@ Vorposter: gut das Leute wie du aufhören, dann lässt das Geheule endlich mal nach


----------



## Lpax (5. November 2009)

Juhu wieder ein thema wo man streiten kann... ^^

Ich habe grade festgestellt das es mir am arsch vorbei geht ob Blizz irgendwas verkauft in richtung pet/reittier/rüstung oder ganze 80er chars^^

Fakt ist ich muss es nicht nutzen.
Fakt ist das spiel muss mich beschäftigen.

Selbst wenn blizz t10 verkaufen würde in naher zukunft ...könnte ich immer noch ingame mir t10 vor free holen.
Mit anderen worten....es nimmt mir nicht den spielspass oder die beschäftigung ingame.

Sollte blizz irgendwann mal anfangen bessere klamotte zu verkaufen als man ingame bekommen kann ist das was anderes.
Aber überlegen wir mal....wäre das der fall wie angesehen wären diese spieler die sich ihre items über euro kaufen würden?
Würdet ihr so jemanden mit auf einen raid oder in inze nehmen? Ich für mein teil nicht.

Wie auch immer ...blizz macht und ihr schaut artig zu oder kündigt euren acc.
Ich für mein teil sehe mal die positive sache daran....sie spenden ein paar euro.
Das müssen sie nicht machen...das machen sie weil sie es wollen oder wegen einer guten werbung für ihr haus.

Selbst wenn sie 100% des gewinnes behalten würden...einige würden trotzdem kaufen.


----------



## Chelrid (5. November 2009)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Da kann man sich nun über die Bedeutung des Wortes Item-Shop streiten. Für mich bedeutet dies das ich mir für reales Geld einen Spielvorteil erkaufen kann und das ist in diesem Fall einfach nicht gegeben.
> 
> Solang es also noch keine Epics gegen Bares gibt, existiert auch kein Grund sich über irgendeine Art von Verfall der Spiel-Qualität zu sorgen... außerdem übernimmt das ja schon ein Großteil der Community
> 
> ...



Seh ich genauso.


----------



## doncarloso (5. November 2009)

Moin,  vielen Dank für den Beitrag....


ich habe sie mir gerade beide gekauft, da ich ein Geb - Geschenk für meinen Bruder suchte und er die pets sammelt.

Ich finde es ne prima Idee, solche "Unwichtigkeiten" über einen Shop anzubieten...und allen die weinen "Blizzard will doch nur noch mehr Geld verdienen"....macht es ihnen doch nach.

Kauft einfach Vivendi Aktien und ihr habt auch was davon...im schlimmstenfalls könnt ihr auf der nächtsen Aktionärsversammlung noch Ideen bringen, womit sie noch mehr Geld machen können

viele Grüße
Don

P.S.
Wer eine Frau/Freundin hat die WoW spielt...ein Blumenstrauss kostet auch mind. 10.- und hält eine Woche...da kann ein Pet mehr freude machen


----------



## Gnorfal (5. November 2009)

> *Solang es also noch keine Epics gegen Bares gibt*, existiert auch kein Grund sich über irgendeine Art von Verfall der Spiel-Qualität zu sorgen... außerdem übernimmt das ja schon ein Großteil der Community tongue.gif


Das ist für die Programmierer nur ein kleiner Schritt, aber ein grosser für die Mensch..ähm Blizzard.

1. Pets gegen Geld
2. Epics gegen Geld
3. T Sets gegen Geld
4. Instanzbetreten gegen Geld 

mir fällt noch mehr ein, wo Blizzard Geld mit machen könnte...

Schon schade mit anzusehen, wie dieses Unternehmen sich sein eigenes Grab schaufelt....


----------



## Arandes (5. November 2009)

Oh my god, was für ein krasser Item-Shop. Nein, die Welt (von Warcraft) wird untergehen! Das ist ja fatal! Blizzard bietet 2 Haustiere (betonung auf HAAAAAAUSTIERE) an, mit denen man üüüüüberhaupt nichts anfangen kann, ausser, dass die dumm rumstehen. Verdammt verdammt verdammt, es darf doch nicht wahr sein.

Zumal alle "Item-Shop" schreier wohl gar nicht wissen, was der _eigentliche_ Itemshop in F2P-Spielen ist. Wayne. Ich glaube persönlich immernoch, Blizzard überwacht alle Foren und pickt sich SOLCHE Spekulationen raus und baut die ins Spiel ein, damit alle nervenden Spieler aufhören ^-^

Meine Güte, ich krieg so wahnsinns Vorteile durch diese 2 Pets, die onehitten ja jeden Boss!


----------



## Gnorfal (5. November 2009)

Arandes schrieb:


> Oh my god, was für ein krasser Item-Shop. Nein, die Welt (von Warcraft) wird untergehen! Das ist ja fatal! Blizzard bietet 2 Haustiere (betonung auf HAAAAAAUSTIERE) an, mit denen man üüüüüberhaupt nichts anfangen kann, ausser, dass die dumm rumstehen. Verdammt verdammt verdammt, es darf doch nicht wahr sein.
> 
> 
> /reported.


das kopier ich mir mal auf die Festplatte und hole es wieder raus, wenn´s die ersten Items / Sets zu kaufen gibt und ich irgendwo von Dir lesse, dass das ne Sauerei ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (5. November 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> das kopier ich mir mal auf die Festplatte und hole es wieder raus, wenn´s die ersten Items / Sets zu kaufen gibt und ich irgendwo von Dir lesse, dass das ne Sauerei ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da kannst du lange darauf warten ^-^. Ich mag das Warcraft-Universum und somit auch WoW - praktisch nichts kann mir das versauen, da es mir egal ist, ob wer nen Vorteil durch Geld kriegt oder nicht. Denn ICH muss es ja nicht. Ausserdem würde wenn dann WoW kostenlos werden (und ja, das MÜSSTE es zwangsläufig) und dann hätte ich ja wieder nen Vorteil. Buja! ^^ Nehmts einfach, wies ist. Ändern könnt ihr das eh nicht. V.a bringt das flamen HIER nix. www.wow-europe.de lässt grüssen.


----------



## Schlamm (5. November 2009)

Ob andere dort was kaufen ist mir doch so latte. Hauptsache das artet nicht so aus, dass diese Items ein Muss werden, und da sind wir noch einen Weile von entfernt.....


----------



## Tolan (5. November 2009)

Steht da irgendwo das man was kaufen muß?
Grüsse


----------



## CharlySteven (5. November 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> das kopier ich mir mal auf die Festplatte und hole es wieder raus, wenn´s die ersten Items / Sets zu kaufen gibt und ich irgendwo von Dir lesse, dass das ne Sauerei ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


darum gibts ja auch beim TCG schon T Sets weil man da schon viel länger Müll, Pets und Haustiere bekomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunglor (5. November 2009)

Man könnte fast meinen ihr werdet zum kauf im Shop gezwungen..... was für lächerliche Beiträge teilweise.
Wer das in Anspruch nehmen wird, ist doch egal. Niemand wird dazu gezwungen. Ich werde das nicht nutzen.


----------



## Arandes (5. November 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> darum gibts ja auch beim TCG schon T Sets weil man da schon viel länger Müll, Pets und Haustiere bekomme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




War ja eigentlich schon der "Vorreiter" zu diesem jetzigen "Pet-Shop" - nur merkte das iwie keiner. Weil man das ja auch nicht kaufen _muss_. Uiweh.
Danke für den Post =)

Zumal: Finde ich eigentlich ne tolle Idee z.B. für Geburtstagsgeschenke. Kenne viele Freunde, die gerne Pets sammeln.


----------



## Chelrid (5. November 2009)

doncarloso schrieb:


> Wer eine Frau/Freundin hat die WoW spielt...ein Blumenstrauss kostet auch mind. 10.- und hält eine Woche...da kann ein Pet mehr freude machen



da hast mich auf ne idee gebracht, meine schnecke hat bald geburtstag.

problem is nur: ich hab keine kreditkarte.


----------



## SeelenGeist (5. November 2009)

Durbem schrieb:


> Oh nein!
> Ich *kann* mir einen sinnlosen, nicht-vorteilverschaffenen Gegenstand kaufen.
> 
> Das Spiel geht ja sowas von kaputt. Wieivel Leute werden jetzt mit gekauften Pets rumlaufen. Das ist mal wieder so ein Freeloot. Und Op ist es außerdem auch noch!
> ...


xD wie geil, aber stimmt schon.

Biste aber immer noch der Meinung, wenn Blizzard richtige Items im Item-Shop anbietet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (5. November 2009)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> xD wie geil, aber stimmt schon.
> 
> Biste aber immer noch der Meinung, wenn Blizzard richtige Items im Item-Shop anbietet?
> 
> ...




Lasst dies doch erstmal kommen. Vl. kommts, vl. auch nicht. Und auch wenn: Firmenstrategie. Alle, die sich sowas von derbe aufregen, sind eh nur Arbeitnehmer und werden das auch immer bleiben - solange sie so denken.

Ich freu mich auf die Pets irgendwie, zumal sie mit jedem Char neu dazukommen. Da ist man nicht mehr ganz allein mit LvL 1 *g*

Achja, nochwas: Dass man damit einen Wohltätigkeitszweck unterstützt, hat wohl NIEMAND gelesen, was? Ignoranten!


----------



## Brannys (5. November 2009)

...und dann werden bald noch die Kostüme verkauft, die Du Dir anziehen kannst. Dann bist du ein Magier im echten Leben, mit Platikhaustier an der Seite und nachgenähten T9 Kostüm, hui ist das toll.

Und weil Du auch Schneiderei gelernt hast, klingelt es bald an Deiner Haustür und ein Teppichverkäufer dreht Dir einen fliegenden Teppich als Flugmount an, der Dich auch im realen Leben überall hinbringen soll, hui hui hui, wie geeeeiiiiil !!!

Im Supermarkt gibts dann die nachgepanschten Buffgetränke von RedBull und Co, die Du Dir an den Gürtel in Massen stecken kannst, weil man nie weiß was  der Tag noch so an überaschungen und Abenteuer bringt. Beim Landwirt um die Ecke suchst Du Dir ein Pferd aus und wirfst ihn 20 wow Goldstücke entgegen, dann reitest Du zu Deiner nächsten Questaufgabe die Hauptstraße entlang, bekämpfst die Lehrer in Deiner Schule, die Dich und Deine Freunde täglich vom wow-spielen mit überflüssigen und gelangweilten Schulstunden abhalten. 
Dann bekämpfst Du den Boss der Schulburg, den Direktor im 5er-Team, dabei droppt ein s-Klasse Mercedes als neues Mount mit Reissegeschwindigkeit 300, den Du dann zur Flucht benutzt. Weitere Quest´s in Folge werden schwieriger, weil die Gegner zunehmen und Dich permanent verfolgen. Zum Schluß säufst Du Dir mit dem Blizzard Bierkrug noch schnell die Hucke voll und beabsichtigst dann durch ein Portal zu entkommen, was sich aber lediglich als Rolltreppe vom KADEWE entpuppt. In die Spielwarenabteilung gestürzt, findest Du eine Vorbestellungmöglichkeit von Catalysm. Aufgrund dieser Freude haust Du Dir die restlichen buffs rein, inklusive den Inhalt des Bierkruges. Du erkennst viele Gnome aus Gnomeregan um Dir herum, die Dir zuwinken. Leider sind das nur Kinder, die sich die Spielsachen in der Abteilung anschauen. Egal, Du eröffnest einen Schlachtzug und greifst mit denen Die Bosse an den Kassen an, plünderst das viele "Gold". Du rennst dann mit der Beute raus, rollst Deinen Teppich aus und willst schnell nach Hause. Chinesische Gruppen fotografieren Dich und klatschen Beifall, "tolle Nummer, echt klasse". Schaulustige stehen in Deiner Flugschneise inklusive ein neuer Gegner mit Blaulicht. Da der Fliegende Teppich anscheinend in dem Gebiet nicht benutzt werden kann, verbrennst Du ihn und kochst Dir schnell noch eine Schildkrötensuppe, die Du als neues Rezept im KADEWE gedroppt hast. Unterdessen bekommst Du von einem unbekannten Schneider ein neues Gewand, nicht so farbenfroh, dafür in glänzend Weiß und bedeutend reißfester, Du vermutest, dass es sich hier breits um T10-Klamotten handelt und freust Dich, tanzt in der Menge.Als Schluss darfst Du sogar auf einem anden Gefährt mitreiten und eine neue Festung besichtigen. Du bekommst dort ein eigenes Zimmer und mehrere Mahlzeiten am Tag, sowie neue, Dir bisher noch unbekannte buffs mit langanhaltender Wirkung.Du schaust täglich aus dem vergitterten Fenster, weil der Lichking dich holen will.  Aufpassen !!!


Aber mal im Ernst, muß man sich jeden Scheiß, der im WoW-Spiel vorkommt, nun kaufen und sich zu Hause die Zimmer vollstellen, was kommt denn noch alles ?


----------



## Bobby Ross (5. November 2009)

Hm Käse zum Wein ?

Es ist echt unmöglich das es immer Leute geben muss, die gegen jede Änderung im Spiel sind aber trozdem immernoch spielen ... ihr seit für mich die richtigen Süchtigen in diesem Spiel - weil bei euch nur warme Luft aus dem oberen Ende des Verdauungstraktes kommt, wenn es nach Euch gehen würde hätte sich WoW nicht mal 2 Jahre gehalten ...

Bemerkt ihr denn nicht was Blizzard damit bezwecken will ? - Sie werden jetzt nach und nach immer mehr Pets und andere Goodies - vllt auch die Lootkarten aus dem TGC - für "hartes" Geld anbieten ... und damit können sie dem Handel mit Ingame-Gegenständen auf diversen Auktionplattformen lahmlegen , ich meine das is doch auch schon eine Arte Itemshop...

Und ich finde den Pet-Shop sehr gut , es ist ja auch für den Guten Zweck ihr kaltherzigen Egoisten - Und des weiteren kann man so seiner vllt auch WoW - spielenden Freundin / Freund ein tolles Geschenk machen und muss sich nicht gegenseitig mit sonstigen Ramsch zuschmeißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry musste mal Dampf ablassen, ich hoffe ihr kontet meinem Gedankengang folgen
LG Bobby

Edit:

@ Brannys - das sind keine Puppenn sondern InGame Haustiere


----------



## Stevesteel (5. November 2009)

ich werde mir die Pets nicht holen.
Wieso?
Weil ich es kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr seid solche Heulsusen!


----------



## JohnRoe (5. November 2009)

sorry, aber von manchen verstehe ich dieses rumgeheule nicht !
niemand hat behauptet das diese pets oder was auch immer noch in den shop kommt jemals gekauft werden muss oder ? 
und (noch) bringts keinem gamer entscheidende vorteile die er sich nur durch Euros erkaufen kann ...


----------



## Breoal (5. November 2009)

Schlussendlich ist es doch scheissegal was Blizz da anbietet. Ich denke (hoffe, flehe Blizz an), dass sie nie den Fehler machen, Items die Spielentscheidend sind, gegen Geld ins Spiel zu bringen. Genau die gleichen Szenen gab es doch als es Funreittiere, -wappenröcke, usw beim Trading Card Game gegeben hat.
Und sich allgemein über die preise von Blizz aufzuregen...naja...die 13euro sind ein super preis, und wer es nötig hat jeden 2. Monat seinen char zu transen (sofern das möglich ist), ist selbst schuld...Weil die 20, resp. 30 euro sind nur eine Schutzgebühr gegen solche leute!

MFG Breoal


----------



## toryz (5. November 2009)

Haustiere, einfach nur Haustiere...keiner wird gezwungen diese zu kaufen, sie bieten auch keine verbesserungen auf Atribute.

Also bitte was ist daran so schlimm?

Haben die meisten in diesem Thread nichts besseres zutun als sich über, wirklich jeden Sch... aufzuregen? Gibt es in eurem Leben, im Moment nichts wichtigeres als sich über einen Haustiershop aufzuregen? 






> Ich bitte die Leute die hier Posten nicht nur herumflamen sondern konstruktiv Beiträge verfassen



Hast du die Ironie Tags vergessen oder ist das dein ernst gewesen?

Geht bitte Laub fegen, Winterreifen montieren...Papierkörbe in Parks ausleeren doch bitte lasst die Finger von WOW wenn euch ein Haustiershop den Puls auf 220 bringt.


----------



## Arandes (5. November 2009)

toryz schrieb:


> *Geht bitte Laub fegen, Winterreifen montieren...Papierkörbe in Parks ausleeren doch bitte lasst die Finger von WOW wenn euch ein Haustiershop den Puls auf 220 bringt.*




Positiv wärs, dann hätte es bedeutend weniger Flamer (und das versteh nun jeder, wie er will).

Ich mag dein Avatar =)

Hier noch ein Auszug seitens Blizzard, damits endlich mal auch der letzte Rumschreier merkt:



> Frage: Warum führen wir diesen Service ein?
> Antwort: Der Haustier-Shop stellt eine neue Möglichkeit für Spieler dar, ihre Sammlung an einzigartigen Begleitern auch außerhalb des Spiels zu erweitern.* Diese Möglichkeit wurde aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage seitens der Spieler geschaffen, die die Haustiere von World of Warcraft schätzen und lieben gelernt haben*.


 Quelle: Buffed-News

Und bevors wiedermal kommt: Klar geht's Blizzard ums Geld. Warum führen sie weiterhin neuen Content ein? Warum gibts Dungeons, Inis usw.? NUR wegen dem Geld? Nicht nur, Ihr Schlaumeier! Sonst flamed IHR wieder rum, dass es keine Neuerungen usw. gibt. 

Manchen kann mans echt nicht recht machen. Hauptsache rummaulen.


----------



## dwarf303 (5. November 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ich werde mir die Pets nicht holen.
> Wieso?
> Weil ich es kann
> 
> ...




rüschtiggggggg =)

immer schön am rumheulen  wenn euch das game doch so oder so nich mehr gefällt und ihr alle nurnoch am rumflennen seid 
dann  hört doch einfach auf gut is -.-
die ewige heulerei kotzt echt an


----------



## Rabaz (5. November 2009)

Ich seh keinen Unterschied zum Kauf von Sachen über diese komischen Karten, und die gibts ja schon lange. Wer sich also da bisher nicht groß aufgeregt hat, muss es jetzt auch nicht. 

Nur eins ist mal klar: da ist jetzt eine Tür auf, die vorher zu war. Und wenn das Ding gut läuft, was ich bei all den Irren auf der Welt mal annehme, dann wird dieser shop auch wachsen. Jetzt sinds nur ein paar pets, aber es ist unwahrscheinlich dass es dabei bleibt. Für mich sieht das so aus als ob sie da jetzt nur mal so ne Art Testballon steigen lassen.

Bei ROM wo sich alle von Anfang an so tierisch entrüstet haben über den itemshop waren (oder sind, bin da nich so auf dem laufenden) es übrigens AUCH zu 95% nur fun-items


----------



## dolazy (5. November 2009)

Joa... hmm... ok 

Jetzt halt dich fest TE: 

Hab mir das durch den Kopf gehen lassen und bin für mich zu folgendem Schluss gekommen: 

Ich weiß wie ICH für MICH WoW spiele und ich habe mit dem System sehr viel Fun... 

ich kann nciht sagen ob ich den item shop nutzen werde, da ich es mir nicht wirklich leisten könnte für so etwas "unechtes" etwas "echtes" einzutauschen... letztendlich ka.... 

ich wollte auch niemals TCG kaufen bei ebay, habe mir aber doch dann iwann ne karte für 4euro gekauft... 

geld was ich entweder beim türken um die ecke (entweder für döner oder dru*s) ausgegeben hätte, kippen... ka 

9dollar für sin pet hab ich richtig gelesen? ok 5 euro dann... eine kippen schachtel.... 

also 

ALLE DIE DESWEGEN JAULEN: 

ihr seit alle nur neidisch.... mehr nicht.... dennn was interessiert euch so sehr wie andere WoW spielen? wenn ihr das nicht schön findet, warum auch immer, spielt NICHT mit diesen leuten... 

ich habe auch jetzt noch spaß am spiel und werde es auch noch haben wenn man alle items für 10euro bei blizz im shop bekommt... 

ihr solltet mal alle aufhören zu gucken was andere mit ihrem reallife oder digilife machen und kümmert euch um eure eigene ka*ke!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

fraktions wechsel, rassenwechsel, namenswechsel... hab ich alles schon genutzt und es hat mein spielspaß um 100% angehoben und ich spiel wieder chars die ich schon ein halbes jahr stehen hatte.... 

alle die flamen, wollen das doch alles gerne nutzen... sind nur zu feige das übers internbet zu bezahlen... würd man das alles beim kiosk um die ecke kriegen... dann kauft ihr euch son scheisspet beim kippen holen!!! 


denkt mal drüber nach!! 

ich finde das gut was blizz macht.... denn WoW ist ein hobby und wer in RL ein sportverein hat.. der muss auch gebühren und andere kosten tragen! 


ALSO KOMMT ALLE WIEDER RUNTER 

das ist echt peinlich, wirklich! blizz weiter so, WoW bleibt was es ist, WENN MAN WEIS WIE MANS ANSTELLT 

DIE GESELLSCHAFFT SPEILT DIE MUSIK vergesst das nicht


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

oh man sie verkaufen pets.... wir werden alle sterben....


----------



## Nicorobbin (5. November 2009)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> *nach dem Lachkrampf den Antworten Button drückt*
> 
> Ich glaubs nicht *prust* Hauptsache ihr habt wieder etwas worüber ihr heulen könnt.
> 
> ...




Da spricht mir jemand aus der Seele...


----------



## noizycat (5. November 2009)

Solang es bei sinnlosem Kram ohne Spielvorteile bleibt, ist´s OK. Um Pets muss man nicht so nen Wind machen, die können nix, außer süß aussehen ... 

Aber von hier ist es nicht mehr weit zu nem Shop mit anderen Sachen ... hmm ...


----------



## Natar (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> oh man sie verkaufen pets.... wir werden alle sterben....



ich denke was der te ansprechen will, ist eine für wow bisher ungeahnte verkaufspolitik

und ja, es fängt mit pets an, und endet mit....


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> *nach dem Lachkrampf den Antworten Button drückt*
> 
> Ich glaubs nicht *prust* Hauptsache ihr habt wieder etwas worüber ihr heulen könnt.
> 
> und noch mehr text...


DANKE für diesen genialen text du sprichst mir aus der Seele!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> ich denke was der te ansprechen will, ist eine für wow bisher ungeahnte verkaufspolitik
> 
> und ja, es fängt mit pets an, und endet mit....


es endet mit was ??


hmm?

was willst du sagen mit t sets??

beweise?

hatt die freundin vom cousin deines brudes schwipschwager mit chris metzen geschlafen und hat er das in der nacht beim schlafwandeln gesagt?


----------



## Natar (5. November 2009)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Ohne Jucks jetzt: Der TE ist einfach nur beleidigt wie ein Kleinkind weil er ein pet nicht hat und die bösen bösen anderen Spieler es haben.*flenn**Heul*
> Kommt einfach mal klar und get a Life!



und wer auf solche sätze zurückgreifen muss gehört einfach in die unterste schublade

hiermit relationen auf rl zu beziehen darf ruhig als kindisch und lächerlich
geh an die frische luft, zwinge jedoch niemandem deine anwesenheit auf

mg


----------



## Natar (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es endet mit was ??
> 
> 
> hmm?
> ...



wer hat was von t-sets geschrieben?
beweise?

gibts keine, meldung auch erst ein paar stunden

aber schau mal die anderen verkaufs"artikel"

zuerst war charakterumbennenung da, danach realmwechsel, danach geschlecht, jetzt fraktion und rasse

meinst du blizz wird sich mit pets zufrieden geben?


----------



## Zylenia (5. November 2009)

Bis jetzt sind es nur 2 Pets,und es werden mehr.
Es hiess auch immer Fraktionswechsel wirds nicht geben,und?
Alles was die gesagt haben: Wirds nicht geben oder ist nicht geplant,ist gekommen.
Bin mir sicher das es dort auch  immer mehr Pets später Mounts später Rüstungen zu kaufen gibt.
Blizzard ist auf den Absteigenden Ast,viele haben schon gekündigt,irgendwie müssen die noch Geld scheffeln.
Es wird ganz sicher später auch T Set zu kaufen geben,150 Euro komplettes Set.
Der Anfang vom Ende.        Amen


----------



## Elenor (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es endet mit was ??
> 
> 
> hmm?
> ...




Keiner redet von T Sets o.Ä.. Er meinte mit den "..." eher das niemand weiss was kommen wird, aber das was kommen wird steht schon fest, dass weiss sogut wie jeder hier.
Mal wieder ne Geldeinnahmequelle...Die Hinhalterei ist ebenso schlimm (ich sag nur Achievments).


----------



## Faîrfox666 (5. November 2009)

Also bisher sind die schlimmsten befürchtungen noch nicht wahr geworden...
Ausserdem gibt es ne ganz einfache Lösung, anstatt mal wieder rum zu heulen, schaus dir an,
sach toll sie verkaufen 2 Pets, aber ich werd mir keins holen und spiel normal weiter.
Irgendwann kann mans einfach nicht mehr hören.
Wenn alles so scheiße ist, dann nehmt die Beine in die Hand, fertig aus !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoellendackel (5. November 2009)

Oh man leute, habt ihr den ganzen tag nichts anderes zu tuen als euch über sachen den kopf zu zerbrechen und alles schlecht zu machen was blizz in letzter zeit alles verändert, oder an neuen sachen ins spiel bringt. Kann langsam die foren nicht mehr lesen. Und klagt doch nicht immer über die 13 Euro, die ihr jeden monat blechen müßt. Wenn euch das zu viel ist solltet ihr euer geld lieber für bier oder kippen ausgeben.

Fast jeder beitrag von euch bezieht sich nur noch auf sachen, die blizz falsch macht. Seid ihr mit den nicht einverstanden, was an neuen inhalten ins spiel kommt, auch wenn es für geld ist. Dann hört bitte alle sofort mit wow auf. Und last die leute den es noch spass macht die freude an den spiel. Glaube kaum das es zurzeit ein mmo gibt, das wow im ansatz konkurenz machen kann. Zwar freuen sich immer alle riesig wenn ein neues mmo von einer anderen spiel-schmiede kommt. Aber nach ca. 1 Monat kommen die meißten denn doch zurück, weil die spielwelt die wow in den jahren aufgebaut hat. Kann kein neues mmo bieten.

Also, wenn euch das nicht passt, hört einfach auf. Aber dieses geflame gegen wow, kann ich schon lange nicht mehr sehen. Oder sucht euch doch bitte eine freundin oder ein freund mit den ihr den abend verbringen könnt. Blizz zwingt euch nicht die 13 Euro jeden Monat zu bezahlen und ihr spiel zu zocken.

Für spieler die nicht die große gilde im rücken haben, sind die letzten veränderungen von blizz nicht schlecht. Auch wenn ich von mir sagen kann, das ich nicht dazu gehöre. Aber sagt doch mal ehrlich, wieviel leute spielen PDK Hero 25 durch. ihr heult zwar alle das wow zu einfach geworden ist und das sich sehr viel zum negativen verändert hat. Fliegt aber trotzdem auf die schnauze in den 25 Hero Raids. Also haltet die füße still oder macht ne pause.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Elenor schrieb:


> Keiner redet von T Sets o.Ä..
> Mal wieder ne Geldeinnahmequelle...Die Hinhalterei ist ebenso schlimm (ich sag nur Achievments).


ohhh mimimi sie wollen geld verdienen activision ist ja sooo böse wär ich bei blizzard hät ich das schon lange eingeführt.

Geld aus den Taschen von "geistig etwas schwächeren" zu ziehn die zu viel kohle haben, was besseres gibts gar nicht, nur klauen ist noch effektiver


----------



## Arandes (5. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sind es nur 2 Pets,und es werden mehr.
> Es hiess auch immer Fraktionswechsel wirds nicht geben,und?
> Alles was die gesagt haben: Wirds nicht geben oder ist nicht geplant,ist gekommen.
> Bin mir sicher das es dort auch immer mehr Pets später Mounts später Rüstungen zu kaufen gibt.
> ...




Es hiess auch "Fliegen in Azeroth wirds nie geben".

So, jetzt mal: WARUM hat es denn all das gegeben? Warum werden wir in Azeroth fliegen können? Weil alle, die u.A. hier rummaulen und sich möchtegernunterfordert  fühlen, nur weil ihnen sowas von derbe was gegen den Strich geht, genau das gefordert haben!

Buhuu, mir ist langweilig, die alte Welt wird kaum besucht und bla - zack, alte Welt wird neu aufgelegt -> Wuäää, jetzt kriegen wir aufgewärmte Sch*** vorserviert, sch*** Unternehmen von Blizzard...

Im Kindergarten gehts erwachsener zu als in den meisten "mimimi"-Freds hier.


----------



## Darkprincess (5. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich hab mich verlesen weil was ich jetzt grad eben auf MMo Champion gelesen hab kann ich selber kaum glauben
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.mmo-champion.com/
> ...





Oh ja wie furchtbar,die Einführung eines (!) Petshops....wie unverschämt.Ich kann Deinen Ärger nachvollziehen,man hat ja sonst keine Sorgen im Leben=)
Wie Bitte soll man auf so einen Post konstruktiv reagieren?Wenn Du der Meinung bist Du musst wegen 2 Pets die in diesem Petshop verkauft werden gehen....dann Bitte,schon lächerlich,Dich zwingt niemand diesen Shop zu nutzen=)


----------



## .Kabo (5. November 2009)

hoffentlich wird wow jetzt kostenlos ololololol


----------



## mwo (5. November 2009)

Gut gemacht!,

ja Blizzard verdient schon genug Geld mit WoW. Aber würdet ihr nicht genauso gern für sehr wenig Aufwand etwas mehr in eure Haushaltskasse drücken?

Wen DAS stört, dem ist nicht zu helfen. Wer DAS als Grund sieht, mit WoW aufzuhören, hat ein Rad ab.

Solang es keine spielerischen Vorteile bietet, kann es doch jedem egal sein!

Ist doch prinzipiell genau das gleiche wie eine Collectors-Edition. Da gibts auch Ingamepets für die, die mehr Geld zahlen! 

Und mal ehrlich: Einige von euch Mimimis haben sich bestimmt auch eine Collectors-Edition gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


Im Großen und Ganzen find ichs OK! Ich bin zwar kein Petsammler, aber Derjenige, der es zum Hobby gemacht hat, die Pets in WoW zu sammeln, wird sich auch für 20 € beide Pets kaufen.


----------



## Arandes (5. November 2009)

Darkprincess schrieb:


> Oh ja wie furchtbar,die Einführung eines (!) Petshops....wie unverschämt.Ich kann Deinen Ärger nachvollziehen,man hat ja sonst keine Sorgen im Leben=)
> Wie Bitte soll man auf so einen Post konstruktiv reagieren?Wenn Du der Meinung bist Du musst wegen 2 Pets die in diesem Petshop verkauft werden gehen....dann Bitte,schon lächerlich,Dich zwingt niemand diesen Shop zu nutzen=)




Doch, bestimmt. Ich sehs schon kommen, dass alle, die sich ach so Sorgen um diesen Kleinkram machen, nächsten Mittwoch zu lesen kriegen:

"Während den wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten wurde ein Patch aufgespielt, der alle Flamer dazu zwingt, sich Little Kel und das Panda-Haustier zu erwerben. Andernfalls wird ein Einloggen nicht mehr möglich sein.

Desweiteren wurde ein Bug behoben, der es Spielern erlaubte, Todesritter zu erstellen." (sry, der musste einfach mal sein hier).


----------



## Grushdak (5. November 2009)

Tja ist schon schlimm, daß es im RL auch sogenannte Itemshops gibt.
Lasst uns doch lieber gegenseitig Raiden (so Städteraids) und als Belohnung gibt es u.a. Pets.
Gibt gemügend Mobs  - ähm Menschen - mit Haustieren.

Uuups sry, daß wäre ja dann realistisches WoW ...

Ok, dann kündige ich lieber mein RL Account ...


----------



## Natar (5. November 2009)

Arandes schrieb:


> Es hiess auch "Fliegen in Azeroth wirds nie geben".
> 
> So, jetzt mal: WARUM hat es denn all das gegeben? Warum werden wir in Azeroth fliegen können? Weil alle, die u.A. hier rummaulen und sich möchtegernunterfordert  fühlen, nur weil ihnen sowas von derbe was gegen den Strich geht, genau das gefordert haben!
> 
> ...



nicht vergleichbar da dies kein für echtes geld käuflicher service ist
falls du den unterschied nicht kapierst /pn


----------



## Arandes (5. November 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> nicht vergleichbar da dies kein für echtes geld käuflicher service ist
> falls du den unterschied nicht kapierst /pn




Hm, scheisse, schon doof, dass Cataclysm was kosten wird. Ich verstehe zwar deine Meinung dahinter; die Frage stelle ich mir jedoch, ob du meine kapiert hast. Aber lassen wir das. Solche unsinnigen Bemerkungen führen zu nichts. V.a nicht hier.


----------



## Imanewbie (5. November 2009)

Ohh nein wir werden alle Sterben.


1tens: Es gibt schlimmeres auf der Welt als wenn man sich in einem Spiel Sachen kaufen kann, es zwingt euch ja keiner dazu


(Falls es wirklich irgendwann kommen sollte)

2tens: Wenn jemand jetzt schon T-Set... haben will kann man sich bei ebay einen schönen char kaufen und damit Zocken. Der einzige Unterschied ist das    
          dann Blizz Geld bekommt anstatt dem Verkäufer. 

Was ich gerne wissen würde in wie weit euch so ein gekauftes T-Set ärgern würde? Mir wäre es vollkommen latte ob einer mit t10 oder t20 rumläuft, ich will meinen Spass haben und den habe ich wenn ich mir n Set Teil erarbeite, trozdem verurteile ich nicht die Leute die es benutzen, ist ja das gleiche mit den Goldkäufern, wer es umbedingt haben will bitte, ich  brauch es nicht und man verdient auch so nicht schlecht in WoW. 

mfg


----------



## Arandes (5. November 2009)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> Ohh nein wir werden alle Sterben.
> 
> 
> 1tens: Es gibt schlimmeres auf der Welt als wenn man sich in einem Spiel Sachen kaufen kann, es zwingt euch ja keiner dazu
> ...




Es gibt traurigerweise Leute, denen WoW nur Spass macht, wenn sie mit dem imbaisten Equip überhaupt rumlaufen, da sie entweder im RL nichts erreicht haben, kein Ansprechpublikum haben oder einfach den Sinn hinter einem S P I E L nicht verstanden haben. Habe vor 1 Jahr auch eine enge Bekanntschaft beendet, nachdem einer so "mutiert" ist.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (5. November 2009)

Das ist mir sowas von egal.

Wann packt man mal ein Pet aus. Ich fast nie - nur mal vorm Raid beim warten auf
Nachzügler wird mal damit rumgekaspert.

Abgesehen davon:

*BLIZZARD KANN VERDAMMT NOCHMAL MACHEN WAS SIE WOLLEN. ES IST IHR SPIEL, IHRE
REGELN UND IHR SEID DIE SCHAFE DIE BLÖKEND ZUR SCHLACHTBANK MARSCHIEREN.
EGAL WAS KOMMT. DIE KÖNNTEN SOGAR AUF 18 € ERHÖHEN UND HÄTTEN MAXIMAL 5%
VERLUST DER ABONENTEN - UND VON DEN 5% WÜRDEN AUCH NOCH WELCHE WIEDER ZURÜCK
KOMMEN. GEHT IN EUCH - DENKT DRÜBER NACH -  DANN WERDET IHR ES EINSEHEN !*
_
Das gilt übrigens auch für mich - nur ist es mir echt egal, ob was davon Geld kostet. _


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

selbst mit 18 euro ist wow noch saubillig geht doch heute mal in nen club und rechnet danach DIESE EINE NACHT AB oO

wenni ch abends weggehe komme ich selten unter 30 euro weg und das auch nur wenn ich fahrer bin oder ich in son hiphopschuppen gehn muss :/

ansonst eher immer so um die 50-70 euronen und dabei sauf ich nicht mal


----------



## .Kabo (5. November 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Das ist mir sowas von egal.
> 
> Wann packt man mal ein Pet aus. Ich fast nie - nur mal vorm Raid beim warten auf
> Nachzügler wird mal damit rumgekaspert.
> ...


 
mäh

qualität kostet


----------



## Zylenia (5. November 2009)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> Ohh nein wir werden alle Sterben.
> 
> 
> 1tens: Es gibt schlimmeres auf der Welt als wenn man sich in einem Spiel Sachen kaufen kann, es zwingt euch ja keiner dazu
> ...




Da hast du schon Recht,niemand muss diese Dienste in Anspruch nehmen.
Das ist ja der Spass am Spiel sich was zu erarbeiten und sich freuen das man was neues bekommen hat.
Wie schon gesagt es sind 2 Pets bis jetzt,aber wir kennen ja Blizzard: Zur Zeit ist das nicht geplant
Aber finde es einfach nur noch traurig wie das Spiel ausgeschlachtet wird ,seit Activision dabei ist.


----------



## StCuthbert (5. November 2009)

Wann werden wohl die Werbeeinblendungen während der Benutzung der Flugrouten kommen?

Der Pet-Shop ist nicht weiter tragisch, aber ein Schritt in eine Richtung, die mir ganz und gar nicht gefällt. Das Tempo, in dem neue Bezahl-Leistungen in WoW eingeführt werden, ist schon bedenklich.


----------



## JustxShoot (5. November 2009)

Bordin schrieb:


> und noch ein grund den acc gekündigt zu lassen^^



Genau so isses.


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Das ist mir sowas von egal.
> 
> Wann packt man mal ein Pet aus. Ich fast nie - nur mal vorm Raid beim warten auf
> Nachzügler wird mal damit rumgekaspert.
> ...



Das ist einer der weinigen Kommentare hier, der wirklich gut ist. Es stimmt, wir haben die AGBs angenommen und somit kann Blizz machen was es will. Nur wegen ein paar Pets für nen wohltätigen Zweck gleich rumheulen, wie fies das doch von Blizz ist, und nen Weltuntergang vorhersagen.

Echt arm. Nur so nebenbei. Es sind die Accounts von Blizz die wir nur benutzen dürfen, weil sie uns diese zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

JustxShoot schrieb:


> Genau so isses.


juhu wieder ein whiner weniger mit jedem von euch der geht wird das spiel noch besser :>


----------



## DasWolti (5. November 2009)

Ich finde es eine Frechheit, das Blizz damit anfängt. Das geht ja schon in die Richtung dieser ganzen Free2Play-MMo's, wo man nur gegen Bares irgendwann wirklich weiterkommt. Und an alle, die dieses "gewhine" übertrieben und überflüssig halten, den sei gesagt: Es haben schon ganz andere Dinge klein angefangen, und plötzlich hat man gemerkt, dass man einen Größenwahnsinnigen Diktator unterstützt hat...


----------



## Zylenia (5. November 2009)

StCuthbert schrieb:


> Wann werden wohl die Werbeeinblendungen während der Benutzung der Flugrouten kommen?
> 
> Der Pet-Shop ist nicht weiter tragisch, aber ein Schritt in eine Richtung, die mir ganz und gar nicht gefällt. Das Tempo, in dem neue Bezahl-Leistungen in WoW eingeführt werden, ist schon bedenklich.



Ja,genau das meine ich,das ist irgendwie bedenklich.
Ich störe mich ja auch nicht an den 2 Pets oder wenns 20 Pets wären auch egal,nur wie du schon geschrieben hast die Richtung ist merkwürdig.


----------



## Resch (5. November 2009)

There's a she wolf in the closet, Open up and set it free dabdidabdiabdidab.....

Oh ich wollt ja was schreiben,  nur das dumme Lied summt mir die ganze Zeit im Kopf.

Achja ehhm solangs nur bei Pets bleibt ists mir sowas von egal. Bin eh kein Freund von Achievments und irgendwelchen Sammelaktionen in WoW. Raidn reicht mir schon aus.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

DasWolti schrieb:


> Ich finde es eine Frechheit, das Blizz damit anfängt. Das geht ja schon in die Richtung dieser ganzen Free2Play-MMo's, wo man nur gegen Bares irgendwann wirklich weiterkommt. Und an alle, die dieses "gewhine" übertrieben und überflüssig halten, den sei gesagt: Es haben schon ganz andere Dinge klein angefangen, und plötzlich hat man gemerkt, dass man einen Größenwahnsinnigen Diktator unterstützt hat...


MIMIMIMIMMIMIMIMI go cry emo kid von einem Free 2 play MMo sind wir noch weit enfernt und blizzard mit den diktatoren dieser welt zu vergleichn ist schwachsinn!


----------



## Rolandos (5. November 2009)

Solange es im shop Dinge zu kaufen gibt, die unötig wie Haustiere sind, ist es mir völlig egal. 
Sollten sie darüber auch TSets, Tränke, Reittiere verkaufen wollen, die man braucht um mal eine höhere Instanz zu spielen, oder sie dort Gold verkaufen wollen, neben den monatlichen Gebüren, spätestens dann wird WoW sterben.

Die Itemshops tja was habe ich mal gelesen, hat einer Runen of Magics oder so gespielt, welches über Itemshop finanziert wird, und ist im Jaht 1000 Euro losgeworden.


----------



## MasterAvary (5. November 2009)

YoungNight schrieb:


> Blizz hat nur ein Ziel: Geld machen egal wie



Ne is das dein ernst? die wollen nur Geld verdienen? Wie können die nur...?

Ein kleiner Tip... wach auf und erwachsen werden, natürlich wollen die Geld verdienen, was den sonst??

Ich hab mir die beiden Pets schon geholt, die sind cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JustxShoot (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> juhu wieder ein whiner weniger mit jedem von euch der geht wird das spiel noch besser :>



Ok, dir hat offensichtlich einer in den Kaffee geschissen.


----------



## Genomchen (5. November 2009)

Öhhh @ TE:
Kaufst du dir da Sachen? Oder bist du 65 Jahre alt und sitzt den Tag über am Fenster und beschimpfst die Leute die draussen vorbeigehen?
Anders gesagt wollte ich euch gerade mitteilen, dass ich nen mückenstich am Ellbogen hab und....halt....moment..ja, in China ist ein Reissack hinter ner kleinen Palme umgefallen.


----------



## Natar (5. November 2009)

MasterAvary schrieb:


> Ne is das dein ernst? die wollen nur Geld verdienen? Wie können die nur...?
> 
> Ein kleiner Tip... wach auf und erwachsen werden, natürlich wollen die Geld verdienen, was den sonst??
> 
> ...



pff, peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibt wohl bald einen exklusiven club:

LF DD Für naxx, mind. 2 itemstore pets


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

JustxShoot schrieb:


> Ok, dir hat offensichtlich einer in den Kaffee geschissen.


nein aber ich freu mich wenn wieder ein whiner weg ist euch braucht keiner 

go cry emo kid :>

mimimimimimi 

schau kriegst n butterkeks von mir der is schön weich dann verletzt du dich nicht an den harten bröseln und musst nich weinen

*keks reich*


----------



## Grobii (5. November 2009)

ich find, items kaufen ist wie cheaten O.o


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Mal mein Comment aus nem anderen Itemshopwhinethread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei soviel Käse fällt mir nix sinnvolles mehr ein. Wie viele: OMG BLIZZ MACHT WOW KAPUTT!! ITEMSHOP OMG, Threads wird es wohl in den nächsten Tagen geben? Ich tippe mal auf mind. 10.

Nur so nebenbei:
Fraktionswechsel, Rassenwechsel, Charanpassung und jetzt der Petshop wurden nur von Blizz eingeführt, weil es die COMMUNITY so wollte, und ja es gibt noch andere Leute außer euch die WoW spielen, wir hier bei Buffed sind nur ein Bruchteil der 11 Mio. die Weltweit spielen, und nur weil ihr das kacke findet, heißt es doch noch lang nicht, dass das die anderen Millionen Spieler auch tun.#

Ich raffs langsam nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Das zeigt eindeutig, dass mir bei so viel Blödsinn nix sinnvolles mehr einfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Grobii schrieb:


> ich find, items kaufen ist wie cheaten O.o


wow er hat sich ein pet ercheatet jetzt wird er im bg alle instant weghaun und raidbosse solo legen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tessa1 (5. November 2009)

DasWolti schrieb:


> Ich finde es eine Frechheit, das Blizz damit anfängt. Das geht ja schon in die Richtung dieser ganzen Free2Play-MMo's, wo man nur gegen Bares irgendwann wirklich weiterkommt. *Und an alle, die dieses "gewhine" übertrieben und überflüssig halten, den sei gesagt: Es haben schon ganz andere Dinge klein angefangen, und plötzlich hat man gemerkt, dass man einen Größenwahnsinnigen Diktator unterstützt hat...*



Omg..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (5. November 2009)

So ... /Topic komplett reported

Hier artet allerlei aus ...
Übertreibungen , Vergleiche, die anmaßend sind und Beleidigungen.

Hoffentlich ist die WoW Com Euch bald ganz los!

edit: Da sind ja die Kinder an meinem Arbeitsplatz Kindergarten reifer!!


----------



## Imanewbie (5. November 2009)

die könten doch das GM Teil was alles im umkreis von 100m killt mal rein stellen wäre sicher lustig ^^

mfg


----------



## clean3r (5. November 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht warum sich einige hier so aufregen ^^
Ihr dreht ja schon ab als werdet Ihr gezwungen die Pet´s zu kaufen.


----------



## WotanGOP (5. November 2009)

Oh man, was sich einige immer künstlich aufregen müssen, um sich zu profilieren...


Okay, man kann bald Haustiere für Geld kaufen. Man *kann*! Keiner muß das tun, wenn er es nicht will. Und keiner hat einen Nachteil, wenn er es nicht tut, bzw. Vorteil, wenn doch. Wo ist also das Problem? Es gibt keines! Lediglich in den Köpfen einiger wird künstlich eines erschaffen.
Ansonsten finde ich persönlich es besser, wenn auf diese Weise versucht wird, die Einnahmen zu erhöhen, als wenn sie den monatlichen Beitrag erhöhen würden. Mit dieser Methode kann sich jeder selbst aussuchen, ob er mehr bezahlt. Bei der anderen müßten das alle zwangsläufig tun. Und es ist nur natürlich, daß die Preise steigen. Das hat etwas mit Inflation zu tun. Blizzards Kosten steigen ja auch. Strom, Wasser, Miete, Gehälter, usw. Das ist der natürliche Kreislauf der freien Marktwirtschaft. Dann fordern alle immer mehr von dem Spiel und Blizzard muß das entwickeln. Konnte man vor fünf Jahren noch mit zehn Leuten ein Spiel auf der Höhe der Zeit entwickeln, braucht man dafür heutzutage schon fünfzig, weil die Anforderungen einfach immer mehr steigen. Und das kostet alles. Jede Kehrseite hat zwei Medaillen. Aber die meisten sind zu faul, beide zu betrachten. Stattdessen stürzen sie sich mit Scheuklappen einfach auf die eine, um meckern zu können.
Und schließlich ist Blizzard ein Unternehmen. Und als solches muß es wirtschaftlich sein, denn das ist der Sinn eines Unternehmens. Wenn VW mit dem Golf weniger Geld einnimmt, als nötig, können sie zwei Dinge machen. Entweder entwickeln sie ihn weiter oder bauen neue Features ein. Oder die zweite Möglichkeit: Sie stellen die Produktion ein. Und jetzt überlegt Mal, ob es euch lieber wäre, wenn WoW eingestellt würde...

Und alle "ich zahl ja schon so viel und es ist eine Frechheit"-Plärrer: Sucht euch doch einfach ein kostenloses Spiel und spielt das. Das könnt ihr nicht, weil ihr süchtig seid? Ok, euer Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, niemand muß sich ein Haustier kaufen, das entscheidet jeder für sich selbst. Daraus ergeben sich dann weder Vor- noch Nachteile im Spiel. Also ist es überflüssig, zu meckern. Unterm Strich bietet Blizzard nur ein weiteres Produkt im Produkt WoW zum Verkauf an, sonst nichts. Oder anders: "Oh, beim Bäcker gibt es jetzt auch Bücher. Dieser geldgierige Kapitalist macht damit einfach sein Brot kaputt. Ich zahl doch schon so viel, da sollten die Bücher kostenlos sein."...


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. November 2009)

Und?
Is man jetzt besser, weil man 2 Pets für 20 Euro hat?
da schenk ich die 20 Euro lieber nem Goldseller, da hat man wenigstens was davon  ;D

Und Itemshop is das auf keinen Fall.

solang es nicht lvl 80 für 50€ zu kaufen gibt ( also im Blizzshop ^^ ) isses doch wayne, ob der 2 pets mehr hat oder net.


----------



## Raaandy (5. November 2009)

solange es reine fun gegenstände sind ises mri egal. soll blizz halt nochmehr geld schaufeln, iwer wirds kaufen.

sobald es aber die ersten rezepte oder sonst was gibt, dann wirds bitter, und dann sind rüstungen nichtmehr weit...

also reine fungegenstände von mir aus...sobald es aber spielern vorteile bringt im itemshop zu kaufen, dann werden viele(mir eingeschlossen) aufhören.


----------



## Klirk (5. November 2009)

OMG einige Kommentare sind ja wirklich sowass von dämlich. 

Da hat das Marketing Team von Blizz sich aber mächtig ins Zeug gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wann kapiert ihr endlich dass JEDE und aussnahmslos JEDE Firma auf dieser Welt nicht nur Geld gewinnen will sondern auch wachsen muss !!!

Das meiste geht dann doch sowiso in erhalten der Server, Entwicklung, und Infrastruktur. Werdet erwachsen !!!

Is mir doch egal ob sich nun leute irgendwelche pets kaufen können.

Solange man keine T-Sets kaufen kann geht mir das am A.... vorbei.


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Mal ein bisschen auf MMO Champ rumgesurft und was ganz interessantes gefunden:

Does this mean you'll be introducing more services like this in the future? Will you be introducing the ability to buy epic weapons/etc. in the future, for example?
As with the pets, mounts, and other items players can obtain through Loot cards from the World of Warcraft Trading Card Game, Pet Store pets are purely cosmetic and just for fun. Like other paid services we offer, such as Paid Name Changes, Race Changes, and Character Re-Customizations, the Pet Store service is entirely optional and intended to provide players another means to enjoy World of Warcraft in a way that isn't detrimental to the game and that doesn't detract from the gameplay experience for players who choose not to use the service.

Ich hoff das beendet ein für alle mal den ganzen Krampf hier. Edit: isn Bluepost aus der FAQ http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml...articleId=29845


----------



## Lari (5. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ihr wieder für einen Aufstand macht. Es ist ein Angebot, für Spielereien. Beeinflusst es den Otto-Normal-Spieler? Nö.


----------



## Yasbelot (5. November 2009)

eben, es bringt keinerlei Spielervorteile außer vielleicht für die Poser am Brunnen von Dalaran

"Boah geil du musst schon Arthas gelegt haben, immerhin haste ein Mount und ein Pet für jeweils 10 Euro gekauft"

ganz bestimmt nicht . . .

Solange es keine Spielervorteile sind sondern nur Spielereien ist es doch egal. Beschwert sich ja auch keiner darüber, dass welche die das Tranding Card Game Spielen mit etwas Glück lustige unnütze Sachen haben . . .


----------



## Doomes (5. November 2009)

omg Blizz will mit wow geld verdienen? jetz bin ich echt schockiert dachte die haun soviel geld raus für entwicklung arbeitskräfte und und und damit wir unsern spielespass haben und sie ned zu dicke geldbörsen .....
Bitte werdets doch mal erwachsen Blizzard is eine FIRMA keine wohltätigkeits Organisation die wolln geld verdienen und des passt auch so ihr gehts ja auch nicht für nen warmen händedruck arbeiten...
und was das ganze geflame vo wegen Fraktionswechsel,Rassewechsel,Pet shopp bla bla bla betrifft... KEIN mensch sagt das ihr das nutzen müst aber ohne sch...ß es gibt ne menge Leute die fun dran haben für die es ok ist und die das nutzen wolln, kann durchaus sein das man Freunde bei ner andren Fraktion hatt und einen nichts mehr haltet bei der eigenen und keinen bock hatt ganz von vorn anfangen zu müßen und es gibt leute die auf pets stehn und mal ehrlich 10 euro für so nen geilen kungfu panda zahln einige sicher gern und ohne zu meckern!!!

Zum schluß es fehln satzzeichen sind rechtschreibfehler drinen usw ist mir klar was solls is kein deutsch test und es geht um den sinn des textes also flame on...


----------



## Dread01 (5. November 2009)

Ich bin für den Itemshop - und das da tolle Sachen eingestellt werden !
Denn das schöne ist das diejenigen, dann (hoffentlich) das Feld räumen und anderen Beschäftigungen nachgehen, sowieso keinem fehlen - und ich dann in aller Ruhe wieder Wow spielen kann ohne ständig von diesen *Blizz ist...* *Wow ist ...* *seit Stunden muß ich hier rumhüpfen weil mir so ...* Menschen belästigt zu werden.

Unterm Strich: beschwert euch nicht lange sondern kündigt bitte eure Accounts ! 
Drumrumreden machts auch nicht besser - lasst Taten sehen !

Auf eine entspanntere Zukunft !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (5. November 2009)

Wen interessierts?


Ihn

[attachment=9427:75093064...42555877.jpg]


Meine Güte ein Itemshop gibts überall umd ZOMFGOLOLOLCRITVIDEO es sind nur Pets... Wem das schon zu weit geht soll einen Druiden fragen ob er sich den Namen BegleitervonXY nennt und tadaaaa ihr habt ein Pet


----------



## Zylenia (5. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darum gehts ja auch gar nicht.
Die können gern 2000 Pets im Shop haben stört niemanden,nur die Richtung wie das alles aufeinmal kommt ist merkwürdig.
Fraktionswechsel ,Rassenwechsel, Pet Shop usw.
Es kommen immer mehr Sachen die man für Real Geld kaufen kann,noch sind es Fun Sachen oder Kosmetisch,aber der Sprung zu Gegenständen die anderen Spielern vorteile geben ,ist nicht mehr weit.
Das macht ihr etwas Angst.


----------



## Natar (5. November 2009)

[/QUOTE]


jay390 schrieb:


> Mal ein bisschen auf MMO Champ rumgesurft und was ganz interessantes gefunden:
> 
> Does this mean you'll be introducing more services like this in the future? Will you be introducing the ability to buy epic weapons/etc. in the future, for example?
> As with the pets, mounts, and other items players can obtain through Loot cards from the World of Warcraft Trading Card Game, Pet Store pets are purely cosmetic and just for fun. Like other paid services we offer, such as Paid Name Changes, Race Changes, and Character Re-Customizations, the Pet Store service is entirely optional and intended to provide players another means to enjoy World of Warcraft in a way that isn't detrimental to the game and that doesn't detract from the gameplay experience for players who choose not to use the service.
> ...



Google:   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie bei der Haustiere, Reittiere und andere Gegenstände können die Spieler durch Loot-Karten erhalten, aus dem World of Warcraft Trading Card Game, Pet Shop Haustiere sind rein kosmetische und just for fun. Wie bei anderen bezahlten Dienstleistungen bieten wir Ihnen, wie Paid Namensänderungen, Änderungen Race und Charakter Re-Anpassungen, die Pet Shop-Service ist optional und bestimmt sind, bieten den Spielern eine weitere Möglichkeit zu World of Warcraft in einer Weise zu genießen, das nicht zum Nachteil der das Spiel und die nicht aus dem Gameplay-Erlebnis für Spieler, die den Dienst nicht verwenden möchten nicht ablenken. 

Was hier einige Spieler vorbrachten, war:
- Blizzard/Activion wird unter umständen nicht bei pets bleiben ergo was kommt in zukunft im itemstore vor?
- das pets nicht spielentscheidend sind sollte allen klar sein
- das nichtvorhanden sein eines itemstores war für viele spieler ein dicker pluspunkt von wow gegenüber anderen mmorpgs
- over/out


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> .
> Das macht ihr etwas Angst.


wenn dir das angst macht dann hast du noch keine richtigen probleme gehabt^^


----------



## Lari (5. November 2009)

Sobald es anfängt mein persönliches Spielerlebnis zu stören höre ich auf. So einfach ist das.
Hier wird sich über ungelegte Eier und Spekulationen aufgeregt und wie bei allen anderen Dingen auch Blizzard wieder verteufelt.

Aber hauptsache wieder meckern.


----------



## Doomes (5. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Darum gehts ja auch gar nicht.
> Die können gern 2000 Pets im Shop haben stört niemanden,nur die Richtung wie das alles aufeinmal kommt ist merkwürdig.
> Fraktionswechsel ,Rassenwechsel, Pet Shop usw.
> Es kommen immer mehr Sachen die man für Real Geld kaufen kann,noch sind es Fun Sachen oder Kosmetisch,aber der Sprung zu Gegenständen die andere Spiler Vorteile geben ist nicht mehr weit.
> Das macht ihr etwas Angst.



Das wird nie kommen nichtmal durchs Archivment system bekommt man einen vorteil durch items und des obwohl ma sich vieles  hart erarbeiten muß und das merkt blizz immer wieder an also wieso sollte es durch kaufbare sachen sein? Trotz der vielen änderungen usw merkt blizz immer wieder an das dies und das niemals einen spielervorteil bringen wird.... also relaxed wow wird ausgebaut und verbessert und hatt nicht vor euer leben zu zerstörn ^^


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> Google:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was hat das hier fürn sinn. Kommt man mit offiziellen Blizzstatements dann finden Leute wie du trotzdem wieder was zum meckern. Source: http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml...articleId=29845


----------



## fabdiem (5. November 2009)

alle leute die sich eins der pets kaufen lach ich einfach aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch wenn bis zum jahresende 50% an sone pseudo wohlfahrtsorga gehen
das geld lohnt es sich nicht

auch wenns son toller pandaren ist (hätte den auch gerne)
aba den item shop in wow unterstütze ich NIEMALS
auch wenns da nur pets und hüte oda sonst was bald zukaufen gibbet


----------



## Ingfra (5. November 2009)

Blizzard ist, wie jedes andere Unternehmen auch, gewinnorientiert.
Alles andere wäre auch Quatsch. Würden sie nicht gewinnorientiert handeln, gäbe es schon lange kein WoW mehr, das muß euch doch klar sein?

Außerdem besteht für niemanden eine Verpflichtung irgendetwas zu kaufen.

Grüße


----------



## Natar (5. November 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Was hat das hier fürn sinn. Kommt man mit offiziellen Blizzstatements dann finden Leute wie du trotzdem wieder was zum meckern. Source: http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml...articleId=29845



wieviel gibts du auf offizielle statements? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meinungen gehen auseiner, akzeptiere oder verschwinde
oder komm mit rl-vergleichen wie lordofreport


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> wieviel gibts du auf offizielle statements?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie viel gibst du auf offizielle Statements? Akzeptiere oder Verschwinde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babsaliena (5. November 2009)

Ich find's witzig.
Andere kaufen sich 2 Pak Zigaretten, ich halt ein Pet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum nicht? Solange es reine Fun-Ingame-Gegenstände - also Style-dingsbums betrifft, und nicht die Fähigkeiten des Charakters beeinflusst sollen sie verkaufen was sie wollen.

blizz ist ganz schön clever finde ich ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> wieviel gibts du auf offizielle statements?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hö? wat hab ich jetzt schon wieder gemacht?
edit: ein offizielles statement ist halt mal fakt


----------



## Natar (5. November 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Wie viel gibst du auf offizielle Statements? Akzeptiere oder Verschwinde?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na, lassen wir das, ich zieh mich zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal schaun was noch komm
btw, gibts eigentlich schon in-gamebilder von den pets? müssten ja eigentl. schon was aussergewöhliches sein


----------



## Arandes (5. November 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> alle leute die sich eins der pets kaufen lach ich einfach aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja, aber Geld geben für den "Itemshop" tust du, wat? Schliesslich spielst du ja wohl WoW, ansonsten: Troll dich raus. Und warum sollst du diejenigen, die sich das Pet kaufen, auslachen? Nur, weil wir vl. mehr Geld für das über haben? Nur, weil ich mir gern für mein Hobby was gönne? Nur, weil ichs toll finde?

Himmel, wann machen die hier endlich mal zu? Und da jammern alle, WoW sei ein "Kiddy"Spiel und man müsse die Altersgrenze usw. erhöhen. Ja nix is', ich seh nur Flames von Leuten, von denen ich eigentlich mehr erwarten würde. Lassts passieren.


Ich bezahl lieber 20euro für 2 knuffige Tierchen, als meine Leber an einem Abend für 80 Euro zu schädigen, meine Lunge im Club zu räuchern usw. Da lebe ich länger, weil ich nicht flamen muss *fg* und mich an den knuffigen Tierchen erfreuen kann *juhee*


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Arandes schrieb:


> Ich bezahl lieber 20euro für 2 knuffige Tierchen, als meine Leber an einem Abend für 80 Euro zu schädigen, meine Lunge im Club zu räuchern usw. Da lebe ich länger, weil ich nicht flamen muss *fg* und mich an den knuffigen Tierchen erfreuen kann *juhee*


QFT


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

little kel is ja knuffig *haben will* :3


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (5. November 2009)

Naja wenn das schon so anfängt und Blizzard sieht wieviel Leute nochmehr Geld denen im ........ steckt wird noch andere Sachen wie Mounts, Equip kommen, dass nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Wolsger (5. November 2009)

Bobbysir schrieb:


> leute, was ist daran so schlimm ?
> müßt ihr es kaufen ?  nein
> ihr habt echt probleme.
> wenn ihr eine firma hättet, wollt ihr kein geld verdienen ?
> ...



Yo Yo by by @all


----------



## Meeragus (5. November 2009)

naja mir ist das relativ wayne...sollen die die es wollen doch noch mehr Geld ausgeben wie das Spiel eh schon monatlich kostet. Ich für meinen Teil befinde mich z.Z. eh in ner WoW Pause und wenn ich weiter mach werd ich sicher nichts ausm Shop kaufen. Also von mir aus kann Blizz das machen, von mir werden sie jedoch keinen Cent dafür bekommen


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

wenn sie equi verkaufen dann geben sie sich selbst nen genickschuss und das wissen sie, das wird erst dann kommen wenn wow lt. produktlebenszyklus sich dem ende neigt und sie ein ganz neues produkt auf den markt bringen wollen


----------



## Natar (5. November 2009)

ok danke



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (5. November 2009)

Ihr regt euch über Pets auf die man mit echtem Geld kaufen kann?
Wieso regt sich keiner über Instanzen, Gebiete & Mounts auf die man mit echtem Geld kauft?
Oder habt ihr etwa keine Extragebühr bezahlt um Naxxramas betreten zu dürfen, im heulenden Fjord questen zu dürfen oder um auf einem Protodrachen sitztend durch Nordend fliegen zu dürfen?


----------



## Rikayne (5. November 2009)

Ich seh da ehrlich gesagt nicht, wo euer Problem ist Leute....

Blizzard hätte sowas nicht gemacht, wenn das von den Spielern nicht gewünscht worden wäre. Viele wollten den Itemshop, vielleicht nicht gerade du, der das liest, aber genug andere. Hier isser...und solange es sich um Pets handelt gibts da doch kein Problem, hier meckern ja eh einige wie Sinnfrei und scheisse sie die Ingame Pets finden, bitte, jedem das seine. Aber chillt doch mal, Leute...Wem die Pets gefallen und es sich leisten kann, soll sich doch daran erfreuen. Ich werde sie mir zwar auch nicht holen (können) aber seis drum. Gönnt denen doch ihren Spass und regt auch nicht künstlich auf...Meine Güte...


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> little kel is ja knuffig *haben will* :3



Ja wenn ich ne KK hätte dann wäre der schon lange mein. Der hat auch tolle animationen, nicht so wie die normalen Pets sondern richtig coole und allein das ist es schon wert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vandir (5. November 2009)

es ist doch grad egal >.< ihr müsst die pets ja net kaufen sind kein muss also regt euch nicht darüber auf! wenn blizzard das macht sollen sies doch machen omg...


----------



## Arandes (5. November 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> Ihr regt euch über Pets auf die man mit echtem Geld kaufen kann?
> Wieso regt sich keiner über Instanzen, Gebiete & Mounts auf die man mit echtem Geld kauft?
> Oder habt ihr etwa keine Extragebühr bezahlt um Naxxramas betreten zu dürfen, im heulenden Fjord questen zu dürfen oder um auf einem Protodrachen sitztend durch Nordend fliegen zu dürfen?




Vielen geht es anscheinend darum, dass man das angeblich nicht vergleichen kann. Dabei bin ich derselben Meinung wie du.

Ich kaufe mir Wotlk für weiss nicht wieviel Geld. Damit "schalte" ich Nordend frei, Inis, Raids usw. Das ganze bezahle ich EINMALIG und kriege dafür einen SERVICE (ist nunmal so) bzw. eine DIENSTLEISTUNG. Punkt.

Ich kaufe mir Little Kel für 10 Euro. Einmaliger SERVICE / DIENSTLEISTUNG, weil das Pet ja BLEIBT. Punkt.

Ich versteh nicht, was daran anders sein soll.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Ja wenn ich ne KK hätte dann wäre der schon lange mein. Der hat auch tolle animationen, nicht so wie die normalen Pets sondern richtig coole und allein das ist es schon wert:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok der ist gekauft ohne scheiß das is ja mal geil :>


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (5. November 2009)

Euch ist aber auch noch nicht aufgefallen, dass Rassenumwandlung etc. auch 20 Euro und mehr kostet, rein kosmetischer Wirkung ist und NUR ingame etwas ist, genauso wie ein pet, das man nichtmal als Item ansehen kann, da es eingelesen wird und danach nur ein kleines Wesen ohne Wirkung ist.
ich glaub aber ich kauf mir den kleinen lich   ich mag lichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (5. November 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Euch ist aber auch noch nicht aufgefallen, dass Rassenumwandlung etc. auch 20 Euro und mehr kostet, rein kosmetischer Wirkung ist und NUR ingame etwas ist, genauso wie ein pet, das man nichtmal als Item ansehen kann, da es eingelesen wird und danach nur ein kleines Wesen ohne Wirkung ist.
> ich glaub aber ich kauf mir den kleinen lich ich mag lichs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Denen ist ja nichtmal aufgefallen, dass das TCG eigentlich was ähnliches ist. Denen ist nicht aufgefallen, dass Blizzard das u.A. auch zur Vorbeugung gegen Ebay-Handel usw. macht. Die haben nur gelesen, dass es Pets zu KAUFEN gibt und somit wäre die Saat des Weltuntergangs schon gesät.


----------



## Kev_S (5. November 2009)

Ich will klein Kel oder den Panda auch haben^^" Ich denke mal das macht blizzard schon richtig ... Wenn klein Kel zu leicht zu kriegen wäre, würde jeder nur noch mit dem dinger rumlaufen ... wäre doch langweilig xD Genau das gleiche haben sie doch teilweise mit Reittieren gemacht (damals bei der allianz das weiße Pferd) das gabs auch ne Weile, dann hats jeder geritten, dann haben sie es rausgenommen weil nur noch jeder auf nem weißen Pferd rumgeritten ist und so xD klein Kel ist etwas besonderes :3


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Kev_S schrieb:


> Ich will klein Kel oder den Panda auch haben^^" Ich denke mal das macht blizzard schon richtig ... Wenn klein Kel zu leicht zu kriegen wäre, würde jeder nur noch mit dem dinger rumlaufen ... wäre doch langweilig xD Genau das gleiche haben sie doch teilweise mit Reittieren gemacht (damals bei der allianz das weiße Pferd) das gabs auch ne Weile, dann hats jeder geritten, dann haben sie es rausgenommen weil nur noch jeder auf nem weißen Pferd rumgeritten ist und so xD klein Kel ist etwas besonderes :3



Genau so wie jetzt mein geliebter Amani Bär. Der wurde auch rausgenommen, weil er sonst mit 80 viel zu einfach zu bekommen wäre, und jeder damit rumrennen würde. So bin ich einer der wenigen die den bei uns habt, jedenfalls die die man damit sieht. Ist schon was spezielles, weil man oft von Anfängern gefragt wird woher man das Mount hat, genau so wie der Titel "Champion der Naaru" den kann man auch nimma kriegen, daher auch einzigartig. Komisch das ich beides habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und genau so ist das mit den zwei Pets. Wer was einzigartiges haben will, der zahlts, und wer nicht der lässt es halt bleiben.


----------



## Carina (5. November 2009)

Auch wenn hier natürlich erwartungsgemäß geflamed wird ohne Ende, für und dagegen....es ist ein Bannbruch. Bisher gab es keinen Itemshop in WoW und das war gut so. WoW stand über dem ganzen FreeMMO Mist der auf dem Markt ist und bei dem man locker für eine Hausausstattung 50-100 Euro hinlegen konnte. Und das Argument TCG zählt nicht, da zahlt man nämlich für ein Kartenspiel und bekommt nebenher noch ein paar Goodies. Auch die Pets auf den Hausmessen fand ich ok, da man da damit letztendlich ein Andenken bekam. Das Pet von der gekauften Liveübertragung war da schon grenzwertiger. 

Jetzt mögen einige sagen, Pets interessieren mich nicht, es gibt aber eine Menge, die haben daran viel Spaß. Ich hab auch viel Zeit damit verbracht seltene Pets zu sammeln und hab mich jedesmal riesig gefreut wenn eins droppte. Im Gegensatz zu irgendeiner Rüstung ist das Pet nämlich noch 3 Monate später da und nicht outdated.

Die Spende an Make a Wish ist doch eh nur bis 31.12.2009 begrenzt und mit Sicherheit nur vorgeschoben. Blizzard will die Spieler melken bis ins geht nicht mehr und das hinterläßt bei mir als Spieler einfach ein mieses Gefühl. Das ist so, als ob man einen Qualitätskinofilm im Fernsehen guckt oder eine Dauerwerbesendung, die mir nur Müll verkaufen will und mich mit billigen Tricks versucht daran zu hindern umzuschalten.

Warten wir es mal ab was im shop noch kommt. Ich möchte wetten, wenn der erste Staub sich gelegt hat, kommen die nächsten Gegenstände und die sind dann nicht mehr ganz so unwichtig. Im Übrigen gab es durchaus Äußerungen von Blizz verantwortlichen, die sagten, dass sie durchaus über einen Itemshop diskutiert hätten. Die werden den nur mit Sicherheit dann neben der monatlichen Gebühr einführen, weil doppelt kassieren ist ja viel besser.


----------



## Seryma (5. November 2009)

Das war der erste Schritt zum Ende...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sehs schon kommen:

"_Und wenn Sie JETZT ein Tier 10 Set für nur 399,99 € kaufen, erhalten Sie Frostmourne gratis dazu! Und das ist noch nicht alles, denn obendrauf gibt es noch 1 Tankset der Marke "Ultratank" und den Zauber "Instant-Kill" für alles Charaktere! Bestellen Sie noch heute....!_"

Oh lieber Herr Blizzard, mach nicht alles kaputt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Das war der erste Schritt zum Ende...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kev_S (5. November 2009)

Carina schrieb:


> Auch wenn hier natürlich erwartungsgemäß geflamed wird ohne Ende, für und dagegen....es ist ein Bannbruch. Bisher gab es keinen Itemshop in WoW und das war gut so. WoW stand über dem ganzen FreeMMO Mist der auf dem Markt ist und bei dem man locker für eine Hausausstattung 50-100 Euro hinlegen konnte. Und das Argument TCG zählt nicht, da zahlt man nämlich für ein Kartenspiel und bekommt nebenher noch ein paar Goodies. Auch die Pets auf den Hausmessen fand ich ok, da man da damit letztendlich ein Andenken bekam. Das Pet von der gekauften Liveübertragung war da schon grenzwertiger.
> 
> Jetzt mögen einige sagen, Pets interessieren mich nicht, es gibt aber eine Menge, die haben daran viel Spaß. Ich hab auch viel Zeit damit verbracht seltene Pets zu sammeln und hab mich jedesmal riesig gefreut wenn eins droppte. Im Gegensatz zu irgendeiner Rüstung ist das Pet nämlich noch 3 Monate später da und nicht outdated.
> 
> ...




Es gibt leute, die kaufen sich nen Kerzenständer oder ein Bild für die Wand, ich hol mir bei Blizzard ein ingame Haustier... Klar werden wir gemolken, aber auch nur wenn wir "unsere Zitzen hinhalten" ^^" Es zwingt uns ja keiner was zu kaufen :3


----------



## Seryma (5. November 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So hätte ich es auch ausdrücken können...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kev_S (5. November 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Das war der erste Schritt zum Ende...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naaahhh^^ ich glaube nich das es so kommen wird :3 blizzard weis schon was es tut^^" naja hoff ich doch *gg* 

Und selbst wenn, du könntest dir vollequipte Chars doch so schon bei ebay und co kaufen xD nur das sich dann der Verkäufer ändert und es legal wäre *gg*

Aber ich bin überzeugt, so weit wirds nicht kommen^^


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Kev_S schrieb:


> Naaahhh^^ ich glaube nich das es so kommen wird :3 blizzard weis schon was es tut^^" naja hoff ich doch *gg*
> 
> Und selbst wenn, du könntest dir vollequipte Chars doch so schon bei ebay und co kaufen xD nur das sich dann der Verkäufer ändert und es legal wäre *gg*
> 
> Aber ich bin überzeugt, so weit wirds nicht kommen^^



Glaub auch nicht. Es könnte so kommen wenn Blizz sieht, dass der Produktlebenszyklus von WoW schon fast am Ende ist, und sie noch den letzten Rest rauspumpen wollen, bevor das neue MMO kommt. Aber das wird wenn dann erst in ein paar Jahren sein.


----------



## Jerkia (5. November 2009)

weiß wer ob die pats accgebunden sind wie der pinguin oder der eisbär?


----------



## Seryma (5. November 2009)

Soll ich meinen Text mit Ironie markieren?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber leider hat Blizzard in letzter Zeit soviel ruiniert, da trau ich denen langsam alles zu...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kev_S (5. November 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Glaub auch nicht. Es könnte so kommen wenn Blizz sieht, dass der Produktlebenszyklus von WoW schon fast am Ende ist, und sie noch den letzten Rest rauspumpen wollen, bevor das neue MMO kommt. Aber das wird wenn dann erst in ein paar Jahren sein.


Ich hoffe das es sich nicht um Jahre sondern Jahrzehnte handelt : / wäre ein doofes Gefühl soviel Geld in etwas zu stecken von dem man das Ende absehen kann^^""


----------



## Lari (5. November 2009)

Und wenn es T-Sets gegen Bares gibt, was zum Teufel stört mich das? Werd ich es kaufen? Nein.
Randomgruppen in Raids sind jetzt schon jenseits von gut und böse, so haben sie wenigstens besseres Equip und die Erfolgschance ist höher. Und seht es mal so: Sobald spielrelevante Items gegen Bares im Shop sind muss Blizzard auch den Folgeschritt, also die Abschaffung der monatlichen Kosten angehen.
Und da Blizzard nicht doof ist (Never change a running system) werden sie einen Teufel tun und die Abogebühren abschaffen, und den Itemshop das sein lassen, was es ist: Ein Shop für Goodies und Spielereien.


----------



## Roperi69 (5. November 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe, geplagte Comunity,

wenn ich so was lese, dann stell ich mir wirklich die Frage, was in den Köpfen der Leute vorgeht. 
Wo ist der Zusammenhang zwischen dem Angebot von Blizz kostenpflichtige Mehrwertdienste anzubieten, und der Kündigung des Abos?

Was stört es euch, wenn dem Spieler die Möglichkeit eröffnet wird, gegen Bezahlung das Aussehen, die Klasse, die Fraktion zu ändern, und sich aktuell Haustiere zu kaufen? 

Dies stellt einen Mehrwertdienst für eine begrenzte User Gruppe da, und den lässt sich jedes andere Unternehmen bezahlen, warum nicht Blizz?

Ich bin ein Kind der 80er, und zu meiner Jugend konnte man bei Aldi/Lidl nur Lebensmittel kaufen. Irgendwann wurde ein Fernseher in die Läden gestellt, der Test hat funktioniert. Inzwischen hecheln alle auf die neuen Aldi Prospekte, was kann ich Montag und Donnerstag ergattern? Warum machen die das? Um den Umsatz zu steigern. 

Ist es nicht genau so ein Skandal, dass man in Tankstellen neben Benzin/Diesel/Motoröl auch Lebensmittel, Tiernahrung, Hygieneartikel und Zeitschriften kaufen kann? Warum machen die das? Um den Umsatz zu steigern. 

Was versuchen Telekommunikations- Unternehmen nicht alles, um Dir das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen? Internet auf dem Handy, Flatrate für dies, für das, für alles. Fernsehen (Oft Pay TV) mit über die Telefonleitung. 

Geh mal in eine Post Filiale, da findest Du inzwischen Schreibwaren, Kurzwaren, eine Bank, kannst Deinen Stromversorger wechseln. 

So funktioniert das in der Wirtschaft nun mal. Jedes Unternehmen versucht sein bestes, den Umsatz in die Höhe zu treiben. All diese Angebote haben aber eins gemeinsam. Ich muss sie nicht wahrnehmen. Wenn ich meine Zahnpasta nicht in der Tankstelle kaufen will, dann lasse ich das. Basta. Wenn ich für ein Schulheft für meine Kinder lieber in ein Schreibwarengeschäft fahre, statt es in der Postfiliale zu kaufen, dann tue ich das. 

Ich denke, man kann ein Unternehmen nicht dafür verurteilen, das es Geld verdienen will, und dies über diesen Weg tut. 

Ein Beispiel Pro Blizz: Nenn mir einen einzigen Artikel, der sich in den letzten 4,5 Jahren nicht verteuert hat. Ich zahle von Anfang an meine 13 Euro im Monat, und ich denke, das ist einzigartig. 

Ganz kleiner Hinweis noch an den TE: Du hättest Dich von den anderen mimimimi – Heulthreads abheben können, wenn Du zumindest versucht hättest zu erklären WAS Dich daran stört, das es einen Item Shop geben wird…….

So long


----------



## Kev_S (5. November 2009)

Jerkia schrieb:


> weiß wer ob die pats accgebunden sind wie der pinguin oder der eisbär?


lesen bildet^^"
Zitat:

Frage: Welche Charaktere erhalten ein Tier, das ich im Haustier-Shop erworben habe?
Antwort: Einmal auf eurem World of Warcraft-Account eingelöst, erhalten alle des Accounts das Haustier  über ihren Briefkasten (inklusive zukünftig erstellter Charaktere). Möchtet Ihr ein Haustier für mehrere mit einem Battle.net-Account verbundene World of Warcraft-Accounts erwerben, müsst ihr das Tier für jeden einzelnen World of Warcraft-Account separat erwerben.


----------



## Tessa1 (5. November 2009)

Carina schrieb:


> Blizzard will die Spieler melken bis ins geht nicht mehr und das hinterläßt bei mir als Spieler einfach ein mieses Gefühl.



Blizzard kassiert nur das was die Spieler ihnen auch zahlen... es wird keiner gezwungen Wow zu spielen und/oder in einem Itemshop was zu kaufen.
Natürlich will eine Firma (wie Blizzard, denn meines Wissens nach handelt es sich bei denen um keine Wohltätigkeitsorganisation) Geld verdienen oder was glaubt ihr von was die leben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (5. November 2009)

Ich sehe es auch nicht so dramatisch.
Man bezahlt halt für eine Dienstleistung.

Den Wolpertinger konnte man auch nur erhalten, wenn man für den Monat, in dem das Braufest war, seine Account-Gebühren bezahlt hat. 

Leistung und Gegenleistung. Wem das Verhältis nicht passt, der muss nicht darauf eingehen.
---

Zum Thema T-Sets im Itemshop:
Kann ich doch jetzt auch machen. Ich kaufe beim Goldhändler meines Vertrauens 20k Gold und lass mich dafür von einer Top-Gilde durch PdoK ziehen.


----------



## todesstern (5. November 2009)

jaja blizz ist geld geil und alles was sich verkaufen lässt wird verkauft ....


In meine kugel schau .. In 1 bis 2 jahre kannst dir in dem Shop vorgefertigte chars kaufen e.c.t

UND der Vorwand das das für ne wohltätige stifting ist ist nur arm


----------



## Gnarak (5. November 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> man kann sich nur pets holn.... reggt euch ab,




hmmm....es ist der Anfang! Wenn das erst mal läuft kommt ganz sicher eine Welle anderer Dinge daher. Mounts, Tränke mit 1 Sunde +50% EP etc. Wir können gespannt sein.


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Gnarak schrieb:


> hmmm....es ist der Anfang! Wenn das erst mal läuft kommt ganz sicher eine Welle anderer Dinge daher. Mounts, Tränke mit 1 Sunde +50% EP etc. Wir können gespannt sein.



Und die von dir erwähnten Dinge beeinflussen in keinster Weise das Spielgeschehen, oder fallen die Bosse leichter um, wenn du nen Trank mit +50EP hast. Nein.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

eine wichtige Durchsage an alle wow abonennten:

"Wenn Ihnen der Petshop nicht passt bitte löschen sie alle ihre Chars und stellen die das Abo sofort ein! Heulsusen können wir nicht gebrauchen"


----------



## Waldmond (5. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> ich für meine Teil überlege jetzt wirklich mit WoW aufzuhören ich war schon gegen Fraktionswechsel aber ein Itemshop ne sowas lasse ich nicht auf mich dulden



Wie heiße es so schön: Ich bin Mr.T und ich habe meinen ACC gekündigt UND wann kündigst du?!

Letztendlich drohen alle IMMER UND IMMER WIEDER das sie WoW verlassen werden. Aber letztendlich bleiben dann doch alle dabei. Ich denke das nimmt keiner mehr so richtig ernst. 
Und wenn dann mal wirklich einer geht? Egal, für den einen der geht kommen 5 neue dazu, die sich dann auch noch so richtig freuen das sie ihr Equip im Item-Shop kaufen können... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Fazit: Die Release-Zeit von WoW ist vorbei und wird nicht mehr kommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dread01 (5. November 2009)

Ich kann nur beipflichten - kündigt eure Accounts ! 
Das Spiel wird immer verkommner da tatsächlich Firmen damit Geld machen wollen !
Stell sich das mal einer vor wenn das in der wirklichen Welt ... stop mal ... das ist ja auch so ?!

OMG !!!
WOW ist doch tatsächlich Geld und somit gewinnorientiert ?
Wo soll das nur hinführen ?!

Ich bleib dabei - und der weinende Rest: bitte, bitte kündigt und verschont uns mir euren Posts !


----------



## Alion (5. November 2009)

In diesem Thred hier sieht man mal wieder sehr schön warum man mit WoW aufhören sollte. Es ist die Community.
Mimimi Kündigt eure Accounts, Blizzard zieht und das Geld aus der Tasche mimimi, du musst den Shop ja nicht verwenden.
Mimimi Bilzzard verkauft bald ganze T sets im Shop mimimimi. Das ist absoluter Bullshit. So etwas hat niemand gesagt.

Solange sie nur Items im Shop verkaufen die einem Spieltechnisch nichts bringen ist mir das so was von egal.
Klar der Shop ist mal wieder so ne Aktion um den Spielern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. 10 Euro für so ein Pet ist definitiv zu viel aber es kann euch egal sein.
Wer sein Geld so ausgeben will, bitteschön. Ich werde es nicht.


----------



## Mike158 (5. November 2009)

es ist ja keiner verpflichtet sich das pet zuholen, finde den itemshop nicht gerade schlimm..

lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painbull (5. November 2009)

Hallo,
An alle Träumer, die bisher glaubten, Blizz sei einzig dazu da um euch jeden Wunsch zu erfüllen ..........sry, es ist Wahr, die wollen wirklich richtiges Geld Verdienen ..oh Gott!  Und alle, die sich beschweren, das es jetzt wieder mehr Geld kostet, genauso Imba zu sein wie Karl Nappf mit all seinen extra Pets und Mounts und Items....... kriecht aus eurem Loch, sucht euch RL Freunde und geht mal nem richtigen Hobby nach, dann reden wir weiter über Kosten !  Ich bin auch leidenschaftlicher WOW Zocker, aber ich hab mein Hirn im Gegensatz zu anderen net gegen ne Gamecard eingetauscht  Irgendwie finde ich die Idee mit Wow AB 18 Immer besser KA woran liegt............


Mahlzeit


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

@Alion 10 euro fürn pet sind zu viel?
Das Pet hast du ewig aber irgend n Longdrink in nem Club für 7 euro ist normal oder wie?
tz


----------



## Painbull (5. November 2009)

Hallo,
An alle Träumer, die bisher glaubten, Blizz sei einzig dazu da um euch jeden Wunsch zu erfüllen ..........sry, es ist Wahr, die wollen wirklich richtiges Geld Verdienen ..oh Gott!  Und alle, die sich beschweren, das es jetzt wieder mehr Geld kostet, genauso Imba zu sein wie Karl Nappf mit all seinen extra Pets und Mounts und Items....... kriecht aus eurem Loch, sucht euch RL Freunde und geht mal nem richtigen Hobby nach, dann reden wir weiter über Kosten !  Ich bin auch leidenschaftlicher WOW Zocker, aber ich hab mein Hirn im Gegensatz zu anderen net gegen ne Gamecard eingetauscht  Irgendwie finde ich die Idee mit Wow AB 18 Immer besser KA woran liegt............


Mahlzeit


----------



## Elenor (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> @Alion 10 euro fürn pet sind zu viel?
> Das Pet hast du ewig aber irgend n Longdrink in nem Club für 7 euro ist normal oder wie?
> tz




Mal abgesehen davon das das Pet nach dem Kauf immer noch im virtuellem Besitz von steht.


----------



## Whitepeach (5. November 2009)

Also ich habe mir mal erspart, wirklich JEDE der 15 Seiten zu lesen...

Fakt 1: Niemand wird dazu gezwungen sich ein Schoßhündchen aus dem Itemshop zu kaufen gegen echtes Geld *woah*

Fakt 2: Die Codes dafür kann man verschenken, folglich ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis man im /2 horrende Summen 
           für so einen Code verlangt, denn schließlich ist ja *nur* Blizzard gold- ääähh.. geldgeil *wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten*

Fakt 3: Wer rum-mimimit, dass er/sie das alles nicht gratis in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommt, <Ironie on>weil Geschenke gehören ja rein
           rechtlich gesehen zu den prallen 13 Euronen, die wir brav jeden Monat hinblättern</Ironie off>, ist nichts als ein elender Schmock!


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir mal erspart, wirklich JEDE der 15 Seiten zu lesen...
> 
> Fakt 1: Niemand wird dazu gezwungen sich ein Schoßhündchen aus dem Itemshop zu kaufen gegen echtes Geld *woah*
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn das nicht die letzten Hater abschreckt, dann weis ich auch nimma. Das PWNT nicht auf deinen Commi bezogen sondern auf die Leute die flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durbem (5. November 2009)

Hab mal jetzt alle Beiträge gelesen.

So, stellen wir uns mal vor T-Sets gäbe es zu kaufen... Was würde das bringen? 
Der Cha hätte sofort bestes EQ... Raidcontent wird zu schnel langweilig... dann kommen ein paar mimimi flames und derjenige wird dann auch wieder aufhören.

Wenn Leute sich wirklich Vorteile im Spiel kaufen wollen, dann bringt das ganze Spiel doch nichts mehr. Ich meine... Wenn du sofort bestes EQ hast, wofür spielst du dann noch?


Bisher sind es nur 2 Pets. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Wenn es sich weiter entwickelt... sollen sie es tun, aber dann versteh ich nicht, warum in den Lizenzbedingungen steht, dass Goldselling-aktionen verboten sind.

Erstmal chillen... ist nur ein Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Elenor schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das das Pet nach dem Kauf immer noch im virtuellem Besitz von steht.


wogegen ja so ein drink schon nach max. 5 stunden restlos verflogen ist.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (5. November 2009)

Man man diese Ganzen Unwissenden dummen Komentaren von Kindern hier lassen ein die Galle Hochkommen wie Items für Geld,Melken etc Blabla ihr sollten euch in grund und Boden Schämen.Blizzard bekommt 5 Euro und die Stiftung bekommt 5 Euro wo ist das Problem??.Ah euer Problem ist wohl neid oder?? 
Blizz hat mal gutes getan mit dem Spenden aber ihr findet ja eh alles was Blizz macht Scheisse,aber spielt schon Brav weiter Wow.


BLIZZ hat eine Aktion wo die Hälfte Kranken Kindern zugute kommt die sich bevor sie das zeitliche Segnen oder eine Schweren Krankheitsverlauf haben einen Wusch erfüllen können.Aber Soweit können hier manche Leute garn net denken.
Ich finde es Klasse und habe mir auch ein Pet gekauft und habe somit 5 Euro gespendet


----------



## Meili (5. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es gibt leute für die WoW wirklich ein MMORPG ist, da gehört auch der punkt RPG dazu, und ein großteil dieser leute interessieren sich eben auch für das sammeln von diesen tieren, und es ist einfach unverschämt leuten 13 euro aus der tasche zu ziehen und dann noch 20 nur damit sie 2 pets haben, ich könnt mir gut vorstellen das blizzard so dreist ist und auch noch für irgendwelche erfolge diese pets notwendig macht...




sie sind ja auch notwendig wies in der news steht für 2 Erfolge..

Frage: Zählen diese Haustiere auch für haustierbezogene Erfolge?
Antwort: Die im Haustier-Shop erworbenen Tiere zählen zur Gesamtzahl an Haustieren eines Charakters dazu. Dies wirkt sich beispielsweise auf die Erfolge "Haustiere" oder "Kleinwildjäger" aus.


----------



## La Saint (5. November 2009)

Was mich wirklich erstaunt, ist die Unfähigkeit der Leute mehr Tage in die Zukunft zu schauen als sie Jahre alt sind. Und da offensichtlich die meisten WoW-Spieler 12 Jahre alt sind, schauen sie auch nur maximal 2 Wochen in die Zukunft.

90% der Posts sagen hier, was stellt ihr euch so an, das sind doch nur Pets und vollkommen spielunrelevant. Richtig. Aber das ist JETZT so. Wird das aber auch noch in einem halben Jahr so sein? Die Leute bei Blizzard sind Vollprofis. Die wissen, das sie classic Asia-Item-Shops nicht von heute auf morgen einführen können. Wie so immer bei solchen Dingen wird die Salamitaktik verwendet. Die Item-Shops kommen Scheibchen für Scheibchen. Heute sind es Pets, morgen vielleicht Bufffood (ist ja nicht sooo spielentscheidend, außerdem kann man es immer noch selber machen, aber für die ganz Eiligen mit zuviel Euros wird halt ein Sonderservice geboten), und zum Schluß wird nur noch der im Endgame was reißen, der pro Monat 50 Euro im Item-Shop läßt für die notwendigen Epixxx.

Ja, ja. Ich weiß. Reine schwachsinnige Phantasievorstellung von mir. Aber vielleicht kann sich noch jemand daran erinnern, wie Blizzard die von allen abgelehnt deutsche Lokalisierung durchgezogen hat. Man fing ganz harmlos in den Außenbereichen an. Winterspring wurde zu Winterquell umbenannt, Southshore zu Süderstade und in BRD bekamen ein paar NPCs deutsche Namen. Der Sturm der Entrüstung in den offiziellen Foren blieb daher beherrschbar (durch die üblichen Methoden), denn es waren ja nicht so wichtige Bereiche. Und mit jedem weiteren Patch kamen ein paar neue Namen dazu. Näherte man sich immer mehr dem Zentrum. Aber nie zu viel auf einmal und immer knapp unterhalb der Schmerzgrenze. Anderthalb Jahre lang wurde nur Happen für Happen eingedeutscht.

Als dann die Ankündigung kam, mit dem Addon werden auch die Hauptstädte fallen, da endlich gingen ca. 25.000 deutsche Spieler (per Online-Petition) auf die Straße. Aber da war es natürlich schon zu spät. Jeder mußte und wollte das Addon haben. Und ein Preis dafür war halt Sturmwind, Unterstadt und Eisenschmiede. Bei der Mafia würde man sagen, Blizzard hat ein Angebot gemacht, das man nicht ablehnen konnte. Und wie war gerade noch mal der Begriff für diese Vorgehensweise? Ach ja, Salamitaktik.

Wenn Blizzard seine Strategien beibehält, und warum etwas ändern was sich bewährt hat, dann dürften wir mit Cataclysm den full-fledged Item-Shop bekommen. Und dann wird nicht mehr Geschicklichkeit und Ausdauer darüber entscheiden, wer im Endgame an vorderster Front mitmischt, sondern das Einkommen der Eltern.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Super PePe (5. November 2009)

Ich mein es gibt Leute die farmten 120.000 Fische für eine Schildkröte, töteten aberduzende Mücken in den Marschen und das jeden Tage 6 Monate in folge für ein Würmchen. Wieder Andere rannte sooft den Berg von Hyjal hinauf das sie sich eigentlich Sisyphus nennen könnten, für Item XYZ. Jedem seine Passion. Es wird ja nur dann skurril und lustig wenn einer zwei Stunden ohne AFK zugehen auf seinem Glastiger sitzt ohne sich eine Scherbe in der Arsch zu rammen und das mitten in der Rushhour in Dalaran. 
Es gibt für mich nichts amüsanteres als ein so geltungsbedürftigen Menschen zu sehen. Und wenn er dazu noch Moby das goldene Kalb als Pet hat und in seiner goldschimmernden eShop t14.88 Rüstung versucht Leute zu blenden, lasst ihn doch.
Ob nun Briefmarken, Baseballkarten oder WOoW Pets jedem sein Hobby, solang Blizzard nicht mit armen afrikanischen Kindern mit Wasserbauch und Fliege auf dem Gesicht dafür wirbt, wie einige 'Hilfsorganisationen' zu Festtagen.


----------



## Regine55 (5. November 2009)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> BLIZZ hat eine Aktion wo die Hälfte Kranken Kindern zugute kommt die sich bevor sie das zeitliche Segnen oder eine Schweren Krankheitsverlauf haben einen Wusch erfüllen können.Aber Soweit können hier manche Leute garn net denken.
> Ich finde es Klasse und habe mir auch ein Pet gekauft und habe somit 5 Euro gespendet



Das Problem an Spenden ist, dass ca. 60% des Geldes für Verwaltungsgebühren drauf gehen...

zum Thema Itemshop...mein Gott es sind nur Pets! Solange man keinen Ingame Vorteil dadurch hat ist es doch wohl Jacke wie Hose...


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Man man diese Ganzen Unwissenden dummen Komentaren von Kindern hier lassen ein die Galle Hochkommen wie Items für Geld,Melken etc Blabla ihr sollten euch in grund und Boden Schämen.Blizzard bekommt 5 Euro und die Stiftung bekommt 5 Euro wo ist das Problem??.Ah euer Problem ist wohl neid oder??
> Blizz hat mal gutes getan mit dem Spenden aber ihr findet ja eh alles was Blizz macht Scheisse,aber spielt schon Brav weiter Wow.
> 
> 
> ...


ähäm also ich glaube das diese spendenatkion das ganze einfach marketingtechnischer besser rüberbrinegn soll ich meine das läuft grad mal bis zum 31.12 und dann kriegt die ganze kohle blizz also das ist augenwischerei^^


----------



## Piink Priincess (5. November 2009)

hört auf zu whinen, es ist zu 50% für nen guten zweck!!

müsst es ja nicht kaufen.


----------



## BasiGorgo (5. November 2009)

der itemshop ist nichts als geldmacherei ->feststellung
blizzard ist eine firma deren ziel geldmacherei ist wie in jeder firma -> sonst geht sie pleite
fakt ist auch dass niemand gezwungen wird die pets zu kaufen!
aber wo liegt das problem?
so lange es nicht darauf hinausläuft dass man sich nötige sachwen 
wie zB gear etc kaufen muss solls mir latte sein was es im itemshop gibt
so lange es nur gimmicks und firlefanz wie pets mounts oder mehr xp sind die man kaufen kann
ist das gameplay nicht verändert...
sollte es jedoch daraufhinauslaufen dass spielinhalte wie raids etc 
einfacher zugänglich werden oder ähnliches durch zusätzliche investitionen
dann ist es wirklich abzocke von blizzard


----------



## Alion (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> @Alion 10 euro fürn pet sind zu viel?
> Das Pet hast du ewig aber irgend n Longdrink in nem Club für 7 euro ist normal oder wie?
> tz


Nein das ist auch nicht normal. Jetzt weisst du auch warum fast nie in Clubs gehen.


----------



## Lauros (5. November 2009)

So, muss auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben.

Wenn wirklich ein ItemShop kommt in dem es T-Sets gibt, was stöhrt euch dran?
Dass ihr nicht mehr die einzigen seid die es haben?
Dass ein Causal sich das Ding gekauft hat um damit Farmen zu gehen? Weil er nicht die Zeit zum Raiden, aber Geld hat?

Mir macht das nichts, von mir aus können sie jedes Item das es im Spiel gibt auch über den ItemShop verkaufen .....
gibts schon weniger Bots und Chinafarmer ... weniger Hacks etc.

Und ich gebe zu, ich würde vieleicht Ausrüstung kaufen, warum? Weil ichs kann und keinen Bock auf Raids und ewiges farmen habe!
Weil ich gern auch beim Farmen nen Mob mit 3 Schlägen umnuken will.

Warum gönnen die meisten den Causals kein gutes Equip? Richtig, weil ihr ...vergleich in den Städten dann nicht mehr funktioniert!

So Long,
Lauros

PS: Let the Flame begin ...


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Nein das ist auch nicht normal. Jetzt weisst du auch warum fast nie in Clubs gehen.


siehste ein grudn mehr das ich das auch lassen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexarion (5. November 2009)

Meili schrieb:


> sie sind ja auch notwendig wies in der news steht für 2 Erfolge..
> 
> Frage: Zählen diese Haustiere auch für haustierbezogene Erfolge?
> Antwort: Die im Haustier-Shop erworbenen Tiere zählen zur Gesamtzahl an Haustieren eines Charakters dazu. Dies wirkt sich beispielsweise auf die Erfolge "Haustiere" oder "Kleinwildjäger" aus.



Ich glaub da hast du was falsch verstanden. Sie sind nicht notwendig, sie zählen nur für den Meta-Erfolg. Ob du nun 75 Pets in der Welt sammelst, oder kaufst (so viele gibt es gar nicht zu kaufen) ist da ganz egal. Das einzige was in den FAQ gesagt wurde, ist dass sie als "normales" Pet (was sie ja auch sind) dazu zählen.

btw... es gibt genug Pets so zu finden, dass man die 75 Stück zusammenbekommt.


----------



## Meili (5. November 2009)

Nexarion schrieb:


> Ich glaub da hast du was falsch verstanden. Sie sind nicht notwendig, sie zählen nur für den Meta-Erfolg. Ob du nun 75 Pets in der Welt sammelst, oder kaufst (so viele gibt es gar nicht zu kaufen) ist da ganz egal. Das einzige was in den FAQ gesagt wurde, ist dass sie als "normales" Pet (was sie ja auch sind) dazu zählen.
> 
> btw... es gibt genug Pets so zu finden, dass man die 75 Stück zusammenbekommt.




ah so ok, io dan habich das falsch interpretiert, thx


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. November 2009)

also soo Dramatisch finde ich das nicht es ist ja immerhin Account Gebunden.

Und wer Haustiere Sammelt, meine güte wieso nicht?

Zu einem Richtigen Item Shop wo man sich Rüstings Gegenstände kaufen kann wird es (hoffe ich doch mal) nie in diesem und auch in den nächsten 10.000 Jahren kommen.


----------



## Gnomos (5. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich hab mich verlesen weil was ich jetzt grad eben auf MMo Champion gelesen hab kann ich selber kaum glauben
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.mmo-champion.com/
> ...



Lächerlich wie Blizzard versucht den Leuten das Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen


----------



## Orthes (5. November 2009)

## in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft ###

Ihr wolltet Euch auch mal alles leisten ?

So nun ist es soweit, wir (Blizzard) wünschen Euch viel Spaß in unserem neu geschaffenem Gold - Verkaufsshop.

## und evtl. einen Tag später oder früher, Tante Edith ist sich da nicht sicher ###

Ihr habt nicht jedes Mount ?

Ihr wollt nicht ewig ruf farmen ?

Wir (Blizzard) wünschen Euch viel Spaß in unserem neu geschaffenem Ruf - Verkaufsshop. Wir nehmen echte Euro und ihr bekommt Rufmarken zum Schleuderpreis.

/ironie off  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer weiß wie weitergeht ...

Aber eins ist sicher, es werden bestimmt noch viele Dienste angeboten die den einen oder anderen Taler in die Kasse von blizz einspielen werden.


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Gnomos schrieb:


> Lächerlich wie Blizzard versucht den Leuten das Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen



Wenn ich das ließ fällt mir wieder mein Bild des Tages ein. So dämlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (5. November 2009)

Ich weiss nicht warum, aber irgendwie stört mich dieser "Item-Shop" nicht im geringsten... ich könnte selbst damit leben, wenn dort komplette T-Sets verkauft würden.

Wer keine Lust, Zeit oder einfach keinen Möglichkeit hat ingame in einen vernüntigen Raid zu kommen kauft sie sich halt. Wen interessierts? Habt ihr Angst die nehmen euch dann eueren Raidplatz weg? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Orthes schrieb:


> Text


absoluter quatsch ....


----------



## Negev (5. November 2009)

Die frage die sich mir jetzt immer wieder stellt ist... wird es bei den Haustieren bleiben? Und wie kann ich das mit mir noch vereinmaren? 

Klar Blizzard will wie alle anderen Unternehmen auch den maximalen Gewinn raushaunen *aber eins gibt es nicht für Geld: Ruf, Ehre*!

Die Frage ist - wie lange lassen sich die Kunden noch derart Melken?


----------



## Die Tante (5. November 2009)

Oh nein ein "Itemshop" wo Blizz auch noch Pets gegen bares verkauft....

Boah ne bald kaufen wir milch im Supermarkt und müssen nicht mehr zum Bauern.... *lach*


Mein Gott, wer sich daran stört, sollte ne Therapie in Erwägung ziehen oder zur Suchtberatung fahren....


----------



## Super PePe (5. November 2009)

natürlich wird es nicht nur bei den Haustieren bleiben in 2-3 Jahren kannst dir Content wie auch Items für Oironen kaufen. Eine Kuh muss gemolken werden, solang sie im Saft steht. Strenggenommen machen wir das jetzt schon alle, indem wir Addons kaufen ...


----------



## Die Tante (5. November 2009)

Negev schrieb:


> Die Frage ist - wie lange lassen sich die Kunden noch derart Melken?



Gegenfrage, warum eröffnet Blizzard einen solchen Shop?

Richtig, der Kunde verlangt danach. Zugegeben nicht jeder Kunde, aber doch ausreichend genug! Also wird noch lange gemolken werden....


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. November 2009)

Negev schrieb:


> Die Frage ist - wie lange lassen sich die Kunden noch derart Melken?



ähm.... ja.

solange sie es wollen


----------



## Crodar (5. November 2009)

Mimi!
Kauft doch einfach nicht, wenn ihr nicht wollt.
Auch wenn es iwann mal richtige Items für Geld gibt, dann seht es als Herausforderung und versucht es ohne.
Warum muss bei jeder kleinen Änderung erstmal der Teufel an Wand gemalt werden? Und vor allem dann immer die Aussagen: "Jetzt kündige ich meinen Account, bla bla" oder "Deshalb spiel ich kein Wow mehr"...


----------



## Negev (5. November 2009)

Die schrieb:


> Oh nein ein "Itemshop" wo Blizz auch noch Pets gegen bares verkauft....
> 
> Boah ne bald kaufen wir mich im Supermarkt und müssen nicht mehr zum Bauern.... *lach*
> 
> ...



Es geht den meisten Leuten sicher nicht um die Pets (wobei die Frage durchaus gerechtvertigt ist warum denen 13 € im Monat net reichen!).

Das ist der ersten schreitt zum Itemshop und damit T-Sets für Barens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... traurich


----------



## Elenor (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wogegen ja so ein drink schon nach max. 5 stunden restlos verflogen ist.



Dein Vergleich ist Sinnfrei....Stell den Vergleich mal mit nem teuren Kugelschreiber, dann fällt dir was auf.


----------



## Die Tante (5. November 2009)

Ist doch ne ganz einfache Sache, nutze den Shop oder lass es bleiben.... Klar nu könnte man wieder jammern, aber dann häng ich hinten dran und komme nie in die neuen Raidinstanzen... Ist doch alles noch garnicht raus was da wirklich kommen wird. Anstatt sinnfrei zu heulen oder gar mit Acckündigung zu drohen, abwarten und Tee trinken.. Aber scheinbar ist es einfacher für gequälte Seelen zu heulen und nen Teufel zu malen, als einfach mal abzuwarten was wirklich kommen wird.....


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Elenor schrieb:


> Dein Vergleich ist Sinnfrei....Stell den Vergleich mal mit nem teuren Kugelschreiber, dann fällt dir was auf.


der ganze thread ist sinnfrei


----------



## howu (5. November 2009)

1. Charakteranpassung bis hin zum PETshop sind absolut freiwillig und rein kosmetischer Natur => take it or leave it.
Kennt ihr Dienstleister (und das ist Blizz, da sie ihre Dienste zum Spielen zur Verfügung stellen), die für Extraleistungen keine Gebühr verlangen? Erwartet ihr beim Tanken, daß euer Auto auch gleich noch blitzeblank geputzt wird? Ihr habt schließlich schon für´s Benzin bezahlt!

2. kommt der itemshop (analog zu Spielen wie RoM)?
Mal sehen: auf der einen Seite habe ich monatliche, kalkulierbare Einnahmen. Auf der anderen Seite sporadische, schwankende Einnahmen, die auch noch nachlassen, wenn eine große Anzahl von Spielern voll ausgerüstet ist? Wohl eher nicht.
Man darf die Maschinerie hinter dem Spiel nicht vergessen. Können da Spiele wie RoM mithalten? Um so eine große Spielergemeinschaft wie in WoW betreuen zu können, benötigt man Unmengen an Personal, das auch bezahlt werden will!

3. 50% des Pandaverkaufs gehen bis Ende des Jahres an eine Stiftung. Klar ist das auch Marketing. Wäre es unbefristet besser? Klar. Wäre es besser, wenn es erst gar nicht gemacht würde? Hmm... muß man darüber überhaupt nachdenken?

Ganz allgemein fällt mir zu den ganzen Abermillionen "Heulthreads" nur eins ein: WoW ist ein Spiel. Du kannst es so spielen, wie DU dir das vorstellst. Wenn es dir nicht gefällt: Abo kündigen>Systemsteuerung>Programme deinstallieren (aber das geht ja nicht, der böse Schneesturmteufel sitzt auf deiner Schulter und hat Kontrolle über Dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Misuma (5. November 2009)

Man kann auch aus nem mückenschiss ein weltuntergangsszenario formen!!...

HALLLLLOOOO!!!  es geht um pets....   pets = Wayne!

Es sind nur kleine  lächerliche pets die eh nur in-game sind damit auch frauen wow langzeitmotiviert sind!

also stay tuned...  andre sachen wie mounts oder gar items wird blizzard nie so durch nen shop verkaufen das wäre der totale supergau.


----------



## pie (5. November 2009)

WAs ist euer Problem keiner zwingt euch da einzukaufen und auf pets kan ich gut scheißen wen wer meint die zu kaufen bitte viel spass dabei aber deswegen hier rum zu heulen ist echt unter aller sau.


----------



## Negev (5. November 2009)

Die schrieb:


> Ist doch ne ganz einfache Sache, nutze den Shop oder lass es bleiben.... Klar nu könnte man wieder jammern, aber dann häng ich hinten dran und komme nie in die neuen Raidinstanzen... Ist doch alles noch garnicht raus was da wirklich kommen wird. Anstatt sinnfrei zu heulen oder gar mit Acckündigung zu drohen, abwarten und Tee trinken.. Aber scheinbar ist es einfacher für gequälte Seelen zu heulen und nen Teufel zu malen, als einfach mal abzuwarten was wirklich kommen wird.....



Für mich geht deswegen keine welt unter... sei sicher! Aber wer die aktivitäten von Aktivision BLizzard im letzten Jahr verfolgt hat wird wissen das es beim Pet-Shop nicht beibt!

Also stellt sich mir die frage ob ich dieses Unternehem tatsächlich noch unterstützen will!


----------



## Refi (5. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eben sind ja nur Pets... also für solche die sie gern haben und sammeln was nettes. Solang es dabei bleibt ok, aber der Preis ist auch nicht ohne. Als wenn dieser Milliarden Dollar Konzern das so nötig hätte. Naja wie gesagt wers braucht....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (5. November 2009)

Gnomos schrieb:


> Lächerlich wie Blizzard versucht den Leuten das Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen



Es gibt nun mal Leute, die ihr Geld für so was ausgeben wollen. Die zahlen auch ein mehrfaches, um bei eBay an die TCG Karten mit den Codes zu kommen.

Ich sehe weder einen Grund, warum Blizzard das Geld nicht nehmen sollte, noch glaube ich, dass das eine tragende Säule der Firmenumsätze werden soll.


----------



## Crodar (5. November 2009)

TS Set für Bares wäre doch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich nicht mehr Zeit mit Markenfarmen verschwenden.


----------



## Kev_S (5. November 2009)

Die einzige Sorge die ich mir bei dem kleinen Kel mache ist, das leute ihn in Naxramas raus lassen und der kleine wicht auf einmal die Katze killt >.<" 
Immerhin steht da ja das er kleinere Kreaturen fertig machen kann oder? XD


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Kev_S schrieb:


> Die einzige Sorge die ich mir bei dem kleinen Kel mache ist, das leute ihn in Naxramas raus lassen und der kleine wicht auf einmal die Katze killt >.<"
> Immerhin steht da ja das er kleinere Kreaturen fertig machen kann oder? XD



Egal, das mit der Katze is eh nur ein Mythos, stimmt sowieso nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (5. November 2009)

Tja, Blizzard  hat nunmal leider eine Art Monopolstellung am MMORPG Markt auch wenn es keiner wahrhaben will.
Es gibt einfach keine auch nur halbwegs vergleichbaren MMORPG zu denen man wechseln könnte.

Man regt sich auf, testet ein paar neue Games und bleibt bei Wow, damit rechnet Blizzard eben.
Wow fehlt Konkurrenz, Konkurrenz die nicht Welten an Spielerzahlen dahinterlegt.

Auch wenn das Wort mittlerweile verbraucht ist:
Ein Wow Killer und sei es nur ein Spiel was mittelfristig nen sicheren Platz 2 macht, würde auch Wow gut tun.


----------



## Die Tante (5. November 2009)

Negev schrieb:


> Also stellt sich mir die frage ob ich dieses Unternehem tatsächlich noch unterstützen will!



Wenn du es so beantwortest, sieht es zumindest nach einder durchdachten Antwort aus, sinnvoll und kritisch.

Solche Überlegungen sollten öfter kommen!

Denn genau das mein ich ja, es wird geheult und eben nicht Kritik geübt..  Und genau das will Blizzard konstruktive Kritik.... Genau das ist der Grund für bestimmte Mechanismen die sich im laufe der letzen Monate in bewegung gesetzt haben...


----------



## Grados (5. November 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> Man kann auch aus nem mückenschiss ein weltuntergangsszenario formen!!...
> 
> HALLLLLOOOO!!!  es geht um pets....   pets = Wayne!
> 
> ...



Hallo? Liest du auch bevor du postest? Es geht hier eben nicht um pets sondern um die Einführung eines Itemshops. Und was verkauft man in einem Itemshop? Richtig. Items. Ob das jetzt derzeit nur pets sind ist absolut egal.

Ich hab da so ne Vorahnung dass Blizzard sich damit selbst ins Bein geschossen hat.

Das die Community danach verlangt hat kommt daher, das sich sehr viele für den Live-Stream der Blizzcon angemeldet haben nur um das Pet zu bekommen.
Das heisst aber noch lange nicht, dass die Community auf einen ItemShop wartet.

Sehr enttäuschend.


----------



## Kev_S (5. November 2009)

Grados schrieb:


> Hallo? Liest du auch bevor du postest? Es geht hier eben nicht um pets sondern um die Einführung eines Itemshops. Und was verkauft man in einem Itemshop? Richtig. Items. Ob das jetzt derzeit nur pets sind ist absolut egal.
> 
> Ich hab da so ne Vorahnung dass Blizzard sich damit selbst ins Bein geschossen hat.
> 
> ...


So what, wenn der Itemshop sich nicht durchsetzt, wird er wieder abgeschafft ... ist doch wurscht, solange es das game an sich nich beeinflusst O.o


----------



## Kargaro (5. November 2009)

Der Itemshop ist ok, solange es bei Pets, Mounts und sonstigem  "unbrauchbarem" Kram bleibt.  Aber wenn Sie anfangen, dort Rüstungen oder so einen Mist wie eine bessere Währung (siehe Diamanten @ RoM) zu verkaufen (die vielleicht sogar noch besser sind wie die normal erreichbaren Rüstungen.. sind ja dann immerhin "Premium"-Rüstungen), dann überlege ich mir wirklich ernsthaft, ob ich mit WoW aufhöre...


----------



## FermiParadoxon (5. November 2009)

Ich sammel keine Pets, also isses mir wurscht wer sich den Mist kauft. Mir wäre das Geld zu schade. Reicht schon, dass ich 13€ für das Spiel "verschwende". 
Sofern kein Equip oder Derartiges im Shop verkauft wird, können die machen was die wollen.


----------



## CorDiaz (5. November 2009)

Wieso regen sich Leute über sowas auf?
Um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen!
Ich sage euch warum: Sollte Blizz einen Shop aufbauen indem alles erhältlich ist, werden sich 1 Monat lang die massen beschweren.. dann isses egal. Wen juckt heute noch das es Rassen und Volkswechsel gibt?
Lasst es sein oder Lebt damit!
Und wieso denn gleich schwarz malen. Ich kann auch Provezeien... habt ihr was von? Sollange es bei pets und Flugmounts bleibt ist es EGAL. ma ganz ehrlich. Wozu ist ein Pet da? Zum lustig Aussehen! An die die sich über kaufbares Equip aufregen: Lasst es heute, spart euch den Atem für dann wenn es so ist... WENN.

MFG


----------



## DarkSaph (5. November 2009)

Wenn es nur bei irgendwelchen Spaßitems ala Pets bleibt, dann soll es mir recht sein. Allerdings nur unter der Bedingung, dass die Monatsgebühren um 3-5  € günstiger werden.


----------



## Whitepeach (5. November 2009)

> So what, wenn der Itemshop sich nicht durchsetzt, wird er wieder abgeschafft



Wenn ich vielleicht auch alles glaube, aber DAS nicht ^^
Die Bild-Zeitung liest auch keiner und ist trotzdem die meistverkaufteste Zeitung Deutschlands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Grados schrieb:


> Hallo? Liest du auch bevor du postest? Es geht hier eben nicht um pets sondern um die Einführung eines Itemshops. Und was verkauft man in einem Itemshop? Richtig. Items. Ob das jetzt derzeit nur pets sind ist absolut egal.
> 
> Ich hab da so ne Vorahnung dass Blizzard sich damit selbst ins Bein geschossen hat.
> 
> ...



Hallo? Liest du auch bevor du postest? Es geht hier eben nicht um nen Itemshop sondern um einen Petshop. Blizz hat das ganz klar erwähnt, dass es sich um einen Petshop handelt und nicht um einen Itemshop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zitat: Why are you introducing this service?
The Pet Store provides a new way for players to obtain unique companion pets outside of the game, which is something that has been requested by many players who enjoy World of Warcraft's non-combat companions.


----------



## MasterOfFight (5. November 2009)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> *nach dem Lachkrampf den Antworten Button drückt*
> 
> Ich glaubs nicht *prust* Hauptsache ihr habt wieder etwas worüber ihr heulen könnt.
> 
> ...




So ist es und nicht anderst.
Hauptsache es wird rumgeheult.
Viele sagen uhhhh ITEMSHOP, es is nichtmal ein Itemshop sondern ein Petshop.
Wie kann man nur so verklemmt sein sich über so nen scheiß aufzuregen, ich weiß nichtmehr wer es war aber da hat jemand von nem RP aspekt gesprochen, wo die pets ja irgendwie dazugehören, von mir aus ok aber es gibt so viele unzählige pets, so viele die man ingame kaufen finden kann das man doch eh nie alle hat, also warum dann hier rumheulen wegen 2 stück? Werden im verlauf warsheinlich mehr aber trotzdem.


----------



## Numekz (5. November 2009)

Ridiculous.. wenn ich Ingame jemanden mit diesen Pets rumlaufen sehe weiss ich auch nicht ob ich mich für ihn schämen soll ihn auslachen,flamen oder einfach direkt ignorieren soll.. Sowas sollte nicht gefördert werden, Blizzard spinnt doch.. im ernst, sie gehen zu weit. Noch kommerzieller gehts ja wohl nicht.. allein der lächerliche Fraction/Rassen Wechsel war schon zuviel des guten.. würden sie das Geld wenigstens ins Spiel investieren oder in bessere STABILE, LAGFREIE Server aber ne ist nich..
Bin ernsthaft am überlegen ob für mich hier Endstation ist.


----------



## Magexe (5. November 2009)

ich gebs zuich hab ihn mir gekauft, aus spass an der freude...hab auch das murloc pet...
finds lustig den viechern zu zu schauen wenn man grad keine gruppe findet...und es hat halt ned jeder

und item shop hin oder her...ich denke nicht das blizzard dort items die einen Uber machen verkauft...ich glaub dann würde die Spieler zahl zurück gehen und es würde einen eindeutige Win situation für andere MMO's bzw. Privatserver sein...

wie gesagt solang es Pets, Mounts oder Kostüme sind (wie in anderen Cashshops) dann isses OK...also heult ned rum ^^

EDIT: An die leute die meinen: "Endstation", "Ich hör auf"...das interresiert keinen, hört halt auf blizzard wird das nur jucken wenns ma 1-2mille spieler sind


----------



## NetzaFetza (5. November 2009)

Öhm, ihr müsst da nix kaufen. Wieso beschwert ihr euch, dass das 10€ kostet? Naund? Ist nicht Pflicht. Ich hätte mir beide Pets gekauft, zumeinen sind sie irgendwie Lustig, zum anderen geht 50% davon an arme Kinder.

Das man T-Set kaufen soll? Niemals, es wird nur den Pet-Shop geben. Eventuell noch den Mount-Shop. Aber Raidsets, niemals.

Netza


----------



## Grados (5. November 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Hallo? Liest du auch bevor du postest? Es geht hier eben nicht um nen Itemshop sondern um einen Petshop. Blizz hat das ganz klar erwähnt, dass es sich um einen Petshop handelt und nicht um einen Itemshop.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo? Liest du auch bevor du postest? Was ist ein pet shop? Was ist ein pet? Pixel. Items. Egal wie du es nennst. Das Blizzard erwähnt, das "derzeit" nur pets verkauft werden ist klar. Wenn sie einen gefüllten Itemshop "ankündigen" würden, das denkst du, was da los wäre. Es wird kommen. Still und leise. Der Shop wird sich füllen und später nicht nur mit Items.


----------



## Negev (5. November 2009)

Die schrieb:


> Wenn du es so beantwortest, sieht es zumindest nach einder durchdachten Antwort aus, sinnvoll und kritisch.
> 
> Solche Überlegungen sollten öfter kommen!
> 
> Denn genau das mein ich ja, es wird geheult und eben nicht Kritik geübt..  Und genau das will Blizzard konstruktive Kritik.... Genau das ist der Grund für bestimmte Mechanismen die sich im laufe der letzen Monate in bewegung gesetzt haben...



Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau ob dein Post ernst gemeint oder sarkastisch (ich tippe mal dadrauf) ist...

Nungut für einige Spieler, wie auch für mich, ist ein Itemshop (für ein bezahl-MMO) absolutes nogo - sollte es bei belanglosem Zeug bleiben gönn ich denen die 10 Euro... aber Blizzard hat dieses Jahr so vieles eingeführt was als unmöglich betrachtet wurde(unter Spielern als auch für Blizzard selbst). Da liegt die vermutung doch unglaublich nahe das es bei den süßen Pets und netten Guddies nicht bleibt - das verärgert eben Spieler


----------



## Xiut (5. November 2009)

Wieso gibt Blizzard eigendlich nur 50% an die Stiftung weiter? Haben die so wenig Geld? 
Die machen einmal ein kleines Pet und bekommen dafür sicher wieder um die 800.000 Euro und geben nur 50% ab?
Der Aufwand ist doch total gering. Also 80% wären da sicher besser gewesen, da es ja eh nur bis zu einem Zeitpunkt gilt.


----------



## madmurdock (5. November 2009)

Mit 2 Pets fängts an. Mit kaufbarem Gold und Items hörts dann irgendwann auf. Wär was anderes behauptet ist naiv.

MMn der Anfang vom Ende.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. November 2009)

Numekz schrieb:


> Ridiculous.. wenn ich Ingame jemanden mit diesen Pets rumlaufen sehe weiss ich auch nicht ob ich mich für ihn schämen soll ihn auslachen,flamen oder einfach direkt ignorieren soll.. Sowas sollte nicht gefördert werden, Blizzard spinnt doch.. im ernst, sie gehen zu weit. Noch kommerzieller gehts ja wohl nicht..



So gehts mit auch immer.
Immer wenn ich jemandem im Spiel rumlaufen sehe, weiß ich, dass er jeden Monat 13€ an Blizz zahlt.
So ein Scheiß Kommerz!!!
Ich setze daher alle die ich im Spiel sehe auf ignore.

Btw. weiß jemand in dem Zusammenhang, wie ich mich selber auf ignore setzen kann???


----------



## Magexe (5. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> So gehts mit auch immer.
> Immer wenn ich jemandem im Spiel rumlaufen sehe, weiß ich, dass er jeden Monat 13€ an Blizz zahlt.
> So ein Scheiß Kommerz!!!
> Ich setze daher alle die ich im Spiel sehe auf ignore.
> ...



made my day aber echt ma /signed zu deiner antwort
genau das selbe hab icha uch gedacht ^^
alle in meiner gilde fanden das pet genial als ich gesternd as vieh im raid ausgepackt hab und da hats auch keinen gestört das es 10 ocken kostet


----------



## Starfros (5. November 2009)

ipercoop schrieb:


> Jo Pets im Itemshop , gut gemacht Blizzard ...
> 
> 
> (Achtung Ironie enthalten)
> ...



Verstehe euch nicht , keiner MUSS oder SOLL es sich kaufen, jedem steht es frei dies zu tun. genauso die heulerei mit dem Fraktionswechel.
Aber man kann auch über den umgefallenen Sack Reis auf der anderen Seite der Welt heulen.
So lang keine Spielentscheidende Itmes gegen Euro zu kaufen sind die nicht mal im Spiel zu erwerben sind würde mich es nicht sonderlich jucken.
Erfolgspunkte sind keine zwingende punkte um im Spiel weiter zu kommen, meiner Meinung.

Hat ja auch bis dato keiner geheult oder nannte es Frechheit das in den Sondereditionen auch ein Pet drin ist und diese teurer vermarktet werden, uninteressant was noch in der Edition drin ist.


----------



## Kezman1 (5. November 2009)

Jeden den ich jetzt mit den Pets sehe - der wird geflamet bis er en Ticket schreibt.

Danach flame ich den GM (Blizzard)!

Wehe ich seh jmd mit dem Teil!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kev_S (5. November 2009)

Grados schrieb:


> Hallo? Liest du auch bevor du postest? Was ist ein pet shop? Was ist ein pet? Pixel. Items. Egal wie du es nennst. Das Blizzard erwähnt, das "derzeit" nur pets verkauft werden ist klar. Wenn sie einen gefüllten Itemshop "ankündigen" würden, das denkst du, was da los wäre. Es wird kommen. Still und leise. Der Shop wird sich füllen und später nicht nur mit Items.


das is doch pünktchenscheißerei ^^" Mal ehrlich, items und pets werden bei WOW seid burning crusade sauber getrennt. Ganz einfach in dem Haustiere über die Auswahl aufgerufen werden können und items im Inventar bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pets sind dazu nur fun items und nur Leute mit zuviel Zeit können sich darüber aufregen das andere Leute aufeinmal einen Vorteil kriegen könnten, weil sie Geld verdienen anstatt die ganze Zeit nur wow zu zocken und mit diesem Geld aufschließen könnten was aber noch nicht mal spruchreif ist! *lufthol*

ernsthaft, die Leute die gegen diesen Petstore, itemshop oder was immer es auch ist sind, macht euch dochmal bewusst wie unsinnig es ist sich darüber aufzuregen


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Grados schrieb:


> Hallo? Liest du auch bevor du postest? Was ist ein pet shop? Was ist ein pet? Pixel. Items. Egal wie du es nennst. Das Blizzard erwähnt, das "derzeit" nur pets verkauft werden ist klar. Wenn sie einen gefüllten Itemshop "ankündigen" würden, das denkst du, was da los wäre. Es wird kommen. Still und leise. Der Shop wird sich füllen und später nicht nur mit Items.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icejumper (5. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich hab mich verlesen weil was ich jetzt grad eben auf MMo Champion gelesen hab kann ich selber kaum glauben .....



Also ich würde mir NIE ein Pet kaufen! Was soll das für einen Sinn machen?
Das ist doch eh nur was für *ANGEBER*, schaut her was ich mir leisten kann, die dann auch in Dalaran rumpossieren damit.

Ich verurteile den Schritt nicht von Blizzard, jeder schaut wo man noch etwas an Geld rüberbringt, nur ich muß es sicher nicht kaufen.


----------



## Loran-76 (5. November 2009)

ich finde es nicht gut, dienste ect. pp auszulagern und gegen bares anzubieten, es verzehrt meiner meinung nach den gleichstellungsgrundsatz. so weit ich informiert bin, werden pet die gekauft werden, auch ins erfolgssystem gerechnet. 
ergo erlangt man erfolge gegen bezahlung, wo andere eventuell(weil für sie schon 13€ im monat viel geld ist) sich schwerer tun. im moment noch oder nur pets, so ein system liesse sich ja beliebig erweitern, wie schon gesagt in ein itemshop. meiner meinung nach ist das auslagern von kostenpflichtigen dienstelistungen, abzocke, da man schon geld für einen dienst bezahlt.

das es eine große nachfrage nach so einem dienst gibt, kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich brauche ihn nicht, bevor ich 10€ für was unreales bezahle, bei einem spiel wo noch keiner weiss wie es sich entwickeln wird, wer weiss ob ich es noch lange spielen mag? die 50% spende, für eine organisation, die mir ebendso fragwürdig wie das anbieten von zusatzleistungen ist, wenn da jmd was gutes tun will, soll er seine 10€ nehmen, oder halt die hälfte und es einer sache spende, die er für nützlich erachtet. ist doch bald weihnachten und ich denke gibt genug die sich mehr über eine spende freuen, wie der spieler über sein albernes pet....


----------



## Natar (5. November 2009)

Kezman1 schrieb:


> Jeden den ich jetzt mit den Pets sehe - der wird geflamet bis er en Ticket schreibt.
> 
> Danach flame ich den GM (Blizzard)!
> 
> ...



vielleicht ist dies ein versuch von blizz, open-pvp und gankerei zu fördern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (5. November 2009)

Icejumper schrieb:


> Also ich würde mir NIE ein Pet kaufen! Was soll das für einen Sinn machen?
> Das ist doch eh nur was für *ANGEBER*, schaut her was ich mir leisten kann, die dann auch in Dalaran rumpossieren damit.
> 
> Ich verurteile den Schritt nicht von Blizzard, jeder schaut wo man noch etwas an Geld rüberbringt, nur ich muß es sicher nicht kaufen.



YAY ich bin ein *ANGEBER* ....
Nur weil ich gefallen dran habe und halt im RL auch noch Geld verdiene und das in mein "hobby" investiere ^^ naja manchma sollte man auch ma mitdenken und ned jeden verurteilen ^^


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Icejumper schrieb:


> Also ich würde mir NIE ein Pet kaufen! Was soll das für einen Sinn machen?
> Das ist doch eh nur was für *ANGEBER*, schaut her was ich mir leisten kann, die dann auch in Dalaran rumpossieren damit.
> 
> Ich verurteile den Schritt nicht von Blizzard, jeder schaut wo man noch etwas an Geld rüberbringt, nur ich muß es sicher nicht kaufen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kev_S (5. November 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


made my day XD


----------



## Numekz (5. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> So gehts mit auch immer.
> Immer wenn ich jemandem im Spiel rumlaufen sehe, weiß ich, dass er jeden Monat 13€ an Blizz zahlt.
> So ein Scheiß Kommerz!!!
> Ich setze daher alle die ich im Spiel sehe auf ignore.
> ...



Ohrensammler... das eine hat mit den anderen meiner Meinung nach nichts zu tun, Blizzard muss mit ihren 13 Euro/Monat vom Spieler Leben können wenn nicht wars halt nen FAIL-Projekt. 
Meine Ansicht des ganzen, man möge mich aufklären sei es nicht so..


----------



## Grados (5. November 2009)

WOW jay390 kann schon Bilder posten. *applaus applaus*


----------



## -Baru- (5. November 2009)

Loran-76 schrieb:


> ...
> meiner meinung nach ist das auslagern von kostenpflichtigen dienstelistungen, abzocke, da man schon geld für einen dienst bezahlt.
> ...



Genau! Ich rege mich auch auf, da man beim Kauf von Windows 7 nicht gleich noch das Office Paket, Server Edition, etc. pp mit dazu bekommt. Ich hab die Dienstleistung der Programmierung doch schon bezahlt! (Ironie)

-> Es ist kein Ausgliedern von bereits bezahlten Dienstleistungen, sondern das Bereitstellen von neuen


----------



## Kev_S (5. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Genau! Ich rege mich auch auf, da man beim Kauf von Windows 7 nicht gleich noch das Office Paket, Server Edition, etc. pp mit dazu bekommt. Ich hab die Dienstleistung der Programmierung doch schon bezahlt! (Ironie)
> 
> -> Es ist kein Ausgliedern von bereits bezahlten Dienstleistungen, sondern das Bereitstellen von neuen


Richtig!

Sich über den Petstore aufzuregen ist wie, einen Ferrarie kaufen und verlangen das, das alte Modell immer kostenlos gegen ein neues ausgetauscht wird, man hat ja schon für einen Ferarie bezahlt XD


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Grados schrieb:


> WOW jay390 kann schon Bilder posten. *applaus applaus*



dazu sag ich jetzt mal nix. Ich denke der Jesus facepalm sagt schon alles aus.


----------



## Super PePe (5. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Btw. weiß jemand in dem Zusammenhang, wie ich mich selber auf ignore setzen kann???


ich hab es einfach so gemacht : ein 2. account besorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mittlerweile bin ich bei 25 account und raide erfolgreich pdok
Mein Arzt meint ich hätte leichte Anflüge von Schizophrenie aber meine inneren Stimmen beruhigen mich immer.


----------



## Magexe (5. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Genau! Ich rege mich auch auf, da man beim Kauf von Windows 7 nicht gleich noch das Office Paket, Server Edition, etc. pp mit dazu bekommt. Ich hab die Dienstleistung der Programmierung doch schon bezahlt! (Ironie)
> 
> -> Es ist kein Ausgliedern von bereits bezahlten Dienstleistungen, sondern das Bereitstellen von neuen



und noch ein /sign ^^


----------



## Rolandos (5. November 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> YAY ich bin ein *ANGEBER* ....
> Nur weil ich gefallen dran habe und halt im RL auch noch Geld verdiene und das in mein "hobby" investiere ^^ naja manchma sollte man auch ma mitdenken und ned jeden verurteilen ^^




WOW und Hobby, also es gibt gewiss Hobbys die sinnvoller sind als WOW.


----------



## Dilean (5. November 2009)

OMG!!!!

Was glaubt ihr eigentlich was ein Unternehmen mit seinen Produkten machen möchte?
Genau - Gewinn!

Wenn euch etwas nicht passt dann sucht euch doch ein anderes Produkt aus - gibt doch genügend auf dem Markt. 
Wegen ein paar Pets, die es in einem Shop zu kaufen gibt, so einen Aufstand zu veranstalten :-)


----------



## Kargaro (5. November 2009)

Also... ich würde zusätzlich zu den Funitems auch noch Twinkitems (Erbstücke) akzeptieren... aber da ist dann die Grenze bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miach (5. November 2009)

Loran-76 schrieb:


> (...)
> meiner meinung nach ist das auslagern von kostenpflichtigen dienstelistungen, *abzocke*, da man schon geld für einen dienst bezahlt.
> 
> (...)



Wenn du gezwungen bist, für Dienstleistungen/Service etc. extra zu bezahlen weil du sonst den normalen Dienst nicht nutzen könntest - dann hättest Du recht mit "Abzocke".

Da aber alle (extra) Dienstleistungen die du bei/für WoW kaufen kannst nicht dein Grunddienst berühren kann man hier nicht von Abzocke reden - weil man in keinester wiese gezwungen ist diese Dienste in Anspruch zu nehmen.

Das Wort "abzocke" wird aber in Deutschland gerne und oft genutzt - mag kniefießlig sein, trifft es aber in den allermeisten Situationen eben nicht.


Ansonsten verstehe ich, wie bei den meisten wow-"Diskussionen" nicht im Ansatz worüber man sich da aufregt!? Aber persönlich beneide ich die Menschen die das können, scheint nämlich sonst alles in Ordnung zu sein bei diesen...


----------



## byvo (5. November 2009)

wer sich so wtas dann auch noch holt, ist dann wohl selbst schuld wenn er opfer von hohn und spott in der community wird...

anyway... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schwachsinss idee...


----------



## WackoJacko (5. November 2009)

irgendwann kann man sich Skill oder Erfolge gegen Vorkasse kaufen -.-


----------



## Magexe (5. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> WOW und Hobby, also es gibt gewiss Hobbys die sinnvoller sind als WOW.



gibt es, aber wie gesagt wow isn hobby, dann kann mans auch nutzen...es gibt andere die gehen in den puff als hobby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...geben da geld fürn BJ aus...und wollen dann noch mehr und müssen druf zahlen...da sagst dann auch: "ne ich hab doch schon gezahlt also will ich das dazu"...ganz ehrlich die werfen dich in hohem bogen raus und du bekommst nen hausverbot ^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (5. November 2009)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> irgendwann kann man sich Skill oder Erfolge gegen Vorkasse kaufen -.-




Ich denke, dass der Pfad der Titanen auch was kosten wird! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soral (5. November 2009)

..na vielleicht  gibts ja auch im 3tten Add on dann  T- Sets gegen  €&#8364;uros zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..fände ich grauenhaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> irgendwann kann man sich Skill oder Erfolge gegen Vorkasse kaufen -.-



Sry nix gegen dich, aber nach dem Jesus und dem Double Facepalm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WackoJacko (5. November 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass der Pfad der Titanen auch was kosten wird!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WAS?? das solln witz sein? xD Ich glaub Blizzard hat nun bei WoW endgültig den Selbstzerstörungsmechanismus aktiviert. Nicht mehr lange und es wird eine Kündigungswelle geben wenn das so weitergeht


----------



## Whitepeach (5. November 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> gibt es, aber wie gesagt wow isn hobby, dann kann mans auch nutzen...es gibt andere die gehen in den puff als hobby
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Zu deinem Vergleich sag ich mal nix ^^

Zur Sache, ist doch klar, dass für einige, für die Wow kein Hobby ist, bereits ein (Neben-) Job draus geworden ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und Jay... deine Bilder...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dolazy (5. November 2009)

hier habt ihr denn auch das hier auf wow eu com gelesen?

"Für jeden Pandarenmönch, der seinen Platz an der Seite eines Spielers findet, spenden wir bis Ende des Jahres (bis zum 1. Januar, 8:59 Uhr morgens, MEZ) 50 Prozent des Kaufpreises, der EUR 10,00 beträgt, an die &#8220;Make-A-Wish&#8221;-Stiftung (&#8220;Wünsch-dir-was&#8221;-Stiftung). Damit möchten wir etwas Hoffnung, Kraft und Freude in das Leben von Kindern bringen."


pew pew ihr scheiss flamer heult wegen jedem scheiss!

kümmert euch um euer eigenes spiel feeling und neidet und sabbert und mimimit nicht, weil es menschen gibt die wow etwas anders erleben und dem auch gern etwas abdrücken!

neidet weiter!!

BLIZZARD fährt den richtigen weg, wow wird dadurch nicht kaputt gemacht, es wird besser gemacht!

TRADITION IST NICHT DAS BEWAHREN DER ASCHE, SONDERN DAS WEITERGEBEN DES FEUERS!!!


und wenn der rassenwechseln bspw nicht angeboten worden wär, dann wären einige chars bei mir schön längst erloschen!!!!!


BURN IT BLIZZ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Düstermond (5. November 2009)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> und Jay... deine Bilder...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Erinnert irgendwie an ein Laboräffchen, dass mangels Sprache auf Bilder zeigt um sich auszudrücken.


----------



## Kavanray (5. November 2009)

Ich sag nur lest mal hier weiter: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=131277

Liebe Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kavanray


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Erinnert irgendwie an ein Laboräffchen, dass mangels Sprache auf Bilder zeigt um sich auszudrücken.



Haha der war nicht schlecht. Naja ich bin auf keinen Fall ein Laboräffchen der nicht schreiben oder reden kann. Is halt lustig, das ist das einzige, und so ein Bild zeig bekanntlich mehr als 1000 Worte, wie das Sprichwort schon sagt.


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Wer ernsthaft der Meinung ist, es wird bei Pets bleiben hat wohl die Entwicklung der letzten paar Jahre nicht wirklich mitbekommen...Selbstverständlich wirds früher oder später spieleingreifende Dinge zu kaufen geben, das dürfte jedem klar sein, der sich ein Bisschen mit Bezahlungs-Strategie der letzten paar Patches befasst hat.


----------



## Garziil (5. November 2009)

woohooo pets -.- ja nee ist klar. von mir aus kann sich jeder T teile kaufen. Besser spielen können sie dennoch nicht. Vielleicht hört es irgendwann auf mit /2 Suchen Leute ab Gearscore 5k+ für PDK10er run. 
Oder /2 LFG PDK25 Full Epic ausser 1 blaues Trinket --> Rofl Rofl du hast nen blaues teil, rofl rofl rofl, hau ab.


----------



## Xerodes (5. November 2009)

EngraTodesklinge schrieb:


> So lange es nur unsinniger Kram wie Reittiere und sonstige Funitems sind is mir des latte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seh ich auch so. 

Und an die leute, die sagen, das Blizzard unser Geld will: Kauft die pets einfach nicht. 

Gibt doch ingame eh mehr als genug Haustiere. Nur weil die da neu sind muss man se ja nicht unbedingt haben. Außerdem bezweifle ich, das man spielrelevante Dinge jemanls in diesem Shop kaufen können wird. Die Sachen bleiben wohl vorerst rein kosmetischer Natur.   [EVTL. wird WoW irgendwann mal in ferner Zukunft free2play und finanziert sich per Itemshop, aber das wird noch in weiter Ferne sein]


----------



## spacekeks007 (5. November 2009)

und sie zwingen es euch zu kaufen die bösen...

kommen nach hause mit 2m grossen haarigen schlägertypen zwingen euch diesen dienst zu nutzen ....

omg was regt ihr euch drüber auf? das is freiwillig keiner wird gezwungen niemand muss es in anspruch nehmen wenn er nicht will.

guckt es nicht an kümmert euch nicht drum kauft dort nichts und alle sind glücklich immer diese panikmachenden jammerlappen mit den abzock vorwürfen.


----------



## dolazy (5. November 2009)

Garziil schrieb:


> woohooo pets -.- ja nee ist klar. von mir aus kann sich jeder T teile kaufen. Besser spielen können sie dennoch nicht. Vielleicht hört es irgendwann auf mit /2 Suchen Leute ab Gearscore 5k+ für PDK10er run.
> Oder /2 LFG PDK25 Full Epic ausser 1 blaues Trinket --> Rofl Rofl du hast nen blaues teil, rofl rofl rofl, hau ab.



eben..... wenn equip endlich nichts mehr wert ist, DANN wird sich das wow lager mal ordentlich aufteilen... quasie die spreu vom weizen trennen... dann zählt endlich der player hinter dem monitor und nicht was er schönes anhat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die einzigen die hier heulen, das sind genau die die wissen, das sie dann bald nichts mehr zu melden haben... jetzt können sich soclhe leute bspw im TS noch nen dreisten unterton erlauben oder sowas ^^  aber wenn man nachher sieht das es keine kunst für nen noob ist genausoviel DPS zu fahren wie jener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn der noob dann im bossfight am ende des kampfes noch steht.. und ein player der schon deutlich länger spielt, am boden liegt... dann siehst wieder, wer hier etwas konzentrierter etc gespielt hat und wirklich was taugt...

und :
"Für jeden Pandarenmönch, der seinen Platz an der Seite eines Spielers findet, spenden wir bis Ende des Jahres (bis zum 1. Januar, 8:59 Uhr morgens, MEZ) 50 Prozent des Kaufpreises, der EUR 10,00 beträgt, an die &#8220;Make-A-Wish&#8221;-Stiftung (&#8220;Wünsch-dir-was&#8221;-Stiftung). Damit möchten wir etwas Hoffnung, Kraft und Freude in das Leben von Kindern bringen."

blizz hat genug geld, nen überraschungsei kostet auch geld und da gibts genug nerds dies gern bezahlen nur um ihre sammlung zu erweitern...

nehmt mal endlich eure scheiss scheuklappen und tomaten von den augen und seht mal das WoW auch noch verdammt iel spaß machen kann, wenn man sich nen gleich bei start nen 80er erstellen kann der t8,5 kricht^^

man muss nur wissen wie!!!!


aber viele von euch haben den SPIELSINN von WoW bei euren ganzen endgame geraide vergessen.... spott und hohn @ euch


----------



## Aratos (5. November 2009)

Demnächst wird dann wohl noch Epic-Equip im Itemshop zu kaufen sein...

Also spätestens dann würde ich aufhören zu spielen.


----------



## Magexe (5. November 2009)

Aratos schrieb:


> Demnächst wird dann wohl noch Epic-Equip im Itemshop zu kaufen sein...
> 
> Also spätestens dann würde ich aufhören zu spielen.



wenn du meinst, blizz hat das ned gesagt ^^

EDIT: wohoo 400 posts wegen so nem scheiss xD


----------



## Ixidus (5. November 2009)

so ganz weit neben dem topic..
..geben die pets eine heldentat?


----------



## dolazy (5. November 2009)

Ixidus schrieb:


> so ganz weit neben dem topic..
> ..geben die pets eine heldentat?



oO das nicht dein ernst oder?


----------



## Naho (5. November 2009)

Ich weiß net was ihr alle mekert sind ja nur pets die wirlklich keinen Sinn haben


----------



## Symatry (5. November 2009)

hat schon wer das pet? 
also ich habs heut morgen gekauft, noch immer nix im bk???   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lashliner (5. November 2009)

Garziil schrieb:


> woohooo pets -.- ja nee ist klar. von mir aus kann sich jeder T teile kaufen. Besser spielen können sie dennoch nicht. Vielleicht hört es irgendwann auf mit /2 Suchen Leute ab Gearscore 5k+ für PDK10er run.
> Oder /2 LFG PDK25 Full Epic ausser 1 blaues Trinket --> Rofl Rofl du hast nen blaues teil, rofl rofl rofl, hau ab.



/2 Suche noch 2 DD und 1 Heal für IceCrown 25er hc (shadowmourne schon vergeben)(mindestens 30€ Equip!!)


----------



## Magexe (5. November 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> hat schon wer das pet?
> also ich habs heut morgen gekauft, noch immer nix im bk???
> 
> 
> ...



musst den key auch noch auf deinen Account anwenden wenn du des gekauft hast (stand auch iner erklärung von blizz)...


----------



## sko1970 (5. November 2009)

Zitat Blizzard
"spenden wir bis Ende des Jahres (bis zum 1. Januar, 8:59 Uhr morgens, MEZ) 50 Prozent des Kaufpreises, der EUR 10,00 beträgt, an die “Make-A-Wish”-Stiftung (“Wünsch-dir-was”-Stiftung). Damit möchten wir etwas Hoffnung, Kraft und Freude in das Leben von Kindern bringen." 

das find ich doch mal ok.


----------



## Symatry (5. November 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> musst den key auch noch auf deinen Account anwenden wenn du des gekauft hast (stand auch iner erklärung von blizz)...




Habe ich ja schon alles gemacht ...


----------



## Schmiddel (5. November 2009)

Wie manche Leute sich hier gleich aufführen und in die Zukunft blicken " Bald gibts epic´s gegen geld"

Halten mal die Füße still. Es wird keiner gezwungen das zu kaufen. Genauso wenig wie die Trading-Cards. Es bringt dem Spieler keinen Vorteil, nur ein Pet oder Mount, was es so im Game nicht gibt. Und nun? Der spielt deswegen nicht besser, weil ein Panda neben dem läuft. Und der Boss steht auch nicht da und sagt "Is der Süss" und lässt sich ablenken.

Merchandising nennt man das. Das macht jeder Musiker, Fußball-Verein oder eben Spiele-Entwickler. Und es wird keiner gezwungen, sich was zu kaufen. Punkt. Letzten Endes sollte man mal weiter denken. Das Geld allein fließt auch in die Weiterentwicklung oder Neuentwicklung von Produkten. Das nächste Addon muss auch erstmal bezahlt werden.

Nebenbei ist natürlich löblich, das ein Teil der Einnahmen gespendet wird. Für manchen WoW-Fan ist so ein Pet z.B. ein nettes und relativ günstiges Weihnachts oder Geburtstagsgeschenk.


----------



## Lashliner (5. November 2009)

sko1970 schrieb:


> Zitat Blizzard
> "spenden wir bis Ende des Jahres (bis zum 1. Januar, 8:59 Uhr morgens, MEZ) 50 Prozent des Kaufpreises, der EUR 10,00 beträgt, an die "Make-A-Wish"-Stiftung ("Wünsch-dir-was"-Stiftung). Damit möchten wir etwas Hoffnung, Kraft und Freude in das Leben von Kindern bringen."
> 
> das find ich doch mal ok.



Das ist doch nur eine Vertröstung damit wir uns nicht ganz so sehr aufregen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum sonst würde es nur so kurz und bei nur einem Pet sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (5. November 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur eine Vertröstung damit wir uns nicht ganz so sehr aufregen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



erm so "kurz" naja 2 monate...das is ned kurz
und wenn du lesen könntest wüsstest du warumd es bei dem pet steht...weil er ein friedlebendes wesen ist blabla sowas hat blizzgeschrieben...die probieren doch auch nen bissi RP ^^

so hier edit und quote von der offi pet seite: "womit er zusätzlich seine gütige Natur zum Ausdruck bringt (in freien Augenblicken übt er jedoch möglicherweise seine Kung Fu-Bewegungen).  "


----------



## chevron-9 (5. November 2009)

immer wieder schön zu sehen über was man sich alles so ereifern kann... Blizzard ist weder die Wohlfahrt noch das rote Kreuz. Die wollen Geld machen ? KATASTROPHAL !!!!!!! Sofort dem Bundestag melden ! Demnächst will der ALDI auch noch bezahlt haben was ich mir in den Einkaufswagen packe... Unverschähmt !

Des weiteren greift hier das Recht zu tun uns zu lassen was man so möchte... Wenn man sich so n Teil kaufen will, dann soll man das tun. Und wenn man das nicht möchte, kann man sich dafür halt 2 Päckchen Kippen um die Ecke kaufen gehen...

Und NEIN, das ist NICHT neu..... Man erinnere sich nur daran das man sich entscheiden konnte ob man eine Collectors Edition kauft oder eine normale Version. Ob man sich den Blizzcon Podcast ordert oder halt nicht.... ALLES TEUFELSZEUG !

Oweia Leute....


PS : Zeug wo man auch noch eine Spende tätigt ist sowieso unverschämt ! Jetzt wird man auch noch zu Spenden gezwungen weil man so n Pet haben will... Unverschähmt again ! BTW : Wenn man sich online Avira Antivirus kauft ist da auch ne Spende bei.... Dauernd wird einem so n sozialer Schmuh aufgedrückt, pfui !


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur eine Vertröstung damit wir uns nicht ganz so sehr aufregen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Korrekt, denn weitblickend (sprich nach Ablauf der Frist) wird das Pet immernoch 10 € kosten, nur dass davon keine Spenden mehr wegfliessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> WAS?? das solln witz sein? xD Ich glaub Blizzard hat nun bei WoW endgültig den Selbstzerstörungsmechanismus aktiviert. Nicht mehr lange und es wird eine Kündigungswelle geben wenn das so weitergeht


Gott sagt mal seid ihr jetzt toal durchgeknallt nur weil son paar möchtegerninsider irgendwelchen shice posten ergeht ihr euch hier in irgendwelchen wahnvorstellungen von kündigungswellen.

bekloppt?


----------



## howu (5. November 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur eine Vertröstung damit wir uns nicht ganz so sehr aufregen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Davatar schrieb:


> Korrekt, denn weitblickend (sprich nach Ablauf der Frist) wird das Pet immernoch 10 € kosten, nur dass davon keine Spenden mehr wegfliessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau... und wenn Blizz überhaupt nix spenden würde, wäre die Welt eine bessere!

OMG -.-


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> Genau... und wenn Blizz überhaupt nix spenden würde, wäre die Welt eine bessere!
> 
> OMG -.-


Das hat wenig mit Gedankengut zum Spenden zu tun. Es ist einerseits marketingstrategisch gesehn gut, da sie nach kurzer Frist bereits 200% des Preises verlangen können, ohne den Preis effektiv raufzudrücken und andererseits pures Prestige. Glaub mir, in den USA spenden die meisten Firmen nur für Steuervorteile und/oder aus Prestigegründen. Natürlich ists gut, dass gespendet wird, aber die Gründe dahinter sind schlichtweg andere als die, die scheinbar einige hier tatsächlich glauben.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> Genau... und wenn Blizz überhaupt nix spenden würde, wäre die Welt eine bessere!


ich hoff einfach darauf das dieser satz ironie war


----------



## Garziil (5. November 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> /2 Suche noch 2 DD und 1 Heal für IceCrown 25er hc (shadowmourne schon vergeben)(mindestens 30&#8364; Equip!!)



Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (5. November 2009)

Durbem schrieb:


> Oh nein!
> Ich *kann* mir einen sinnlosen, nicht-vorteilverschaffenen Gegenstand kaufen.
> 
> Das Spiel geht ja sowas von kaputt. Wieivel Leute werden jetzt mit gekauften Pets rumlaufen. Das ist mal wieder so ein Freeloot. Und Op ist es außerdem auch noch!
> ...



typischer blizz fanboy beitrag


----------



## HMC-Pretender (5. November 2009)

Nachdem WoW sich von der Spielqualität ja bereits immer mehr der Billigkonkurrenz angenähert hat, beginnen sie nun auch das Geschäftsmodell entsprechend umzustellen. Wer immer noch glaubt, dass es langfristig keine "richtigen" Items zu kaufen geben wird, der ist wohl mit einer rosa Brille zur Welt gekommen.

Es ist bereits möglich sich Rassenfähigkeiten passend zum Arena-Setup zu kaufen, diese viel beschworene (und immer weiter nach hinten verschobene) Grenze ist also längst überschritten, warum sollte blizzard also Hemmungen haben es wieder zu tun. Wenn Kunden bereits für ein funktionsloses Pet Wucherpreise von 10 euro bezahlen (vergleiche mit üblichen Marktpreisen), was geben sie dann erst für eine PvP-Einsteigerausrüstung oder ein Accountgebundenes Level-Set aus?


----------



## snif07 (5. November 2009)

Na Toll, jetzt werden wir GEZWUNGEN uns PETS zu kaufen...

Ist ja schon schlimm genung das Blizzard uns dazu ZWINGT 13 Euro pro Monat zu zahlen...







Und weil ich weiß dass gleich wieder einer kommt "dich zwingt doch keiner"... 

IRONIE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (5. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe NIE geheult das die inis zu schwer oder zu leicht sind und wer bitte hat herumgeheult das die Inis in Wotlk zu schwer sind? die masse hat gesagt das sie zu leicht sind
> 
> die armen klassen werden sie die ganze zeit herumgenervt
> 
> ...



/Sign aber das liegt alles an Activision


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> typischer blizz fanboy beitrag


typischer "ich habe keine ahnung höre mich aber gerne reden"-beitrag


----------



## -Baru- (5. November 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Nachdem WoW sich von der Spielqualität ja bereits immer mehr der Billigkonkurrenz angenähert hat...
> 
> Es ist bereits möglich sich Rassenfähigkeiten passend zum Arena-Setup zu kaufen, diese viel beschworene (und immer weiter nach hinten verschobene) Grenze ist also längst überschritten, warum sollte blizzard also Hemmungen haben es wieder zu tun. Wenn Kunden bereits für ein funktionsloses Pet Wucherpreise von 10 euro bezahlen (vergleiche mit üblichen Marktpreisen), was geben sie dann erst für eine PvP-Einsteigerausrüstung oder ein Accountgebundenes Level-Set aus?



Und in wie weit verschlechtert das jetzt die für mich subjektive Spielqualtität?


----------



## Dyrilon (5. November 2009)

Ach Leute, was regt ihr euch doch über Kleinigkeiten auf...
Euch passt der Itemshop nicht? Na dann leavt doch das Game.

Hier geht es um Pets, kratzt doch kein Schwein ob jemand 5 oder 6 Stück hat, und schon gar nicht ob eins davon gekauft worden ist.
Für den Fall, dass man aufeinmal auch hochwertiges Equip kaufen kann, so zum Beispiel das neuste T-Set, dann geht es wirklich zu weit, obwohl das einen begeisterten Spieler ja kaum interessieren wird, da dieser sich sein Equip weiterhin auf die klassische Art holen wird. 

Ich mein, was soll man denn dagegen tun? Rumheulen im Buffed Forum wie schlecht die Welt, in diesem Fall dazu noch eine virtuelle, doch ist bringt keinem was, und vorallem ändert es nix.
Auch im richtigen Leben gibt es Leute die sich in ihrem Job bis zum geht nicht mehr hochschlafen während andere sich zu tode arbeiten, und das ist doch sicherlich weitaus schlimmer als irgendjemand der sich im BlizzShop Items, ggf. Pets, kauft.

so long

D


----------



## Rolandos (5. November 2009)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> Wie manche Leute sich hier gleich aufführen und in die Zukunft blicken " Bald gibts epic´s gegen geld"
> 
> Halten mal die Füße still. Es wird keiner gezwungen das zu kaufen. Genauso wenig wie die Trading-Cards. Es bringt dem Spieler keinen Vorteil, nur ein Pet oder Mount, was es so im Game nicht gibt. Und nun? Der spielt deswegen nicht besser, weil ein Panda neben dem läuft. Und der Boss steht auch nicht da und sagt "Is der Süss" und lässt sich ablenken.
> 
> ...



Nein?! Ohhh doch, falls es dazukommen sollte, Epic gegen Euro.  Dafür sorgen die Spieler schon selbst. 

"Was du willst mit in die Schlachzugini YZ, hast du denn das T4711 Set aus dem Blizzshop? Nein, tut uns leid ." 

Oder es kommt ein neuer Patch mit einer neuen Ini, willst du rein "Sorry, nur betretbar mit Set T0815, kostet im Shop nur 12.50 €" 

Nannte schonmal  Runes of Magic,  musste man sich monatlich das Reittier kaufen, oder Tränke zum schneller leveln, oder steine um im Heimatort billiger mit Ingamegold einkaufen zu können, hm, kann auch Shaiya gewesen sein.  

Ein spiel hat auch alle Stunde mit Werbung für den Shop genervt. Schneller level, schneller Reisen, billiger einkaufen, besseres einkaufen musste mit Euro bezahlt werden.

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn es bei WoW auch bald soweit ist.


----------



## howu (5. November 2009)

@Davatar: das gilt nicht nur für Firmen in den USA, das gilt weltweit. Was glaubst du, würde mit Organisationen passieren, die auf Spenden angewiesen sind, wenn diese nicht mehr steuerlich angerechnet würden (das kann man als Otto-Normal-Verbraucher übrigens auch)? Sei versichert, ich bin mir sehr wohl bewusst, daß die meisten Spenden auf diesem Planeten nur aus Prestige-/Steuergründen gemacht werden. Ist das ein Grund, die Spender zu verurteilen? Das wäre weltfremd ;-)
Die 200% sind doch ne Milchmädchenrechnung. Beide Pets kosten das gleiche und werden auch nach der Spendenaktion das gleiche kosten. Wohin die Einnahmen konkret fließen, weißt du als Konsument doch nicht. Mich interessiert das im Grunde auch, aber dann kann ich vorm Wochenendeinkauf erstmal eine Woche recherchieren^^


----------



## Cynyra (5. November 2009)

Ich bin immer begeisterter Spieler von Blizz-Games gewesen, D1, D2+LoD, W3+Erw., Starcraft + BW und WoW sind bis heute auf meiner Festplatte und werden, je nach Lust und Laune, immer mal wieder gespielt. Obwohl..pardon, das stimmt so nicht ganz.... WoW ist nun tatsächlich verschwunden. Es reicht. Es ist sowas von offensichtlich, dass es nicht bei den 2 Pets bleiben wird. So sonnenklar. Man betrachte nur die ganzen Versprechungen, die schon gebrochen wurden (z.B. Serverwechsel PvE--->PvP). Ich war von Anfang an (O dabei und habe viele Veränderungen geschluckt, aber nun ist endgültig Ende. Wayne? Käse zum Wein? Andere tolle Sprüche? Prallt an mir ab, ist nur mein Beitrag zu diesem T.

Cyn

PS: und das Dumme dabei ist tatsächlich, dass es inhaltsmäßig kein Spiel derzeit schafft, WoW ernsthafte Konkurrenz zu machen bzw. mich zu fesseln. HdRO? WAR? AoC? Aion? Für mich persönlich alles Crap. Geht`s halt erst einmal ohne, auch kein Problem.


----------



## Jeandark (5. November 2009)

Ich sage nur " EINE BODENLOSE FRESCHHEIT!!!!!!!!!!!!"
Wenn das so weitergeht mit Blizz werde ich was anderes spielen langsam sehe ich das nicht mehr ein was die kohle wollen acount transfaer rassenwechsel....................und und ,klar kann das jeder selber endscheiden ob ers macht oder nicht nur trotzdem finde ich es eine sauerrei schon Zahlende kunden so abzuzocken ,jaaaa es gibt genug pets ingame für quests oder was nicht alles aber vergleichen wir mal die animationen von nem Pandamönch und von dem letzten am tag der toten ,lieblos schnell reingepatcht und ohne witz.
wie auch immer schauen wir uns mal den Patch an was passiert und wenns nix wird Quit Acount !!
So long Jean


----------



## -Baru- (5. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> ...
> "Was du willst mit in die Schlachzugini YZ, hast du denn das T4711 Set aus dem Blizzshop? Nein, tut uns leid ."



"Hey Rolandos, willst du mitkommen Deathwing legen?"
"Wie, du hast das neue Addon nicht? Kostet doch nur 50€"
"Was? 50€ sind dir zu viel, um Deathwings Hort betreten zu können?"
"WAAAS? Du gehst Yogg und Arthas legen?"
"Und dir macht das auch noch Spaß????"
(wieder mal die gute alte Ironie)

Wenn dir das Spiel bisher Spaß gemacht, dann spiel doch so weiter. niemand wird gezwungen die neuen Addons zu kaufen.
Auf meinem Server gibt es Accounts, die nur für BC freigeschaltet sind und die Personen gehen mit ihren Chars 70er Raids,
 weil es ihnen Spaß macht. Jeder kann doch für sich entscheiden, ob er das Geld für die neuen änderungen investieren will, oder ob er bei dem jetzigen Stand bleiben möchte oder gar aufhört und sich ein anderes Spiel sucht.
Die Grenzen für Spaß setzt doch nur die eigene Phantasie


----------



## J_0_T (5. November 2009)

Jeandark schrieb:


> Ich sage nur " EINE BODENLOSE FRESCHHEIT!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> Wenn das so weitergeht mit Blizz werde ich was anderes spielen langsam sehe ich das nicht mehr ein was die kohle wollen acount transfaer rassenwechsel....................und und ,klar kann das jeder selber endscheiden ob ers macht oder nicht nur trotzdem finde ich es eine sauerrei schon Zahlende kunden so abzuzocken ,jaaaa es gibt genug pets ingame für quests oder was nicht alles aber vergleichen wir mal die animationen von nem Pandamönch und von dem letzten am tag der toten ,lieblos schnell reingepatcht und ohne witz.
> wie auch immer schauen wir uns mal den Patch an was passiert und wenns nix wird Quit Acount !!
> So long Jean



Dafür erstellst du einen acc um uns das mitzuteilen?


----------



## Soiy09 (5. November 2009)

Blizzard Verkauft im Itemshop nur Sachen die für Kosmetische Zwecke da sind. Nicht aber den SpielErfolg eines Spielers erhöhen!

-.-'

Ihr Panikmacher , schlimmer als die Nachrichten....


----------



## Mofeist (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> typischer "ich habe keine ahnung höre mich aber gerne reden"-beitrag




naja deine beiträge kennen wir ja schon sind zu 90% sinnlos und zu 100% uninteressant


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> Ihr Panikmacher , schlimmer als die Nachrichten....


^^ ja so ist sie die wow com


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> @Davatar: das gilt nicht nur für Firmen in den USA, das gilt weltweit. Was glaubst du, würde mit Organisationen passieren, die auf Spenden angewiesen sind, wenn diese nicht mehr steuerlich angerechnet würden (das kann man als Otto-Normal-Verbraucher übrigens auch)? Sei versichert, ich bin mir sehr wohl bewusst, daß die meisten Spenden auf diesem Planeten nur aus Prestige-/Steuergründen gemacht werden. Ist das ein Grund, die Spender zu verurteilen? Das wäre weltfremd ;-)
> Die 200% sind doch ne Milchmädchenrechnung. Beide Pets kosten das gleiche und werden auch nach der Spendenaktion das gleiche kosten. Wohin die Einnahmen konkret fließen, weißt du als Konsument doch nicht. Mich interessiert das im Grunde auch, aber dann kann ich vorm Wochenendeinkauf erstmal eine Woche recherchieren^^


Die 200% bezogen sich auf den Unterschied zwischen:
- Einen Produktpreis auf 5 € zu setzen und nach 3 Monaten auf 10 € zu erhöhen. (was den Käufer entsprechend negativ beeinflussen würde)
und
- Einen Produktpreis direkt auf 10 € zu setzen, davon aber 3 Monate lang 5 € zu spenden. (was den Käufer entsprechend positiv beeinflussen würde)
Ich bin mir auch durchaus bewusst, dass das die meisten Firmen so machen und wäre ich Inhaber einer Firma würd ich das wohl auch so handhaben. Meine Aussage sollte lediglich die rosa Brille der Leute vom Kopf nehmen, die das Gefühl haben, diese Spendenaktion entstehe aus einem gutmütigen Hintergedanken. Ah...gutmütig ist das falsche Wort, aber fällt mir grad kein besseres ein.
Anders: dass 5 € an eine Hilfsorganisation gespendet werden macht die Sache zwar besser, weil effektiv 5 € an eine Hilfsorganisation gespendet werden. Sie macht jedoch die Sache nicht dahingehend besser, dass hinter diesen 5 € auch effektiv ein dementsprechendes Gedankengut steht.


----------



## süchtigerhexer (5. November 2009)

Da kann ich nur ein zu Blizzard sagen EPIC FAIL !!!
ich spiel aion.. mich scherts nicht mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber an alle die (noch) spass an wow viel spass mit dem pet/item shop ...
mfg


----------



## Supermany2 (5. November 2009)

verdammt ich glaube ich höre jetzt echt mit WoW auf weil ich will jetzt keine 20€ zahlen nur für die Pets denn ohen die werde ich wohl mit der zeit nicht mehr mithalten können mit den anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> naja deine beiträge kennen wir ja schon sind zu 90% sinnlos und zu 100% uninteressant


uhhhhh damit hast dus mir jetzta ber gegeben


----------



## cortez338 (5. November 2009)

Was habt ihr für Probleme ? Rennt ihr auch in jeden Laden und beschwert euch das man Stofftiere kaufen kann?


----------



## Hammerhai (5. November 2009)

WTF... ham die schon wieder inhalte von anderen firmen geklaut... 

Champions Online sag ich da nur...


----------



## Dread01 (5. November 2009)

Ich glaube ihr versteht da was nicht:
solang ihr sagt: "wenn das so weiter geht dann werde ich aber ..." interessiert das niemanden.

Abo kündigen hingegen merkt jede Firma - und wenn das dann genug tun, passiert auch was.
Solange aber nur geredet wird und keine Taten folgen, passiert auch nix.

Ergo, spart euch doch einfach eure Energie wenn ihr nur eurem "Unmut" kundtun wollt aber nicht ernsthaft in Erwägung zieht was zu ändern.
Solange ihr mitmacht, macht Blizz alles richtig.

Und der vermutlich tollste Nebeneffekt wäre, das sinnloses gejammere dann auch weniger wird.

Es liegt, wie immer, am Kunden zu entscheiden was er will und was nicht.


----------



## Mofeist (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> uhhhhh damit hast dus mir jetzta ber gegeben




ja die wahrheit schmerzt aber akzeptiere sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

süchtigerhexer schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur ein zu Blizzard sagen EPIC FAIL !!!
> *ich spiel aion.. mich scherts nicht mehr... *
> 
> 
> ...


aber immer noch im wow forum rumgeistern genauuuuu....

@mofeist: ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tessa1 (5. November 2009)

Jeandark schrieb:


> Ich sage nur " EINE BODENLOSE FRESCHHEIT!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> Wenn das so weitergeht mit Blizz werde ich was anderes spielen langsam sehe ich das nicht mehr ein was die kohle wollen acount transfaer rassenwechsel....................und und ,klar kann das jeder selber endscheiden ob ers macht oder nicht nur trotzdem finde ich es eine sauerrei schon Zahlende kunden so abzuzocken ,jaaaa es gibt genug pets ingame für quests oder was nicht alles aber vergleichen wir mal die animationen von nem Pandamönch und von dem letzten am tag der toten ,lieblos schnell reingepatcht und ohne witz.
> wie auch immer schauen wir uns mal den Patch an was passiert und wenns nix wird Quit Acount !!
> So long Jean



Du solltest dir vielleicht Groß- und Kleinschreibung und ein paar Satzzeichen kaufen können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leesan (5. November 2009)

Das ist kein Itemshop das ist ein Pet-shop das gillt als fan artikel entweder kaufe ich mir ein plüschtier oder ein ingame pet ist doch egal solange es keine spielvorteile gibt für die leute die mehr geld haben zudem finde ich frak wechsel etc gar nicht schlecht ob man es macht ist einem selbst überlassen aber sie bieten einen service an den auch viele nutzen also was solls jedem das seine immer dadrauf bezogen das es keine spielerischen vorteile gibt sonst omg.

Rechtschreibfehler und weiteres sind wenn vorhanden kostenlos enthalten.


----------



## Whitepeach (5. November 2009)

Tschö an alle, die jetzt ihren Acc kündigen *wink*


----------



## Natar (5. November 2009)

cortez338 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für Probleme ? Rennt ihr auch in jeden Laden und beschwert euch das man Stofftiere kaufen kann?



die pets sind die eine seite
bei der diskussion gehts aber auch eher um was noch kommen könnte (es soll ja itemstore und nicht petstore heissen) und wieso dies so gemacht wird


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> Tschö an alle, die jetzt ihren Acc kündigen *wink*


*mitwink*


----------



## cortez338 (5. November 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> die pets sind die eine seite
> bei der diskussion gehts aber auch eher um was noch kommen könnte (es soll ja itemstore und nicht petstore heissen) und wieso dies so gemacht wird





Und dann kann mach sich eben bald Rüstungsteile im Shop kaufen wird dadurch die Welt untergehen ? Ihr habt echt Probleme O.o


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. November 2009)

Immer wieder schön zu lesen, wie manche einem kommerziellen Unternehmen Kommerz vorwerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher zumindest hat Blizz es bei allen Real-Geld angeboten sorgfältig vermieden, irgendetwas anzubieten was ins eigentliche Spielgeschehen eingreift.
Bisher hat jeder Spieler genau die gleichen Chancen in den Endcontent zu kommen, ob er nun Real-Geld ausgibt oder nicht.
Da ändern auch 2 käufliche Pets nix dran.
Alles Geflenne deswegen ist also einfach nur Humbug!

Einzig interessant ist die Frage, ob Blizz diesem Prinzip treu bleibt oder nicht
Falls im Blizz Item(Pet) Shop eines Tages tatsächlich  hochwertiges Equipp verkauft würde (vllt sogar noch auf den Shop beschränkt), wäre dies ein so massiver Eingriff in den Spielablauf, dass auch ich über eine Kündigung nachdenken würde.

Aber wie gesagt solange die da nur Nippes verscheuern, immer drauf!
(und es ist ja durchaus denkbar, das das eingenommen Geld wieder reinvestiert wird in Patches und Serverstabilität um der Konkurrenz voraus zu bleiben)


----------



## Omidas (5. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> [...]
> (und es ist ja durchaus denkbar, das das eingenommen Geld wieder reinvestiert wird in Patches und Serverstabilität um der Konkurrenz voraus zu bleiben)



Oder wohl eher in eine neue Rolle mit vergoldetem Klopapier für die Geschäftsführung.


----------



## Grimmzahn (5. November 2009)

I don't give a fuck!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön zu lesen, wie manche einem kommerziellen Unternehmen Kommerz vorwerfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


This

danke dir Öhrchen



Omidas schrieb:


> Oder wohl eher in eine neue Rolle mit vergoldetem Klopapier für die Geschäftsführung.


-.- es ist schön wenn man feindbilder hat da hat der tag gleich struktur


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. November 2009)

Ich könnte wetten, dass 80% der Leute, die hier mal wieder flamen, in spätestens einer Woche mit eben diesen Pets durch Dalaran laufen und sich cool fühlen...


----------



## floppydrive (5. November 2009)

Ich find okay mit den Haustieren ob ich nun die Chance hab die im TCG zu bekommen oder mir direkt kaufe ist egal. 
Gibt genug Leute die das gut finden und sicher dafür Geld ausgeben, find ich gut so, schöne Idee mit den Haustieren


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich könnte wetten, dass 80% der Leute, die hier mal wieder flamen, in spätestens einer Woche mit eben diesen Pets durch Dalaran laufen und sich cool fühlen...



Thats right man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da würde ich doch glatt drauf wetten. Wie immer. Leute die jammern, dass sie aufhören, die trifft man dann sowieso in ein paar Tagen wieder. Ein paar Kollegen haben auch gesagt, dass sie aufhören, und ne Woche später warense wieder unterwegs ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynyra (5. November 2009)

*fragt sich, ob es etwas hilft, sich beim Versteckspielen einfach die Augen zuzuhalten, um nicht selbst gesehen zu werden*

Aber gut, bin schon verschwunden. Jeder wie er mag.


----------



## iShock (5. November 2009)

Wie sich einige hier wieder aufregen ist irgendwie unverständlich für mich.

Nur weil es heißt das man jetzt sich gegen Geld, Ingame Haustiere kaufen kann hat das doch überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf den Spielfluss im Allgemeinen.
Ihr bezahlt doch auch eure 13 € monatlich für die Rechte um den Account von Blizzard zu nutzen. Da jammert ihr doch auch nicht über 20 Seiten rum...

Ich denk mal Blizzard ist sich den Auswirkungen eines echten Item-Shops durchaus bewusst und ich denke er wird maximal dann kommen wenn WoW vom MMO Thron gestoßen wurde und die Spielerzahl massiv gesunken ist. Dann wird Blizz WoW vielleicht zu nem Free2Play machen und über den Itemshop Serverreperaturen oder so bringen. Aber selbst das is unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Wolsger (5. November 2009)

Ich find 10 Euro is viel zu billig.
Ich wünsch mir megaexclusive Pets für 200-250 Euro.
Damit ich ihn so richtig raushängen kann wer hier hat und wer nicht, muahaaaa.
Mir gefällts^^ und ich hoff da kommt noch so einiges zum kaufen^^,
kaufen macht ja soviel Spaß^^.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Wolsger schrieb:


> Ich find 10 Euro is viel zu billig.
> Ich wünsch mir megaexclusive Pets für 200-250 Euro.
> Damit ich ihn so richtig raushängen kann wer hier hat und wer nicht, muahaaaa.
> Mir gefällts^^ und ich hoff da kommt noch so einiges zum kaufen^^,
> ...



Das wär doch mal was, ich stell mir grad vor wie dann alle am rumflennen sind, weil sie es sich dann gar nicht mehr leisten können. Für die meisten hier sind ja schon 10 Euro zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Datteldurst (5. November 2009)

Ich finde das mies....würde sagenets im Item-Shop dumm, könnten da höstens so nen besonderes Reittier reinpacken was lustig ist.
z.B. 4 Murlorcs die einen auf einer Trage (wie im alten Rom) tragen oder so , oder einen Riesen auf dem man draufsitzt(Schulter),also was ganz besonderes und nicht pets mit denen man kaum was anfangen kann................ , oder Ignis kleiner und man kann sich in den Kessel setzen und kann umherlaufen.


----------



## Isilrond (5. November 2009)

Need Legendarys für Euros!!


----------



## Düstermond (5. November 2009)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich könnte wetten, dass 80% der Leute, die hier mal wieder flamen, in spätestens einer Woche mit eben diesen Pets durch Dalaran laufen und sich cool fühlen...



Die Kreditkarte ist bei uns noch nicht so verbreitet, sodass wahrscheinlich nicht allzuviele mit den Pets auf deutschen Realms rumlaufen werden.


----------



## Kev_S (5. November 2009)

Mal was zum Itemshop und den Pets selbst, ich brauche unbedingt ne Kreditkarte um beim blizzardshop was zu kaufen? Oder kann ich das irgendwie umgehen, ich habe nämlich keine Kreditkarte und wollte mir extra deswegen auch keine holen O.o


----------



## Super PePe (5. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jd_0ZChHmY


----------



## Düstermond (5. November 2009)

Kev_S schrieb:


> Mal was zum Itemshop und den Pets selbst, ich brauche unbedingt ne Kreditkarte um beim blizzardshop was zu kaufen? Oder kann ich das irgendwie umgehen, ich habe nämlich keine Kreditkarte und wollte mir extra deswegen auch keine holen O.o



Genau. Du kannst im Blizzard-Shop bisher NUR mit Kreditkarte einkaufen. Ob und wann weitere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten kommen werden, ist mir leider nicht bekannt.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (5. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Oder wohl eher in eine neue Rolle mit vergoldetem Klopapier für die Geschäftsführung.


Scheiß Kapitalisten! *mit steinen bewerf*


----------



## jkalius (5. November 2009)

war ja klar blizzard macht auch aus echt allem geld ich meine mercendis, monatliche kosten, charaktertransfer......und nun pets kaufen was kommt als nächstes das blizz fertige 80er verkauft


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jd_0ZChHmY


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kranker scheiß


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

jkalius schrieb:


> war ja klar blizzard macht auch aus echt allem geld ich meine mercendis, monatliche kosten, charaktertransfer......und nun pets kaufen was kommt als nächstes das blizz fertige 80er verkauft


scheiß kapitalisten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris21 (5. November 2009)

ihr habt probleme versteh euch nich muss euch doch nich intressieren....
nur weil blizzard versucht jede Geldquelle zu nutzen.

Wenn ihr ein Unternehmen hättet würdet ihr wohl auch alles tun um mehr Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> scheiß kapitalisten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Willst du mit mir Mercedes-Sterne abbrechen?


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2009)

Cool.


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> scheiß kapitalisten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bestimmt sind *"DIE MANAGER"* dran Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (5. November 2009)

oh man hört euch mal zu..ihr regt euch darüber auf, dass man PETS kaufen kann. die nutzlosesten gegenstände in wow. die laufen euch nur hinterher und sehen gut (oder auch nicht) aus.
ihr regt euch über jeden scheiß auf und hiped alles. wenn ihr es eine frechheit findet, dass man dafür geld bezahlen muss wo man doch 13 € im monat zahlt dann kauft es einfach nicht!


----------



## Omidas (5. November 2009)

Natürlich darf man als Firma versuchen möglichst viel Gewinn zu machen.
Nur würde ich mir an Blizzards stelle almählich Sorgen machen, wie es um
mein Image bestellt ist.

Denke die meisten werden wohl zustimmen, das gefühlt Blizzard füher zu 
SC D2 WC3 Zeiten als eine Spieleschmiede stand, die voll hinter ihren 
Spielen stand und sie mit Herz und Seele entwickelt haben.
Nur wie man jetzt an der, einzeln betrachtet, simplen Einführung eines
Petshops sehen kann, hat sich das Bild bei größeren Gruppen gewandelt.
Blizzard wird jetzt wie eine ganz gewöhnliche Firma gesehen, denen es
nicht darum geht ein gutes Spiel zu entwickeln, das den Spielern Freude
bereitet. Sondern eher als Geldgeile Säcke, die bis zur Grenze ausreizen
wie weit sie gehen können, ohne das der Verlust an Spielern den
zusätzlichen Gewinn aus solch fragwürdigen Sachen aufzuzeren.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Willst du mit mir Mercedes-Sterne abbrechen?


ja super idee und die motorhauben von den ganzen porsches zerkratzen

los wir amchen mit Davatar eine "Anti-Kapitalisten"-Gruppe auf bei mybuffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Davatar schrieb:


> Bestimmt sind *"DIE MANAGER"* dran Schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


los lasst uns Fackeln und Mistgabeln holen


----------



## Maladin (5. November 2009)

Unterlasst das Gespamme und Geflame, sonst gibts ein paar mit dem Paddel.

/wink maladin


----------



## Facepalm (5. November 2009)

Gewöhnt euch dran das Model macht langsam Schule, in Zukunft wird es sich etablieren. Da könnt ihr schreien wie ihr wollt, jedes Unternehmen will Gewinn machen. Und wenn man Spielern schon mal die P2P-Abokosten durch Item-Shops monatlich aus den Fingern saugen kann bei einem "F2P"-Titel, ist es um so lukrativer wenn der ein oder andere diese Summe überschreitet. Und das tun einige, sehr viel mehr als ihr glaubt und das sogar teilweise extrem. Mir bekanntes Gildenmitglied eines gewissen "F2P"-Titels sogar im 3stelligen Bereich. Ja man wird nicht gezwungen und ja man tut es am Ende doch wenn auch nur ein bißchen. Dafür ein anderer umso mehr. Tja so läufts halt... auch bei WoW schon lange Zeit versteckt in anderer Form. Hätte es sich dort nicht rentiert würde es soetwas wie Pets für Euros gar nicht geben. Ja die Welt ist ungerecht, auch in Azeroth oder in sonst einen fiktivem Kaff. Geld regiert die Welt und standardmäßig bald nicht nur die Echte. Gewöhnt euch dran! 

Gruß Facepalm


----------



## -Baru- (5. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Sondern eher als Geldgeile Säcke, die bis zur Grenze ausreizen
> wie weit sie gehen können, ohne das der Verlust an Spielern den
> zusätzlichen Gewinn aus solch fragwürdigen Sachen aufzuzeren.



Und warum kann man dann immer noch Diablo II und StarCraft kostenlos online spielen?


----------



## HMC-Pretender (5. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Und warum kann man dann immer noch Diablo II und StarCraft kostenlos online spielen?



Psst, nicht so laut...


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Und warum kann man dann immer noch Diablo II und StarCraft kostenlos online spielen?



Das ist in der Tat ne interessante Frage. Wo is Ayman?


----------



## Malarki@buffed (5. November 2009)

Hmm jaja "es sind nur Pets"
jeder Scheiss fängt klein an damit sich die Leute daran gewöhnen.
Es hat ja auch mit der Namensänderung angefangen und jetzt kann man Völker wechseln!

Man Installiert ja auch nicht direkt 100 Kameras auf den Straßen
sondern fängt mit einer einzigen an, dann kommen Leute wie ihr und
sagen "hey das ist doch nur eine".

Ja harter vergleich aber im Prinzip habt ihr bald schon euer t10 bestellt.


----------



## Sascha_BO (5. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Und warum kann man dann immer noch Diablo II und StarCraft kostenlos online spielen?


Weil man sie auch kostenlos offline spielen kann...?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (5. November 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Leute, es sind "nur" Haustiere... who cares?
> 
> Und ich denke nicht, dass Blizz T-Sets in einem Item Shop kaufbar machen wird. So dumm sind die (hoffentlich) nicht.



*Niemand hat vor eine Mauer zu bauen*

Blizzard wird niemals solche Sachen wie kostenpflichtigen

Serverwechsel 
Namenswechsel 
Geschlechtswechsel 
Fraktionswechsel 
Volkswechsel 
 Arenaturniere 
 Postershop 
Figureprints 
Actionfiguren 

einführen..........................................niemals


----------



## -Baru- (5. November 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Weil man sie auch kostenlos offline spielen kann...?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dass dies klar ist, davon bin ich jetzt mal ausgegangen ^^
Es ging ja auch um eine Anspielung auf die Raffgierigkeit von Blizzard


----------



## Omidas (5. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Und warum kann man dann immer noch Diablo II und StarCraft kostenlos online spielen?



Und warum wurde (wird ? keine ahung wies aktuel aussieht.) überlegt SC2 und D3
ohne Lan Modus auf den Markt zu bringen?
Wegen dem super tollen Achievemtn System, das B-Net Zugang benötigt?
Wohl eher nicht. Viel eher sollte es schwieriger gemacht werden, das im Lan
Versionen weiter gegeben werden oder Raubkopien benutzt werden.
Nachträglich das bei den alten Spielen einzuführen wäre wohl eine Sisyphusarbeit,
die sich wohl nicht rentieren würde.


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> *Niemand hat vor eine Mauer zu bauen*
> 
> Blizzard wird niemals solche Sachen wie kostenpflichtigen
> 
> ...



Ähm, und was ist an Postershops, Figureprints und Actionfiguren so schlimm? Und den rest haben sie doch auch nur eingeführt, weil es die Communitiy so wollte, oder meinst du wir hier bei Buffed sind die gesamten 11 Mio WoW Spieler?


----------



## Killerhexer (5. November 2009)

guuuuuut das ich damit aufgehört habe, ich beschäftige mich zwar noch ein wenig damit, aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geld für pets wer ist so dumm und macht das? desweiteren www.blizzardverkauftitems.de gibt es auch bald t7-8-9 etc. alles kaufbar bestimmt in einigen tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (5. November 2009)

healyeah666 schrieb:


> Selbst dann ist es mit net latte, weil man schon so genug zahlt und ich nicht auch noch extra für Reittiere what ever zahlen will



Hat dich einer gezwungen die zu kaufen? Meine Güte...

Ausserdem geht die hälfte auch noch an eine wohltätige Stiftung...


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (5. November 2009)

Wirklich schade das Blizz Zentrale so weit weg ist.

Hätte zugern mal Flash Mob artig Leute aus der Comm zusammengetrommelt und vors Blizzard Quartier bestellt. Da liess sich schon aus wesentlich kleineren Communitys was rausholen, gäbe sicher nen schönen Aufstand.

Kunden aus der Ferne abzuziehen ist einfach. Sich an ihnen vorbei vom Firmengelände drängeln zu müssen hinterlässt sicher einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Eindruck.

Aber ist leider zu weit weg. Vielleicht kommt ja jemand in US mal irgendwann auf so ne Idee.

PS:
Übrigends schon arm das die GMs grad im Wow Forum massiv Kritiker bannen. Und das aus fadenscheinigen Gründen wie das Posten mit nem Twink o.O
Komischerweise posten von den Befürwortern sogar welche mit mehreren Twinks (von meinem Server kenn ich da ein paar Spezis) munter weiter ohne Ban. Da wird wohl mit unterschiedlichen Maß gemessen.


----------



## -Baru- (5. November 2009)

In meinem fiktiven Eisladen wollte ich auch keine Eissorte mit Holzgeschmack verkaufen.
Aber jeder 4. Kunde fragt, warum ich eben diese Sorte nicht führe.
Also hab ich mir einen Ruck gegeben und nun ist auch jeder 4. Kunde glücklich.
Komischerweise regt sich nun aber jede 2. Kunde auf, dass ich Eis mit Holzgeschmack verkaufe
und prophezeit, dass mein Laden

a) bald keine Kunden mehr hat
b) zu einem internationalen Ausbeuterunternehmen wird
c) ich noch einen drauf setze und Eis mit Stein-Geschmack verkaufe


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> In meinem fiktiven Eisladen wollte ich auch keine Eissorte mit Holzgeschmack verkaufen.
> Aber jeder 4. Kunde fragt, warum ich eben diese Sorte nicht führe.
> Also hab ich mir einen Ruck gegeben und nun ist auch jeder 4. Kunde glücklich.
> Komischerweise regt sich nun aber jede 2. Kunde auf, dass ich Eis mit Holzgeschmack verkaufe
> ...



Absolutes Sign. Und genau so ist es halt jetzt, Alle werden nie glücklich sein, es gibt immer im Leben Leute denens nicht passt. Ist leider so.


----------



## Cynyra (5. November 2009)

Hmm, und ihr seid euch da ganz sicher, dass die ganzen feinen Dinge eingeführt wurden, weil die Spieler es so wollten? Nicht denkbar, dass das Angebot erst die Nachfrage geschaffen hat und da nicht ganz andere Gründe ausschlaggebend waren? Ihr seid wirklich zu beneiden ob der definitiven Wahrheit eurer "Tatsachen". Ich bin mir meiner da bei weitem nicht so sicher.

Cyn


----------



## -Baru- (5. November 2009)

@ Omidas

Ich habe mich mit SC2 und D3 nicht weitergehen beschäftigt.
Was ist schlecht daran, dass sich Blizzard dagegen schützen will, dass ihre Produkte illegal verbreitet werden? Ich möchte für meine erbrachte Leistung auch gerecht bezahlt werden.
In wie weit das jetzt mit einer LAN-freien Version zusammen hängt kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## baummi (5. November 2009)

Wer meint er müßte für so vollig überflüssige Dinge wie Haustiere Geld ausgeben soll das machen. Von mir sehen die keinen Cent.@BLIZZ-->EPIC FAIL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omidas (5. November 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Ähm, und was ist an Postershops, Figureprints und Actionfiguren so schlimm? Und den rest haben sie doch auch nur eingeführt, weil es die Communitiy so wollte, oder meinst du wir hier bei Buffed sind die gesamten 11 Mio WoW Spieler?



Nunja einige wurden davon wirklich gewollt. Aber einige wurden von der
Mehrheit eher abgelehnt. Fraktionswechsel zB. Weil nicht nur auf manchen
Servern das Ungleichgewicht Horde-Allianz noch weiter in schieflage geraten 
konnte, sondern auch, weil man deswegen auch die Begrenzung von nur
einer Spielbaren Seite auf PvP Server verzichten musste.
Warum wurde es dennoch gemacht?
Weil es halt eine Kleinigkeit ist, weswegen man sich zwar aufregt, aber die
wenigsten deswegen Kündigen.
Und das gleiche kommt hier auch. PEtshop ist doch nur eine Kleinigkeit. Warum
sollte man sich deswegen aufregen. Weil der stete Trofen doch auch den Stein 
höhlt. Und wieder musste sich die Finazabteilung gedanken machen. Ist die
Summe durch den Petverkauf höher als die Aboverluste durch die (sicher geringe)
Anzahl an Leuten, für die das Fass jetzt überläuft. Und danscheinend ist man
sich sicher, das man sorum paar Spieler verliert, aber man im Endeffekt mehr
Geld macht.


----------



## salsamexicana (5. November 2009)

was reggt ihr euch so auf??
was ist daran schlimm sowas gibt es ja schon nur nicht in der form die lootkarten
für leute die nicht das kartenspiel zocken sind sollche sachen auch unerreichbar. solange es bei pets bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (5. November 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Hat dich einer gezwungen die zu kaufen? Meine Güte...
> 
> Ausserdem geht die hälfte auch noch an eine wohltätige Stiftung...


Ganze zwei Monate. Wenn sie wirklich was gutes im Sinn hätten (außer mehr $$$ auf ihrem Konto) könnten sie einen kleinen Spendenanteil auch dauerhaft lassen... und wenns nur 5% statt 50% wären.
Naja, wenigstens haben sie jetzt einen guten Vorwand... sorry... einen guten Zweck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefunden um den (vorerst noch kleinen) Shop zu eröffnen.


----------



## Galjun (5. November 2009)

Eure meinung interessiert doch keinem(Blizzard/Activision)
Es ist eine Firma wie jede andere und was wollen alle? Maoam bestimmt nicht.. Geld Geld Geld!!!
Ziel ist es mit einem Produkt möglichst viel Geld zu gewinnen, würde ich auch wollen.
Sollen doch alle heulen und drohen sie hören mit WoW auf, tun wirds keiner deswegen.
"Ich höre mit WoW auf sobald ein gleichwertiges/besseres MMO auf dem Markt kommt" tolle einstellung, warum nicht gleich mit WoW aufhören? wenn dann: "Ich spiele erst wieder ein MMO wenn was gleichwertiges/besseres wie WoW aufm Markt kommt!"

- In WoW gibt es Hardcore Gamer. 
- Leute die für Geld Spektraltiger kaufen, aber es natürlich nie zugeben 800Euro und mehr dafür bezahlt zu haben. 
- die das 2,3,4,5fache bezahlen. Bekannt als Multiboxer.
- die 80er bei Ebay kaufen. 
- die Gold kaufen. 
- die Charaktertransfers nutzen.
- die Charakterneugestaltungen nutzen.
- die Fraktionswechsel neuerdings nutzen.
Man meckert auch über einige von diesen, aber spielt trotzdem weiter. Wenn man jemals einen Transfer/Neugestaltung benutzt hat, sollte man auch nie über die anderen erwähnten Punkten jammern, ausser den Ebay/Goldkäufer, das sind die wahren spinner.
Entweder man akzeptiert das Spiel wie es ist oder man kündigt sein Account oder steckt es sonst wohin.

Die Leute sind bereit weit über 13Euro Monatlich für dieses Spiel auszugeben und man meckert wegen einem Itemshop?


----------



## knusperzwieback (5. November 2009)

Naja, ich seh WoW nur als Spiel und Zeitvertreib. Bin also kein Hardcore-WoWler.

Pets ok, geht gerade noch. Wird aber IMHO nur der Anfang sein. Wenns gut läuft wären sie ja blöde, wenn man die Kuh nicht noch mehr melken würde.

Wie auch immer. Wenn sie für andres Zeug auch Geld wollen, geh ich wieder zu Runes of Magic, oder nem anderen F2P Game. Für die 13 eus im Monat geh ich dann lieber ins Kino.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@LordofDemons

Selten so nen Fanboy wie dich gesehen.


----------



## Cerom (5. November 2009)

Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Blizzard einen Itemshop einführt. Oft genug wurde es voraus gesagt, nicht von WoW-Fanboys die solches wünschen, sondern von Spielern die sich schon wegen anderer Änderungen beschwerten. Fast alles was ich da aufgelistet habe war mal undenkbar, vieles wurde auch von den CM im Forum bestritten. Blizzard wird auch noch spielentscheidende Dinge im Shop verkaufen. Auch wenn einige das hier jetzt noch für undenkbar halten. Und die Befürworter werden auch das dann als „ist doch gar nicht so schlimm“ hinstellen. Irgendein Argument findet sich immer.


----------



## -Baru- (5. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Nunja einige wurden davon wirklich gewollt. Aber einige wurden von der
> Mehrheit eher abgelehnt. Fraktionswechsel zB. Weil nicht nur auf manchen
> Servern das Ungleichgewicht Horde-Allianz noch weiter in schieflage geraten
> konnte, sondern auch, weil man deswegen auch die Begrenzung von nur
> ...



Aber warum wurde es abgelehnt? Weil die Merheit der Spieler die Funktion nicht nutzen wollte? Weil sie darin einen Bruch der WoW Realität sahen? 
Für mich stellt diese Funktion nichts dergleichen dar. Es ist lediglich eine Option für Spieler, die keine Lust haben, ihren Char bei der anderen Fraktion zu rerollen. 

Dass das Ungleichgewicht der Fraktionen durch den Wechsel begünstigt wurde kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, da ich keine Statistik kenne, in der steht wie oft von welcher zu welcher Fraktion gewechselt wurde.


----------



## Urbulgrokash (5. November 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Blizzard einen Itemshop einführt. Oft genug wurde es voraus gesagt, nicht von WoW-Fanboys die solches wünschen, sondern von Spielern die sich schon wegen anderer Änderungen beschwerten. Fast alles was ich da aufgelistet habe war mal undenkbar, vieles wurde auch von den CM im Forum bestritten. Blizzard wird auch noch spielentscheidende Dinge im Shop verkaufen. Auch wenn einige das hier jetzt noch für undenkbar halten. Und die Befürworter werden auch das dann als „ist doch gar nicht so schlimm“ hinstellen. Irgendein Argument findet sich immer.




So traurig es klingt aber so ist es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (5. November 2009)

Spielentscheidene Dinge werden bereits verkauft, nennt sich Addon.

Ich fände, das wär übrigens ein guter Ansatz:

WoW-Shop:

-neue Instanz : 10€

- neues BG : 10€

-gesamt Addon mit allem (auch Events, etc.) 30€

So kann jeder aussuchen, was er haben will. MC donalds wäre ein guter Vergleich.
Wer möchte, kauft sich halt 2 BigMäcs, der andere möchte nur Pommes und ne Cola
und der nächste will wiederum alles und nimmt ein Menü.
Alle sind glücklich. oder?


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (5. November 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Na ob du das Pet "vielleicht" durch TCG bekommst und dafür viel Geld ausgeben musst damit es mal dabei ist oder ob du einen direkt definierten Betrag zahlst im Itemshop für das gleiche. nunja das ist schon ein Unterschied.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



er hat ja bereits gesagt, dass er gegen die tgc items ist

ich persönlich halte alle vorteile (und sei es auch nur ein pet), die spieler erhalten, wenn sie geld zahlen, schlichtweg für falsch!

doch ich verwette meinen char darauf, dass sie *niemals* items verkaufen werden, die nicht von kosmetischer natur sind


----------



## Nachtglanz (5. November 2009)

Mich stört nur dran das wiedermal 10$ direkt in 10€ gewandelt werden.. =)

Solangs nur bei Pets und anderem unwichtigem Kram bleibt solls mir egal sein.. btw GIEF Mounts zum kaufen!!! =D


----------



## Füchtella (5. November 2009)

*Achtung, Ironie*

Oh mein Gott!

Blizzard nimmt Geld für Haustiere!

Die Welt geht unter, mindestens!

Denn nun *müsst* ihr euch ja diese Haustiere kaufen, weil ihr ja auch die entsprechenden Erfolge haben *müsst*. 
Das ist echt voll brutale *Abzocke*.
 *Ironie Ende*

Mal ehrlich.

Wenn die Benzinpreise kurz vor Ferienbeginn steigen, ist das Abzocke. Weil man trotzdem tanken muss und keine Wahl hat.
Wenn mein trom- oder Wärmeanbieter seine Preise anzieht, ist das auch Abzocke, denn auch da habe ich nciht viel Wahl.

Aber haustoere für Geld?
Bitte?
Wo ist das Abzocke?

Wenn's mir zu teuer ist, kaufe ich die blöden Biester eben nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (5. November 2009)

Allein die Tatsache, das die Amerikaner weniger für das Spiel zahlen als wir, ist schon eine Frechheit.

Jetzt kommt der Itemshop dazu, als wenn Blizzard wirklich was mit "Herz spenden will"....
Wenn ich spende, spende ich zu 100%, nicht zu 50%, so viel ist schon mal klar.

Die zwei pets finde ich nicht wirklich schlimm und mache daraus auch keinen Hehl, ich finde es nur schlimm, das

- ich nur diese Möglichkeit habe an dieses pet zu kommen (ggf. ich will es natürlich haben)
- das da hinter Geldmacherei steckt
- das Blizzard nur für ein pet 50% spendet, eher wir, nur das unser Name nirgendwo aufgeführt ist, außer auf dem Bankkonto und
- das niemand weiß was noch kommt

Theoretisch könnte man damit einen legalen Goldhandel machen. Man kauft das pet für 10Euro, den Code dafür gibt man einem anderen
Spieler, der demjenigen dafür Gold gibt. 
Das nur als Beispiel nebenbei....


----------



## -Baru- (5. November 2009)

Und wenn dir die Benzinpreise zu hoch sind, dann fahr doch mit dem Fahrrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sakulta (5. November 2009)

ich find's ok, das blizzard nicht-spielrelevante inhalte weiterverkauft. wenn die leute bereit sind, für so blödsinn geld zu bezahlen: bittesehr! 

sollte irgendwann der punkt erreicht werden, wo blizzard vielleicht direkt rüstungen, waffen oder gar gold verkauft, wäre das ein grund, mit wow aufzuhören. aber solange is mir das echt SOWAS von total egal...


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Huntara schrieb:


> - das da hinter Geldmacherei steckt


*hust* kapitalisten sind schweine und so *hust*


----------



## Dr.unken (5. November 2009)

EngraTodesklinge schrieb:


> So lange es nur unsinniger Kram wie Reittiere und sonstige Funitems sind is mir des latte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *hust* kapitalisten sind schweine und so *hust*


*hust* du hast recht *hust*


----------



## Dunkelmanne (5. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es gibt leute für die WoW wirklich ein MMORPG ist, da gehört auch der punkt RPG dazu, und ein großteil dieser leute interessieren sich eben auch für das sammeln von diesen tieren, und es ist einfach unverschämt leuten 13 euro aus der tasche zu ziehen und dann noch 20 nur damit sie 2 pets haben, ich könnt mir gut vorstellen das blizzard so dreist ist und auch noch für irgendwelche erfolge diese pets notwendig macht...



deine argumentation zieht hier leider nicht, da du ja für manche bisherigen pets auch geld zahlen musstest, sei es für die collectors edition oder für trading cards, um an das heissgeliebte Sammlerstück zu gelangen. Der petshop ist nur eine direktere Art dieser bisherigen Peteinkäufe.

solange man sich keine spieltechnischen vorteile erkaufen kann, finde ich es voellig in Ordnung. Es wird schliesslich auch keiner dazu gezwungen diese pets zu kaufen, genauso wie man bisher auch nicht dazu gezwungen wurde tcg oder collectors edition zu kaufen... punkt.

btw ich hab se mir beide gekauft und steh dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kromagus (5. November 2009)

warum findet ihr das alles so schlecht ? 
1. Der Shop verändert nichts am Spiel
2. Die Haustiere sind auch nicht zum angeben geeignet da sie so leicht zu bekommen sind
Ich finde das es kein Itemshop sondern ein Petshop ist ....


----------



## Raaandy (5. November 2009)

wow ist toll

itemshops scheiße

wow + itemshop =

für jeden siehts anderst aus ich für meinen teil komme bei dieser gleichung dann zu,  scheiße!


----------



## -Baru- (5. November 2009)

*Raaandy einen richtigen RP-Server hinstell*

Sooo und nun kannst du auch nicht mehr meckern, da auf nem RP-Server kein Char mit nem Mini-Khel rumlaufen kann ^^


----------



## Galjun (5. November 2009)

Die Pets vom Itemshop sind wie der Frostwyrmwelpe von der Collectors Edition.
Das Pet ist nicht nur für 1 Charakter sonder für ganzen Account. Wenn man einen neuen Charakter erstellt wird man das Pet wie das Frostwyrm immerwieder im Briefkasten haben.
Wie oft habt ihr über die Leute gemeckert die mit einem Frostwyrmwelpe rumrennen? Die haben für WotLK sehr viel mehr bezahlt. (ja es gibt ausnahmen die WotLK CE natürlich von irgendwo günstiger bekommen haben)
Ich geh mir jetzt Kael Thuzad kaufen!


----------



## Huntara (5. November 2009)

kromagus schrieb:


> warum findet ihr das alles so schlecht ?
> 1. Der Shop verändert nichts am Spiel
> 2. Die Haustiere sind auch nicht zum angeben geeignet da sie so leicht zu bekommen sind
> Ich finde das es kein Itemshop sondern ein Petshop ist ....



Ich denke die zwei pets sind nicht das schlimme, aber es wird noch mehr kommen.
Wer sich erinnert, weiß, das es auch niemals ein Fraktionswechsel, Völkerwechsel, etc. kommen sollte.

Und laut eines CMs, ich zitiere:



> Generell können wir nichts kategorisch zu 100% ausschließen. In keiner Mitteilung steht "wird es niemals nicht geben".



Blizzard behält es sich also vor, solche shops zu eröffnen, obwohl man heute diverse Sachen wie Aussehen verändern, Wechsel etc.
machen kann.

Es ist einfach schlicht und weg nicht mehr das Spiel was man vor Jahren angefangen hat zu spielen und ist aus meiner Sicht heraus
Ausbeuterei.
Warum nur 50% spenden und nicht 100%?
Warum nur bei einem pet eine Spende von 50%?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

ja dann hör halt auf zu spielen Huntara


----------



## Kollesche (5. November 2009)

warum jammert ihr alle rum?
wie schon erwähnt solange dadurch keine spielerischen vorteile entstehen und "nur" pets und mounts und sonstiger quatsch gekauft werden kann isses doch total wurscht!
zwingt euch doch keiner da was zu kaufen!


----------



## YoungNight (5. November 2009)

Also " es sind nur Pets " ich kanns nicht mehr hören, Leute die sowas posten können nicht weiter als bis zum Horizont denken,
Ich bin auch kein Petsammler (die trifft das schon etwas ärgerlich), ganz ehrlich mir sind die viecher sowas von egal, aber blizz holt sich die Kohle stück für stück, das wird immer mehr, mit immer mehr möglichkeiten, da es ein sehr starkes Suchtbezogenes MMO ist gehts ja noch einfacher, ich sags nochmal so:

Itemshop ist nur die Spitze des Eisberges die kommen wird......

Ist klar eine Firma hat nur Gewinn als Interesse, aber hier geht es auch ums Prinzip wenn man schon Monatlich zahlen muss und das nicht gerade wenig, das man noch was drauflegen kann wenn man etwas INHALT haben möchte der nur aus Pixel besteht.....

ABer laut den Antworten hier ist dennen das egal, das sind auch Leute die glauben die Erde sei eine Scheibe und die wird sich nie ändern......´
Mit euch kann man alles machen was man möchte, sozusagen Laboraffen.


----------



## Redolan (5. November 2009)

Ich finde das zwar net so schlimm das man sich jetzt pets kaufen kann. Das einzige was ich daran schlimm finde ist das man sich die pets nicht erspielen kann das heißt wenn man so ein vieh haben will wird mans wohl oder übel kaufen müssen...


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

wow youngnight solange keiner beweisen kann das man equipt (spielrelevantes equi) da kaufen kann ist es mir latte.

jeder schreit immer rum "jaaa das wird sicher kommen", aber KEINER ABSOLUTER KEINER VON EUCH WEIß ES SICHER!

also hörts whinen auf


----------



## -Baru- (5. November 2009)

YoungNight schrieb:


> Ist klar eine Firma hat nur Gewinn als Interesse, aber hier geht es auch ums Prinzip wenn man schon Monatlich zahlen muss und das nicht gerade wenig, das man noch was drauflegen kann wenn man etwas INHALT haben möchte der nur aus Pixel besteht.....



Stimmt, uns deshalb verklag ich Warner Bros.!!!
Kann ja nich angehen, dass die nen Film mit Überlänge produzieren und ich dafür mehr bezahle. Sind ja nur Pixel...Ach quatsch Bilder!


----------



## Icejumper (5. November 2009)

toryz schrieb:


> Haustiere, einfach nur Haustiere...keiner wird gezwungen diese zu kaufen, sie bieten auch keine verbesserungen auf Atribute.
> 
> Also bitte was ist daran so schlimm?
> 
> ...




Denken anfangen !!!!!!!

Heute sind es nur einfache Haustiere, morgen sind es die Items, wie bessere Waffen, spitzen Rüstung, u.s.w.
Blizz testet heute mal wie das so klappt, und ob viele User sich so ein Pet kaufen.
Und es werden sich viele so ein Pet kaufen, weil sie da wieder in Dalaran mit angeben können!!

beginnt nun das 2 Klassen wow ???


----------



## Huntara (5. November 2009)

YoungNight schrieb:


> ABer laut den Antworten hier ist dennen das egal, das sind auch Leute die glauben die Erde sei eine Scheibe und die wird sich nie ändern......´
> Mit euch kann man alles machen was man möchte, sozusagen Laboraffen.



Seh ich genauso!

@LordofDemons

Was ist das denn für eine Argumentation? 
Wir diskutieren hier. Lese Dir bitte noch mal meinen post durch und dann überleg mal was Du schreibst...


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2009)

Icejumper schrieb:


> Heute sind es nur einfache Haustiere, morgen sind es die Items, wie bessere Waffen, spitzen Rüstung, u.s.w.



Nein.


----------



## Leckerlie (5. November 2009)

dann ist es also auch nicht mehr weit mit dem bezahlen für items, neue rüstungssets usw.

finde ich echt sche**e, um mal ehrlich zu sein -.-

Das raubt dem spiel ein großen teil seiner philosophie, nämlich das alle mit gleichem realen aufwand, ingame zeigen wie gut sie sind und was sie alles erreichen können...
finde ich echt schade, denn ich bin mir sicher das da dieser erste schritt richtung items for cash gemacht wurde, wird der zeite nicht so schwer fallen...

so long...


----------



## Chalis (5. November 2009)

Blizzard zwingt Nimanden die Haustiere zu kaufen.

Ich verstehe nicht warum sich so viele Leute aufgeregen. 

Blizzard ist einen Firma, und JEDE Firma versucht Geld zu machen, egal ob manche Ihre Gimmiks Blöd finden oder nicht.


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2009)

Huntara schrieb:


> Allein die Tatsache, das die Amerikaner weniger für das Spiel zahlen als wir, ist schon eine Frechheit.



Nö.


----------



## -Baru- (5. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nö.



^^


----------



## Úlralas (5. November 2009)

80% hier sind nur am Flamen... 

Mein Gott, kennt ihr nichts anderes wie Flamen?!

Hört doch auf rumzuweinen....  Wer die dinger haben will, gibt Geld dafür aus, wer es nicht möchte, der lässt es bleiben!

Als wenn die irgendwelche Wichtigen Items im Shop verkaufen würden...   lächerlich...

Ihr regt euch immer über alles auf was Blizzard macht, würdet aber selbst die Toilettenschüsseln dort ablecken wenn ihr wüsstet das Blizz WoW aufgäbe... 

Wartet doch erst immer ab wie sich die Dinge entwickeln und DANN seid ihr berechtigt kritik zu äußern...  


Packt mal die Tempotücher weg wenn ihr auf Buffed.de geht und schaut mal Positiv in die Runde.
Wenn Blizz sagt das der Erlös an eine Stiftung geht, dann hat das doch was positives. 
Das hebt das Image!  Einmal soll auch mal was Positives in den Medien berichtet werden über WoW... 


PS:  Nochmal ein kleines Beispiel. 
Viele Jammern wegen dem Design der letzten T-Sets.   Die die Jammern, sind Maßgeblich daran schuld das diese so aussehen wie im Moment.
Wenn ihr als Designer da sitzt, und euch ständig im I-net reinziehen müsst was für eine scheisse ihr wieder gebracht habt, geht euch auch irgendwann die
Motivation und die Ideen aus.  Und siehe da, das Ergebnis könnt ihr euch anschauen... 



Bitte hört auf mit dem Rumgewhine...      sry aber das musste jetzt ma raus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (5. November 2009)

Chalis schrieb:


> Blizzard zwingt Nimanden die Haustiere zu kaufen.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht warum sich so viele Leute aufgeregen.
> 
> Blizzard ist einen Firma, und JEDE Firma versucht Geld zu machen, egal ob manche Ihre Gimmiks Blöd finden oder nicht.



Es regen sich deswegen so viele drüber auf, weil Blizzard schon oft genug gesagt hat: 

Wird nicht eingeführt! 

Und was war? Es wurde eingeführt. 

In Amerika kostet der monatliche Preis weniger als in Deutschland. Amerikaner zahlen also schon weniger, warum, frag mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber allein das ist schon eine Frechheit. Wir bekommen das selbe für den unterschiedlichen Preis. 
Nur um an ein "Item" ranzukommen, dafür Geld auszugeben, mit einer wirtschaftlichen Ideologie die bis zum Himmel stinkt, Leute
zu locken und sich frech ins positive Bild zu stellen: ooooh, guck mal an, Blizzard spendet von meinen 10Euro noch 50 % und tut noch
was gutes!
Zitat von Xandus aus dem WoW-forum: Die 50%-Spende sehe ich leider als PR-Gag an, nur damit viele diese Pet`s kaufen. 

Seh ich genauso!

*Apropo Nutzungsbestimmungen von Blizzard:*
3. Sie stimmen zu, dass Sie unter keinen Umständen

(5 Gold, Waffen, Rüstung oder andere virtuelle Gegenstände, die in World of Warcraft benutzt werden, außerhalb der World of Warcraft-Plattform für "echtes" Geld zu kaufen oder zu verkaufen oder zu tauschen; 

Sind die jetzt damit nichtig?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 

Und da hier keine vernünftige Diskussion zustande kommt und hier nur dumme Kommentare kommen, werde ich mich hier mal verdrücken. 
Die Community scheint hier irgendwie weit durchschnittlich doch jünger zu sein ^^


----------



## Rappi (5. November 2009)

Ich finde den Pet-Shop zwar nicht gerade toll, aber stören tut mich das noch nicht. Allerdings denke ich, dass es wirklich ein Test ist, ob die Spieler bereit sind, für Spielgegenstände bare Münze zu zahlen.
In dem Moment, in dem ein Spielvorteil, und sei es nur ein zweiter Ruhestein, verkauft wird, werde ich aber WoW nicht weiter spielen.


----------



## Kev_S (5. November 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Ich finde den Pet-Shop zwar nicht gerade toll, aber stören tut mich das noch nicht. Allerdings denke ich, dass es wirklich ein Test ist, ob die Spieler bereit sind, für Spielgegenstände bare Münze zu zahlen.
> In dem Moment, in dem ein Spielvorteil, und sei es nur ein zweiter Ruhestein, verkauft wird, werde ich aber WoW nicht weiter spielen.


*räusper* 
durch die reduzierung des CD auf 30 Minuten hat man quasi nen 2ten Ruhestein^^"" Und Inschriftler können sich nun auch mit rollen teleportieren^^""


----------



## Barangar (5. November 2009)

von Huntara



> @LordofDemons
> 
> Was ist das denn für eine Argumentation?
> Wir diskutieren hier. Lese Dir bitte noch mal meinen post durch und dann überleg mal was Du schreibst...



also meines erachtens nach SPEKULIERT ihr eher als das ihr diskutiert.

FAKT ist, blizz verkauft nun Pets. Keiner wird gezwungen diese Pets zu kaufen, dementsprechend sehe ich darin keinen Kritikpunkt und habe damit kein Problem. 

Wer damit ein Problem hat, hat mehrere möglichkeiten
1. Er heult sich in Foren aus und dann ist die Sache gegessen
2. Er heult sich in Foren aus und kauft dann die Pets
3. Er heult sich in Foren aus und hört mit WoW auf
4. Er betrachtet die ganze Sache etwas nüchterner, ärgert sich 2 sek. und geht dann weiter seiner Wege


SPEKULATION ist, ob Blizz irgendwann auch andere Dinge verkaufen will, wie T-Sets. Wenn die Community es will schon, also heult nicht rum, wenn es so kommt. Kapitalismus beruht auf Angebot und Nachfrage, Blizz würde das nur tun, wenn sie sich davon gewinn versprechen. Also erforscht doch mal alle euer gewissen, und wenn ihr alle überzeugt von euch sagen könnt, das ihr weder gold noch items für Euronen kauft/kaufen würdet, DANN wird das wohl auch nicht passieren


----------



## Rappi (5. November 2009)

Kev_S schrieb:


> *räusper*
> durch die reduzierung des CD auf 30 Minuten hat man quasi nen 2ten Ruhestein^^"" Und Inschriftler können sich nun auch mit rollen teleportieren^^""



Oh, ich glaube dann hat man mir angemerkt, dass mein Account seit über einem halben Jahr inaktiv ist, oder?


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Kev_S schrieb:


> *räusper*
> durch die reduzierung des CD auf 30 Minuten hat man quasi nen 2ten Ruhestein^^"" Und Inschriftler können sich nun auch mit rollen teleportieren^^""


Von Shamys und ihrem Rückruf gar nicht zu sprechen


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Huntara schrieb:


> Es regen sich deswegen so viele drüber auf, weil Blizzard schon oft genug gesagt hat:
> 
> Wird nicht eingeführt!
> 
> Und was war? Es wurde eingeführt.


exakt das haben sie nicht

sie haben nie gesagt es wird Nicht, nie, überhaupt nicht, gar nicht, niemals sonder sie haben immer nur gesagt, nö jetzt nicht ob später haben sie IMMER offen gelassen


----------



## -Baru- (5. November 2009)

Huntara schrieb:


> Es regen sich deswegen so viele drüber auf, weil Blizzard schon oft genug gesagt hat:
> 
> Wird nicht eingeführt!
> 
> Und was war? Es wurde eingeführt.



Was ist so schlimm an Änderungen? Darf nicht auch mal ein Unternehmen sagen "OK wir haben zwar damals gesagt, wir machens nicht, aber in der jetzigen Situation haben wir uns umentschieden" ? Warum soll man auf seiner ersten Meinung festhalten und darf diese nicht überdenken? 



Huntara schrieb:


> In Amerika kostet der monatliche Preis weniger als in Deutschland. Amerikaner zahlen also schon weniger, warum, frag mich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So ist es aber nun einmal. Ich weiß auch nicht woran es liegt aber ich kann ja mal spekulieren:
GM's werden in den Staaten schlechter bezahlt -> geringerer Kostenaufschlag auf monatliche Gebühren



Huntara schrieb:


> und sich frech ins positive Bild zu stellen: ooooh, guck mal an, Blizzard spendet von meinen 10Euro noch 50 % und tut noch
> was gutes!
> Zitat von Xandus aus dem WoW-forum: Die 50%-Spende sehe ich leider als PR-Gag an, nur damit viele diese Pet`s kaufen.



Hat dann KRombacher mit ihrer Regenwald-Aktion nicht das gleiche gemacht? Kann es den Kindern in Not nicht egal sein, ob das Geld von WoW'lern ist oder direkten Spendern? Sie werden sich trotzdem freuen.





Huntara schrieb:


> Und da hier keine vernünftige Diskussion zustande kommt und hier nur dumme Kommentare kommen, werde ich mich hier mal verdrücken.
> Die Community scheint hier irgendwie weit durchschnittlich doch jünger zu sein ^^



Wer sich vor einer angeblich unvernünftigen Diskussion drückt, zeigt in meinen Augen damit aber auch keine charakterliche Stärke


----------



## Kev_S (5. November 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Von Shamys und ihrem Rückruf gar nicht zu sprechen


und als mage brauch man sowieso keinen Healtstone ^^"


----------



## Omidas (5. November 2009)

Barangar schrieb:


> [...]
> SPEKULATION ist, ob Blizz irgendwann auch andere Dinge verkaufen will, wie T-Sets. Wenn die Community es will schon, also heult nicht rum, wenn es so kommt. Kapitalismus beruht auf Angebot und Nachfrage, Blizz würde das nur tun, wenn sie sich davon gewinn versprechen. Also erforscht doch mal alle euer gewissen, und wenn ihr alle überzeugt von euch sagen könnt, das ihr weder gold noch items für Euronen kauft/kaufen würdet, DANN wird das wohl auch nicht passieren



Heulen tun beide Seiten. Die meisten tun hier nur ihre Meinung kund. Und das ist auch gut so.

Hier wird ganz deutlich gemacht, dass dieser Shop von vielen Spielern schon grenzwertig gesehen wird und das Blizzard ja nicht noch einen Schritt weiter gehen sollte in diese Richtung. Wenn dieser und Thread ihr Ziel erreichen können viele die so argumentieren wie du irgendwann zu uns sagen " seht ihr. Es kam nie zu einem richtigen Itemshop". Und das ohne es zu wissen, das es genau sowas hier es war, das dies verhindert.
Wenn niemand seinen Unmut jetzt kundtun würde, würden die Pfeifen es bei Blizzard doch sicher so interpretieren. "Beim Petshop gab es keinen wiederspruch. Lasst uns jetzt den nächsten Schritt wagen".

Nicht erst aufwachen wenns zu spät ist, sondern vorher schon seine Meinung kundtun.


----------



## Sabbataios (5. November 2009)

OOHHH mein Gott.
Reg dich doch nicht so auf, wo ist das Problem? Jetzt kann man 2 Pets im Shop kaufen und schon heulen alle rum. Ja, vielleicht kannste später sogar Flugmounts kaufen (hoff) und vielleicht sogar Equip (nicht hoff). Bleibt locker Mensch. Fraktionswechsel genau das selbe. Ob ich nun meine Allychars lösche und dann Horde anfange oder transen darf, wo ist das Problem? Meine Güte, spielt doch einfach oder lasst es sein. Warum muss man alles immer schlechtreden? ICH habe 2 Charakter von der Allianzseite zur Horde gezogen UND gerad ebend habe ICH beide Pets gekauft. Aber zwingt DICH jemand das zu machen? Nein? Na dann hör auf dich aufzuregen. Es ist ein Spiel und nicht dein Leben. Aber im Leben ist das doch nicht anders. Privatpatienten werden bevorzugt, Gesetzliche nicht. Und? Haste da auch schon in nem Forum gepostet, dass das nicht sein kann? Ich Tippe mal auf nein. Du soltlest vielleicht erstmal wieder einen Blick fürs wesentliche kriegen.
Was Equipkaufen angeht: Falls das kommen sollte werde ich bestimmt noch immer Spielen. Ich liebe dieses Spiel und werde mir das nicht kaput machen lassen, vor allem weil ich die meißten Änderungen gut finde. Aber wie beeinflusst DICH das eignetlich genau, dass man nun 2 Pets kaufen kann? Sehe einfach das Problem nicht.

MfG
Lushes


----------



## zkral (5. November 2009)

Ich erinner mal an das Interview mit WoW-Game-Designer Chilton am 27.06.2009 (http://www.buffed.de/features/5001/wow-gam...ommende-updates) und zitiere:



> *buffed: Demnach steht wohl auch ein Item-Shop für WoW nach wie vor nicht zur Debatte?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bedauerlich, dass Blizzard eine solche Desinformationspolitik verfolgt. Denn von der strategischen Entscheidung über die Planungsphase bis hin zur Veröffentlichung eines solchen Unterfangens sind mehr als nur 4 Monate notwendig. Mal davon abgesehen, dass von "nicht vorstellen" zu umgesetzt ein weiter Weg ist, verschenkt Blizzard mit solchen Aktionen massiv Glaubwürdigkeit. Wenn das Unternehmen der Ansicht ist, Mikrotransaktionen als Finanzierungsmodell einzuführen wäre für WOW sinnvoll, dann sollte der User nicht guten Glaubens gelassen werden.

F2P Spiele finanzieren sich ohne monatliche Gebühr ausschließlich über Itemshops bzw. zweite Währungen. Durch die monatliche Spielgebühr von WOW sollte eigentlich ausreichend sichergestellt sein, dass der Spielumfang vollständig ausgeschöpft werden kann. TCG war bereits Grenzwertig, aber für Sammler und Liebhaber noch nachzuvollziehen. Einen reinen Pixelshop hingegen, das grenzt an Marktabschöpfung und riecht für mich danach, die Blizzard-Cash-Cow zu melken, ehe sie zum Abdecker muss.

Wenn der erste Gegenstand im Itemshop auftaucht, der ingame einen Vorteil verschafft, ist mein Account gekündigt. Doppelt bezahl ich nicht, und Einsteiger in das Spiel wird es dann auch deutlich weniger geben. Wer kauft sich dann ein Spiel, für das er (bis dahin) 3 Erweiterungen kaufen muss und dann zusätzlich zu den monatlichen Grundgebühren auch noch die Items kaufen muss, um nicht als Noob verschrien zu werden? Darüber hinaus sehe ich auch eine massive Gefahr der Verschuldung von Jugendlichen, die allzu häufig den Überblick bei Mikrotransaktionen verlieren.

In diese Sinne

guten Loot und viel Spass beim Zocken

Zkral


----------



## La Saint (5. November 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> /2 Suche noch 2 DD und 1 Heal für IceCrown 25er hc (shadowmourne schon vergeben)(mindestens 30€ Equip!!)



You made my day. Der Gearcheck vor der Bank in Dalaran wird demnächst noch viel Freude bereiten.

Außerdem ist Blizzard nicht konsequent. Mir fallen noch viele andere Möglichkeiten ein, wie Blizzard einen kleinen Nebenverdienst einstecken könnte. Natürlich alle nicht spielentscheidend.

*Die Expressfahrkarte*
Dauert euch die Fahrtzeit im Schiff und Zeppelin zu lang? Ist der Linienflug zur Ini zu langweilig? Für nur 8€ könnt ihr am Fahrkartenschalter neben dem Petshop eine Dauerfahrkarte erwerben, mit der sich einen Monat lang auf allen Reisestrecken die Expressfahrzeuge mit der halben Reisezeit benutzen lassen.

*Die Wünschelrute*
Für 12€ könnte ihr euch im Spielzeugladen von Dalaran eine Wünschelrute kaufen die euch automatisch zu den nächsten Resourcen in eurer Umgebung führt. Die gelernten Sammelberufe werden dabei automatisch berücksichtigt. Damit wird das Sammeln von Kräutern und Erzen zum Kinderspiel. Die goldene Wünschelrute (120€) ist speziell für druidische Alchemisten auf französischen Servern gedacht. Sie findet spezielle Kräuter um einen Zaubertrank zu brauen, der übermenschliche Kräfte verleiht.

*Die Silberne Nagelfeile*
Wenn ihr dieses Amulett bei euch tragt, dann wird jeder Schmied in Azeroth euch als Förderer der Geheimen Schmiede-Innung erkennen und eure Rüstung kostenlos reparieren. Ihr könnt es für einen kleinen Obulus von 45€ beim Kunstschmied in Dalaran erwerben. Etwaige Rabatte durch Ruf bei den Kirin Tor werden selbstverständlich berücksichtigt.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Gitstampfa (5. November 2009)

Aus einem Interview im Juli mit Tom Chilton Quelle:



> VideoGamer.com: Will WoW always be subscription based? Could it ever have a micro-transaction/free-to-play model?
> 
> TC: I certainly think it's possible that we could do some kind of micro-transaction stuff. Whether or not World of Warcraft ever goes the direction of, I guess like Anarchy Online has gone the direction of going free-to-play with micro-transactions. Whether we ever shift to a free-to-play model is really too hard to say at this point. Anything I say now could easily five years from now end up seeming like, oh my gosh, that was an incredibly dumb thing to say, how naive!



Vielleicht ist das ja ein Testlauf für solch ein Modell und dessen Akzeptanz in der Community.

Und auch wenn sich viele hier aufregen, am Ende entscheidet das Geld über dessen Zukunft. Mir persöhnlich ist der Petshop egal, wer das Geld hat und sich davon was kaufen möchten, kann das tun und lassen wo er will. Selbst wenn es (in übertriebener Steigerung) einmal möglich sein sollte, Tset zu kaufen...und? Meinen Spielspass stört es nicht, ich hab Spass daran, mir das auf die althergebrachte Art und Weise zu beschaffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (5. November 2009)

Sabbataios schrieb:


> Sehe einfach das Problem nicht.



Das ist schade, denn das ist für eine Diskussion schon notwenig.

Ich sehe Omidas Problem. Für ihn ist der Pet-Shop der Anfang eines Auskundschaftsversuchs seitens Blizzard. Ferner sieht er beim Erfolg des Pet-Shops die Erweiterung zu einem Item-Shop. Und dies würde seinen Spielspaß erheblich mindern. Also ist es sein gutes Recht, hier seine Meinung zu vertreten.


----------



## Sharkeno (5. November 2009)

Also solange es "nur" Pets sind, kanns mir egal sein, aber wenn Blizzard anfängt, zb. jetzt Waffen für Euros zu verkaufen, wirds schon scheisse.

Dann kann sich ja jedes kleine Kind, das genug Taschengeld bekommt, sich epische Waffen kaufen, ohne dafür was gemacht zu haben.
Aber solange es nur pets sind...



MfG. der Schurke von Nebenan


----------



## Crystania (5. November 2009)

Ich verstehe es nicht, wieso man sich so dermaßen über 2 dusselige Pets aufregen kann. Man kann doch schon jeden scheiss kaufen, und hab auch schon einiges gekauft. 
Das ist n Petshop, HAUSTIERE und keine "ITEMS" im dem Sinne, wo ihr vielleicht T10 reinschiebt. Lesen bildet meine Freunde.


----------



## Rhokan (5. November 2009)

Pets.... is doch egal, wenn Blizz so mehr Geld bekommt springt vielleicht ja mal wieder was raus das man Content nennen kann... aber wehe richtige Items, ehe ich das Lese wird mein Acc gekündigt.... bin so oder so schon kurz davor


----------



## Segojan (5. November 2009)

La schrieb:


> *Die Expressfahrkarte*
> Dauert euch die Fahrtzeit im Schiff und Zeppelin zu lang?



Stell dir vor, du müsstest bei einer Schiffsreise tatsächlich so lange warten, wie die Strecke auf der Karte wirklich ist, und würdest nicht geportet...


----------



## Swold (5. November 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es nicht, wieso man sich so dermaßen über 2 dusselige Pets aufregen kann. Man kann doch schon jeden scheiss kaufen, und hab auch schon einiges gekauft.
> Das ist n Petshop, HAUSTIERE und keine "ITEMS" im dem Sinne, wo ihr vielleicht T10 reinschiebt. Lesen bildet meine Freunde.



Und genau so ist es. Auf der ersten Seite dieses Thema schrieb jemand, er höre nun auf mit WoW - wegen einem Ingamepet?! Ahje...
Activision Blizzard verkauft doch schon länger WoW Artikel, etwa Mousepads. Nun ein Ingametier, was den potenziellen Käufern keinen (!!!) Vorteil im Spiel bringt, wo ist also das Problem?


----------



## -Baru- (5. November 2009)

Sharkeno schrieb:


> Dann kann sich ja jedes kleine Kind, das genug Taschengeld bekommt, sich epische Waffen kaufen, ohne dafür was gemacht zu haben.
> Aber solange es nur pets sind...



Hat er doch gemacht. Er hat Geld dafür bezahlt. Dadurch, dass er für das Geld eine Waffe in WoW gekauft hat, musste er an anderer Stelle auf dieses Geld verzichten. Es war aber von vornherein seine Entscheidung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. November 2009)

YoungNight schrieb:


> Ist klar eine Firma hat nur Gewinn als Interesse, aber hier geht es auch ums Prinzip wenn man schon Monatlich zahlen muss und das nicht gerade wenig, das man noch was drauflegen kann wenn man etwas INHALT haben möchte der nur aus Pixel besteht.....



hm is ja auch ein ganz neues Prinzip!!

Bei Premiere/Sky zahl ich monatlich und wenn ich nen aktuellen Boxkampf/Spielfilm sehen will...extra.

Im Fintnesscenter zahl ich monatliche und wenn ich in die fuck finnische Sauna will....extra.

In Disneyworld zahl ich pauschal und wenn ich an die Daddelautomaten will...extra.

usw.


Willkommen in der Realität.
Hoffentlich hälste die aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (5. November 2009)

ich denke blizz machts wie bioware mit star wars the old repuplic wie bekannt wurde wirds da auch ein, p2p game mit itemshop. 

so wirds mit wow auch p2p und möglihckeiten sich gimmigs zu kaufen für echtes geld. evt. find das auch nich weiter wild. nur wie schon oft erwähnt, wenns dann mit rezepten losgeht, usw. dann wirds mieß.


----------



## Barangar (5. November 2009)

natürlich wird blizz auswerten, wie der Shop angenommen wird, aber ganz sicher nicht an der Forenresonanz sondern an den Umsatzzahlen, die sind nämlich wesentlich objektiver als sämtliche Forenbeiträge. Die Forenbeiträge sagen nämlich nichts aus, ausser das sich wer die zeit genommen hat, sie zu tippen. Ob derjenige nicht danach doch kauft belegen sie in keiner weise. Das Geld was Blizz verdient zeigt aber sehr deutlich, wie das ganze in der Com angenommen wird. 


Folglich haben es alle Spieler selbst in der Hand. Wenn genug kaufen wird Blizz das ganze als erfolg abheften und weiterverfolgen, entrüstung in Foren hin oder her


----------



## hordler71 (5. November 2009)

Also ich hab mir die beiden süssen schon gekauft und warte sehnsüchtig auf Zugabe *Hände reib*


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (5. November 2009)

Blizzard zerstört ihr Spiel wir die Konsequenzen wohl relativ schnell bekommen.

Ach wie ich mich an jeder Negativmeldung laben werde. 
Die Fanboys hier und im Wow Forum erinnern mich irgendwie an die War Beta "Ihr habt doch keine Ahnung. Unsere Götter sagen es wird alles gut, das wird alles so super das wird alles in den Schatten stellen".
Die Zeit nach dem Release brachte einen dann viele amüsante Momente.

Bin mir 100% sicher das Blizz sich gerade ihr eigenes Grab schaufelt. Da können noch so viel schreiben wie toll doch alles ist und das alles was sie tun so perfekt ist wie es kaum anders geht.

Ich werde mich an jeden dieser Threads genüsslich erinnern wenn dann die Panik ausbricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barangar (5. November 2009)

Warum sollte man wegen WoW panik bekommen? Oder WAR? Oder Aion? Oo


----------



## Zarlord (5. November 2009)

> natürlich wird blizz auswerten, wie der Shop angenommen wird, aber ganz sicher nicht an der Forenresonanz sondern an den Umsatzzahlen, die sind nämlich wesentlich objektiver als sämtliche Forenbeiträge. Die Forenbeiträge sagen nämlich nichts aus, ausser das sich wer die zeit genommen hat, sie zu tippen. Ob derjenige nicht danach doch kauft belegen sie in keiner weise. Das Geld was Blizz verdient zeigt aber sehr deutlich, wie das ganze in der Com angenommen wird.
> 
> 
> Folglich haben es alle Spieler selbst in der Hand. Wenn genug kaufen wird Blizz das ganze als erfolg abheften und weiterverfolgen, entrüstung in Foren hin oder her



/sign

Und weil ich auch dieser Meinung bin, möchte ich meinen Beitrag aus einem andern Thread auch nochmal hier los lassen:

Ich bin nicht der Meinung: "Es ist nur ein Pet. Wer will, soll sich das kaufen und wer nicht, der kauft es eben nicht. Hört auf zu meckern"
Und warum?
Blizz ist ein Unternehmen, die mehr Profit machen wollen. Soweit legithim.
Jetzt bieten sie für harte Euros ein Pet an. Geben an, die Hälfte zu spenden.
Tausenede werden es kaufen. Blizz erkennt, dass das Konzept funktioniert hat. Und weil Blizz immernoch ein Unternehmen ist was noch mehr Profit machen will, wird man weiter überlegen wie dies realisiert werden kann. Und der Gedanke wie man sich das Geld, das die Chinafarmer verdienen, in die eigene Tasche stecken kann, spielt dabei sicherlich auch ein große Rolle.
Als nächstes wird dann ein Reitmount im Itemshop zu erstehen sein.........und so wird es weitergehen bis wir irgendwann an dem Punkt sind an dem Du Dir Dein ganzes Equip zusammenkaufen kannst und zwar für Euros.
Alles schön und gut, wer will soll das Zeugs kaufen und wer nicht, der halt nicht.....
Das Problem ist bloss, so funktioniert wow nicht...wow lebt von dem Streben nach höherem, das meistern von Inis für Equip und dem farmen für Equip bzw dessen Optimierungen.

Das ganze könnte ganz schnell zu einer Fehlentscheidung werden, die zu deutlich Reduzierung der aktiven Accounts führen würde.
Fehlentscheidungen haben schon viel größere Konzerne den Kopf gekostet.

Vielleicht wird es nur bei dem Pet bleiben, ich denke das hängt ganz von dem Verkaufserfolg ab. Denn darum geht es in der Wirtschaft..............

Und das ganze als Charity-Aktion zu deklarieren ist total lächerlich..........
Charity wäre, wenn sie von jedem aktiven Account ein Jahr lang z.B. 0,10€ spenden würden......rechnet mal aus ;-)

Das ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema...............so long!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

er scheint nicht mehr viel im leben zu haben wenn er wegen computer spielen panik kriegt :O


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. November 2009)

Brutus schrieb:


> Ich werde mich an jeden dieser Threads genüsslich erinnern wenn dann die Panik ausbricht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy meint da zu:


*Dont`t panic!*


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Ohrensammler <3 du bist wieder der alte


----------



## Parkour (5. November 2009)

Man man man xD
Echt extrem was Alle allgemein verlangen. 
WoW kostet pro Monat 13€ Und man kann somit 30 Tage praktisch jede Stunde spielen, und trotzdem ist noch abwechslung drin.

Normalerweise kosten Spiele 40-60€ und die hat man in 2 Tagen durch. 
Natürlich sind die Aktionreicher und Besser. aber nach 2 Tagen eben fertig.

Und nur weil Blizz jez vllt ein wenig extra Geld machen will, und das durch, im Spiel irrelevanten Dinge, is das doch verständlich^^

Ausserdem glaube ich kaum dass blizz irgendwann irgendwas verkaufen wird, was einem ingame einen vorteil verschafft,
Denn sonst würden sie schon längst ingame Gold verkaufen oder so. Und meinetwegen sollen sie auch mounts, frisuren oder nutzlose hüte verkaufen^^ wen juckts, freut euch dass blizz dadurch mehr geld hat um euer spiel zu verbessern ;D
.
mfg Parkour ;D


----------



## Scissor (5. November 2009)

Also mir ist das völlig egal, solange man keine spielerischen Vorteile im Shop erwerben kann. Dann wäre allerdings Schluss für mich.


----------



## Elenor (5. November 2009)

@parkour
Es geht nicht darum, das Blizz ein bisschen Geld machen will, sondern um die finanzielle Weiterentwicklung. Zumindest ist es bei vielen Spielern ein Dorn im Auge.
Dieser Post von Seite 28 gefällt mir da sehr gut

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=2234917


----------



## Whitepeach (5. November 2009)

eigentlich merkwürdig, dass dieser Thread, der auf Seite 25 schon geschlossen wurde, wieder freigegeben wurde. Ausser dass man von lauter Angstschweiss der panikbesessenen Schwarzsehern hier inzwischen fast wegschwimmt ist ja nicht viel mehr bei rumgekommen.

2-Klassengesellschaft bildet sich hier höchstens zwischen notorischen Nörglern, die zu jedem Addon oder Inhaltspatch ihren Account kündigen (wollen) und den Leuten, die Spass am Spiel haben, welche von der Nörglerseite dann boshafterweise "Fanboy" genannt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*winke* nochmals an alle neuen zukünftigen Ex-Wowlern.
Leben und leben lassen.


----------



## BlackBirdone (5. November 2009)

Viel sclimmer ist ja der Preis USA 10 $ in EU 10 EURO!!!

Dreißter gehts kaum^^ Beim Umrechnungskurs währen das 6,716 € runden wir mal auf 7 € , wir zahlen somit mehr als 3 € obendrauf

Währen übrigens 14,8898 USD das iss hard


----------



## The Future (5. November 2009)

So das war der entgültige Grund das ich meinen account jetzt stillgelegt habe nicht nur das alles einfacher wird, das man Rasse und Fraktion sowie bald die Klasse wechseln kann worauf Die neue Rassen Klassen kombination natürlich nicht hindeutet.

Aber bald wird es Reittiere für Geld geben und dann T sets die man natürlich auch so farmen könnte wobei die gekauften natürlich besser aussehen und leichter zu bekommen sind.


----------



## BlackBirdone (5. November 2009)

> Aber bald wird es Reittiere für Geld geben und dann T sets die man natürlich auch so farmen könnte wobei die gekauften natürlich besser aussehen und leichter zu bekommen sind.



eher nicht ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. November 2009)

The schrieb:


> Aber bald wird es Reittiere für Geld geben und dann T sets die man natürlich auch so farmen könnte wobei die gekauften natürlich besser aussehen und leichter zu bekommen sind.



Oh ja all das wird kommen, und in einer durchgesickertem Bluepost stand, dass man auch gegen Geld Accounts von anderen Spielern wird stilllegen können und
dass man, wenn man Geld bezahlt, gar nicht mehr in Raids rein muss sondern ein Goblin rauskommt und einem dem Loot bringt.
Und die Flugmount für Geld fliegen 500% und machen dabei noch den Abwasch. Ode es kommt ein Chinese im WOW T-Shirt zu dir nach Hause und zockt für dich!! 

und es wird eine Funktion geben mit der man gegen Geld stillgelegte Account wieder zwangsaktivieren kann.

Die werd ich nutzen!! *notiert sich schon mal " The Future"*  Muhahahaha


----------



## MarZ1 (5. November 2009)

jo komm wir hören auf...es gibt ja auch pokemon kuscheltiere! also wirklich, schon wieder eine firma die geld machen will und nicht wie andere konkurs gehen, unverschämtheit


=> du gehst ja natürlich auch in jeden laden und beschwerst dich über die angebotenen waren oder?

fazit: wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X4ever (5. November 2009)

The schrieb:


> Aber bald wird es Reittiere für Geld geben und dann T sets die man natürlich auch so farmen könnte wobei die gekauften natürlich besser aussehen und leichter zu bekommen sind.



Ja, sicher und du weißt dies auch aus sicheren Quellen, oder? Brauchst du jetzt einfach ein paar Argumente mehr die deine Account Stilllegung begründen?


----------



## Manotis (5. November 2009)

T-Teile gegen Echtgeld? Das können sie nicht bringen! Sie müssen es schaffen die Gradwanderung zwischen Frustration unter den Spielern und Profit zu meistern. T-Teile würden das Fass dann wohl zum Überlaufen bringen. Da würden ihnen Millionen von Spielern davon rennen^^
Und Nachfrage scheint ja tatsächlich da zu sein nach solchem sinnlosen Crap! Da war so was wie ein Petshop doch absehbar. Da würde es mich dann nicht wundern wenn man bald auch extra Reittiere kaufen könnte für 50€ das Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 natürlich vorrausgesetzt sie werden verkauft.. .. und das liegt nunmal ganz allein bei den Spielern!
Aber spielrelevante Items können sie einfach nicht bringen und das werden sie auch nicht tun das wäre wohl über kurz oder lang ihr Todesurteil^^


----------



## Raaandy (5. November 2009)

"Ein Shop sie zu prellen, sie alle zu verführen, ins Debakel zu treiben und Ewig zu verarschen!"


----------



## Chajon (5. November 2009)

Habe nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, aber WO steht denn geschrieben, dass ihr pet oder Items oder oder oder kaufen MÜSST.
Wenn keiner kauft, wirds eingestellt. Es liegt also an jedem selbst.


----------



## Manotis (5. November 2009)

> "Ein Shop sie zu prellen, sie alle zu verführen, ins Debakel zu treiben und Ewig zu verarschen!"


hehe nice


----------



## Elenor (5. November 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> "Ein Shop sie zu prellen, sie alle zu verführen, ins Debakel zu treiben und Ewig zu verarschen!"




Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (5. November 2009)

"was ist das für eine neue Teufelei?"..."ein Item Shop, ein Feind gegen den ihr nichts ausrichten könnt...lauft!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Chajon naütrlich sagt niemand er muss es machen, lass es mal nur 5 % von allen wow spielern sein. schon lohnt sichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barangar (5. November 2009)

Zu den US-Preisen


Wenn man in den USA lebt und arbeitet sind 10$ soviel wie hierzulande 10€, wenn nicht sogar mehr. Schonmal darüber nachgedacht das die dort nicht in Euronen bezahlt werden.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (5. November 2009)

@TE

deswegen hörst du mit WoW auf?!


made my evening 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (5. November 2009)

X4ever schrieb:


> Ja, sicher und du weißt dies auch aus sicheren Quellen, oder? Brauchst du jetzt einfach ein paar Argumente mehr die deine Account Stilllegung begründen?


1. Habe ich meinen account gekündet nichts mit stillgelegt also.

2. noch vor ein paar jahren hieß es es wird definitiev NICHTS für echtes geld in WoW angeboten.

was haben wir bekommen Namens Wechsel.

Spieler müssen sich vorher überlegen wie ihr Charakter aussehen soll.

Bäm ihr konnt euren charakter jetzt ändern.

Man Wir das Geschlecht nicht ändern können.

Wir sind stolz das wir ihnen die Geschlechts änderung präsentieren können.

Es wird NIEMALS möglich sein von Allianz zur Horde oder von Horde zur Allianz zu wechseln.

Sie können ab sofort die Fraktion wechseln.

Ja wir haben einen Fraktions wechsel jedoch werden sie nicht ihr volk sondern NUR die Fraktion ändern können.

Sie haben ab sofort die möglichkeit ihr Volk innerhalb der eigenen Fraktion zu ändern.

Sie werden keine spielerischen vorteile durch einen NICHT GEPLANTEN Item shop bekommen.

Ab sofort steht der Pet SHOP zur verfügung wo sie sich erfollge gegen ECHTES GELD kaufen können [ Sammle x Haustiere ]



und als nächstes kommen die Reittiere, danach neue Sets die besser aussehen, dann starke Items, wertet eure alten waffen für Geld auf [ist ja kosmetisch ],
kauft T-Sets für echtes Geld, kauft neue Rassen Klassen kombinationen für echtes Geld usw.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. November 2009)

The schrieb:


> und als nächstes kommen die Reittiere, danach neue Sets die besser aussehen, dann starke Items, wertet eure alten waffen für Geld auf [ist ja kosmetisch ],
> kauft T-Sets für echtes Geld, kauft neue Rassen Klassen kombinationen für echtes Geld usw.



jajajaja...ich kauf mir ne Gilde für Geld  juhuu und einen GM und eine eigen Hauptstadt und einen LoginScreen und alles alles kauf ich  *sabber*
Bald wird es da sein baaald  The Future weiss es baaaald *hechel* mein eigener Raid nur für mich designt  für Geld  jaaaa  bald


----------



## iShock (5. November 2009)

The schrieb:


> 2. noch vor ein paar jahren hieß es es wird definitiev NICHTS für echtes geld in WoW angeboten.



Alles in WoW wird für Geld angeboten deswegen drücken wir alle auch 13 € im Monat ab. Und rate mal wieso Blizz den ganzen Kram eingeführt hat.

EXAKT: Die Community hat wahrscheinlich mal wieder so lange rumgeweint bis nach und nach alles zugelassen wurde von Blizzard. Und im Moment hat keine Änderung gravierende Auswirkung auf das Spielgefühl.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. November 2009)

Der Pet-Shop wurde auf Wunsch der Community eingeführt.

Wenn wahrscheinlich 10 oder 20% der Community ein Feature wünscht (Fraktionswechsel, Pet-Shop, etc.) und es zum Spiel passt, was ja bei allen Angeboten zutrifft, wird das Blizzard versuchen zu entwickeln.


----------



## Barangar (5. November 2009)

soviel entrüstung über ein spiel, das du nicht mehr spielst^^


----------



## Elenor (5. November 2009)

Zu Classic Zeiten hat nicht mal einer sowas zu Träumen gewagt...


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> jajajaja...ich kauf mir ne Gilde für Geld  juhuu und einen GM und eine eigen Hauptstadt und einen LoginScreen und alles alles kauf ich  *sabber*
> Bald wird es da sein baaald  The Future weiss es baaaald *hechel* mein eigener Raid nur für mich designt  für Geld  jaaaa  bald


Ohrensammler nun mal im Ernst: so wahnsinnig abwegig ist das wirklich nicht, dass man irgendwann auch mal Equipment im Shop kaufen wird. Tjo und das möcht halt keiner, das kann man doch nachvollziehn oder nicht?


----------



## Premutos (5. November 2009)

Laura77 schrieb:


> ähm.. wo ist da der Unterschied?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei der Blizzard - Version werden keine kleinen Chinesen ausgebeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (5. November 2009)

Leute - *Facepalm*

Hört.
Einfach.
Auf.


----------



## X4ever (5. November 2009)

The schrieb:


> 1. Habe ich meinen account gekündet nichts mit stillgelegt also.
> 
> 2. noch vor ein paar jahren hieß es es wird definitiev NICHTS für echtes geld in WoW angeboten.
> 
> ...



Weißt du wieso diese Dinge den Spielern zur verfügung stehen? Weil es der Mehrheit gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur weil einer aus der Reihe tanzt, wird Blizzard diesen Service nicht wieder entfernen. Keiner zwingt hier jemand diese Dinge zu kaufen und ihr Leute also die wo hier meckern, nennt es trotzdem Ausbeutung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Bei Blizzard kann man Account Kündigung auch als Stillegung definieren, der Account wird normalerweise einfach eingefroren und man kann ihn wenn man will, später einfach wieder verwenden.


----------



## leppert77 (5. November 2009)

legendäres eqip gegen reales geld...

coming soon...


----------



## timinatorxx (5. November 2009)

Naja ich sage mal so 50% wird gespendet finde ich schonmal gut.....aber sonst eine frechheit


----------



## Raaandy (5. November 2009)

Elenor schrieb:


> Zu Classic Zeiten hat nicht mal einer sowas zu Träumen gewagt...




Yado (yoda´s bruder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) "Das Leichentuch der Geldgeilheit gefallen ist. Begonnen der Angriff der Komerzkrieger hat!"


----------



## Rußler (5. November 2009)

Auch wenn es sich nur um Pets hanedelt gefällt mir das ganz und garnicht - Blizzard bricht mit WotLk wirklich alle Prioritäten , die sie sich mal gestzt haben.


----------



## Omidas (5. November 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Der Pet-Shop wurde auf Wunsch der Community eingeführt.
> 
> Wenn wahrscheinlich 10 oder 20% der Community ein Feature wünscht (Fraktionswechsel, Pet-Shop, etc.) und es zum Spiel passt, was ja bei allen Angeboten zutrifft, wird das Blizzard versuchen zu entwickeln.




Ja natürlich. Stelle ich mir schön vor.

Kunde: Ich finde es schade, das man umsonst im Spiel an so schöne Pets kommen kann.
Blizzard: Mhm wir könnten die umsonst ein exlusives Pet schenken, das dir dann Ingame zugeschickt wird.
Kunde: Ne nicht geschenkt. Will doch keine Almosen.
Blizzard: Okey ... dann verlangen wir halt 10€ dafür. Aber nur weil du so nett fragst.

Und so ist der Petshop entstanden.


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Genau^^


----------



## Totemwächter (5. November 2009)

Ich finds schon extrem armselig wie ihr reagiert... ihr tut ja alle so als wenn ihr die pet unbedingt kaufen MÜSST.
Wenn ich nichts  kaufen wollt dann kauft auch nix und hört auf rumzu weinen, is ja schon peinlich.
Ich für meinen teil werde mir Pets kaufen wenn sie gut ausehen....
is einfach nur peinlich wie die wow Community immer mehr verkommt...
Wechselt ruhig alle zu Aion,Warhammer,HdrO, oder was weiß ich wo hin, dann sind die weiner endlich weg -.-


----------



## Matress (5. November 2009)

Solange es nur bei Pets bleibt oder eventuell noch auf Mounts erweitert wird ist es doch kack egal.
Überlegt doch mal. Wenn ihr alle vom Nachsitzen wieder nach Hause kommt und euch einloggt habt ihr was wieder ordentlich was zu flamen ! "olol noob bezahlt echtes geld für pets wtf gtfo"


----------



## ThEDiciple (5. November 2009)

Weiß net warum man sich über sowas belangloses aufgregen muss. Wenns Raid Items wärn ok, aber hey das sind schwule pets & evt noch reittiere bzw fun items für die sammelwütigen unter den spielern, wers brauch soll von mir aus auch geld ausgeben ist mir latte . Aber das der TE & andere deswegen so ein wirbel machen und das als grund sehn aufzuhören (wobei geht wenn ihr wollt, kommt ja eh wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Und nochma was zum Fraktionswechsel, er mag vieleicht hier und da unmut bei dem ein oder anderen hervorrufen. Aber dennoch bin ich der meinung das man die chance bekommen sollte seine endscheidung von damals durch sowas zu ändern. Ich hab 2005 als Alli angefangen, gab kein spezielen grund damals dafür mir waren die Allis damals sympatischer. Meinen WL hab ich von 2005 - Lich King release und seid dem DK als Main , alles in der gleichen Gilde. So und jetzt hatte ich aus verschiedenen gründen genug von der Alli bei uns auf dem server, und auch vom Gildenklima/Umfeld und hab die fraktion gewechselt um mir schlicht weg den spielspaß zu erhalten. Klar hätte mir nen horden char lvln können aber ich bin a nicht der super lvler und tu mir mit sowas immer schwer und b sah ich auch nicht ein die zeit die ich in meine 2 80er gesteckt hab wegzuschmeißen.
Bei anderen gibts vieleicht gründe warum sie damals seite X gewählt haben , niemand zwingt einen diesen service zu nutzen und nur weils ihn gibt werden ihn net gleich alle nutzen deswegen versteh ich das geheule im den fraktionswechsel erlich gesagt nicht aber na ja


----------



## The Future (5. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> jajajaja...ich kauf mir ne Gilde für Geld  juhuu und einen GM und eine eigen Hauptstadt und einen LoginScreen und alles alles kauf ich  *sabber*
> Bald wird es da sein baaald  The Future weiss es baaaald *hechel* mein eigener Raid nur für mich designt  für Geld  jaaaa  bald


Wir werden sehen Ohrensammler vor einem Jahr hättest du mich auch noch Ausgelacht wenn ich gesagt hätte das ein Fraktions wechsel kömmen würde und du hättest mich mit pauken und Trompeten ausgelacht und niedergemacht.


----------



## ThEDiciple (5. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Ja natürlich. Stelle ich mir schön vor.
> 
> Kunde: Ich finde es schade, das man umsonst im Spiel an so schöne Pets kommen kann.
> Blizzard: Mhm wir könnten die umsonst ein exlusives Pet schenken, das dir dann Ingame zugeschickt wird.
> ...


Man hat schon Pferde kotzen sehn! In diesem sinne , ich denk schon das der ein oder andere vieleicht sowas wollte. Obs nun so gewollt wurde oder von Blizz einfach gemacht wird sei mal dahin gestellt, es tut dennoch keinem weh. Wers brauch bitte


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Ja natürlich. Stelle ich mir schön vor.
> 
> Kunde: Ich finde es schade, das man umsonst im Spiel an so schöne Pets kommen kann.
> Blizzard: Mhm wir könnten die umsonst ein exlusives Pet schenken, das dir dann Ingame zugeschickt wird.
> ...





> Why are you introducing this service?
> The Pet Store provides a new way for players to obtain unique companion pets outside of the game, which is something that has been requested by many players who enjoy World of Warcraft's non-combat companions.



Da hast du die Erklärung von Blizzard ( http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml...articleId=29845 )


----------



## ThEDiciple (5. November 2009)

The schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen Ohresnammler vor einem Jahr hättest du mich auch noch Ausgelacht wenn ich gesagt hätte das ein Fraktions wechsel kömmen würde und du hättest mich mit pauken und Trompeten ausgelacht und niedergemacht.


Da magst du recht haben, ich denke schon das irgentwann auch noch ein Klassenchance kommen wird. Solang sie die finger aus sachen lassen was man in Raids bekommt ect oder sets irgentwann zu kaufen gibt soll mir das sowas von latte sein denn jeder muss selber wissen was er bereit ist auszugeben. Blizz zwingt keinen sie bieten es lediglich an und das ist nix anderes als Kundenservice. Obs einem selber gefällt oder nicht ist was ganz anderes.


----------



## Totemwächter (5. November 2009)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> niemand zwingt einen diesen service zu nutzen und nur weils ihn gibt werden ihn net gleich alle nutzen deswegen versteh ich das geheule im den fraktionswechsel erlich gesagt nicht aber na ja


Genau! bei mir was genauso.
Die leute die darüber mekern und flamen haben einfach nur angst (Ja ihr habt angst und versucht erst garnet auszuweichen) das wenn sie kein Extra geld in das spiel stecken das sie schlechter oder was weiß ich sind, was ja nicht der fall ist. Solche leute liebe ich -.-
Und ich könnte wetten das wenn sie sowas für wow entscheiden könnten und selber dardurcht noch mal ein paar tausend Dollar einstecken könnten würde sie es auch machen, aber die wow Community und die jugend verkommt leider immer mehr.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ohrensammler nun mal im Ernst: so wahnsinnig abwegig ist das wirklich nicht, dass man irgendwann auch mal Equipment im Shop kaufen wird. Tjo und das möcht halt keiner, das kann man doch nachvollziehn oder nicht?



Ja! das ist gleube ich der einzige Punkt bei dem sich alle einig  sind. Das will keiner!

Aber (an der Stelle muss ein aber kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann ist, woher man die Sicherheit nehmen kann das man in naher Zukunft Tset (oder sowas) wird kaufen können.

Wer die Sache logisch (live long and prosper) betrachtet, müsste eigentlich zu genau dem umgekehrten Schluß kommen.

Blizz führt nach und nach immer mehr Bezahldienste ein.
Und kein einziger bringt einen spielerischen Vorteil.
Und mit jedem neuen Dienst, der dieser Linie folgt, steigt doch die Sicherheit, das Blizz ganz offensichtlich hier einen bestimmten Kurs fährt.
Nämlich Geld nur für Firlefanz.
Und da wiederum ist nicht einzuwenden oder ?


----------



## Totemwächter (5. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ja! das ist gleube ich der einzige Punkt bei dem sich alle einig  sind. Das will keiner!
> 
> Aber (an der Stelle muss ein aber kommen
> 
> ...


Genau! Keines der Features hat ein spielerischen vorteil aber die ganzen Pupertierenden schüler die kein geld dafür haben das sie ausgeben können und da trit der alte neid wieder auf und die wollen dann natürlich das keiner sowas haben kann wenn sie es nicht haben können!
Das ist einfach nur lächerlich was die leute hier schreiben...
Vllt wird es möglich sein Rüssi zu kaufen die wird aber 100%tig KEIN spielerischen VORTEIL haben und wird nur für das äusere dasein!


----------



## Airenyx (5. November 2009)

Man Man, Ihr habt echt Sorgen.

Selbst wenn es T-Sets zu kaufen gäbe, na und??????

Was interessiert mich was andere Leute mit ihrem Geld machen?

Ich raide mit Freunden und hab meinen Spaß, da kümmert es mich doch nicht ob nun irgendwelche 24/7 Raids alles durchrushen und dann Leute gegen paar tausend Gold durch ne Instanz 
ziehen oder oder ob sich wer durch echtes Geld seine Equip verbessert oder ein Pet kauft. Derjenige mag zwar besser equipped sein, aber ob er besser spielt oder mehr Spaß am Spiel hat als ich? 

Jeder zahlt die mtl. Gebühr hat somit wie jeder andere die Chance auf jedes Item was ingame droppt!!
Und wenn nun einer noch extra Geld ausgibt für nen Pet oder weiss der Geier was, das ist mir sowas von egal. Schließlich habe ich auch die Möglichkeit dies zu tun.


Wenn man euch so jammern hört, könnt man meinen Ihr befindet Euch mit jedem einzelnen spieler in einem Konkurrenzkampf um, ja um was denn eigentlich?
Bissl angeben mit dem dicken Arena Flugmount, oder doch lieber mit dem seltenen Epic-Papageien, oder dem tollen T9 Set???


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. November 2009)

The schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen Ohrensammler vor einem Jahr hättest du mich auch noch Ausgelacht wenn ich gesagt hätte das ein Fraktions wechsel kömmen würde und du hättest mich mit pauken und Trompeten ausgelacht und niedergemacht.



nö!

ich hab mich eher gewundert warum die sowas nicht von Anfang an anbieten, ehrlich.

Warum auch nicht?
Dieses Rollenspieldogma: "Wenn du dich für etwas entschieden hast musst du auch dabei bleiben also wähle mit Sorgfalt" ist eben nur für RPGler wichtig. Und die sind nun weiss Gott nicht die Mehrheit im WOW.
Alle anderen denke eher:" Ähh scheisse jetzt ist mein Taure 80 und meine neue Freundin spielt nen Gnom. Mist, warum kann ich den nicht wechseln, scheiss Blizz"

War also überfällig


----------



## Dominau (5. November 2009)

Solange es keinen spielerischen Vorteil gibt, ist das doch eigentlich egal.
Wer gerne ein Pet haben will, für das er echtes Geld blechen muss, dann soll er das auch machen!
Solange dieses Pet keine RoXx0r EpIxc`s verteils ist das auch kein problem.
Dient halt nur zum Angeben.


----------



## Omidas (5. November 2009)

Mal ein paar kleine Denkanstöße:

1. Autofahren in der Stadt: 50kmh.
Einer kommt mit 51 an. lässt man fahren ist. Ja nur 1 kmh drüber. der nächste fährt mit 52ig.
Lässt man fahren. wäre ja nur unfair. Der ist ja nur 1kmh schneller als der andere. Der nächste
kommt mit 53 an, dann einer mit 54 ...
Wann zieht man ein Schlussstrich und sagt was? Soll man immer so weiter es geschehen lassen,
nur weil es kleine Schriotte sind bis dann alle mit 100 druchfliegen?

Im Moment ist das auch bei WoW so. Immer kleine Schritte, die einzenl betrachtet alle 
eigentlich hamrlos werden. Doch sie addieren sich.

2. Würde Blizzard keinen Shop aufmachen wenn sie es könnten?
Wenn Blizzard einen Freifahrtsschein hätte. Und egal ob sie sich Pro oder Conta Shop entscheiden
würden, würden sich die Spielerzahlen nicht negativ beeinflussen. Was würde wohl dann passieren.

Dieser Thread ist nur eine Erinnerung an Blizzard, das sie eben einen solchen Freifahrtsschein nicht 
haben, und es nunmal doch auswirkungen auf die Abozahlen hätte.

3. Stört es euch, wenn man sie daran erinnert?
Alle als Spinner abzutun, die vorsorglich Blizzard daran erinnern, was die Community wünscht
tut keinem weh. Wie schon einmal geschrieben: Wenn dank solchen Threads es erstmal dazu
nicht kommen sollte, habt ihr doch eigentlich erreicht was ihr wolltet. Ihr könnt aufspringen
und sagen: "Haben wirs euch nicht gesagt das sowas nicht kommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" Die die mahnen
können eigentlich nur verlieren. Wird er eingeführt hat man nen Itemshop. Wird ers nicht. Hat
man dioe Häme.


----------



## Pluto-X (5. November 2009)

Pets sind doch was für kleine Mädchen xD


----------



## Anduris (5. November 2009)

Ich finds einfach lächerlich von dir, Herr TE, dass du wegen sowas mit WoW aufhören willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollen die Leute doch ihr Geld raushauen, wenn sie wollen! Ist doch ihr Problem! ...


----------



## Reiner Reflex (5. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das will keiner!




Bist du dir da sicher? Wie man so lesen konnte wollte auch KEINER den Fraktionswechsel. Keiner wollte die Option Namen ändern zu können etc.pp.

Glaubt mal eins, wenn es keinen Markt für die Angebote geben würde, würde sich Blizz sicher keinen Stress mit der Umsetzung machen. So eine Umsetzung
kostet nämlich erstmal Geld, welches natürlich auch wieder eingespielt werden sollte/muss. 
Nichts ist umsonst, nicht mal der Tot, der kostet das Leben.

Ich bin zudem FEST davon überzeugt, dass es über kurz oder lang im Shop auch T-Set's geben wird. Warum? Naja, warum kaufen Menschen fertige 
80er bei eBay?!?!


----------



## Airenyx (5. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Mal ein paar kleine Denkanstöße:
> 
> 1. Autofahren in der Stadt: 50kmh.
> Einer kommt mit 51 an. lässt man fahren ist. Ja nur 1 kmh drüber. der nächste fährt mit 52ig.
> ...



Öhm, was bitte hat eine gesetzliche Vorgabe mit einem Itemshop zu tun?

Schneller fahren kann jeder, darf aber keiner!!!

Items kaufen kann jeder, muss aber niemand!!


----------



## Totemwächter (5. November 2009)

Reiner schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher? Wie man so lesen konnte wollte auch KEINER den Fraktionswechsel. Keiner wollte die Option Namen ändern zu können etc.pp.
> 
> Glaubt mal eins, wenn es keinen Markt für die Angebote geben würde, würde sich Blizz sicher keinen Stress mit der Umsetzung machen. So eine Umsetzung
> kostet nämlich erstmal Geld, welches natürlich auch wieder eingespielt werden sollte/muss.
> ...


Dann hast du in den falschen treades gesucht, es gab damals genug leute die sich wünschen auf die andere seite zu wechseln und genauso viele ihren namen zu änndern, das ging früher nur wenn leute sich über den namen beschwert hatten und der jenige (bei wunsch im besten fall) "gezwungen" wurde ein neuen namen zu nehmen!
und selbst wenn es T-Sets zu kaufen gäbe, was wäre daran sclhim? ohnein die 24/7-kellerkind-arbeitslosen-aka-möcht-gern-pro könnten nicht mehr damit angeben das sie die und die ini clear haben was sowieso kaum jemand interesiert.
Und die leute die sich sagen ich brauch sowas nicht ich erfarme mir mein equip lieber selber den ises auch ziemlich egal da sie die anderen nicht interesieren und SPAß am spielen haben worum es in wow geht!


----------



## Ashnerak (5. November 2009)

Ich weiss gar nicht was euch da dran so stört. Man muss da ja nichts kaufen. Man kann das Spiel auch ohne irgendwelche zusätzlichen unnötigkeiten spielen.
Leute die in dem Shop was kaufen haben entweder zu viel Geld oder lassen sich wirklich abzocken. Mich stört das nicht wenn irgend jemand sein Geld für bescheuerte Pets zum Fenster raus wirft. Is dann ja deren Problem und nicht unseres.

Soll kein Flame gegen irgendwen sein. Wenn wers so auffasst: Dein problem

cya


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. November 2009)

Reiner schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher? Wie man so lesen konnte wollte auch KEINER den Fraktionswechsel. Keiner wollte die Option Namen ändern zu können etc.pp.




doch ich wollte das alles!!

Es ist eben ein Unterschied.

Auch auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen.

Das was man bis jetzt kaufen kann ist Glitzerschmuck und Glasperlen.
Unbedeutender Tünnef. Spielerei

Das Kaufen von eventuell sogar exklusiv gutem Equippment im Shop würde aus WOW ein völlig anderes Spiel machen.
Ok ein paar fänden das bestimmt gut, aber ich vermute mal, wenn selbst solche Harcore-Casuals wie ich dankend abwinken dürfte das Interesse nicht allzugross sein


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (5. November 2009)

ach leute kommt runter die beiden pets machen niemanden imba is just4fun niemand wird dadurch besser oder schlechter sie verändern rein garnichts.


----------



## Xall13 (5. November 2009)

interesiert mich wenig bis garnicht. ich bezahl doch kein geld für so ein schnickschnack ?


----------



## Georan (5. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> ich für meine Teil überlege jetzt wirklich mit WoW aufzuhören ich war schon gegen Fraktionswechsel aber ein Itemshop ne sowas lasse ich nicht auf mich dulden


ist das wirklich dein ernst? WAS GENAU MUSST DU ERDUDELN? sag mir bitte einen grund warum du ein nachteil duch diesen Petshop oder Fraktionswechsel hast?
Wenn du wegen sowas aufhören willst solltest du echt mal überlegen warum du überhaupt noch wow spielst


----------



## Maror der Superschami (5. November 2009)

Warum regt ihr euch denn so auf?
Zwingt euch euer Gewissen die Pets zu kaufen?

oh man...


----------



## Danner (5. November 2009)

hiho....

äh joa Leute .. 

.. heute "testen" sie ihren neuen Shop mit Pets ... 
.. morgen kannste dann Ringe / Schmuck sowas kaufen ...

.. und übermorgen nen Full Epic Max lvl Char.. 

AUGEN AUF ......

PS: aber paar pets machen echt keinen Imba


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (5. November 2009)

Ist doch mal was nettes die kleinen Pets. Ich liebe total nutzlose Sachen in dem Spiel. Werde mir denke ich den kleinen Kel hohlen. Wenn der wirklich die Eisblöcke zaubert passt der prima zu meiner Magierin. 

Und beruhigt euch das sind nur Pets... Nutzen den man daraus ziehen kann? Gibt keinen. Umso besser. Ich bin strikt gegen echte Vorteile gegenüber anderen die man für Geld bekommt, aber optische Verbesserungen why not? Ogame, lang ist es her fals es einige noch kennen hab ich aufgehört zu spielen als die diese Offiziere oder wie auch immer die heißen eingeführt haben. Andere Spiele wo man vorteile mit Geld bekommt hab ich nicht mal angefangen. Sobald man bessere Rüstung oder so in Wow kaufen könnte würde ich auch aufhören. 

Aber optische Gimmicks für Geld finde ich eine gute Idee von Blizzard. Bin schon immer leicht neidisch auf die witzigen Sachen von dem Kartenspiel gewesen habe ich mir nie geholt da ich keine Verwendung für das Kartenspiel hätte und man sehr schnell viel Geld für den Kram ausgeben würde um bestimmte Sachen zu bekommen. Wer erinnert sich noch damals an die ersten Pokemonkarten die man kaufen konnte... Da kaufe ich lieber für eine kleine Summe was witziges und ich bin sicher es für eine feste Summe zu bekommen. 

Vor allem witzige funitems wie die Kugel die einen in einen Affen verwandelt (was für ein Glück ich da in Ulduar hatte die zu erwürfeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder die witzigen Items aus dem Kartenspiel. Vorm Raidbeginn damit rumspielen macht gewaltig Spaß immer. 

Und was sind schon 10 €... Das einzigste was mich ärgert ist das die Amerikaner nur $10 zahlen und wir mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine neue DVD neu kaufen (nicht illegal downloaden...) sagen wir mal 20€. Wartest du einige Monate kannst den Film auch kostenlos im TV gucken... Oder wenn du eine Collector Edition kaufst für einen Film mit unnötigen kram zahlst bei weitem mehr... Gehst einen Abend im Restaurant essen und schon hast 20-50 € schnell zusammen... Geld gibt mal halt aus... Und Wow, vor allem im vergleich zu der Zeit die man drauf verbringt, bleibt ein verdammt billiges Hobby. Weist du was du für eine Tennis im Jahr bezahle für 2 Stunden die ich in der Woche damit verbringe? Und da kann ich auch noch jede Extraleistung zusätzlich bezahlen. That's life. 

Fände zwar einen Preis von 5 € besser aber egal ist halt Blizzard. Und zudem in dem Fall hier gehen ja 5 € an einen wohltätigen Zweck. Na dann tue ich auch mal was gutes für die Welt umso besser. Hab schon mehrere Chars getranst na und? Zwingt mich niemand zu. Habe allerdings noch keinen Fraktionchange gemacht. Warum auch? Zwingt mich niemand dazu. Jeder kann für sich selbst entscheiden. Solange es keine echten Vorteile gibt sehe ich kein Problem!


----------



## Headhunter94 (5. November 2009)

Es ist möglich, dass das der erste Schritt zum Itemshop ist aber das steht ja nicht wirklich fest, da Pets das Spiel ja nicht beeinflussen.
Ich denke, dass es im Endeffekt nur ein weiterer Beweis für Blizz' Geldgeilheit ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Flare_ (5. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es gibt leute für die WoW wirklich ein MMORPG ist, da gehört auch der punkt RPG dazu, und ein großteil dieser leute interessieren sich eben auch für das sammeln von diesen tieren, und es ist einfach unverschämt leuten 13 euro aus der tasche zu ziehen und dann noch 20 nur damit sie 2 pets haben, ich könnt mir gut vorstellen das blizzard so dreist ist und auch noch für irgendwelche erfolge diese pets notwendig macht...



Diese 2 Pets waren niemals notwendig um den Pet-Erfolg zu kriegen. 

Ich verstehe die Aufregung ganz ehrlich nicht. - Solang es reine "Kosmetik"-Artikel sind .. wie Pets oder Mounts ist es ok, denn ... es bringt KEINERLEI spielerischen Vorteil. 

Sollte es Epics im Shop geben werde ich wohl meine WoW-Karriere beenden, jedoch ist das nicht der Fall und dieses Thema ist wiedermal ein Thema welches die süchtigen Flamer wieder anspornt Mist zu verzapfen. - Wenn WoW, Blizzard oder sonst wer so Scheiße ist ... dann hört auf eure Euros in die Firma zu stecken. 

Der großteil der Comm. nimmt nämlich dieses Angebot durchaus gut auf - denn... es sind 2 echt nette kleine Begleiter. 
Übrigens hätte der Aufschrei beim Spektraltiger, Hahn-Mount und insbesondere Grunty, der Murloc-Marine viel größer sein müssen denn ... das Teil hat um die 40 Euro und mehr gekostet. (Ja, ich habe ihn und bereue keinen Cent - das Event war super mitanzusehen und aufgrund meines Berufes war das verreisen keine Option) 

So far ... kündigt euren Account ... aber bitte brüllt eure eigene Armseeligkeit in die Welt hinaus, Danke.

und nochmal: Wenn ein Spiel mir nicht gefällt, es "verkommen" ist oder "öde" (bzw. zu "einfach") ... dann spielt es auch nicht. - Wie jeder normale Mensch. 

Ich weiß, vielen habe ich nun vor den Kopf gestoßen ... aber das musste mal raus.


----------



## Held² (5. November 2009)

Georan schrieb:


> ist das wirklich dein ernst? WAS GENAU MUSST DU ERDUDELN? sag mir bitte einen grund warum du ein nachteil duch diesen Petshop oder Fraktionswechsel hast?
> Wenn du wegen sowas aufhören willst solltest du echt mal überlegen warum du überhaupt noch wow spielst


Was ich erdulden muss?
Vielleicht weil WoW sich immer in ein F2P MMo verwandelt wo man sich tausend sachen kaufen kann es ist doch nur eine frage der Zeit bis man sich Mounts,Fun Items und Wappenröcke kaufen kann und ich finde soetwas bei einem MMO wo ich etwas zahle nicht inordnung 
aber ich verliere auch schon rapide das vertrauen an BLizzard den anscheinend halten sie sich selber nicht was sie sagen ich kann mich noch erinnern da haben sie gesagt:"Es wird NIE Frakitonswechsel geben, Nie Itemshop" und was ist jetzt? 
jetzt gibt es frakitonswechsel,rassenwechsel und einen Itemshop der in absehbarer zeit erweitert wird

aber ich stelle dir eine gegenfrage wieso sollte man sich nicht auch geleich das beste Set gegen bares kaufen können wo hast den DU bitte einen nachteil wenn sich SPieler ein super Set kaufen könnten


----------



## Totemwächter (5. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> Was ich erdulden muss?
> Vielleicht weil WoW sich immer in ein F2P MMo verwandelt wo man sich tausend sachen kaufen kann es ist doch nur eine frage der Zeit bis man sich Mounts,Fun Items und Wappenröcke kaufen kann und ich finde soetwas bei einem MMO wo ich etwas zahle nicht inordnung
> aber ich verliere auch schon rapide das vertrauen an BLizzard den anscheinend halten sie sich selber nicht was sie sagen ich kann mich noch erinnern da haben sie gesagt:"Es wird NIE Frakitonswechsel geben, Nie Itemshop" und was ist jetzt?
> jetzt gibt es frakitonswechsel,rassenwechsel und einen Itemshop der in absehbarer zeit erweitert wird
> ...


Du bist einfach nur eine witzfigur in meinen augen
Ich wette du hast früher auch mal gesagt "Ihhh... Bäh... ich küsse niemals ein mädchen/jungen" und hast du das gehalten? .... Eben!
Und ich kann dir eins raten, KÜNDIGE bitte bitte Ündige und lösche dein Buffed account und bestellt dein I-net ab und leben in deiner rosa-lila farbenen welt bei der alle halten was sie IRGENDWANN mal gesagt haben...
und ich könnte genauso wetten wenn du damit gelverdienen würdest, würdest du es genauso machen!!!
Also Bitte Kündige dein wow account du tust uns damit ein sehr großen gefallen!


----------



## Kovacs (5. November 2009)

und ganz viele Politiker haben gesagt: "Es wird keine höheren Steuern geben!" ..... bitte! Vermisse hier die üblichen Kommentare einiger, die Blizzard wieder auf Schadensersatz verklagen wollen oder Rückerstattung ihres "Aufwandes" den sie beim erfarmen ihres mounts hatten. ääähm ja .... 

Bestimmt gibt es bald orangene Items für Geld im Itemshop! Damals hatten eben die die Nase vorn, die am meisten Zeit vorm PC verbracht haben und jetzt der, der die dickste Brieftasche hat ... das Leben kann so gemein sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja Spass beiseite. Mir ist das mal völlig egal, selbst WENN es das aktuelle T Set für Geld gibt. Ich spiel aus Spass an der Sache. Alles kaufen und dann am Brunnen stehen macht mir keinen Spass, also spiel ich lieber selber alles durch. Und was die anderen machen ..... ist mir auch irgendwie egal, denn wie gesagt, spiele aus Spass, nicht um zu arbeiten, nicht um besser als andere zu sein, nicht um mich mit anderen zu vergleichen. WoW ist kein Leistungssport und mit der Einstellung "wer nicht arbeitet bekommt auch nix zu essen!" konnte ich noch nie etwas anfangen, schon garnicht in einem Spiel. 
Meister der Lehren hab ich weder wegen dem Erfolg noch weil er schwerer als andere Titel zu bekommen ist, sondern weil ich gerne alle Quests mache. Wer nur um der Belohnung willen spielt mag sicher ein Problem haben, aber sowas war noch nie meine Motivation.


----------



## Skum (5. November 2009)

LEUTE kommt alle mal runter es ist nur ein spiel

ihr müsst es nicht machen 

ihr könnt alle sofort damit aufhören es zu spielen (hoffe ich doch mal)


----------



## bruderelfe (5. November 2009)

Der laden kotzt mich langsam an!
Und nein ich heule mich nicht aus, und nein ich verlasse wow nicht!
Sie bieten ja immer mehr tolle sachen an, Aber liebes blizz team, Nicht alle welt hat eine kreditkarte und ich schaffe mir nicht wegen ein-zwei pets eine an!
Aber was mich noch mehr auf die palme bringt das sie jetzt anfangen item shops zu bauen wie die free MMO's, Ganz großes kino, Hebt euch das mal schön für euere free MMO's auf!
Wir zahlen schon genug für euch!
Und mir ist latte wenn hier einige meinen sie sein ja nicht wichtig, Es geht ums prinzip!
Was kommt als nächstes? vllt doch der blizz eigende goldshop?
Der spätestens dann verlasse ich wow, weil sie brechen immer mehr mit ihren eigenden regelen und nun feuer frei!

achja tante edit sagte mir grade: Ja es ist ein spiel, und vllt komt das mit den orangen items, Aber dann sollen sie die abo gebüren abschafen! Was meinste wieviele sich das dann noch leisten können stell dir vor du loggst dich morgen ein und msust für alles extra zahlen troz abo! und du kommst ohne kauf garnicht mehr mit!
ich gehe jetzt mal ne runde in mich sonst flippe ich aus hier!


----------



## Lailurya (5. November 2009)

Das wird sich doch von ganz alleine regulieren... Blizzard hat bestens ausgebildete Marktforscher, die genau analysieren, wie der Markt / der Kunde auf neue Features reagiert.
Solange ihr eurem Unmut nur schriftlich Ausdruck verleiht, nebenbei aber weiter WoW spielt, werden sie solche Features weiterhin einführen, da sie ja immerhin Geld verdienen möchten.
Aus selbigem Grunde muss auch keiner befürchten, dass in Zukunft "Item- Shops" eingeführt werden. Das wäre für genügend Spieler ein Grund, mit WoW aufzuhören oder damit kürzer zu treten,
was sicher nicht im Interesse Blizzards liegt.
Außerdem dienen Begleiter höchstens der persönlichen Genusssteigerung, sie bieten keinerlei Vorteile innerhalb des Spiels. Euch zwingt keiner 10 Dollar dafür zu bezahlen, warum also aufregen?


----------



## radio-activ (5. November 2009)

Durbem schrieb:


> Oh nein!
> Ich *kann* mir einen sinnlosen, nicht-vorteilverschaffenen Gegenstand kaufen.
> 
> Das Spiel geht ja sowas von kaputt. Wieivel Leute werden jetzt mit gekauften Pets rumlaufen. Das ist mal wieder so ein Freeloot. Und Op ist es außerdem auch noch!
> ...



Hey, es gibt ja doch Leute, die mal nachdenken bevor sie drauf losplappern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das Blizzard über den Shop definitiv KEINE Items anbieten wird, die irgendwelche Vorteile im Spiel bringen. Da sind wohl wieder mal einige Neidisch weil andere coole Pets haben werden und sie nicht.

Und ausserdem: Da sitzt seid ca 7-9 Jahren ein Team und entwickelt und programmiert an einem einzigen Spiel, dazu die zig tausend Server incl. Wartungsteams, die Stromrechnungen und die Bandbreite, denkt Ihr das kostet nix. Die stecken sich das Geld ja nicht in ihre Taschen.

Das mit der Spende mag ja eine Verkaufsmasche sein, aber sagt mal den Kindern das ihr doof findet, das die mit einmal soviel zusätzliches Geld bekommen sollen.

Achja, wenns bei Euch die Tage an der Tür klingelt, dann seht vorher nach obs nich der böse Blizzardmafiosi is, der euch mit gezückter Waffe zwingt mindestens 5 IngamePets zu kaufen.

EDIT:


bruderelfe schrieb:


> Wir zahlen schon genug für euch!
> Und mir ist latte wenn hier einige meinen sie sein ja nicht wichtig, Es geht ums prinzip!
> Was kommt als nächstes? vllt doch der blizz eigende goldshop?
> Der spätestens dann verlasse ich wow, weil sie brechen immer mehr mit ihren eigenden regelen und nun feuer frei!



rechne mal aus, wieviel Euro pro Stunde du im Monat für andere Unterhaltung ausgibst

und dann hät ich gern gewusst mit welchen Regeln sie gebrochen haben - mir fallen da keine ein


----------



## bruderelfe (5. November 2009)

Lailurya schrieb:


> Das wird sich doch von ganz alleine regulieren... Blizzard hat bestens ausgebildete Marktforscher, die genau analysieren, wie der Markt / der Kunde auf neue Features reagiert.
> Solange ihr eurem Unmut nur schriftlich Ausdruck verleiht, nebenbei aber weiter WoW spielt, werden sie solche Features weiterhin einführen, da sie ja immerhin Geld verdienen möchten.
> Aus selbigem Grunde muss auch keiner befürchten, dass in Zukunft "Item- Shops" eingeführt werden. Das wäre für genügend Spieler ein Grund, mit WoW aufzuhören oder damit kürzer zu treten,
> was sicher nicht im Interesse Blizzards liegt.
> Außerdem dienen Begleiter höchstens der persönlichen Genusssteigerung, sie bieten keinerlei Vorteile innerhalb des Spiels. Euch zwingt keiner 10 Dollar dafür zu bezahlen, warum also aufregen?


Gibste mir das schriftlich?
Meine das keine item shops kommen? im gleichen atemzug sagste blizz will doch nur geld verdienen, Frei nach dem motto die wollen doch nur spielen!
Wie hieß es erst vor kurzen meine es stand sogar in der blizz, Solche sachen wollte sich blizz für ihr free MMO aufheben! Und es soll doch keine konkorenz zu wow werden, Darf ich nun lachen? nee kanns ja auch nicht wenn ich blizz auch ein paar shops einbaue! Die süchtigen wowler schlucken es eh runter das ist meiner meinung nach langsam blizz denken!


----------



## Held² (5. November 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Du bist einfach nur eine witzfigur in meinen augen
> Ich wette du hast früher auch mal gesagt "Ihhh... Bäh... ich küsse niemals ein mädchen/jungen" und hast du das gehalten? .... Eben!
> Und ich kann dir eins raten, KÜNDIGE bitte bitte Ündige und lösche dein Buffed account und bestellt dein I-net ab und leben in deiner rosa-lila farbenen welt bei der alle halten was sie IRGENDWANN mal gesagt haben...
> und ich könnte genauso wetten wenn du damit gelverdienen würdest, würdest du es genauso machen!!!
> Also Bitte Kündige dein wow account du tust uns damit ein sehr großen gefallen!


Ich werde jetzt auf dein geflame nicht eingehen und auch auf die zukünftigen nicht weil es anscheinend eh nichts bringt aber wenn du mich schon zitierst dann beantworte bitte auch meine frage danke


----------



## Lailurya (5. November 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Ja es ist ein spiel, und vllt komt das mit den orangen items, Aber dann sollen sie die abo gebüren abschafen!




Warum sollten sie? Solange die Kunden weiterhin bezahlen besteht kein Grund die Abogebühren abzuschaffen.
Und sollten Leute wie du ihr Wort halten und bei Eintritt einer solchen Änderung wirklich mit WoW aufhören,
dann wird Blizzard von ganz alleine das Feature herausnehmen, durch das sie beim Kunden in Ungnade gefallen sind
Aber das wird nicht nötig sein - denn sie wissen schon vorher, was richtig ist ;-)


----------



## Lailurya (5. November 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Gibste mir das schriftlich?
> Meine das keine item shops kommen? im gleichen atemzug sagste blizz will doch nur geld verdienen, Frei nach dem motto die wollen doch nur spielen!
> Wie hieß es erst vor kurzen meine es stand sogar in der blizz, Solche sachen wollte sich blizz für ihr free MMO aufheben! Und es soll doch keine konkorenz zu wow werden, Darf ich nun lachen? nee kanns ja auch nicht wenn ich blizz auch ein paar shops einbaue! Die süchtigen wowler schlucken es eh runter das ist meiner meinung nach langsam blizz denken!



Wie gesagt, ich vermute, dass sie es nicht einführen werden. Und wenn doch, dann nur, weil sie mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen können, dass die Kundschaft nicht abspringen wird.
Und deinem letzten Satz kann ich mich nur anschließen, aber was erwartest du? Das die Wirtschaft Sozial ist? :-)


----------



## bruderelfe (5. November 2009)

Lailurya schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie? Solange die Kunden weiterhin bezahlen besteht kein Grund die Abogebühren abzuschaffen.
> Und sollten Leute wie du ihr Wort halten und bei Eintritt einer solchen Änderung wirklich mit WoW aufhören,
> dann wird Blizzard von ganz alleine das Feature herausnehmen, durch das sie beim Kunden in Ungnade gefallen sind
> Aber das wird nicht nötig sein - denn sie wissen schon vorher, was richtig ist ;-)


Wenn blizz gescheit ist lassen die es nicht drauf ankommen!
aber zum einem vorposter weit über mir, wieso sollte man neidisch sein? vllt würde ich eins kaufen helfe ja damit einem kind, nei da ist keine ironie drinn aber dann sollten es alle kaufen können auch menschen ohne kk!


----------



## bruderelfe (5. November 2009)

Lailurya schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich vermute, dass sie es nicht einführen werden. Und wenn doch, dann nur, weil sie mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen können, dass die Kundschaft nicht abspringen wird.
> Und deinem letzten Satz kann ich mich nur anschließen, aber was erwartest du? Das die Wirtschaft Sozial ist? :-)


Nö, darum gehts nicht, wenn ich ein unternehmen führe, klar soll es gewinn bringen, aber ich muss meine kunden bei laune halten, Weil überfütter ich meine kunden, haben sie es iregndwann satt und gehen wo anders zum essen! Da kann mein essen noch so gut sein, Dummer vergleich ich weiß mir fällt grade kein besserer ein!
Wenn du siehst was blizz die letzten wochen alleine einführte was teilweise richtig asche kostet! frage ich mich ob sie den hals nicht mehr voll genug bekommen!
Und glaube mir irgendwann lassen sich die blizz spieler dann nicht mehr ausnehmen wie weihnachtsgänse aber dann rundert ja blizz zurück, Selbst das glaube ich nicht mal!


----------



## Hexenkind (5. November 2009)

Ich meine es ist nicht schlimm, man muss es sich nicht kaufen und es bietet KEINEN Vorteil im Spiel wenn man sich ein Pet kauft. So lange es keine T-Sets für richtiges Geld gibt ist es okay. Sprich: "Gimmicks" für Geld anbieten finde ich nicht schlimm, wenn es allerdings Items geben sollte die einem einen direkten Spielvorteil bieten, fände ich es allerdings wirklich bedenklich.

Ich kann nur sagen: Wer dafür Geld ausgibt ist schlicht selbst schuld. Einfach nicht kaufen und die Ansprüche vielleicht ein wenig zügeln. Ein Pet für 10 € macht mein Leben jedenfalls nicht wertvoller.


----------



## Scred (5. November 2009)

wow ist dann nur noch ein kostenpflichtiges free 2 play mmo   in diesen spielen gibt es meistens auch keine vorteile durch die shops sondern ´´nur´´ schnelleres lvln pets und style zeug
als nächstes kommt dann das einfärben von rüstungteilen für bar  das ist in anderen spielen für umsonst


----------



## Lailurya (5. November 2009)

Aber dich zwingt doch keiner auf diese Dienste zurückzugreifen. Charakteranpassung, Servertransfer, käufliche Haustiere. Das sind doch
alles nur unverbindliche "Gimmicks". Was frustriert dich daran? Bisher erkenne ich nur Missgönnen gegenüber einem erfolgreichen Unternehmen.


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2009)

Lasst uns singen...


----------



## radio-activ (5. November 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> aber zum einem vorposter weit über mir, wieso sollte man neidisch sein? vllt würde ich eins kaufen helfe ja damit einem kind, nei da ist keine ironie drinn aber dann sollten es alle kaufen können auch menschen ohne kk!



Da haste recht, aber ich kenn mich bei dem Bankenkram nicht so aus, vielleicht is bei anderen transaktionsmöglichkeiten einfach der aufwand zu hoch...hmm keine ahnung


----------



## Lailurya (5. November 2009)

radio-activ schrieb:


> Da haste recht, aber ich kenn mich bei dem Bankenkram nicht so aus, vielleicht is bei anderen transaktionsmöglichkeiten einfach der aufwand zu hoch...hmm keine ahnung



Das wird in die Richtung gehen, zumal sie keinen Vorteil dadurch haben dem Kunden andere Zahlungsmethoden zu verwehren.


----------



## bruderelfe (5. November 2009)

Lailurya schrieb:


> Aber dich zwingt doch keiner auf diese Dienste zurückzugreifen. Charakteranpassung, Servertransfer, käufliche Haustiere. Das sind doch
> alles nur unverbindliche "Gimmicks". Was frustriert dich daran? Bisher erkenne ich nur Missgönnen gegenüber einem erfolgreichen Unternehmen.


Missgönnen? Nein sorry wenns so rüberkommt, Ok anderer vorschlag vllt liest sich das ein wenig plausilber für dich.
erst kommen dir besagte dienste, Man lässt die spieler zur ruhe kommen..
dann kommt aus dem nichts der pet shop!
die marketingabteilung von blizz sagt, och das schauen wir uns jetzt mal an wie es beim spieler ankommt, kommt das so gut an wie blizz es sich erhofft sagt blizz ok jetzt gehen wir einen schritt weiter und machen den item shop! Selbes spiel von vorne!
Sorry aber du glaubst doch nicht im ernst das sich blizz die chance nimmt geld zu nehmen wo es nur geht, Und das macht sogar ein gutes unternehmen aus!
Aber dann muss blizz auch an anderen stellen abstriche machen, z.b bei den abos!
Auch das macht ein gutes unternehmen aus!

Hoffe konnte dir jetzt meine sichtweise näherbringen!


----------



## bruderelfe (5. November 2009)

Lailurya schrieb:


> Das wird in die Richtung gehen, zumal sie keinen Vorteil dadurch haben dem Kunden andere Zahlungsmethoden zu verwehren.


Öhm sorry, bin kein banker, aber sie bieten doch für normale dienste auch sämtlic zahlungsarten an also sollte es ein leichtes sein diese dort auch einzubinden!
Weil diese anderen zahlungsarten sind vorhanden!


----------



## Lailurya (5. November 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Missgönnen? Nein sorry wenns so rüberkommt, Ok anderer vorschlag vllt liest sich das ein wenig plausilber für dich.
> erst kommen dir besagte dienste, Man lässt die spieler zur ruhe kommen..
> dann kommt aus dem nichts der pet shop!
> die marketingabteilung von blizz sagt, och das schauen wir uns jetzt mal an wie es beim spieler ankommt, kommt das so gut an wie blizz es sich erhofft sagt blizz ok jetzt gehen wir einen schritt weiter und machen den item shop! Selbes spiel von vorne!
> ...



Ich habe nichts anderes behauptet, und solange der Kunde dieses Spiel mit sich treiben lässt hat Blizzard auch nichts falsch gemacht.
Aus selbigem Grund müssen auch keine Abstriche bei den Abonnements gemacht werden; Wozu, wenn die 13 Euro bisher keinem soviel zu teuer sind,
dass er nicht mehr bereit ist sie zu zahlen.
Ein gutes Unternehmen zeichnen hohe Einnahmen aus, mehr nicht. Zufriedene Kundschaft ist nur ein etwas größerer Faktor, der begünstigend auf hohe Einnahmen wirkt :-)


----------



## Evilthing (5. November 2009)

Naja...

Ich schliesse mich denen an,die sagen das die Pets oder von mir aus auch ein Reitmount nicht das Problem ist.

Es wird sich nicht auf die Spielqualität auswirken - mal dvon den Neidern abgesehen -

Jedoch befürchte auch ich, das dies erst der Anfang sein wird. Nur ist es wirklich nur die Geld -piep- heit von Blizz mit einem eventuellen Item-Shop ? NEIN !

Die Schuld liegt an den Spielern,die in Dalaran stehen und für Heroic-Inis Equip-Check machen.
Die Schuld liegt an den Spielern, die wollen das man sich equipped,aber es nicht einsehen Neu 80er irgendwo mit zunehmen.

Also wäre ein Item-Shop mit Rüstungen und Waffen die einzigste Möglichkeit ZEITNAH für Frischlinge in Instanzen mit zukommen.

Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich nach fast 5 Jahren Spielzeit, zig 80ern,zig investierten Euronen für Transfers etc meinen Account bei einem großen Auktionshaus für 1 Euro Sofortkauf reinsetzen wenn der Shop so erweitert wird - es also irgendwann Waffen / Rüstungen gegen Realgeld zu kaufen gibt.
Solange es sich nur um Gimmicks handelt,ist´s mir egal und Little KT bekommt meine Frau als "kleines "Hochzeitsgeschenk...das Große bekommt sie im realen....


----------



## bruderelfe (5. November 2009)

Evilthing schrieb:


> Naja...
> 
> Ich schliesse mich denen an,die sagen das die Pets oder von mir aus auch ein Reitmount nicht das Problem ist.
> 
> ...


Das unterschreibe ich sofort, Das ist genau mein gedanke.. kommt der itemshop landet mein wow acc woanders..! Wenns nur gimmicks sind ok, werde ich mit leben können!
@Lailurya jein, Aber zufriedende kunden kommen, wieder.. Nicht zufrienende kundern wandern ab!
Ergo blizz braucht zufriende kunden!


----------



## Hexenkind (5. November 2009)

Evilthing schrieb:


> Naja...
> 
> Ich schliesse mich denen an,die sagen das die Pets oder von mir aus auch ein Reitmount nicht das Problem ist.
> 
> ...




Genau, die Schuld liegt nämlich dummerweise nicht nur am Anbieter sondern auch immer am Nachfrager, sprich in diesem Fall den Kunden. Wenn keiner sowas kaufen würde, wird es ein solches Angebot auch nicht schaffen sich durchzusetzen, wenn es sich hält heißt das nur das es auch gekauft wird.

Sprich: Es liegt an den Spielern, an jedem einzelnen selbst ob sich das durchsetzt oder nicht. Einziges Gegenmittel: Nicht kaufen.^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. November 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Hoffe konnte dir jetzt meine sichtweise näherbringen!



schaut mal meine Brüder und Schwestern

Ihr lebt im jetzt und hier und ich wette Blizz ist schon ein bis zwei Schritte weiter.

Klar ist, WOW ist ein Auslaufmodell. Die Graphik veraltet und die Gewöhnung ist unübersehbar.
Zwei oder drei Jahre wird schon noch Kohle abwerfen aber irgendwann wars das.
Was macht Blizz also grade?

Sie testen den Markt. Mit uns.
Und zwar für ihr nächstes Spiel.
Sie gucken was kann man dem Kunden zumuten welche Preise gehen, welche nicht.
Grade jetzt, hier und heute mit WOW und uns.

Also könnt ihr quasi mitentscheiden
Finden die Pets für 10€ reissenden Absatz haben die MArkforscher was gelernt, verschimmeln sie ind er virtuellen Ecke haben die auch was gelernt.

Wir habens in der Hand.
Die Mehrheit entscheidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (5. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> schaut mal meine Brüder und Schwestern
> 
> Ihr lebt im jetzt und hier und ich wette Blizz ist schon ein bis zwei Schritte weiter.
> 
> ...



Ich der böse bruder wollte mir morgen zu meinem geb 2 pets gönnen, Und ein böser bruder sein! Aber da ich keine kk habe werde ich nicht böse sein, also doch wieder ein guter bruder!
Naja aber ganz unrecht haste mit alledem nicht!


----------



## Kehrin (5. November 2009)

Warum regt ihr euch so auf ? Ihr müsst das zeug ja nicht kaufen .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## radio-activ (5. November 2009)

Habt ihr eigendlich mal über die Möglichkeit nachgedacht, das Blizzard den Spielern somit einfach ne Möglichkeit geben will, anderen Spielern zum Geburtstag, Weihnachten oder was auch immer, ein nettes Geschenk zu geben? Schaut mal was für ein Scheiss zum Teil in den Läden rumsteht und gekauft werden will und dafür werden reale Ressourcen verbraten.


----------



## Sascha_BO (5. November 2009)

Lailurya schrieb:


> [...] Aus selbigem Grunde muss auch keiner befürchten, dass in Zukunft "Item- Shops" eingeführt werden. *Das wäre für genügend Spieler ein Grund, mit WoW aufzuhören* oder damit kürzer zu treten, was sicher nicht im Interesse Blizzards liegt. [...]


Wäre es das wirklich? Das Geschrei war doch anfangs auch bei Geschlechter-, Rassen-, Klassen-, Fraktionswechsel groß... als sie da waren wurden sie scheinbar von genug Spielern genutzt, daß man Beschwerden darüber nur noch selten liest. Mit Item-Shops wäre das kaum anders. Erst würden viele wieder meckern, es dann aber doch hinnehmen... wenn nicht sogar still und heimlich selber nutzen so wie sie es mit den anderen kostenpflichtigen Angeboten getan haben. Sicher, einige angepisste Spieler würden gehen, aber die große Masse wird WoW die Stange halten. 
Die Pets sind jetzt nur das Startangebot, und wenn sie das angeblich auf Wunsch der Community eingerichtet haben... die Community ist sooo groß und hat noch sooo viele Wünsche, da wird es nicht bei Pets oder Mounts bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemwächter (5. November 2009)

Du meinst


> aber ich stelle dir eine gegenfrage wieso sollte man sich nicht auch geleich das beste Set gegen bares kaufen können wo hast den DU bitte einen nachteil wenn sich SPieler ein super Set kaufen könnten


Das kann ich dir gerne beantworten, Wir haben KEIN nachteil, nur die Super-möchtegern-pro-gamer das sind genau die leute die sich über sowas aufregen!
Die richtigen Pro gamer interesiert der item-shop überhauptnicht weil denen die sachen dort nichts bringen!
und die Casuals bzw die normalen spieler interesiert das auch nicht weil die spaß am spielen haben und einfach nur spielen wollen!


----------



## Gnorfal (5. November 2009)

> *Finden die Pets für 10€ reissenden Absatz* haben die MArkforscher was gelernt


Genau das wird passieren, muss man nicht mal studiert haben für, oder Wahrsager sein.

Ich denke, ich kann ohne Kristallkugel und Tarotkarten prophezeien:

"Es wird sich erheben ein grosses Wehklagen, sollten die Marktforscher wie oben geschildert gelernt haben und noch mehr wunderschöne Pixelsachen für reelles Geld anbieten!"



> nur die Super-möchtegern-pro-gamer


genau die sind doch der von Blizzard angestrebte Kundenkreis


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. November 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> "Es wird sich erheben ein grosses Wehklagen, sollten die Marktforscher wie oben geschildert gelernt haben und noch mehr wunderschöne Pixelsachen für reelles Geld anbieten!"


Jo und da es ja hartnäckigeGerüchte gibt, dass Blizz nächstes Spiel ein Free2Play Game werden wird, werden sie sich das genau angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (5. November 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Du meinst
> 
> Das kann ich dir gerne beantworten, Wir haben KEIN nachteil, nur die Super-möchtegern-pro-gamer das sind genau die leute die sich über sowas aufregen!
> Die richtigen Pro gamer interesiert der item-shop überhauptnicht weil denen die sachen dort nichts bringen!
> und die Casuals bzw die normalen spieler interesiert das auch nicht weil die spaß am spielen haben und einfach nur spielen wollen!


Irgendwie schwachsinnig das heißt ja keiner würde sich es kaufen was wiederum heißen würde Blizzard hätte den Item Shop garnicht erst eingeführt weil es ja nichts bringen würde wenn es keiner kaufen würde.


----------



## Mykeeper (5. November 2009)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt wieder nachgedacht anzufangen, doch durch die Nachricht hats sich schon wieder erledigt:
Ich glaube es vergessen immer wieder die Leute, dass ihr 13 Euro pro Monat für das Spiel ausgibt. 
Persönlich kenne ich nur free to play MMOs, die nen Item Shop als Einnahme haben (is ja auch ok, ein Spiel bezahlt sich net von selbst), aber sowas, da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln... und es völlig egal ob es ein Pet ist oder beispielweise eine gefärbte Haarstrehne, das ist wucher.
Blizzard hätte doch eine schöne kleine Questreihe für den Panda machen können, aber NEIN... ich bin echt enttäuscht.


----------



## Totemwächter (5. November 2009)

Wie manche leute es einfach übertereiben mit ihren gedanken...
ich finde das alle Preise gerechtfertig sind, gute ware koste halt! und ich hoffe das Blizzard noch mehr in die richtung macht was einem von den "Gewöhnlichen" spielern abhebt!
Wer bei sowas mekert is einfach nur neidisch das er es sich nicht leisten bzw nicht kaufen kann!


----------



## boeggla (5. November 2009)

Ist für mich ähnlich wie Gold kaufen, macht irgendwo den Spaß kaputt.
Bei Haustieren ... okay, aber ich vermute, dabei wirds nicht bleiben.


----------



## radio-activ (5. November 2009)

boeggla schrieb:


> Ist für mich ähnlich wie Gold kaufen, macht irgendwo den Spaß kaputt.
> Bei Haustieren ... okay, aber ich vermute, dabei wirds nicht bleiben.



Ja, es werden sicher noch Mounts oder so Zeugs mit denen man sich zB verwandeln kann oder so kommen...Gimmiks halt. Es werden mit Sicherheit keine Items kommen die irgendwelche spielerische Relevanz haben.

Ich kenn mich bei den Itemshops der Free2play MMO's nich so aus, nur RoM Ansatzweise, aber da hab ich nur was von Mounts, mehr Gepäckplatz oder so Zeugs fürs eigene Haus gesehen. Eventuell gabs da Kram welchen nen Erfahrungspunktebonus oder so gegeben hat, aber ich glaub kaum das man da Epics kaufen kann, weil die sich zu erspielen is doch der Zweck eines MMORPG, oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## The Future (5. November 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Wie manche leute es einfach übertereiben mit ihren gedanken...
> ich finde das alle Preise gerechtfertig sind, gute ware koste halt! und ich hoffe das Blizzard noch mehr in die richtung macht was einem von den "Gewöhnlichen" spielern abhebt!
> Wer bei sowas mekert is einfach nur neidisch das er es sich nicht leisten bzw nicht kaufen kann!


Aha du defienerst dich also im spiel darüber das du besser bist nur weil du mehr geld reinsteckst um ein paar pixel mehr zu bekommen.

Ich kann dir sagen das son Pandaren sicherlich in 2 minuten erstellt wurde und Lich KT sogar noch einfacher hergestellt werden konnte dazu bedarf es nicht mal experten die das programmieren.


----------



## Whitepeach (5. November 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Wenn blizz gescheit ist lassen die es nicht drauf ankommen!
> aber zum einem vorposter weit über mir, wieso sollte man neidisch sein? vllt würde ich eins kaufen helfe ja damit einem kind, nei da ist keine ironie drinn *aber dann sollten es alle kaufen können auch menschen ohne kk*!




haben wir nach weit über 600 Beiträgen endlich des Pudels Kern getroffen?
Daß Blizzard den größten Fehler dadurch gemacht hat, die PET-Items zur Zeit nur per KK zugänglich zu machen?
Was dann wohl wäre, wenn tatsächlich, entgegen jeglichen offiziellen Aussagen, irgendwann doch hochwertige Klamotten
gegen Euronen im Shop verscherbelt werden, und bis dahin noch keine anderen Zahlungsmöglichkeiten eingeführt wurden?

Ich könnte fast wetten, dass dieser Thread nicht mal halb so groß geworden wäre, wenn von vorneherein
weitere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten vorhanden wären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (5. November 2009)

boeggla schrieb:


> Ist für mich ähnlich wie Gold kaufen, macht irgendwo den Spaß kaputt.
> Bei Haustieren ... okay, aber ich vermute, dabei wirds nicht bleiben.



Ich war heute aus Neugierde um die Mittagszeit mal in Dalaran, dachte mir :* Mal sehen, ob wer die pets schon hat.*

Eingeloggt (Dun Morogh) und tadaaa - gleich neben mir der Pandamönch, der sich artig verbeugte.

Ein kleiner Schwenker zum Briefkasten vor der Bank und da konnte ich mir das 2. pet ansehen.

Werde gleich mal schauen, wie viele es geworden sind und ob eine neue PANDemie im Anmarsch ist.

So wie es scheint, besteht die Nachfrage und wird von Blizzard marktwirtschaftlich folgerichtig eingesetzt oder erprobt.

OB man das nun selber nutzt, für gut empfindet - ja wohin das führen könnte - Blizzard kann und wird das egal sein. Solang´es sich monetär lohnt.

Und ja - das System ist erweiterbar.


----------



## radio-activ (5. November 2009)

The schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen das son Pandaren sicherlich in 2 minuten erstellt wurde und Lich KT sogar noch einfacher hergestellt werden konnte dazu bedarf es nicht mal experten die das programmieren.



Jo genau, und du hast sicher auch nur 2 min im Bauch deiner Mutter zugebracht.

Schon alleine das Texturen malen und anpassen kann mehrere Stunden oder Tage dauern.


----------



## The Future (5. November 2009)

radio-activ schrieb:


> Jo genau, und du hast sicher auch nur 2 min im Bauch deiner Mutter zugebracht.
> 
> Schon alleine das Texturen malen und anpassen kann mehrere Stunden oder Tage dauern.


Sicherlich ausser wenn ich Kel Thuzad verkleinere und ihm eine neue fähigkeit verpasse das er auf klein Tiere losgeht.

Und der Pandaren war sicherlich auch sehr schwer.


----------



## Whitepeach (5. November 2009)

The schrieb:


> Sicherlich ausser wenn ich Kel Thuzad verkleinere und ihm eine neue fähigkeit verpasse das er auf klein Tiere losgeht.
> 
> Und der Pandaren war sicherlich auch sehr schwer.



Jo dann spiel mal bisschen mit True Space oder 3DMax rum, viel Spass in den 2 Bastelminuten ^^


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

The schrieb:


> Sicherlich ausser wenn ich Kel Thuzad verkleinere und ihm eine neue fähigkeit verpasse das er auf klein Tiere losgeht.
> 
> Und der Pandaren war sicherlich auch sehr schwer.



Warst du schon mal bei Blizz und hast das gesehen wie das läuft? Auch nicht? Na dann brauchst auch nicht solche dämlichen Behauptungen aufstellen.


----------



## Omidas (5. November 2009)

@ Chillers

Natürlich verkauft sich das Ding. Blizzard hat ja sicher genug Daten nebenbei
zu beginn von WotlK abgreifen können, wie viele Leute dazu bereit sind für
solche Ingame Sachen massig Geld raus zu schmeissen.
Für den Feuerstuhl haben sich sicher einige das Gold eingekauft. Und wenn
man dann sich anschaut dass Pet nur 10 € kostet und der Feuerstuhl über
50€ ist das doch wirklich ein Schnäpchen.
Und diesmal kriegt das Geld sogar Blizzard. 

Lasst uns froh und munter sein *träller*


----------



## radio-activ (5. November 2009)

The schrieb:


> Sicherlich ausser wenn ich Kel Thuzad verkleinere und ihm eine neue fähigkeit verpasse das er auf klein Tiere losgeht.



Dann hätteste einen Miniatur Kel'Thuzad und kein Lich-Baby. Mach aus den 2 Minuten 2 Wochen und es klingt realistisch.


----------



## KdV_Linn (5. November 2009)

Oh man, wie die ganzen Süchtlinge hier argumentieren "sind ja nur Pets", ihr sucht doch  nur einen Grund weiter an der Nadel zu hängen. Blizzard ist wie ein kluger Dealer, einmal angefixt und hinterher immer wieder kleine Zusatzportiönchen hinterherschieben, der Dumme Junkie zahlt bis zum (sozialen) Verrecken.

Belügt euch nur selber, denkt euch weiterhin Ausreden aus, ihr seid süchtig.

10€ für ein paar Zeilen Code, haha, lächerlich.

Ahja ich weiß noch wie es hieß:
AUf PVP Realms nur eine Fraktion spielbar!
Servertrans wird es nicht geben!
Racechange gibbet nicht!
Aussehenchange gibbet auch nicht!
Namechange? Wohin mit euch!
Kaufbare Items? Neee never ever!

Bla bla, wer jetzt nicht aufwacht, der sollte mal nen Arzt besuchen.


----------



## Reintoll (5. November 2009)

KdV_Linn schrieb:


> ...der Dumme Junkie zahlt bis zum (sozialen) Verrecken.



Nicht jeder WoW-Spieler ist von Taschengeld oder Hartz 4 abhängig...
Es soll sogar welche geben die arbeiten und eine/n Partner/in haben der/die ebenfalls arbeitet...

Und davon gibt es wirklich noch Leute die sich keinen Kopf machen müssen ob sie 50, 100 oder mehr Euro für "unnützes" ausgeben oder nicht...


----------



## Lpax (5. November 2009)

KdV_Linn schrieb:


> Oh man, wie die ganzen Süchtlinge hier argumentieren "sind ja nur Pets", ihr sucht doch  nur einen Grund weiter an der Nadel zu hängen. Blizzard ist wie ein kluger Dealer, einmal angefixt und hinterher immer wieder kleine Zusatzportiönchen hinterherschieben, der Dumme Junkie zahlt bis zum (sozialen) Verrecken.
> 
> Belügt euch nur selber, denkt euch weiterhin Ausreden aus, ihr seid süchtig.
> 
> ...




Jawohl...^^
So eine scheiße hat mir noch gefehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst noch was Herr Suchberatung?


----------



## Tschubai (5. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich hab mich verlesen weil was ich jetzt grad eben auf MMo Champion gelesen hab kann ich selber kaum glauben
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.mmo-champion.com/
> ...




aaarrrgghh...wir werden alle sterben!

p.s.: mache die entscheidung von blizzard doch rückgängig, indem du ihnen drohst, deinen account zu kündigen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. November 2009)

Es wird darauf rauslaufen das man sich nen lvl bonus XP x 1000000 kaufen kann, dazu full t11 und drölfmillionen gold ;>


----------



## radio-activ (5. November 2009)

KdV_Linn schrieb:


> Oh man, wie die ganzen Süchtlinge hier argumentieren "sind ja nur Pets", ihr sucht doch  nur einen Grund weiter an der Nadel zu hängen. Blizzard ist wie ein kluger Dealer, einmal angefixt und hinterher immer wieder kleine Zusatzportiönchen hinterherschieben, der Dumme Junkie zahlt bis zum (sozialen) Verrecken.
> 
> Belügt euch nur selber, denkt euch weiterhin Ausreden aus, ihr seid süchtig.
> 
> ...



die meisten Argumentationsreihen sind ja auch geil angreifbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und deine Auflistung, ich glaube nicht das Blizzard das ausgeschlossen hatte, die nutzen doch immer solche Sätze wie " dieses Feature is derzeit nicht geplant" oder so


----------



## Lilith Twilight (5. November 2009)

Oh mein Gott, wir werden alle untergehen...Blizzard zwingt uns jetzt auch noch das wir Pets kaufen...diese Teufel...[/ironie]

Das Niveau vieler Beiträge im Buffed Forum ist ungefähr genauso hoch wie das von dem Müll der jeden Tag den Handelschannel verstopft...da kann man ja noch mit einer Scheibe Weissbrot eine intelligentere Unterhaltung führen...


----------



## Lilicia (5. November 2009)

Also ich finde die zwei, äußerst niedlich! *grins*
Auch, wenn ich kein Freund, dieser Art von ingame Gegenstände Handel bin, ich glaube beim Mini L.K muss ich doch zuschlagen, der ist ja richtig niedlich und frostet wohl Level 1 Wildtiere hihi


----------



## Redcastle (5. November 2009)

Lilicia schrieb:


> Also ich finde die zwei, äußerst niedlich! *grins*
> Auch, wenn ich kein Freund, dieser Art von ingame Gegenstände Handel bin, ich glaube beim Mini L.K muss ich doch zuschlagen, der ist ja richtig niedlich und frostet wohl Level 1 Wildtiere hihi




Absolut nett die Beiden ^^

Und für die, die wegen der 10 Euro schimpfen, man kann die Beiden wunderbar auch für Dollar kaufen.
Funktioniert ohne Probleme!


Gruß


----------



## Chillers (5. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> @ Chillers
> 
> Natürlich verkauft sich das Ding. Blizzard hat ja sicher genug Daten nebenbei
> zu beginn von WotlK abgreifen können, wie viele Leute dazu bereit sind für
> ...



Ja natürlich bin ich froh und munter, wie sich das für eine Katze nach dem Genuss von Katzenminze 
gehört. *snurr*

Ich wollte nur mal neutral berichten, wie es sich für mich so anschaut.

Ich habe den chopper nicht, obwohl ich ihn schön finde und auch das GOLD ingame ohne Zukauf mal gehabt hätte.
Trotz aller Vorteile waren mir 15. - 16.000 G zuviel dafür.

Ich werde mir auch keins der pets kaufen. Ich schwör!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir ist wichtiger, dass die chars recht schnell fliegen können und ich food oder Tränke kaufen kann.
Und dass ich G übrig habe, falls sich mal ein Schnäppchen ergibt.

Aber - ich habe mal die Möglichkeit genutzt, einen char auf einen 2. acc. kostenpflichtig zu transferieren. Und das
war das beste überhaupt, weil ich nun einen Mitspieler habe, auf den ich mich jetzt perfekt verlassen kann und der
mit dem Firstaccount als Trupp perfekt harmoniert. 

Bin ich jetzt auch eine der Verlassenen (von allen pure- nature Geistern?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hunde haben Herrchen, Katzen Personal.

Noch viel Spaß

Chillers


----------



## Elenor (5. November 2009)

Hier mal eine schöne "Satire" von einem Spieler aus dem offiziellem Forum.
Vielen sehen die Pets nicht als Dorn im Auge welche nun zu kaufen sind, sondern die Entwicklung von World of Warcraft seid Burning Crusade. Der Pet-Shop trägt nur zum Turbokapitalismus bei (Dieser Satz gilt denjenigen welche immer sowas wie "es sind doch nur Pets die hinter einem herlaufen" oder "musse ja nich kaufen...mimimiolol" schreiben).



> *Spieler Klaus aus dem Jahr 2012*
> 
> _Nach einem langen Arbeitstag kommt Klaus endlich zuhause an und will sich eine Runde seines langzeitigen Lieblingsspiels "World of Warcraft" gönnen. Nicht allzu lang, denn seitdem ein Zeitabrechnungssystem im Spiel eingeführt wurde, konnte es schnell mal passieren, dass die monatliche Rechnung von Activision-Nestlé-Blizzard ziemlich in die Höhe schoss. Und 20 Euro pro Monat Grundgebühr sind ja auch nicht wenig, wenn man noch dazu rechnet, dass man sich gelegentlich doch ein neues Ausrüstungsstück im Onlineshop kaufen will/muss.
> 
> ...


----------



## Indriel (5. November 2009)

o_O mal im ernst was heult ihr den alle hier rum? OMG NEIN man kann sich nun pets kaufen für echtes geld!! blizzard zerstört WoW ;____; bla bla mal im ernst wenn es keiner will wird es wieder entfernt werden, weil ohne benutzer nix los, aber es gibt nunmal leute die gerne dafür geld ausgeben und? sollen sie doch, ihre entscheidung und mal ehrlich wenn interessierts ob sie nun 10 euro für ein pet ausgeben? wird dadurch nun eine ini oder ein raid belastet? könnt ihr dadurch plötzlich nicht mehr questen weil da ein spieler steht mit nem gekauften pet? ist doch unsinnig...


----------



## Elenor (5. November 2009)

@Indriel
Ok du bist nun Person X, welcher das Prinzip noch nicht verstanden hat.
Schau mal einen Post über dir und lies ihn mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Besonders das lange Zitat!


----------



## immortal15 (5. November 2009)

wie alle mimimin, 50% gehen an nen guten zweck und ausserdem sind dass nur ...ich wiederhole NUR 2 pets ....scheisst euch nicht ein


----------



## Indriel (5. November 2009)

Ich hab das Prinzip schon verstanden, das ändert jedoch nichts an der Tatsache das ein Online Shop von Blizzard bzw. die Pets die man sich dort kaufen kann weder das Spielgeschehen stören noch zwingt man irgendjemanden sich etwas zu kaufen.
Ob das irgendwann nun dazu führt das aus WoW ein Spiel wird für das man alles bezahlen muss ala Flyff tjo das bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Chillers (5. November 2009)

Elenor schrieb:


> @Indriel
> Ok du bist nun Person X, welcher das Prinzip noch nicht verstanden hat.
> Schau mal einen Post über dir und lies ihn mal
> 
> ...



Ach Du - mach´Dir das Leben doch nicht schwerer als es sich anfühlt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maskenball (5. November 2009)

Naja irgendwie muss Blizz doch das Geld was ihnen zur Zeit in China verloren geht wieder rein holen xD 

solangs nur sowas wie pets oder so sind... meinetwegen, find ich zwar blöd aber net so schlimm wenn mann dann acc gebundene Sachen bzw irgendwann ganze chars im Shop kaufen kann, haben sie es übertrieben xD


----------



## Caramon (5. November 2009)

Ja, natürlich sind es nur Pets.........

Und Blizzard ist so wohltätig und spendet auch noch 50%..... wenn sie wirklich so grosszügig wären, würden sie 75 oder sogar 100% spenden. Das wär cool. 

So ist das in meinen Augen nur 'n langsames Vortasten ob Spieler das Prinzip "Ingame-Items gegen Geld" (angefangen mit 'm Pet) annehmen. Wenn das funktioniert kommt wahrscheinlich gegen Echtgeld 'n umfärben der Set-Teile oder ähnliches und das wird sich fortsetzen.

Weil die Jungs und Mädels bei Blizzard sind nicht nur geldgeil, sie wissen leider auch wie's gemacht wird. Sie werden's zumindest versuchen und es wird immer wieder Suchtis geben, die's annehmen.


----------



## LordSchlappen (5. November 2009)

Also ich finde das Blizzard das gute Recht dazu hat,weil jeder Betrieb will schließlich Geld verdienen.Wir sind nur die Kunden bzw die Verbraucher z.B wir können uns ja auch nicht beklargen wenn der Bäcker die Brötchen teurer macht.Wenn ihr sowas für "sinnlos"&"geldverschwendung" haltet wieso regt ihr Euch den über sowas auf wenn ihr sowieso aus dem Shop nichts haben wollt.


Mfg LordSchlappen


----------



## FermiParadoxon (5. November 2009)

Elenor schrieb:


> [...]


Normalerweise finde ich so ziemlich alle WoW-Satiren oder Texte richtig bescheuert. Aber das hat was... 
Wenn Blizzard tatsächlich in diese Richtung gehen sollte, bin ich weg. Sowie einige weitere Leute, die ich kenne. 
Und ich weiß nicht wieviel Geld sie mit dem übrigen Rest verdienen können. (:


----------



## ogum (6. November 2009)

Macht mal bei einem Preisrätsel/x-beliebigen Wettbewerb von Blizzard mit. Ihr werdet wochenlang spams von goldsellern im Postfach haben. Das war schon von Anfang an so und diese spams waren mit Sicherheit auf diese Aktionen (von Blizzard) zurückzuführen. 
Ich habe damit kein Problem, finde es sogar transparenter wenn Blizzard anfängt mit offenen Karten zu spielen.


----------



## Neme16 (6. November 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Normalerweise finde ich so ziemlich alle WoW-Satiren oder Texte richtig bescheuert. Aber das hat was...
> Wenn Blizzard tatsächlich in diese Richtung gehen sollte, bin ich weg. Sowie einige weitere Leute, die ich kenne.
> Und ich weiß nicht wieviel Geld sie mit dem übrigen Rest verdienen können. (:



genug , das die sich nen scheiss um dich und deine friends kümmern, da jetztt für 10 euro pets gekauft werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elenor (6. November 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Normalerweise finde ich so ziemlich alle WoW-Satiren oder Texte richtig bescheuert. Aber das hat was...
> Wenn Blizzard tatsächlich in diese Richtung gehen sollte, bin ich weg. Sowie einige weitere Leute, die ich kenne.
> Und ich weiß nicht wieviel Geld sie mit dem übrigen Rest verdienen können. (:



Blizzard hat einen solchen Weg schon eingeschlagen und führt ihn auch erfolgreich weiter, siehst du ja nun am Pet-Shop.


----------



## Tamîkus (6. November 2009)

find die idee von blizz doof was kommt in  baldiger zukunft  t12 für 50 euro pro set teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (6. November 2009)

'Es gibt keine Atheisten in Schützenlöchern' ist kein Argument gegen den Atheismus, es ist ein Argument gegen Schützenlöcher."¹  
keiner wird euch euren freien Willen nehmen können - pets/itemshop hin oder her
kündigt eure accounts mit der Begründung "Petshop"
spielt weiter und lasst die Pets da wo sie sind im Laden
oder kauft euch die Teile

¹James Morrow


----------



## Rainaar (6. November 2009)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> *nach dem Lachkrampf den Antworten Button drückt*
> 
> Ich glaubs nicht *prust* Hauptsache ihr habt wieder etwas worüber ihr heulen könnt.
> 
> ...



Bei dem Wahrheitsgehalt lohnt der Fullqoute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/Sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RIPeazyE (6. November 2009)

wenn ihrs nich moegt kaufts eucht nicht
solange es nur pets sind 
ich lach trozdem jeden aus der son pet hat


----------



## Alirev (6. November 2009)

wer keine items kaufen will kauft sie nicht, so einfach is das problem gelöst. O.o!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

und wenns t teile zu kaufen gibt, wayne???? in der erfolg liste sieht man ja ob jemand diesen und jenen boss gekillt hat um das item zu bekommen, oder nicht. und wie frsutrierend ist es wenn man 20 mal naxx geht und das item immernoch nicht hat?????????? hab auch reallife anstelle von ewigem raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deswegen nun wow verlassen ist hirnrissig undmacht eh niemand. is wie die wo sagen sie spielen nicht mehr weil das addon nicht gut sein wird, aber sie kaufen es dann trozdem xD


----------



## Postman123 (6. November 2009)

Ich lob mir die Hühner - die gackern erst, wenn das Ei gelegt ist...

Selbstverständlich ist der Itemshop nur deshalb da, damit man sich jedes T-Set direkt nach Einführung kaufen kann - accountgebunden für jeden Char, jede Klasse natürlich. Aber das ist nur der Anfang, da Blizzard hier die eierlegende Wollmilchsau für sich entdeckt hat. Später entfällt das lästige Leveln für ein paar Euro, Gold gibts dann ohnehin schon, legendäre Waffen nach eigenen Vorgaben, genauso wie mein künftiges Lieblingspet, den WoW-Jammerer, der beim Anklicken in Tränen ausbricht und laut schreit "Alles ist sooo scheiße!".

Betrachten wir uns doch erst mal die Gegenwart: man kan zwei für Petverhältnisse aufwendige Haustiere erwerben. Den Untergang des Abendlandes habe ich mir anders vorgestellt...

Vielleicht sollte man sich einfach mal daran erinnern, dass ein Spiel den Spieler vor allem unterhalten soll. Hier können es ganz unterschiedliche Dinge sein, die dies bewerkstelligen. Der eine braucht nur den Raiderfolg, der andere möchte einen arbeitsamen Alltag im Spiel haben, bei dem er für Berufe viel farmen muss, der andere fährt total auf die Erfolge ab, andere sammeln Reittiere - und andere halt Haustiere. Das ist wie im Leben. Jeder legt auf andere Dinge wert um sich wohl zu fühlen und seinen Spaß zu haben.

Die beiden neuen Pets kosten echtes Geld. Na und? 20 Euro für beide - ein Kasten Bier mit Pfand und ne Tüte Chips. Was ist denn das heutzutage bitteschön noch? Mich machte der Kauf nicht ärmer. Ich fühle mich weder gemolken, noch abgezockt und die enthaltene Spende ist mir auch egal. Ich kaufte für mich selbst, weil mich beide Pets unterhalten und ich mich daran erfreuen kann.

Dabei ist es mir ausgesprochen Pumpe, ob nächste Woche jeder damit rumläuft oder ich der einzige weit und breit bin, der seinen Pandarenmönch hin und wieder auspackt. Wobei, darf man das überhaupt? Flames sind ja vorprogrammiert, wie man nur so ein verrückter Hund sein kann, 10 (in Worten z e h n!) Euro für so einen nutzlosen Scheiß auszugeben. Ist der Pandarenmönch am Ende gar der ingame-Judenstern des Blizzard-Fanboys?

Nun gut, die paar Wochen bis die Server leer sind, da der Itemshop das Spiel diesmal def. vernichten wird und alle Spieler abgewandert sind, werd ich schon überstehen. Vielleicht gründe ich eine gildenübergreifende Gruppe heimlicher Pandarenfreunde, die sich einmal pro Woche für fünf Minuten im Wald trifft, um sich am Mönch zu erfreuen...

Bleibt abschließend eigentlich nur noch eine Frage: was hält Euch denn bitteschön noch in einem Spiel, dessen Hersteller in Eueren Augen absolut gar nichts richtig machen kann? Würde Blizzard die Farbe der Eichhörnchen im Spiel ändern, wäre selbst das einen kollektiven Aufschrei wert, hat es den Anschein. Vor allem deshalb, weil als nächstes bestimmt die Hühner dran sind. Und wenn sich die Farbe der Hühner ändert, mal ehrlich, das macht das Spiel dann aber echt kaputt und alle hören abgezockt und erniedrigt und überhaupt ganz ordentlich doof behandelt auf... oder?


----------



## Topfkopf (6. November 2009)

omg, man kann sich jezz für 5 euro ein ingame pet kaufen.. OMG!! DER WELTUNTERGANG!!!DRITTER WELTKRIEG!!!

Und dabei haben wir noch nich ma 2012...Jezz wirds natürlich hungersnöte kriegen, aids is nun durchs angucken anderer übertragbar, die schweinigrippe wird gleichzeitig in 150000k unterschiedliche Formen mutieren, Obama stellt sich als mitglied von Taliban heraus und all das is der Petshopschuld. Und für jedes verkaufte Pet muss irgendwo auf der Welt ein Kind in Spammails ertrinken...

Ihr seid so armselig, echt. Wie einer der vorposter schon erwähnte, jedes mal wenn Blizzard irgendetwas macht, ganz egal ob buff, nerf, einbauen, rausnehmen usw immer seid ihr am heulen, jedesmal kündigen 100000 Leute an ihren acc zu löschen, und dennoch sinken die spielerzahlen nich. Schon als BC bekanntgegeben wurde habt ihr angefangen rumzuweinen, und ihr spielt immer noch. Is schon scheiße wenn man kein RL hat und die einzige beschäftigung das FLamen bei buffed ist. 

Wenns doch ach so schlimm ist dann kauft euch das viehzeugs halt nich. wenns nich genug leute kaufen dann verwirft blizz die idee eh wieder, und dann könt ihr euch das pet für 5000k gold beim händler eures vertrauens kaufen. 

Den einzigen Vorteil den diese teile bringen is das erreichen der damit verbundenen erfolge. Das erfolgssystem habt ihr auch als dämlich und sinnlos abgestemplet also dürfte euch das ja nicht stören. 

Achja, ihr mögt WoW doch oder? (anscheinend sonst würdet ihrs ja nich zocken ;P) So, nun schaut euch einfach mal die Zahlen an die immer wieder veröffentlicht werden, wieviele Leute bei Blizz arbeiten, wieviele server die haben, wieviel strom die dinger ziehen, wieviel die Leute da an Lohn kriegen usw. Dann werdet ihr sehen das BLizz gar nicht so große gewinne einfährt wie ihr denkt. Strom wird immer teurer, die mitarbeiter brauchen auch geld weil ja auch der ihr leben immer teurer wird (inflation sei dank), Das ganze technikzeug kaufen die auch nich bei aldi, da geht auch ne menge geld rein, die Steuern steigen (je nach standort') und wenn die preise weiter steigen kostet das abo demnächst 50 euro. und um sowas zu verhindern muss blizz irgendwie anders geld verdienen, und so is der itemshop entstanden. Also dankt jedem der ein Pet da kauft dafür das ihr noch ein paar monate mehr für 13 Euro spielen könnt, denn bald werdet ihr entweder mehr bezahlen oder aufhören müssen. Und das ganze bis wieder irgendwer Krieg anfängt und dann wieder eine neue währung erfunden wird.


----------



## Zardas (6. November 2009)

_*und andere verfassen ganze "romane" um eigentlich nichts zu sagen......punkt*_


----------



## Imon (6. November 2009)

Postman123 schrieb:


> genauso wie mein künftiges Lieblingspet, den WoW-Jammerer, der beim Anklicken in Tränen ausbricht und laut schreit "Alles ist sooo scheiße!".






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Au ja, den will ich auch haben, DAFÜR würde ich sogar 10 Euro ausgeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man stelle sich mal vor, hunderte von Spielern in Dalaran packen ihren kleinen WoW-Jammerer aus und lassen ihn rumplärren. Da käme richtig Forum-Feeling auf.


----------



## ThEDiciple (6. November 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> find die idee von blizz doof was kommt in  baldiger zukunft  t12 für 50 euro pro set teil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann man denke ich klar mit NEIN beantworten. Wie schon ein paar seiten voher gesagt handelt es sich bei den bezahl service bisher immer um firlefanz der nicht wirklich spielinhalte beeinträchtigt, jedenfalls nicht dehn anderer man hat also keinen vorteil gegenüber anderen und so wirds auch bleiben. Blizz zwingt keinen diesen service zu nutzen, wers brauch kanns machen , und wer nicht lässt es . Hört das ewige rummgeheule auf oder lasst das spielen endlich sein und verschwindet wenns alles so scheiße ist. Aber da ihr dann selber zugeben müsst das es eigentlich egal ist und einem nicht weh tut bleibt ihr doch. Manche suchen hier anscheind ein wenig aufmerksamkeit und heulen deswegen bei jedem nerf, service, T-teil das nicht ihrem geschmack passt, Raidinhalte ect rumm. 


*Wenn es eins gibt was mit den Jahren immer schlechter geworden ist dann ist es die Community die verkommen ist zu einem haufen voller heulsusen wo man meinen kann das ihnen bei jeder änderungen der schnulli geklaut wurde!!! *


----------



## Tolan (6. November 2009)

In der offiziellen Ankündigung wurde doch erwähnt das der Shop von Spielern gefordert
wurde. Blizz setzt das um und schon wieder wird geheult was das Zeug hält.
Grüsse


----------



## Rolandos (6. November 2009)

Es geht nicht, um weinen, Pets, heulen, mimimi. Sondern um den Itemshop im allgemeinen, falls es noch nicht verstanden wurde.
*Um den Itemshop im allgemeinen.*
OK im Moment gibt es dort nur die Haustiere, welche ich mir natürlich nicht kaufe, weil, braucht man nicht. *Wenn es so bleibt ist ja alles in bester Ordnung.*

*Wie es kommen könnte:*
Aber da Blizz ein Unternehmen ist welches Geld verdienen will, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, das *irgendwann* im Shop auch Teile auftauchen werden, die einem Spieler das "Vorwärtskommen" erleichtert oder erst ermöglicht. Man zahlt dann *möglicherweise* 13 Euro im Monat, plus *vielleicht* 50 Euro für, Dinge die im Spiel benötigt werden um erst den Porschedrachen dann für 50€ Maseratidrachen, dann für 70€ den Ferraridrachen , danach für 100€ den Rollsdrachen, zu fliegen. Spieler die das Geld nicht haben, werden lange, sehr lange z.B. in Nordend rumeiern und nur den VWdrachen fliegen , während die die Geld haben und es für den Müll ausgeben, schon süd, west, und ostend hinter sich haben. 
Und das schlimme daran ist, die meisten Spieler werden die Kohle, weil sich doch ein wenig abhängig von WoW sind, auch zahlen.  

Bekannter spielt auch WoW, da gibt es irgendwelche Karten die man kaufen kann, ähnlich wie Lose, hat er 300 Euro ausgegeben um irgend so einen Tiger zu gewinnen.
Oder wie bei einem anderen freien MMO, hat jemand 1000 € im itemshop ausgegeben um vorne mitzuspielen.


----------



## Natar (6. November 2009)

Elenor schrieb:


> Hier mal eine schöne "Satire" von einem Spieler aus dem offiziellem Forum.
> Vielen sehen die Pets nicht als Dorn im Auge welche nun zu kaufen sind, sondern die Entwicklung von World of Warcraft seid Burning Crusade. Der Pet-Shop trägt nur zum Turbokapitalismus bei (Dieser Satz gilt denjenigen welche immer sowas wie "es sind doch nur Pets die hinter einem herlaufen" oder "musse ja nich kaufen...mimimiolol" schreiben).



haha danke für den post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut geschrieben und hoffentlich nimmts das den (sind ja nur pets"-"boah du hast zu wenig geld oder neidisch" postern den wind aus den segeln

schön dass auch aufm offi gewhint wird, muss gleich mal da besuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F3inkost (6. November 2009)

leider habe ich gestern schon innerhalb eines raids 2 leute gesehen die diese 2 pets sich gekauft haben...solange es genug dumme leute gibt, die dafür echtes geld zahlen, wird blizz diesen weg bestimmt weiter beschreiten...nur wo wird dies hinführen? t11 für 50 &#8364;, bessere raidbuffs für 10 &#8364;, die liste is endlos fortführbar...leider...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitepeach (6. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> ...
> *Wie es kommen könnte:*
> Aber da Blizz ein Unternehmen ist welches Geld verdienen will, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, das *irgendwann* im Shop auch Teile auftauchen werden, die einem Spieler das "Vorwärtskommen" erleichtert oder erst ermöglicht. Man zahlt dann *möglicherweise* 13 Euro im Monat, plus *vielleicht* 50 Euro für, Dinge die im Spiel benötigt werden um erst den Porschedrachen dann für 50€ Maseratidrachen, dann für 70€ den Ferraridrachen , danach für 100€ den Rollsdrachen, zu fliegen. Spieler die das Geld nicht haben, werden lange, sehr lange z.B. in Nordend rumeiern und nur den VWdrachen fliegen , während die die Geld haben und es für den Müll ausgeben, schon süd, west, und ostend hinter sich haben.
> Und das schlimme daran ist, die meisten Spieler werden die Kohle, weil sich doch ein wenig abhängig von WoW sind, auch zahlen.
> ...



Mal ehrlich, könnte es denn wirklich so kommen, daß einem ein erheblicher Nachteil entsteht, nur weil jemand am Flugplatz Dalaran den Mercedesstern raushängen lässt, genau dort, wo jetzt noch die braunen Krüppeldrachen posen?

Also in genau dieser Sache sehe ich es persönlich im Spiel (Mounts / Flieger) genauso wie im Reallife (Autos)... mit dicken Teilen unterm Ar*** kann man mich nicht beeindrucken. Das Fortbewegungsmittel ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Ich weiß, ich weiß... die meisten Männer sehen das ganz anders, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn.. mich würds nicht mal stören, wenns neben Pets auch Flieger im Shop geben würde.


----------



## flander1974 (6. November 2009)

Also wenn Blizzard in ihrem Shop nur Produkte verkaufen die kein einfluß auf das Spiel haben ist es mir egal.
Ihr braucht das nicht zu kaufen also jammert nicht rum.
Das Buffed Forum ist echt zum Jammerkasten verkommen.

Ein schönen Tag noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (6. November 2009)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> ....
> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn.. mich würds nicht mal stören, wenns neben Pets auch Flieger im Shop geben würde.



Glaube ich dir, ABER, wenn die Mounts anstatt mit 300% mit 400% fliegen, währe ich mir nicht ganz so sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitepeach (6. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Glaube ich dir, ABER, wenn die Mounts anstatt mit 300% mit 400% fliegen, währe ich mir nicht ganz so sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG  *Panik*... der pöhse Rolls Royce-Flieger hat mir das Erz / die Blume praktisch unterm Hintern weggefarmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jo.. es soll Leute geben, die sich drüber aufregen. Na und... geht den 150% Fliegern im moment nicht anders, wenn ein 280% vorbeigeflattert kommt.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> OMG  *Panik*... der pöhse Rolls Royce-Flieger hat mir das Erz / die Blume praktisch unterm Hintern weggefarmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich versteh auch ned ws daran tragisch wär XD


----------



## Lari (6. November 2009)

Sie könnten dort zeitgleich zum T10 Release einen Full 80er, Rasse und Klasse nach Wahl mit vollem T10 Set und allem anderen Schnickschnack verkaufen. Was stört *mich* das?
Ihr sagt: Items gibts in den Arsch geblasen, man muss nichts dafür tun. Ja dann lacht doch über eventuelle Itemkäufer, anstatt hier den Untergang eures Spielerlebnisses zu prophezeien.
Wer jetzt mit normalen Equip in Feuern steht, im Boss-Cleave oder eben einfach nur doof wird auch mit gekauftem Equip beim Encounter sterben.
Es wird sich auch kein Itemshop Käufer in gute Gilden einschmuggeln können, da man Erfolge bestimmt nicht kaufen werden kann. 
Im PvP wird es nicht kommen, *vielleicht* das alte Arena-Set zum starten in die neue Saison, aber auch hier wieder: ja und? Das macht ihn nicht zu einem guten PvP-Spieler.

Wie es oben jemand geschrieben: es wird des Heulens wegen geheult. Oder um wieder wilde Untergangsszenarien und "alles wird schlechter"-Posts zu verfassen.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (6. November 2009)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> OMG  *Panik*... der pöhse Rolls Royce-Flieger hat mir das Erz / die Blume praktisch unterm Hintern weggefarmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wobei das ein Unterschied ist. Das 280% mount kann man sich leicht erfarmen (in wotlk kann man auch mit wenig aufwand schnell an 5000g kommen)
An die anderen mounts würde man nicht rankommen ohne echtes Geld zu investieren.


----------



## Omidas (6. November 2009)

@Postmann123, Topfkopf

Stellet euch bitte folgendes vor:
Der Petshop kommt raus gekommen und nicht ein einziger hätte sich besorgt geäußert.
Und es würde nur Lob kommen.

Was meint ihr was Blizzard sich denken würde?
a) wir halten uns an unsere Aussage.
b) Kam ja viel besser an als wir es gedacht haben. Vielleicht können wir es doch wagen ....

Und es bringt überhaupt nichts das anzumerken, dass richtige Itemshops nicht gewünscht sind,
wenn es eingeführt wurde. Denn das Blizzard selbst schwachsinn nicht zurück nimmt, obwohl
Beschwerden ohne Ende kommen sieht man wohl am besten am AV. Also lieber vorher. Und 
wenn alles gut läuft, könnt ihr euch auf ewig über die Pessimisten auslassen, weil nie ein Shop
kommen wird. 

Nur die Frage ist: Kommt ein Shop nicht weils nie geplant ist, oder wegen Posts wie diesen?


----------



## Rolandos (6. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Wer jetzt mit normalen Equip in Feuern steht, im Boss-Cleave oder eben einfach nur doof wird auch mit gekauftem Equip beim Encounter sterben.



Tja, nur solange es kein Item mit 100% Feuerresi gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lari schrieb:


> Es wird sich auch kein Itemshop Käufer in gute Gilden einschmuggeln können, da man Erfolge bestimmt nicht kaufen werden kann.
> Im PvP wird es nicht kommen, *vielleicht* das alte Arena-Set zum starten in die neue Saison, aber auch hier wieder: ja und? Das macht ihn nicht zu einem guten PvP-Spieler.



Sicher? Möglicherweise werden  auch nur Spieler aufgenommen mit gekaufter bester Ausrüstung, weil die ganze Gilde Kohle hat.


----------



## Caveman1979 (6. November 2009)

Mansche Ansehensweiße kann oder will ich nicht verstehen aber es ist leider so das sich viele Leute in Meiner Gilde darüber unterhalten und zu 80% alle das selbe sagen sollte es soweit kommen das man sich die chars im shop kaufen kann mit Equi dann hören sie auf !Ok es gibt ja genug andere Games die sich vergleichsweise genau so gut wenn nicht in manschen Sachen besser sind aber warum muste es soweit kommen? ist den Blizz. net den Leuten schon genug entgegen gekommen muss es nun noch soweit kommen viele meinen dann wird es net lange dauern und sie bieten dienste zum durchziehn von inis an. Also wo hört der Spaß auf und wo fängt es an Lächerlich zuwerden.

Haustier sind ja ok selbst gegen reittiere hätte ich nix dennoch denke ich wird es nicht dabei bleiben!

Ich behalte es mal im Auge und in paar Mon. werde ich flamen wenn dann wieder eine Welle von Post durch das Forum geht wieso kann man das item jetzt kaufen? ICH HABE ES GEWUST UND spiele wieder HALLO KITTY ONLINE   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich stört es nur im Geringen masse aber ich muss ja flamen was soll ich sonst tun Arbeiten (hust)


----------



## Lari (6. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Tja, nur solange es kein Item mit 100% Feuerresi gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nun spinnst du aber wirklich ein bisschen, oder? Als ob es sowas jemals geben würde.



> Sicher? Möglicherweise werden  auch nur Spieler aufgenommen mit gekaufter bester Ausrüstung, weil die ganze Gilde Kohle hat.


Niemals wird Blizzard "die beste Ausrüstung" im Itemshop verkaufen, weil dann gäbe es einen Grund sich aufzuregen, und es würde eine Menge an Spielern aufhören. Bleibt beim rumspinnen zumindest realistisch.


----------



## Woodspirit (6. November 2009)

So, hat mal einer gezählt, wieviele Spieler jetzt wieder erbost ihren Acc kündigen werden?

Also so langsam langweilt die Community nur noch...es ist ein Pet, mehr nicht. Nirgendwo steht, dass man bald Lvl85 Chars kaufen kann. Und selbst wenn....ja und? 

Spielt ihr, weil ihr euch profilieren müsst mit euren Items? Oder weil euch das Spiel Spass macht?


----------



## Whitepeach (6. November 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Wobei das ein Unterschied ist. Das 280% mount kann man sich leicht erfarmen (in wotlk kann man auch mit wenig aufwand schnell an 5000g kommen)
> An die anderen mounts würde man nicht rankommen ohne echtes Geld zu investieren.




Muss man denn unbedingt ALLES haben? Das erinnert mich sehr an meine Kinder, grade jetzt wo sich Weihnachten mit so großen Schritten nähert, und mir allabendlich zur Fernsehstunde der Satz "Das will ich haben!" und "Das will ich haben!" in der Werbepause um die Ohren dröhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Erz, und die Blümchen, die ich für mich benötige, bekomme ich auch mit meinem VW-Epic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (6. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> ich für meine Teil überlege jetzt wirklich mit WoW aufzuhören ich war schon gegen Fraktionswechsel aber ein Itemshop ne sowas lasse ich nicht auf mich dulden
> 
> Ich bitte die Leute die hier Posten nicht nur herumflamen sondern konstruktiv Beiträge verfassen



*Ja, bitte hör auf und alle anderen die es stört auch.*

Das ergäbe zwei Vorteile:

1. Ich habe weniger Lags, mehr Rohstoffe und mehr Mobs für mich.

2. Vielleicht würde Blizzard es dann bemerken und sowas nicht öfter machen (was ich ernsthaft bezweifle)

Das ist übrigens wirklich konstuktiv gemeint.

Denn:

Nur durch Aktionen würde Blizzard etwas bemerken. Wenn 200 000 Leute am gleichen Tag mit der gleichen
Begründung aufhören, könnte vielleicht - gaaaanz vielleicht einer was merken.

Aber ich habs schon mal gesagt: wir sind den Entscheidungen von Blizzard ausgeliefert, wir können nichts
gegen jedwege Änderung tun. Nur aufhören.

Aber ich finde einen Itemshop nicht schlimm, denn keiner wird gezwungen dort etwas zu kaufen.
Wegen mir gibt es da Mounts, Klamotten (für RP), Pets, Tische, Stühle was auch immer zu kaufen.

Wayne interessierts ?

Setteile und Waffen ist was anderes - aber das wissen die auch und werden es lassen. 100 %

Aber wie viele hier ja auch schreiben, WOW ist für so einige Lowlifes hier zum Profilierungsapparat geworden.
Nur sie, die ihr halbes Leben vor dem Rechner verbringen, haben das Recht besondere Dinge zu besitzen.
Alle anderen, die auch so oft beschimpften Casuals, dürfen das einfach nicht.
Tja, aber diese Casuals haben halt meist das nötige Kleingeld für Itemshops.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zylenia (6. November 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> So, hat mal einer gezählt, wieviele Spieler jetzt wieder erbost ihren Acc kündigen werden?
> 
> Also so langsam langweilt die Community nur noch...es ist ein Pet, mehr nicht. Nirgendwo steht, dass man bald Lvl85 Chars kaufen kann. Und selbst wenn....ja und?
> 
> Spielt ihr, weil ihr euch profilieren müsst mit euren Items? Oder weil euch das Spiel Spass macht?



Die meisten spielen deshalb,schau mal ins WoW Forum.
Wenn man da was fragt oder sonst was ,kommen sofort die Item Flamer,was man für ein lächerliches Gear hat.
Man sollte gar nicht im Forum schreiben dürfen weil man keine Ahnung hat ,weil die Ausrüstung so schlecht ist usw.
Die selbst ernannten Pro Gamer (Profi,bekommen die Geld dafür oder was? Profi Spieler ist für mich ein Spieler der damit sein Geld verdient )


----------



## Rolandos (6. November 2009)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> Muss man denn unbedingt ALLES haben? Das erinnert mich sehr an meine Kinder, grade jetzt wo sich Weihnachten mit so großen Schritten nähert, und mir allabendlich zur Fernsehstunde der Satz "Das will ich haben!" und "Das will ich haben!" in der Werbepause um die Ohren dröhnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nein muss man natürlich nicht. 
Leider ist der Mensch ein Herdentier, Einer versucht dem Anderen nachzulaufen, nachzueifern. Und wenn es etwas Kostet, z.B. nur 2 €, sagt sich jeder "sind ja bloß 2€" um nicht mehr von anderen abgehängt zu werden. Wird er das auch investieren, dann hat er ein VW mit turbo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bisschen besser OK, hm immer noch nicht gut genug "Nochmal nur 2€" hat er VW mit Turbo und Nachbrenner. Dann kommen die Intelligenten die rechnen können, hmm,  wieso 4€ für Nachbrenner wenn ich für 5€ dann einen viel besseren Prosche bekomme.  usw usw Das schaukelt sich langsam aber sicher hoch.

Wenn man dann liest, das sich Leute die Pets, die eigendlich nichts bringen, für 10€ gekauft haben, kann man sich ohne Probleme vorstellen, was sie machen wenn es ein T12 Set für 20€ gibt.


----------



## Huntara (6. November 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> So, hat mal einer gezählt, wieviele Spieler jetzt wieder erbost ihren Acc kündigen werden?
> 
> Also so langsam langweilt die Community nur noch...es ist ein Pet, mehr nicht. Nirgendwo steht, dass man bald Lvl85 Chars kaufen kann. Und selbst wenn....ja und?
> 
> Spielt ihr, weil ihr euch profilieren müsst mit euren Items? Oder weil euch das Spiel Spass macht?



Es ist ja nicht nur ein Pet, sondern da steckt ja auch ein Prinzip dahinter. 
Für viele Leute macht es nicht mehr das Spiel aus, was es mal war, abgesehen mal von der gesamten Spielveränderung. Mein Mann hat genau aus diesen
Gründen aufgehört, weil ihm die tägliche dailyfarmerei und das schwere Erreichen an wirklich gute Items zu vereinfacht worden ist. Vor ca. 5 Jahren sah es halt noch anders aus und wenn man zurückblickt, schlägt die Richtung eine ganz andere ein.j

Es spricht auch niemand davon, das man Chars auf lvl 85 kaufen kann, das finde ich nun ziemlich weit hergeholt. Es geht nur vielen hier um das Prinzip, das Blizzard schon so oft gesagt hat, das sie viele Dinge nicht umsetzen werden und doch wurde es umgesetzt. 
Das einige nun im höchsten Ärger verfallen, kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen, denn auch wenn es "nur ein paar Pets sind", ist es somit nicht mehr auszu-
schließen, das man sich früher oder später auch andere Dinge kaufen kann. 
Abgesehen davon gibt es kein anderes MMO Spiel was so einen Stuss anbietet. Wir zahlen schon 13Euro im Monat, manchmal für Spaß, manchmal für 
Ärger, ich denke, das sollte reichen.


----------



## Whitepeach (6. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Nein muss man natürlich nicht.
> Leider ist der Mensch ein Herdentier, Einer versucht dem Anderen nachzulaufen, nachzueifern. Und wenn es etwas Kostet, z.B. nur 2 €, sagt sich jeder "sind ja bloß 2€" um nicht mehr von anderen abgehängt zu werden. Wird er das auch investieren, dann hat er ein VW mit turbo
> 
> 
> ...



Also mir ist sicher lieber, wenn die Leutz, die es bitter nötig haben, das Geld im Shop investieren, anstatt in Drogen, Alkohol für Komasaufen oder ähnliches.
Wenn sie meinen, bitteschön. Dann sollen sie doch lieber Posen mit ihren dicken Dingern unterm Hintern, kaufbare Pets oder dergleichen, anstatt Wettko**en oder was weiss ich ^^
Unterm Strich, egal was kommt, kaufbare Rüstung oder Verbesserungen (nein, dies ist keine Prophezeihung), könnte es denn da nicht sein, dass vielleicht die Spielkenntnis eines Spielers wieder in den Vordergrund rückt?


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> kann man sich ohne Probleme vorstellen, was sie machen wenn es ein T12 Set für 20€ gibt.



Sich freuen, das Set kaufen und Spaß am Spiel haben?


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

irgendwie drehn wir uns hier im kreis :/


----------



## Rolandos (6. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Nun spinnst du aber wirklich ein bisschen, oder? Als ob es sowas jemals geben würde.
> 
> 
> Niemals wird Blizzard "die beste Ausrüstung" im Itemshop verkaufen, weil dann gäbe es einen Grund sich aufzuregen, und es würde eine Menge an Spielern aufhören. Bleibt beim rumspinnen zumindest realistisch.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieso rumspinnen, ok werden viele nicht mehr spielen wollen. Wieviel? sagen wir 50%.  50% weniger Einnahmen die unter Umständen mit 30% mehr Einnahme der noch spielenden, aus den Itemshop kompensiert werden können. 30% ok bisschen zu wenig. Aber deshalb können auch die Hälfte der Server abgeschaltet werden, was wiederum 50% Kosten spart, was am Ende 20% mehr Gewinn bringt.

OK ein wenig gesponnen, aber so funktionieren Managerdenkstrukturen.


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Stimmt und in der Mitte des Kreises ist die Sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StCuthbert (6. November 2009)

Was wird uns Blizzard also in Zukunft noch verkaufen wollen?

ohne wesentlichen Einfluss auf das Spielgeschehen wären:
- mehr Pets
- Wappenröcke
- spezielle +100% Reittiere oder +280% Flugtiere
- Veränderungen an bestehenden Rüstungsteilen (z.B. Farbe)
- noch mehr Pets
- Titel, Namenszusätze
- Veränderungen am Charakter selbst (Tatoos, Schmuck)
- Emotes, Tänze
- Pets

geringen Einfluss hätten:
- veraltete PVP/PVE-Rüstungssets (z.B. T1-6)
- accountgebundene Erbstücke (mit oder ohne EP-Bonus)
- Extra Bankfächer
- Gegenstände zum schnelleren Reisen (z.B. zusätzliche Ruhesteine oder eine erhöhte Geschwindigkeit bei Benutzung der Flugrouten)

großen Einfluss würden ausüben:
- +310% Flugmounts
- PVP/PVE-Sets der aktuellen Erweiterung oder vergleichbare Gegenstände (es müsste nicht unbedingt das aktuell beste Set sein)
- kostenpflichtiger Klassen- und Berufswechsel

Was fällt euch noch so ein?


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

StCuthbert schrieb:


> Was wird uns Blizzard also in Zukunft noch verkaufen wollen?
> 
> ohne wesentlichen Einfluss auf das Spielgeschehen wären:
> - mehr Pets (wär mir egal)
> ...


----------



## Makata (6. November 2009)

> Was fällt euch noch so ein?


Episches Aufmunterungsset: Taschentuch, ein Glas Milch und Kekse für die ganzen *Oh nein ein Itemshop* Heulsusen.


----------



## Omidas (6. November 2009)

Naja was auch noch gehen könnte:

Wir sind Stolz euch einen lange gehegten Wunsch der Community endlich erfüllen zu können: Housing.

Bezahlt einmalig 30 Euro und ihr könnt euch in einer extra angelegten Umgebung eure kleines Domizil
errichten. Da die Hausmeister und Putzkräfte unserer Villen .... ähhm eurer Ingame Häuser auch bezahlt
werden wollen, wird zusätzlich die Abogebühren für die Käufer pro Monat um einen Euro angehoben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

Huntara schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht nur ein Pet, sondern da steckt ja auch ein Prinzip dahinter.



und das wäre?

Und ist eingefallen, dass wir mit Dingen die man im Spiel zwar nicht braucht die aber lustige Gimmicks sind Geld verdienen können.
Gutes Prinzip Haut rein Jungs. Nix gegen einzuwenden



Huntara schrieb:


> Mein Mann hat genau aus diesen Gründen aufgehört, weil ihm die tägliche dailyfarmerei und das schwere Erreichen an wirklich gute Items zu vereinfacht worden ist. Vor ca. 5 Jahren sah es halt noch anders aus und wenn man zurückblickt, schlägt die Richtung eine ganz andere ein.j



Konsequente und gute Entscheidung. Etwas gefällt mir nicht mehr, ich hör auf damit.



Huntara schrieb:


> Es spricht auch niemand davon, das man Chars auf lvl 85 kaufen kann, das finde ich nun ziemlich weit hergeholt. Es geht nur vielen hier um das Prinzip, das Blizzard schon so oft gesagt hat, das sie viele Dinge nicht umsetzen werden und doch wurde es umgesetzt.



Ich persönlich finde das nicht schlimm. 
Ich bin sogar froh dass sie sich das noch mal überlegt haben, denn bisher fand ich alle Bezahlangebote klasse (auch wenn ich bisher nur den Serverwechsel genutzt habe.)



Huntara schrieb:


> Das einige nun im höchsten Ärger verfallen, kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen, denn auch wenn es "nur ein paar Pets sind", ist es somit nicht mehr auszu-
> schließen, das man sich früher oder später auch andere Dinge kaufen kann.
> Abgesehen davon gibt es kein anderes MMO Spiel was so einen Stuss anbietet. Wir zahlen schon 13Euro im Monat, manchmal für Spaß, manchmal für
> Ärger, ich denke, das sollte reichen.



Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen
Worüber kann man sich ärgern ?

- das man bereits 13€ zahlt und nun nochmal zur Kasse gebeten wird? Wird man ja nicht. Lass die Pest links liegen, bleib auf deinem Server, bei deiner Fraktion und Rasse. 
- dass zu befürchten steht, dass Blizz nun auch blad "wichtige" Dinge im Item Shop anbietet? reine Spekulation ohne jeden Beleg (Aber klar, wenn man Befriedigung daraus zieht, sich immer über irgendwas aufzuregen, ist das sicher der beste Punkt, da Spekulationen und Verschwörungstheorien schwer zu widerlegen sind)
- dass Blizz getroffene Entscheidungen überdenkt. Wie schlimm. Wenn man das nicht könnte müsste ich jetzt Feuerwehrmann sein, das habe ich mit 8 Jahren nämlich mal beschlossen zu werden und die katholische Kirche müsste weiterhin davon ausgehen dass sich die Sonne um die Erde dreht. (Und du wärst vermutlich immer noch mit deinem ersten freund zusammen)

Ich denke ihr seid einfach nur Berufsaufreger. Das treibt den Blutdruck so schön nach oben, bisschen Adrenalin tröpfelt durch die Blutbahn und das Leben erscheint plötzlich aufregender.
Nimm dir ein Beispiel an deinem Mann. Konsequentes Handeln


----------



## Miach (6. November 2009)

Postman123 schrieb:


> (...)
> Vielleicht sollte man sich einfach mal daran erinnern, dass ein Spiel den Spieler vor allem unterhalten soll. Hier können es ganz unterschiedliche Dinge sein, die dies bewerkstelligen. Der eine braucht nur den Raiderfolg, der andere möchte einen arbeitsamen Alltag im Spiel haben, bei dem er für Berufe viel farmen muss, der andere fährt total auf die Erfolge ab, andere sammeln Reittiere - und andere halt Haustiere. Das ist wie im Leben. Jeder legt auf andere Dinge wert um sich wohl zu fühlen und seinen Spaß zu haben.
> (...)



Ich bin sehr froh das die "schweigende Mehrheit" es genau so sieht! Wäre es alles immer so schrecklich wie in Foren beschrieben, keiner würde mehr Spielen - und es hat eine überwiegend nette Gemeinde (zumindest auf "meinem" Server!).

Bei sehr vielen Postings in diesem Forum sehe ich nichts mehr von dem was du oben, zu recht, geschrieben hast. Vor allem eines nicht Toleranz! Es gilt nur noch "ich", so wie ich spiele ist es richtig und es gibt nur zwei Meinungen, Meine und die falsche - was andere machen/denken wird dann, mit möglichst tollen Worten niedergemacht - schade für diese Personen, gut für das Spiel.

Gibt es bei dem Thema überhaupt einen Ansatz zur Diskussion? Eigentlich weniger... Wer solche Tiere mag und dafür Geld hat, kauft sie sich. Wer das nicht möchte (warum auch immer) lässt es. Hat man dadurch einen Vor/Nachteil - Nein, also somit völlig egal.

Kann dies der Anfang von "Itemshop" sein und werden mehr evtl. sogar "wichtige" Dinge kaufbar sein? - Absolute Spekulation und ein "Ja, sicher" ist genauso realistisch wie ein "Nein, never ever". Fakten etc. hat keine Seite, also sinnlos zu Diskutieren. 

Also abwarten Tee trinken oder WoW spielen und wenn(!) es möglicherweise(!) irgenwann(!) einmal so weit ist, kann man immer noch Jammern, wobei ich einfach so konsequent wäre und meine Überzeugung umsetzen würde (in dem Fall Acc löschen) ohne das ich dies groß in Foren noch erzählen müsste.

Sich aber über ungelegte Eier so zu echofieren als wäre von heute auf morgen etwas bahnbrechendes passiert...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

Huntara schrieb:


> das Blizzard schon so oft gesagt hat, das sie viele Dinge nicht umsetzen werden und doch wurde es umgesetzt.


ok bitte ne Quelle wo sie ganz klar ablehnen irgendwas umzusetzten

sie haben noch NIE gesagt das mchen wir nicht sie haben sich immer eine tür offen gelassen und das ganz offen und ehrlich...
und selbst wenn... was wäre daran schlimm wenn man mal als unternehmen die richtung wechselt das macht jedes unternehmen mal und das ist gut so 

verdammt in was für einer welt lebst du eigendlich?

edit @ Huntara: es wurde sogar schon mehrfach ein Interview mit ich glaube Chris Metzen was oder dem netten Herrn Street gepostet in dem er sagt das es imho (ist schon was älter das zitat) nicht geplant ist aber er es nciht 100% ausschließen könne also hör mit diesem schwachsinnigen 


Huntara schrieb:


> das Blizzard schon so oft gesagt hat, das sie viele Dinge nicht umsetzen werden und doch wurde es umgesetzt.


auf.


----------



## Petu (6. November 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis, habe beide Begleiter erworben.


----------



## Weissnet (6. November 2009)

Die Pets sind cool,wer herum heulen muss kann dies ja wie immer hier tun.
Das einzigste was die ganze Community gut..whinen..

close plx

kk thx bye


----------



## Yaglan (6. November 2009)

Was ich ja sehr interessant finde ist. Blizzad hat durch WoW die MMO spiele sehr verbreitet.Weiss gott wieviele Läute wegen diesem spiel im allgemeinen mit MMOs angefangen haben. Aber nur wegen den vergleich mit Bigpoints wird immer mehr hinzugeführt wazu man Extra Geld Zahlen muss. Deshalb überlegt sich LucasArts sich ja mehrere bezahl möglichkeiten ins spiel einzubringen. 

Wenn das so weiter geht ist das schon bald der anfang vom Ende der MMO spiele wenn mehrere Firmen an solche Systeme denken.
Wenn Blizzard immer mehr Sachen zulässt was man für Geld kaufen kann (wer weiss noch was kommt) Hat Blizzard nicht nur mit den Start von WoW das MMO Fieber verbreitet nein es Sorgt dann auch wieder mit dem Verschwinden diesen spieler. 

Klar gab es MMOs schon vorher und welche die es spielten aber seit WoW hat das ja nun doch zu genommen.


----------



## StCuthbert (6. November 2009)

Makata schrieb:


> Episches Aufmunterungsset: Taschentuch, ein Glas Milch und Kekse für die ganzen *Oh nein ein Itemshop* Heulsusen.



Leg noch ein Kissen und eine Decke dazu, dann kommen wir ins Geschäft für 10€.

Stimmt, so etwas wie den Anglerstuhl aus dem TCG habe ich vergessen.

Wie wäre es noch mit einer kaufbaren Heldenklasse?

Oder vielleicht Taunka als spielbare Rasse gegen Geld?

_Two pets, ten bucks, so many possibilities._


----------



## Lari (6. November 2009)

Und es gibt genug Spiele mit gut funktionierenden Itemshops.
GuildWars zum Beispiel. Ein paar mehr oder minder erfolgreiche asiatische F2Ps.

Ich würde nichtmal ausschließen, dass Abogebühren mit der Zeit aus sämtlichen MMOs verschwinden und alles über Itemshops läuft.
Wer Itemshops als Untergang der MMOs deklariert hat doch bloß Angst vor dem Wandel ohne überhaupt drüber nachgedacht zu haben.


----------



## Zylenia (6. November 2009)

Die meisten kapieren eh nicht worum es geht.
Es geht nicht um die 2 Pets,sondern die Richtung die Blizzard damit macht.
Es hiess immer wird nicht kommen ist nicht geplant,und es kam alles.
Der Sprung zum Itemshop ist nicht mehr weit,darum gehts.
Scheiss doch auf die Pets.


----------



## Komal (6. November 2009)

Oh Gott ihr tut ja fast so als ob man diese pets jetzt unbedingt kaufen MUSS!^^
Um das ganze mal aufzuklären. 

Der kleine Padaren-Mönch wurde kreiert und wird im blizzard shop für 10$ verkauft wobei 50%  pro kauf an die
"Make-a-Wish - Foundation" geht um vielen nicht finanziell so gut gestellten Kindern ein bisschen Hoffnung und 
Rückhalt zu geben. Mit dem kleine Kel Thuzad wollen sie einfach nur kohle machen und man kann sie im BLIZZARD-STORE
kaufen und nicht im Itemshop da das Teil,streng genommen, kein Item ist sondern ein Ingame pet.


----------



## Lari (6. November 2009)

@ Zylenia: Und was machst du, wenn SWToR direkt mit Itemshop anstelle von Abogebhren startet? Es partout nicht spielen, weil Itemshops ja soooo böse sind?


----------



## Natar (6. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> @ Zylenia: Und was machst du, wenn SWToR direkt mit Itemshop anstelle von Abogebhren startet? Es partout nicht spielen, weil Itemshops ja soooo böse sind?



itemshops sind für viele seeeehr böse

kann man ihnen auch nicht verübeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zylenia (6. November 2009)

Hehe hat er mich erwischt^^
Ne spiel ich auch dann,aber wenn man Items bekommt die Spieler bevorteilen ,spiel ich es nicht.


----------



## Synti (6. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Die meisten kapieren eh nicht worum es geht.
> Es geht nicht um die 2 Pets,sondern die Richtung die Blizzard damit macht.
> Es hiess immer wird nicht kommen ist nicht geplant,und es kam alles.
> Der Sprung zum Itemshop ist nicht mehr weit,darum gehts.
> Scheiss doch auf die Pets.




wenigstens einer der hier durchblickt...
tatsächlich gehts hier nicht um die pets. das ist der erste schritt von blizzard, die leute an
solch einen itemshop zu gewöhnen. wer glaubt, das es bei den pets bleibt, ist wirklich ein opfer...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Was ich ja sehr interessant finde ist. Blizzad hat durch WoW die MMO spiele sehr verbreitet.Weiss gott wieviele Läute wegen diesem spiel im allgemeinen mit MMOs angefangen haben. Aber nur wegen den vergleich mit Bigpoints wird immer mehr hinzugeführt wazu man Extra Geld Zahlen muss. Deshalb überlegt sich LucasArts sich ja mehrere bezahl möglichkeiten ins spiel einzubringen.
> 
> Wenn das so weiter geht ist das schon bald der anfang vom Ende der MMO spiele wenn mehrere Firmen an solche Systeme denken.
> Wenn Blizzard immer mehr Sachen zulässt was man für Geld kaufen kann (wer weiss noch was kommt) Hat Blizzard nicht nur mit den Start von WoW das MMO Fieber verbreitet nein es Sorgt dann auch wieder mit dem Verschwinden diesen spieler.
> ...



Leute wir leben in einer Marktwirtschaft, betrachtet es also doch mal von der Warte.

Der Markt für Casual MMOs ist offensichtlich riesig und beschränkt sich nicht auf Computerfreaks. Das zumindest hat Blizz eindrucksvoll bewiesen.

Blizz als Marktführer testet grade rum, wie man da am meisten Geld rausziehen kann. Da sie Marktführer sind können die sich ein paar Experiment leisten auch auf die Gefahr hin, den einen oder anderen Kunden zu vergraulen.

Und du kannst wetten, das Prinzip welches beim Kunden am besten ankommt (reine Monatszahlung, Free2play oder Mischform) und gleichzeitig für Bliiz am meisten die Kasse füllt wird uns in Zukunft beglücken.
Das gilt nicht nur für die Bezahlsysteme sondern auch für Sachen wie Schwierigkeitsgrad und Komplexität. 

Und da das alles dann markterforscht und kundenerprobt ist, wird es schon funktionieren.

Sicherlich werden die RPLer und Profizocker und vergleichbare Randgruppen hinten runter fallen, aber so ist das. 
Schwund ist immer.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Die meisten kapieren eh nicht worum es geht.
> Es geht nicht um die 2 Pets,sondern die Richtung die Blizzard damit macht.
> *Es hiess immer wird nicht kommen ist nicht geplant,und es kam alles.*Der Sprung zum Itemshop ist nicht mehr weit,darum gehts.
> Scheiss doch auf die Pets.


kopf tisch 

ich markier mal die stelle die falsch ist


----------



## Viowien (6. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allein das Blizz diesen kommerziellen Wirtschaftsweg ingame mit den ach so hamlosen Haustierkauf einführt,
um zu sehen wie sich das finanziell entwickelt, läßt doch einiges befürchten.

Das Spielprinzip und das Erfolgssystem werden damit durch Blizz selbst außer Kraft gesetzt.

*ERFOLGE* lassen sich nun kaufen.

Was werden denn demnächst 1000 Fraktionrufpunkte im Shop kosten ?

Um es auf die Spitze zu treiben:

Wieviel euro muss ich denn im Blizz-Shop für 1000gold bezahlen ? 

Ein gutes erfolgreiches Spielkonzept wird durch die Gier nach noch mehr Milliarden-euros kaputt gemacht.

Viowien


----------



## Omidas (6. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen
> Worüber kann man sich ärgern ?
> [...]



 Du greifst dir (wie jeder Mensch - mich nicht ausgelschlossen) wohl leichtere Ziele aus.
Zitiere mich mal selber:



Omidas schrieb:


> @Postmann123, Topfkopf
> 
> Stellet euch bitte folgendes vor:
> Der Petshop kommt raus gekommen und nicht ein einziger hätte sich besorgt geäußert.
> ...



Kannst ja jetzt wirklich ehrlich mal die von mir darin gestellte Frage selbst beantworten. Kannst du
wirklich ohne jeden Zweifel sagen, das Blizzard nicht doch auf falsche Gedanken könnte, wenn es
nur positive Kritik geben würde?

Wie in jedem Thema überziehen beide dirkutierende Seiten natürlich gerne, aber dadrüber schmunzel
ich eigentlich nur, als das ich sie alzu ernst nehme.

Kam ja jetzt grad noch die Idee auf, was man den verkaufen könnte, was keinen Einfluss aufs Spiel hat 
(Einfluss aufs RP zählt nicht, da sich darum Blizzard ja 0 drum interessiert) Von mir genanntes Housing
wäre ja sowas. Kein Spieltechnischen Einfluss. Wärst du dann aber auch noch ruhig? Die Frage ist, wo 
setzt man die Grenze um sich zu beschweren.

Ich persönlich habe glaube ich noch zum Thema "Charakteranpassung" selbst argumentiert, das es ja
keinen stört wenn Leute das machen wollen. Dann kam das und das und glaube ich zum Thema
Fraktionswechsel habe ich zum ersten mal bedenken geschrieben, weil dass das RP und Kampf Feeling
auf einem PvP Server schmälert, weil wegen diesem Service man auf beiden Seiten Chars erstellen kann.
Finde ich hat auswirkungen aufs Spiel. Und nun das.
Wie bereits gesagt. Jedes einzeln gesehen recht harmlos. Denke sogar, dass mir es egal gewesen wäre,
wenn so ein Shop vor einem Jahr gekommen wär. Also der erste Schritt im WoW Ramschverkauf. Ist
nunmal sorum. Und deswegen jetzt die Beschwerden.

Aber Blizzard sollte sich mal echt fragen, was mit ihrem Image geschehen ist. Selbst wenn sie es wirklich
nie vorhaben den richtigen Itemshop einzuführen. Was haben sie falsch gemacht, dass soviele davon
ausgehen, das es doch geplant ist. Blizzard war mal eine Spieleschmiede, die musste nur wo Hallo sagen
und es kamen von allen Begeistrungsstürme auf sie zu. Und jetzt ...


----------



## Lari (6. November 2009)

Siehst du, und da sind wir dann wieder gleicher MEinung.
Blizzard bringt nichts spielentscheidendes, sondern Goodies. Und es wird auch dabei bleiben, da Itemshops mit spielentscheidendem Inhalt bisher jedes Spiel "kaputt gemacht" hat. Blizzard ist nicht dumm, die wissen das auch.

Wenn Itemshops ja so böse sind, dann nennt doch mal Beispiele, wo Itemshops das Spiel maßgeblich beeinflussen *und* das Spiel dennoch erfolgreich ist.
Ich denke es gibt kein einziges, und das wird auch Blizzard wissen. Warum sollten sie also auf ein System wechseln, welches nirgendswo funktioniert?


----------



## Makata (6. November 2009)

> ERFOLGE lassen sich nun kaufen.



Erstens sind Erfolge sowieso totaler Mist, Zweitens kann man sich so sinnlose Erfolge "erkaufen" die mit Pets zu tun haben und Drittens, Erfolge haben KEINEN Einfluss auf das Spiel!
Woooooooow... ich bin überwältigt...


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

Viowien schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja klar , aber nicht für WOW.

Gucken wir doch lieber in Richtung das geheimnisvollen neuen Spiels an dem Blizzz werkelt.
Da werden wir all das wiederfinden, was Blizz grade lostritt.

Nicht in dem guten alten WOW.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

Viowien schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA ach komm dann hör doch auf ir wären dir alle dankbar


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ja klar , aber nicht für WOW.
> 
> Gucken wir doch lieber in Richtung das geheimnisvollen neuen Spiels an dem Blizzz werkelt.
> Da werden wir all das wiederfinden, was Blizz grade lostritt.
> ...


Hey Danke Ohrensammler ich dahte schon ich bin allein in diesem meer aus Irren^^


----------



## heino27 (6. November 2009)

Jetzt neu im blizzardshop
Mehrsitziges Flugmount (noch vor Cataclysm): 300€
Einsitziges Flugmount (super animiert): 200€
Episches Landreittier: 100€
Epische Wappenröcke: 25€
Neue Tanzstile: 10€
Gimmicks wie Ogerpinata/Disco-Kugel: 100€
Wunschtitel: 100€
75000Ehrenpunkte 50€
5000 Arenapunkte 12€
komplettes Season X set 70€
komplettes Tset 50€
neue heroversion der vanilla wow instanzen je 5€
waffe frostmourne 400€
umtausch der alten hero marken in neu je 3€ pro marke
tötungsschutztrank für raids 5€



alle angaben ohne gewähr


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

heino27 schrieb:


> alle angaben ohne gewähr


und ohne sinn..


----------



## Braveron (6. November 2009)

Letztens Endes ist es doch jedem selber überlassen, ob er Geld ausgibt oder nicht. Schließlich sind es nur Pets Leute. Und würden wir an der Konzernspitze sitzen wären wir auch darauf aus den Profit zu maximieren, solange es Leute gibt, die darauf einsteigen.

Kommen die Marketingmanager von Blizz nicht auf neue Ideen, dürften die sich auch einen neuen Job suchen. So läuft das Geschäft nun mal und ich bin sicher, dass einige Herrschaften bei Blizz das auch nicht sooo prima finden. Money rules...
Für unsereins, die nicht in einem Multimillionenkonzern arbeiten, ist dies schwer nachzuvollziehen.

Mir persönlich ist es wayne. Es stört mich nicht beim Spielen und Raiden und werde weiterhin meinen Spaß haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woodspirit (6. November 2009)

Ich verstehe echt die Problematik nicht....

Dann hat Blizz nun einen Itemshop...JA UND? Und wenn man da bald Tränke kaufen kann, die die XP-Zahl erhöhen, oder die Ehre oder whatever, JA UND?

Das Spiel macht doch weiterhin Spass, oder nicht? Wobei ich mir wirklich langsam überlege, ob der Weg zurück zu WoW so clever war. 

Und wenn jeder Hampelmann mit Twhatever rumlaufen kann...JA UND? Klar, man hat dann nicht mehr den Längsten, weil man ja nicht mehr sieht, wieviel Stunden ARBEIT man reingesteckt hat. JA UND? Macht doch weiterhin Spass.


----------



## Viowien (6. November 2009)

Makata schrieb:


> Erstens sind Erfolge sowieso totaler Mist, Zweitens kann man sich so sinnlose Erfolge "erkaufen" die mit Pets zu tun haben und Drittens, Erfolge haben KEINEN Einfluss auf das Spiel!
> Woooooooow... ich bin überwältigt...



weshalb spielst Du nochmal wow ?

Bitte erklär es mir

viowien


----------



## Raaandy (6. November 2009)

"Geld war schon immer der Anfang vom Ende jeder Revolution."

wir haben überhaupt garkeine möglichkeit einfluss darauf zu nehmen, außer eben nicht zu kaufen. 

viele blauäugige sagen die pets sind doch cool süß oder sonst was, und kaufen es sich. wenn ihr mit dem unnötigen zeug geld in blizzards taschen fließen lasst. wären sie ziemlich dumm, den itemshop nicht auszubauen! 

bevor sie das machen wirds noch ein lebendsabo geben, viele denken sich cool, blizz macht sich nochmal richtig die taschen voll, und macht dann ein f2p draus. 

*ironie an* für alle die einen account haben 

"Ist doch toll! Wir haben Logenplätze für den Weltuntergang."

*ironie off* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das schöne an blizz ist das sie alles so geil verpacken das mans garnicht blickt^^ genau wie in dem filmzitat:

"Ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung, wann das anfing mit der ganzen Scheiße. Das ist das Komische daran. Das ist wie mit dem Untergang des römischen Reichs, da weiß auch keiner wann das eigentlich anfing." 

so far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

als spieler seh ich das wie die meisten, das der itemshop kein gutes zeichen für die zukunft ist. aber wir können nichts daran ändern, es geht um geld! in zeiten der wirtschaftskriese umso mehr.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Kannst ja jetzt wirklich ehrlich mal die von mir darin gestellte Frage selbst beantworten. Kannst du
> wirklich ohne jeden Zweifel sagen, das Blizzard nicht doch auf falsche Gedanken könnte, wenn es
> nur positive Kritik geben würde?



Wie ich auch schon mal gesagt habe:

Blizz verfolgt bisher bei den Bezahlangeboten strikt und stur die Linie: "Gegen Geld nur Unsinn"
Und jedes neue Angebot, welches in dieser Linie liegt (wie z.B. die Pets) bestätigt doch diesen Kurs und senkt die Gefahr, dass es anders weitergeht.




Omidas schrieb:


> Kam ja jetzt grad noch die Idee auf, was man den verkaufen könnte, was keinen Einfluss aufs Spiel hat
> (Einfluss aufs RP zählt nicht, da sich darum Blizzard ja 0 drum interessiert) Von mir genanntes Housing
> wäre ja sowas. Kein Spieltechnischen Einfluss. Wärst du dann aber auch noch ruhig? Die Frage ist, wo
> setzt man die Grenze um sich zu beschweren.



Da wo es dicht nervt beschwere dich.
Was aber aktuell passiert ist: 
Die meisten beschweren sich nicht weil ihnen die Pets nicht passen, sondern über etwas was vllt. mal passieren könnte.
Ich könnte also jetzt anfangen zu demonstrieren weil vllt. die Bundesregierung im Jahr 2014 die Mehrwertsteuer erhöht.
Wäre etwa gleich sinnvoll (wobei ich das sogar für wahrscheinlicher halte)




Omidas schrieb:


> Aber Blizzard sollte sich mal echt fragen, was mit ihrem Image geschehen ist. Selbst wenn sie es wirklich
> nie vorhaben den richtigen Itemshop einzuführen. Was haben sie falsch gemacht, dass soviele davon
> ausgehen, das es doch geplant ist. Blizzard war mal eine Spieleschmiede, die musste nur wo Hallo sagen
> und es kamen von allen Begeistrungsstürme auf sie zu. Und jetzt ...



Seit dieser Begeisterungsstürmezeit haben sie ihren Marktwert und die Kundenzahl verzigfacht und das Spiel ständig verbessert.
Böses Blizz


----------



## Makata (6. November 2009)

> weshalb spielst Du nochmal wow ?



Hmm... warte, hmm.. ich spiele wegen dem Spaß!
Ich geh in Heroics zum Spaß, ich geh Raiden wegen dem Spaß! Ich mach PvP aus Spaß!
Farme ich gear? Nein, wenn was dropped und ich es erwürfel, schön, wenn nicht auch egal, ist nur ein Pixelhaufen und irgendwann spucked der RNG es wieder aus und vllt. hab ich dann mehr Glück. Wenn ers nicht mehr ausspuckt, tjo dann gibt es e schon wieder neues Gear.

Sammel ich gezielt Erfolge? Nein! Wenn ich einen bekomme, nervt es mich nur kurz weil etwas am Bildschirm aufpoppt und mir die Sicht versperrt.
Danach seh ich mir meine Erfolge nie an, wieso? Weil mir Erfolge keinen Spielspaß bringen!

Also kurz: Ich spiel aus Spaß! Und nein ein Itemshop hat keinen Einfluss auf meinen Spielspaß!


----------



## Shóck:P (6. November 2009)

naja immerhin kann man dann die freaks auslachen die so blöd sin und kohle für die pets ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

Shóck:P schrieb:


> naja immerhin kann man dann die freaks auslachen die so blöd sin und kohle für die pets ausgeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich lach auch immer die Freaks aus, die so blöde sind jeden Monat 13&#8364; locker zu machen, um eine Haufen Pixel mit kleineren Haufen Pixeln auszustatten.
Grade lache ich über mich selber.


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Makata schrieb:


> ich spiele wegen dem Spaß!



Das scheint bei den meisten Diskussionen hier unter zu gehen.


----------



## Whitepeach (6. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok bitte ne Quelle wo sie ganz klar ablehnen irgendwas umzusetzten
> 
> ...



Glaube, daß dies ein wichtiger Punkt ist, korrigiert mich, falls ich mich irre, aber heisst es in Interviews auf Fragen alá "Wird es dieses, jenes oder sonstwas geben?" nicht meist: "Ist derzeit nicht geplant." ?
Für mich ist das keine Antwort, die mir sagen würde: nein, niemals nicht, neva.


----------



## Omidas (6. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> [...]
> Da wo es dicht nervt beschwere dich.
> Was aber aktuell passiert ist:
> Die meisten beschweren sich nicht weil ihnen die Pets nicht passen, sondern über etwas was vllt. mal passieren könnte.
> ...



Als der Bundestrojaner und die Onlinedurchsuchungen in aller Munde waren, haben viele Leute sich dagegen
ausgesprochen, weil sie einen Überwachungsstaat im kommen sahen. Hat die Regierung es zu dem Zeitpunkt
drauf angelegt oder zumindest geplant so einen zu erschaffen. Fragwürdig? Unwahrscheinlich?
Aber es wurde trotzdem (zurecht) ermahnt es nicht zu weit zu treiben. Den diese Werkzeuge, die da geplant
wurden, können nunmal dazu gebraucht werden um es doch irgendwann weiter zu führen.

Und genauso hier. Vielleicht planen sie es ja wirklich nicht (wünschen würden sies sich sicher wenns gehen würde)
Aber man darf sie trotzdem daran erinnern, was die Community nicht wünscht. Und das ein Petshop ein erster
Schritt in die Richtung ist, ist unbeschreitbar. Ob es jemals zu einem 2ten Schritt kommen wird, oder er überhaupt
geplant ist ... *schulterzuck*

Edit:



Whitepeach schrieb:


> Glaube, daß dies ein wichtiger Punkt ist, korrigiert mich, falls ich mich irre, aber heisst es in Interviews auf Fragen alá "Wird es dieses, jenes oder sonstwas geben?" nicht meist: "Ist derzeit nicht geplant." ?
> Für mich ist das keine Antwort, die mir sagen würde: nein, niemals nicht, neva.



Bei dem Transfer PvE->PvP war das glaube ich nicht nur gesagt: "Ist momentan nicht geplant". Da wurde das sehr stark ausgeschlossen.
HAbe aber wirklich nicht den Elan da jetzt 5 Jahre WoW Forum zu durchforsten für den genauen Wortlaut. Bei vielen anderen Sachen
wars aber wirklich "nicht geplant im Moment".


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> Glaube, daß dies ein wichtiger Punkt ist, korrigiert mich, falls ich mich irre, aber heisst es in Interviews auf Fragen alá "Wird es dieses, jenes oder sonstwas geben?" nicht meist: "Ist derzeit nicht geplant." ?
> Für mich ist das keine Antwort, die mir sagen würde: nein, niemals nicht, neva.


exakt so ist es aber trotzdem versuchen hier einige jedem weißzumachen das sie gesagt haben das es NIEMALS kkommt dabei ist das quatsch :>


----------



## Aylaiun (6. November 2009)

Das die Leute hier echt permanent gegeneinander arbeiten müssen is echt so zum kotzen....
Viele haben ein Problem mit dem Shop, weil sie in Zukunft dadurch die Spielbalance gefährdet sehen.
Wenn man da jetz mal drüber nachdenkt is das ein völlig rationaler, logischer Gedankengang. Eine vorhersehbare Weiterentwicklung, die dieser Shop bei großem Anklang durchmachen wird.
Aber natürlich ist es wieder so dass einige mit altbekanntem sinn-und hirnfreien "Mimimi"- Kommentaren kommen, einige kommen mit "Ja dann kaufs halt ned." was genau garnix bringt im Angesicht der Tatsache dass ein solcher Item Shop das Balancing ruiniert, und da kann ich soviel "nicht kaufen" wie ich will.
Andere kommen wieder mit wunderbaren "Ich habs durchschaut!" Kommentaren und argumentieren in Richtung "Blizzard -  das Kapitalorientierte Unternehmen" und dass die schon alles richtig machen... was für das Spiel völlig irrelevant ist, es geht mit der Weiterentwicklung eines solchen Shops den Bach runter, egal ob Blizz nun der Tante Emma Laden ums Eck, oder ein multinationaler Konzern von Scheuklappen-Kapitalisten is.
Dass es hier wirklich niemals so etwas wie Solidarität, oder einfach Verständniss für die Sorgen oder die Meinung anderer geben kann.
Nö. Wär ja auch tragisch, würde man mal an einem Strang ziehen. Bringt ja nix, is ja viel produktiver einfach mal mittenrein zu flamen und zu schaun was passiert. Muss man auch nicht soviel denken, is ja anstrengend.^^ Am tragischsten sind dann die Kollegen, die ihre Meinung 14,3 mal in einem Thread ändern, nur um anderen ne Antwort hinknallen zu können, die ausser unproduktivem Mist nur die Aussage "Hasse mich, ich bin ein flamender Vollpfosten." enthält. Traurig. So nu viel Spaß beim pickelltriefenden weiterflamen. Wie´s mit dem Verständniss hier aussieht versteht sowieso nur jeder Drölfzigste was in diesem Absatz gemeint is.


----------



## StCuthbert (6. November 2009)

@ohrensammler

Ich glaube, fast alles, was ich aufgelistet habe, wird irgendwann kommen. Frage ist nur, wann. Du hast völlig Recht, Blizzard denkt an die Zukunft. Doch nicht nur an das neue MMO, sondern auch an WOW. Wie du schon geschrieben hast: WoW wird nicht ewig so weitergehen, die Hersteller wissen, das dieses Spiel in ein paar Jahren in dieser Form (und mit dem bisherigen Finanzierungsmodell) nicht mehr zu halten sein wird.

Ich stelle mir folgendes vor: In den nächsten drei bis fünf Jahren kommen noch zwei bis vier Erweiterungen. Dann haben wir alles an Bossen gelegt, was die Geschichte von WoW so hergibt. Einige Bosse sogar in mehreren Versionen. Wenn wir dann alle MaxLVL 100+x und T20+x haben, wird es längst ein neues Spiel der Firma Blizzard geben. Es werden keine Erweiterungen und größeren Patches mehr kommen, Server werden etwas weniger, aber der normale Kundendienst samt GMs noch aufrechterhalten.

Viele werden weiter Produkte der Firma Blizzard spielen, aber auch ab und zu noch gerne eine Runde durch Azeroth ziehen. Durch das Battle.net bleiben sie mit alten und neuen Gildenkollegen verbunden. Da hierfür zu wenig Spieler eine monatliche Gebühr zahlen werden, muss die Dienstleistung WoW auf einer anderen Finanzierungsmöglichkeit aufbauen: Mikrotransaktionen. 

Wenn es zu diesem Zeitpunkt (aber erst dann) eine Möglichkeit gäbe, sich vorgefertigte Charaktere auf Maximalstufe zu kaufen, hätte ich kein Problem damit. 

Der Weg ist meiner Meinung nach klar. Ich frage mich nur, wie schnell er beschritten wird und wie weit ich ihm folgen werde.


----------



## onartis (6. November 2009)

Jetzt mal ohne scheiß was erhofft ihr euch damit??? oO

ihr flamed hier rum und wollt wow aufhörn aber machen werden es hier vielleicht von allen antwortenden 5% wenn überhaupt ....... wenns euch nicht passt geht einfach ich glaub nicht das leute die sich für den itemshop interessieren und dann einen positiven komment abgeben wollen...lesen wollen das da nur rumgeheult wird. niemand zwingt euch die pets zu holen auch wenn ihr sammler seid, man kann nicht alles haben so ist das nunmal im leben auch wenns wehtut.


----------



## Super PePe (6. November 2009)

Gehen wir doch mal davon aus Blizz bringt den Itemshop in dem man sich alles kaufen kann was ein erfolgreicher Twixer (früher Raider) braucht um einen EndEnd²content Gegner um zuhauen. Was würde passieren?
a) Man würde wie heute bis zum nächsten Addon bis zum Erbrechen jede Instanz abgrase, obwohl man weder Embleme noch Items daraus braucht.
b) Man würde alles einmal besuchen und dann sich einem neuen Spiel widmen, da man eh nichts mehr erreichen, entdecken kann.
c) Blizzard müsste, einmal mit Items angefangen, kaufbaren Content nachschieben und zwar im Monatstackt um der schwindenden Spielerzahl, die sich aus Langeweile dem Spiel und damit dem erfolgreichen 13euro den Monat (jagen und sammeln) Prinzip abgewandt haben, entgegen zu wirken.


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

@Aylaiun

Dann zeige du aber bitte auch Verständnis für diejenigen, die nicht DEINER Meinung sind. Diese haben ebenso ein Recht, hier ihre Meinung zu vertreten wie du. Das dies nicht immer in einem angemessenem Umgangston geschieht, möchte ich nicht abstreiten.


----------



## cellesfb (6. November 2009)

was ihr euch alle so aufregt ?!
seid ihr den etwa alle gezwungen die pets zu kaufen?.... nein, also heult doch mal nicht so rum, so finanziert sich jedes Free 2 Play MMORPG... und da  meckert auch keiner und viele nutzen diesen dienst gegen bares besser zu sein
Und das Blizz geldgeil is das weis glaube ich jeder, aber mal ehrlich welcher mensch ist das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( sone Millionen mehr aufm Konto *träum*)


----------



## Whitepeach (6. November 2009)

Aylaiun schrieb:


> Das die Leute hier echt permanent gegeneinander arbeiten müssen is echt so zum kotzen....
> Viele haben ein Problem mit dem Shop, weil sie in Zukunft dadurch die Spielbalance gefährdet sehen.
> Wenn man da jetz mal drüber nachdenkt is das ein völlig rationaler, logischer Gedankengang. Eine vorhersehbare Weiterentwicklung, die dieser Shop bei großem Anklang durchmachen wird.
> Aber natürlich ist es wieder so dass einige mit altbekanntem sinn-und hirnfreien "Mimimi"- Kommentaren kommen, einige kommen mit "Ja dann kaufs halt ned." was genau garnix bringt im Angesicht der Tatsache dass ein solcher Item Shop das Balancing ruiniert, und da kann ich soviel "nicht kaufen" wie ich will.
> ...



Das war jetzt aber eine sehr produktive Antwort, weitab jeglicher Flames  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crais (6. November 2009)

Pech niemand sagt ja das du was kaufen musst ^^.
Den lass WoW einfach sein ^^


----------



## knusperzwieback (6. November 2009)

Anfangs über den Itemshop lachen den F2P Games bieten. Jetzt alles schön reden auch wenn es nur den Anfang vom Verkaufsshop bei WoW sein könnte. Alles als mimimi abtun und die heilige Kuh beschützen.

Ich frag mich wirklich wieviel hier Fanboys sind und wieviel bei Blizzard unter Vertrag stehen. Für 50.000.000(?) eus im Monat Umsatz kann man sich doch bestimmt den ein oder anderen User leisten, der in Foren für Ruhe sorgt und alles niederflamt das sich negativ anhört.

So und jetzt mal los ihr "freien" Gamer und flamt was das Zeug hällt. Dafür seid ihr doch schließlich hier, oder?

[ ] hör doch auf du Noob wenns dir nicht passt
[ ] mimimi
[ ] sind doch nur Haustiere und mehr wird nicht kommen. Hat Blizzard doch gesagt und die sprechen immer wahr
[ ] alle drei

Habs euch einfacher gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (6. November 2009)

cellesfb schrieb:


> was ihr euch alle so aufregt ?!
> seid ihr den etwa alle gezwungen die pets zu kaufen?.... nein, also heult doch mal nicht so rum, so finanziert sich jedes Free 2 Play MMORPG... und da  meckert auch keiner und viele nutzen diesen dienst gegen bares besser zu sein
> Und das Blizz geldgeil is das weis glaube ich jeder, aber mal ehrlich welcher mensch ist das nicht
> 
> ...



ICH WILL KEIN F2P MMORPG VERDAMMTE SCHEIßE!!!


----------



## La Saint (6. November 2009)

"Was für ein seltsames Spiel. Der einzige gewinnbringende Zug ist nicht zu spielen"

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Lari (6. November 2009)

Aylaiun schrieb:


> Wenn man da jetz mal drüber nachdenkt is das ein völlig rationaler, logischer Gedankengang. Eine vorhersehbare Weiterentwicklung, die dieser Shop bei großem Anklang durchmachen wird.


Reine Spekulation.
Blizzard hält die Spieler mit T-Content bei der Stange, wöchentlich eine ID in der man Equip bekommen kann um sich zu verbessern und eventuell dann den Hardmode zu packen. Wenn Blizzard nun Items verkaufen würde, die raiden fast überflüssig machen, warum sollten die Leute dann noch raiden bzw. Abogebühren bezahlen?
Was ich als realistisch betrachte ist ein Startequip für Raider, also z.B. das aktuelle T8 Equip im Itemshop. Und ich würde es nicht schlimm finden. Da ich meinen pserönlichen Spielspaß nicht dadurch definiere, was sich Spieler X im Itemshop gekauft hat. Ich werde es nicht kaufen, da ich beim raiden mein Equip zusammenbekomme.

Sollen die Leute doch ihren ePeen mit realem Geld vergrößern, meine Spielerfahrung wird es nicht ändern.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

knusperzwieback schrieb:


> Habs euch einfacher gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kewl danke

[X] alle drei


----------



## Ravenyard (6. November 2009)

Nun, was soll ich sagen, ich bin begeistert. Nach sowas hab ich immer schon gesucht und nun ist es da. Tatsächlich hat es keine 30 Min gedauert und ich hatte Mini K.T.

Warum auch nicht? Ich geh täglich 8 Stunden arbeiten, in der Zeit kann ich nicht spielen und da ich auch noch ein Privatleben habe muss WOW zurückstecken. Da ich in der Zeit aber Geld verdiene kann ich sagen Zeit=Geld. Also warum nicht das Geld bezahlen für die Zeit, die man nicht hat.

Klar, für die, die alles haben und besitzen wollen (Gier!) ist es scheisse, aber da man eh nie alles haben kann und sich damit abfinden sollte, dass man auch nie alles haben wird, sollte man es einfach akzeptieren.

Denkt ihr wirklich, nur weil es 5% der Spieler ablehnen und dann WOW verlassen wird Blizzard das einstellen? WOW ist Kommerz. Das Spiel existiert nicht, weil es einen Spaß machen soll für lau sondern weil die damit Millionen jeden Monat verdienen. Eine riesige Herrscharr von Programmieren, Entwicklern, Designern... müsst nur mal die Credits im Buch lesen. Klar steckt da auch viel Herzblut der Programmierer drin, aber wer bezahlt deren Lohn? Ganz klares Ziel ist es, GELD zu verdienen. Scheiss egal wie das die Minderheiten sehen. Sollen sie WOW verlassen wenn dafür 98% der anderen Spieler zufriedener sind.

Nur wenn sich mehr als 50% dagegen auflehnen würde könnte man was bewirken aber so... neee.. so wichtig ist es noch nicht. Und wenn 50% nicht bereit sind für Items zu zahlen wird es auch nicht soweit kommen.

WOW folgt dem Prinzip des Kapitalismus genau so wie unsere Gesellschaft und nur so funktioniert es. Gäbe es etwas besseres würden wir es auf der Welt irgendwo finden. Gibt es aber nicht. Das Geld regiert die Welt, nicht der Verstand. Aber lustig ist doch dann die Frage, wenn ich 10 Euro dafür ausgebe, gehört es dann real mir? Was wäre wenn Blizzard nun den Account schließen würde, die Server abstellt? Denn hier kaufe ich ja nicht "Spielzeit" sondern eine bestimmte Sache für die ich auch zielgerichtet bezahle.

Ma davon abgesehen geht das ganze nur mit Kreditkarte zu bezahlen, übrigens ganz toll. Nun haben sie nicht nur Adresse, Name und Telefonnummer sondern auch gleich noch die Bankdaten und Kreditkarteninfo. EINFACH nicht darüber anchdenken.... wir leben alle in einer Matrix und der Mensch wird sich nie dem Geld gegenüber auflehnen. Man braucht keine Sklaverei mehr, man hat das Geld erfunden - das einzige Machtinstrument, dass nie in Frage gestellt wird.

Amen


Ravenyard
79er Schurke, Nachtelf, Arguswacht


----------



## lotterbube (6. November 2009)

Na zum Glück ist mein Account am Montag (nach 5 Jahren) ausgelaufen, was in Zukunft passiert ist absehbar, schade nur das viele hier nicht sehen wollen wie schleichend der Itemshop in WoW eingeführt wird, schlimmer noch die, die es nicht stört!



> Denkt ihr wirklich, nur weil es 5% der Spieler ablehnen und dann WOW verlassen wird Blizzard das einstellen? WOW ist Kommerz. Das Spiel existiert nicht, weil es einen Spaß machen soll für lau sondern weil die damit Millionen jeden Monat verdienen. Eine riesige Herrscharr von Programmieren, Entwicklern, Designern... müsst nur mal die Credits im Buch lesen. Klar steckt da auch viel Herzblut der Programmierer drin, aber wer bezahlt deren Lohn? Ganz klares Ziel ist es, GELD zu verdienen. Scheiss egal wie das die Minderheiten sehen. Sollen sie WOW verlassen wenn dafür 98% der anderen Spieler zufriedener sind.



Frag mich woher du diese Statistiken hast, vielleicht ist es genau umgekehrt. Wo bitte liegt der Spass an einem Spiel das ich nicht spiele sondern nur dazu benutze Anerkennung durch gekaufte Items zu bekommen.


----------



## Kyanora (6. November 2009)

Eben stellt euch mal vor das Geld wird abgeschafft.
Was ist dann?
Ohne Geld würde die gesamte Weltwirtschaft zusammenbrechen.
Keiner würde mehr umsonst arbeiten und so würde eine Firma nach der anderen dicht machen.
Dann gäbe es keinen Strom und kein warmes Wasser mehr.
Also bedenkt manchmal was ihr hier im Forum schreibt.
Erst einmal die Sicht der Welt bedenken und nicht immer die eigene egoistische Sichtweise loslassen.

Ohne Gemotze ist die Welt viel schöner.
Wenn es euch keinen Spaß mehr macht dann kauft euch ein anderes Spiel.


----------



## Whitepeach (6. November 2009)

lotterbube schrieb:


> Na zum Glück ist mein Account am Montag (nach 5 Jahren) ausgelaufen, was in Zukunft passiert ist absehbar, schade nur das viele hier nicht sehen wollen wie schleichend der Itemshop in WoW eingeführt wird, schlimmer noch die, die es nicht stört!



Du, es gibt ganz andere Dinge, die einen wirklich stören, Dinge, die das reale Leben betreffen, jüngstes Beispiel PKW-Maut, vor der Wahl: nein!.... jetzt kommts doch wieder auf den Tisch.
Warum soll man sich über Dinge aufregen, die ein Spiel betreffen?


----------



## Ravenyard (6. November 2009)

War es bei WOW je anders?
Was denkst Du, wird das in Zukunft werden? Meinst Du T10 wird hier im Itemshop verkauft? Das würde mehrere hundert Euro kosten. Das zahlen vll 1% der Spieler, wenn überhaupt. Aber wenn man dann doch schon so krank ist, naja dann kommt es darauf auch nicht mehr an.

WOW Endet bald, vll 2011-2012 aber es endet. Nach Cata kommt nix mehr, so müsen sie noch fix Geld abscheffeln. Klar wird am Ende von WOW mehr im Itemshop stehen als jetzt, aber was solls, denkt ihr mit rumheulen ändert sich da was? Jedes freie MMORPG steht euch zur Verfügung, nur dass man da für Geld ECHTE Vorteile kauft.

Gegen die Tausende Spieler die sich ihr Gold einfach kaufen sagt auch keiner wirklch was, ja klar es werden Accounts geschlossen aber wieviele kennt ihr oder habt es mitbekommen, dass das tatsächlich gemacht wird?

Ich persönlich finde es schade, dass MMORPG überhaupt Geld kosten "müssen". Erfindet einer ein open WOW für lau, ich steig ein. Aber es sollte auch nicht so aasig sein wie manche kostenlose Spiele und da fängt es schon wieder an. Ich bin viel zu anspruchsvoll als dass ich kostenlose Spiele akzeptieren würde. Aion macht nen guten Eindruck.... kostet aber auch.... da bleib ich bei WOW, da steckt so viel Arbeit drin und ganz ehrlich, ob da einer nun ein Tier oder 100 hat schei* drauf.


Ahja, PS: ^^
Wir Deutsche stehen NIE auf. Wir Deutsche beschweren uns und geben uns dann damit zufrieden, dass alles bleibt wie es ist. Das ist unsere Mentalität. Und nichts anderes kannst Du beweisen. Klar ist es Scheiße. Aber hast schon mal versucht ein Altarac zu führen, Leuten Hinweise zu geben, irgendwas zu organisieren? Das sind Massen Spieler denen es schlichtweg scheiss egal ist.


----------



## Tolan (6. November 2009)

Gestern Abend schon den ersten Panda gesehen. Der Shop wird schon genutzt.
Grüsse


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

lotterbube schrieb:


> Na zum Glück ist mein Account am Montag (nach 5 Jahren) ausgelaufen,


juhu   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lotterbube (6. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> juhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Idiot!


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

lotterbube schrieb:


> Idiot!


ohhh bist du jetzt beleidigt 

hier 
*taschentuch reich*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kann einfach keine leute leiden die alles schlecht reden wollen ohne nachzudenken ich bin über jeden aus diesem segment froh der aufhört weil sie mir dann ingame nicht die ohren vollheulen oder im /2 mist labern


----------



## Ravenyard (6. November 2009)

Klein K.T. ist auch lustig ^^ nur manchmal denk ich der hat nen eigenen Kopf. Steh da in SW bei den Händlern für die Abzeichen und der kommt nicht mehr ausm Haus raus ^^ glaub ihm gefiel das da.

Übrigens hab ich auch Herrn Fröstlich. Meld Dich an und bekomm ne Belohnung... hey so funktioniert das.

Questgeber: Blizzard
Quest: Kauf für 10 Euro, die Du farmen (erarbeiten) musst ein Tier aus dem Pet Shop
Belohnung: Ein Code um das Pet zu aktivieren und 5 Beiträge im Forum, wo Du Deine Meinung äußern kannst und alle anderer Meinung sind


Ich rauche nicht, trinke nicht und nehme keine Drogen, bis auf Kaffee. Wenn es mir das wert ist geb ich es aus. So einfach.


----------



## Topfkopf (6. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> @Postmann123, Topfkopf
> 
> Stellet euch bitte folgendes vor:
> Der Petshop kommt raus gekommen und nicht ein einziger hätte sich besorgt geäußert.
> ...



egal ob hier gute oder schlechte kritik kommt, glaubt ihr die von blizz haben die zeit oder die lust Buffed zu lesen? ich würd sogar sagen jemand der nicht entweder vollkommen bescheuert ist oder sich an bescheuerten leuten belustigt  packt den WoWteil dieses Forums sofort auf die Blockenliste seines Browsers. Blizzard scheißt drauf was die spieler denken, ob nun alle schreien Itemshop is geil oder itemshop is scheiße, wenn blizzard den will dann bringt blizzard den auch, wenn BLizzard T124879 da für 30 Euro verkaufen dann wird Blizzard das tun. Blizzard stört sich nich an Kritik, weil es genug Suchter gibt die nix anderes mehr können als das Spiel zu spielen.


----------



## Pabblo (6. November 2009)

Diese Kaptillasitenschweine!


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Und das ein Petshop ein erster
> Schritt in die Richtung ist, ist unbeschreitbar. Ob es jemals zu einem 2ten Schritt kommen wird, oder er überhaupt
> geplant ist ... *schulterzuck*



Nein! Der Pet Shop ist NICHT der erste Schritt.
Der erste Schritt war der Servertrans gegen Geld

Seit dem gab es einige Schritte. Der Pet-Shop ist nur einer von vielen.

Und alle Schritte in die gleiche Richtung gehen (nämlich Geld gegen Firlefanz) denke ich halt immernoch: 
Don`t Panic


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

StCuthbert schrieb:


> @ohrensammler
> 
> Ich glaube, fast alles, was ich aufgelistet habe, wird irgendwann kommen. Frage ist nur, wann. Du hast völlig Recht, Blizzard denkt an die Zukunft. Doch nicht nur an das neue MMO, sondern auch an WOW. Wie du schon geschrieben hast: WoW wird nicht ewig so weitergehen, die Hersteller wissen, das dieses Spiel in ein paar Jahren in dieser Form (und mit dem bisherigen Finanzierungsmodell) nicht mehr zu halten sein wird.
> 
> ...



Hört sich sehr realistisch an dein Modell.
Könnte durchaus genau so kommen


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

Pabblo schrieb:


> Diese Kaptillasitenschweine!


genau holt fackeln und mistgabeln 

revoultion!!!!einseinseinspetshop


----------



## Ravenyard (6. November 2009)

Soweit ich weiß stand im Urplan von WOW nur 3 Addons. Cata wäre das letzte. Die programmieren doch schon längst am Nachfolger / neues Game.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

Tolan schrieb:


> Gestern Abend schon den ersten Panda gesehen. Der Shop wird schon genutzt.
> Grüsse




Natürlich wird der Shop genutzt.

Meine Freundin hat den Panda gesehen.
Nun heißt es für mich Panda kaufen oder auf dem Balkon schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich mag mein Bett


----------



## Ravenyard (6. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Natürlich wird der Shop genutzt.
> 
> Meine Freundin hat den Panda gesehen.
> Nun heißt es für mich Panda kaufen oder auf dem Balkon schlafen
> ...




Ah siehst, nicht das Geld regiert die Welt sondern die Frauen ^^


PS: Ohrensammler? Hm,... hast Du NWN gezockt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (6. November 2009)

Pabblo schrieb:


> Diese Kaptillasitenschweine!



genau, lasst uns alles geld verbrennen, nur der stärkere überlebt, und die schwachen bekommen nix zu essen mehr, JUHU!! Euch is aber schon klar das sowas wie ne kleine Finanzund witschaftskrise herrscht die von den Politikern immer runtergespielt wird und *JEDER*, also auch die leute bei BLizz, um ihren job fürchten müssen sollte die Firma pleite gehen?


----------



## Ravenyard (6. November 2009)

Von der Finanzkrise hab ich gelesen. Hm. Kennst Du jemanden persönlich, den die ernsthaft betroffen hat? Komisch, zu Zeiten des Aufschwunges hatten wir 4 Mio Arbeitslose und nun um die 3.


*kopfkratz*


----------



## Topfkopf (6. November 2009)

Ravenyard schrieb:


> Von der Finanzkrise hab ich gelesen. Hm. Kennst Du jemanden persönlich, den die ernsthaft betroffen hat? Komisch, zu Zeiten des Aufschwunges hatten wir 4 Mio Arbeitslose und nun um die 3.
> 
> 
> *kopfkratz*



aber auch nur weil kurzarbeiter und eineurojobber nicht dazu zählen, obwohl es denen nich einen deut besser geht als arbeitslosen ;P


----------



## Lari (6. November 2009)

Ravenyard schrieb:


> Von der Finanzkrise hab ich gelesen. Hm. Kennst Du jemanden persönlich, den die ernsthaft betroffen hat? Komisch, zu Zeiten des Aufschwunges hatten wir 4 Mio Arbeitslose und nun um die 3.
> 
> 
> *kopfkratz*


Bekannter ist dadurch arbeitslos geworden, es hält sich aber bisher in Grenzen.
Und Topfkopf hat auch recht: Die Zahlen sind "schöngeredet". Aber das ist jetzt offtopic, lasst uns doch lieber weiterhin über so etwas belangloses wie ein Itemshop in einem Spiel diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenyard (6. November 2009)

Lustig immer, wie das Geld ALLES regelt oder? Und wenn der Bankkapitalismus einbricht, welche traurigen Wirkungen das hat. Aber es wird sich nicht ändern. Die Prinzipien, die das alles ausgelöst haben werden auch weiterhin genau so verwendet. Nicht aus Böswilligkeit, sondern weil das eben die Prinzipien sind. Ein Krebsgeschwür weiß ja selbst auch nicht, dass es böse ist ;D

Wenn der Panda so cool ist muss ich den auch noch haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber 20 Euro ist fett..... ich muss mehr arbeiten und Euros farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Belanglos, genau. WOW ist Unterhaltung. Aber ob ich nun Golf spiele und für tausende Euros nen Schläger kaufe oder WOW spiele, nimmt sich nur in sofern was, dass ich bei dem einen weniger frische Luft krieg. Ok mach ichs Fenster auf.


Gott wenn meine Freundin wüßte, dass ich für sowas Geld ausgebe, sie würde mir den Kopf abreißen :/


----------



## Whitepeach (6. November 2009)

Ravenyard schrieb:


> .......
> 
> 
> Ich rauche nicht, trinke nicht und nehme keine Drogen, bis auf Kaffee. Wenn es mir das wert ist geb ich es aus. So einfach.




Du hast es aber auch nicht gerade leicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir Mädels haben auch unsere kleinen Laster, wofür wir Geld ausgeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (6. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> @ Zylenia: Und was machst du, wenn SWToR direkt mit Itemshop anstelle von Abogebhren startet? Es partout nicht spielen, weil Itemshops ja soooo böse sind?



Itemshops sind böse. 
Ein Euro hier kostet ja nichts, ok ein Euro da für Heiltränke, heute noch mal 2 Euro Dafür = 4 euro. Mist, der haut ja richtig zu. 4 Tage später nochmal zur Sicherheit 4 Euro für Tränke = 8Euro.   2 Wochen später, jetzt können wir in die nächste Instanz,  zur Sicherheit nehme ich nochmal Tränke für 7 Euro, weil, Sonderangebot = 15 Euro im Monat, jetzt sind es 13€. USW USW.

Warum sollte er sich Tränke kaufen? TJA wenn nicht, darf er nicht mitspielen bei seinen Freunden, weil die sich die Tränke kaufen.   Oder der Trank mehr Heilkraft hat, als die im Spiel erhältlichen Tränke. So sieht es aus,* falls es dazu kommen sollte*.


----------



## Zylenia (6. November 2009)

Blizzard war aber auch mal eine Spieleschmiede die nicht so Gewinn orentiert war.
Sicher ging auch ums Geld,man will ja was verdienen,aber die leute hatten Spass daran das Spiel zu entwickeln.
Das kommt mir jetzt nicht mehr so vor,seit Activision dabei ist,nur noch ausschlachten des Games.

Und LordofDemons ( witziger Name,nicht wirklich)
Wenn du nix zum Thema beitragen kannst und nur Stuss erzählst oder andere flamest weisste Bescheid,einfach mal die ...... halten.
Hier kann jeder sienen Meinug sagen,ja auch du,aber bitte vernüftig,nicht in jeden Text von dir andere Leute lächerlich machen weil sie eine andere Meinug haben.Mit sowas schadest du nur dir selbst und keiner kann dich ernst nehmen.( mit den Namen so wieso nicht^^ )


----------



## Lari (6. November 2009)

Itemshops können böse sein, ja. Sind sie es, hat das Spiel keinen Erfolg, das hat die Vergangenheit gezeigt. Glaubt hier ernsthaft jemand, Blizzard wäre so dumm BiS Items oder diese Art von Tränken einzuführen?


----------



## McChrystal (6. November 2009)

Ravenyard schrieb:


> Wenn der Panda so cool ist muss ich den auch noch haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab schon mehr als 20€ für ein Plüschtier an einer Schiessbude am Jahrmarkt ausgegeben. Gebracht hat es mir auch nix, da ich es gleich danach verschenkt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wer so ein Ding kaufen will, soll das doch tun. Ich frage mich, wen so etwas stören kann...

So lange der Itemshop nicht spielrelevant ist, ist mir der ziemlich egal. Und welchen Weg Blizz in Zukunft in diesem Bereich einschlagen wird, steht in den Sternen.


----------



## Topfkopf (6. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Blizzard war aber auch mal eine Spieleschmiede die nicht so Gewinn orentiert war.
> Sicher ging auch ums Geld,man will ja was verdienen,aber die leute hatten Spass daran das Spiel zu entwickeln.
> Das kommt mir jetzt nicht mehr so vor,seit Activision dabei ist,nur noch ausschlachten des Games.



versuch mal von Spaß deine miete, dein auto usw zu bezahlen, und versuch mal mit spaß deine Familie zu ernähren...man kann nich alles auf Activision schieben, denn ich glaube auch blizzardmitarbeiter haben Kinder und müssen geld verdienen um denen was zu essen und zu spielen kaufen zu können.


----------



## Crucial² (6. November 2009)

Hallo erstmal, hab mich nun extra für diese Diskussion registriert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich möchte allen, die hier schreiben "Heult nicht rum!" oder "Pets sind doch unwichtig" folgende Frage stellen, und hoffe eine Antwort zu bekommen:

*Ich/Wir zahlen 13€ monatlich für World of Warcraft. Sollte es dann nicht unser Recht sein auch 100% des Spielinhaltes nutzen zu dürfen?

*Lasst euch das mal durch den Kopf gehen! Ich finde diesen Shop eine Sauerei und befürchte die Pets sind nur die Spitze des Eisberges...


----------



## Seabhac (6. November 2009)

Was ich mich beim lesen dieses Treads gefragt habe: 

Was wäre denn wirklich so schlimm daran, wenn es neben Fun-Items wie Pets u.a. auch spielrelevante Dinge wie das T-x - Set irgendwann zu kaufen gäbe? 

Es gibt sicher einen Haufen Leute, die dafür Geld ausgeben würden (warum auch immer). Und dann? 

Genau. Dann haben 50 Leute pro Server mehr das T-x - Set und das wars auch schon. Ob die tatsächlich spielen können, sieht man bei Raids ziemlich schnell und wenn sie es nicht können, fliegen sie aus dem Raid. 
Aber zum Henker: Was verändert das für das eigene Spiel? Wipes gibts immer wieder aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen und meistens liegt es an den Spielern selber. Falsch geklickt, Mißverständnisse zwischen den Spielern, jeder denkt, dass er den Größten hat... äh... der Größte ist usw. Es gibt dutzende von Themen hier, wo man diese Dinge bis ins Kleinste nachlesen kann und es ist immer wieder dasselbe.
Wenn es nun einen Wipe wegen eines gekauften T-x - Sets geben sollte... auch nicht ärgerlicher, als andere Wipes.

Bei vielen Schreibern hier scheint es so zu sein, dass der eigene Erfolgsfaktor abhängig ist von "Ich habe das T-x-Set und Du nicht". Mir drängt sich der Eindruck auf, dass viele nur deswegen gegen eine gekauftes T-Set sind, weil dann ihr eigener Pose-Faktor mit dem eigenen Set geringer ist.
ich persönlich habe noch keinen Raid von innen gesehen. Ich bin Stufe 78 und habe z. Zt. noch keinen Bock, mich dieser Tretmühle, über die hier immer wieder geschrieben wird, auszusetzen. ich will beim spielen Spass haben und habe mit WoW ein Spiel gefunden, dass mir tonnenweise Spielspass und Befriedigung der verschiedensten Spielbedürfnisse bringt. Ich kann sammeln, was das Zeug hält, kann kämpfen bis zum abwinken, questen ohne Ende, Weltereignisse abfeiern, niedrigstufige Dungeons ausräumen, rollenspielen und was weiß ihc sonst noch.

Es gibt Spiel-Arbeit für Monate und Jahre, ohne dass man einmal einen Dungeon von innen gesehen haben müsste. Klar, ich hätte auch gerne Epic-Ausrüstung, eine coole Imba-Waffe und die stumpfzähnige Großpudelmütze des ausgelutschten Großinquisitors, aber wenn ich die nicht bekomme, hängt mein Spielglück nicht davon ab.
Bei denen, bei denen es schon davon abhängt, könnte das natürllich anders aussehen, das will ich gerne zugestehen. Aber auch da sollte sich mal jeder fragen, ob denn die eigene Befriedigung, sich die beste in-game - Ausrüstung durch Dutzende von Dungeonbesuchen erfarmt zu haben dadurch geschmälert wird, dass der Noob von nebenan das Gleiche durch die Investition von 50 € bekommen hat. 

Wenn das so ist, macht man doch sein Selbstwertgefühl (ingame) von den Handlungen anderer abhängig. Ob das so das Richtige ist?


----------



## Zylenia (6. November 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> versuch mal von Spaß deine miete, dein auto usw zu bezahlen, und versuch mal mit spaß deine Familie zu ernähren...man kann nich alles auf Activision schieben, denn ich glaube auch blizzardmitarbeiter haben Kinder und müssen geld verdienen um denen was zu essen und zu spielen kaufen zu können.




Ja,die verdienen doch,oder nicht?
Auch genug,aber warum jetzt auch noch der Itemshop kommt frag ich mich,es sind nur 2 Pets,ja.
Aber bleibst dabei?
Darum gehts ja hier,nicht um die 2 Pets,sondern obs dabei bleibt und warum das alles so gekommen ist.


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Sicher ging auch ums Geld,man will ja was verdienen,aber die leute hatten Spass daran das Spiel zu entwickeln.
> Das kommt mir jetzt nicht mehr so vor,seit Activision dabei ist,nur noch ausschlachten des Games.



Also ich glaube, es macht ihnen immer noch Spaß. Sonst gäbe es keinen Bambi und Klopfer Klon in den Grizzlyhügeln oder die einfallsreichen Erfolgsbezichnungen (Bsp: "Das macht Sie seit dem letzten Patch öfter")


----------



## FonKeY (6. November 2009)

feuerteufell schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst oder ist schon 1. April o.O



das hab ich mir auch grad gedacht....nacher heißt es 10 € pro lvl oda so ....wie gesagt wenn man denkt man kann nicht tiefer sinken dann frag blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oje wie soll das weitergehen


----------



## Topfkopf (6. November 2009)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal, hab mich nun extra für diese Diskussion registriert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und schon wieder jemand der die AGB´s nich liest...Für deine 13 euros hast du nur das recht dir chars auf BLizzards Server zu erstellen. Blizz kann dir deine rüstung wegnehmen, BLizz kann deine chars löschen, Blizzard kann dafür sorgen das bei dir nur noch alles Rosa ist, Blizzard kann machen was sie wollen, und du kannst dich nicht wehren. Das is wie Freizeitpark, du bezahlst eintritt, aber die können dir dann auch den zutritt zu den fahrgeschäften verwehren, weil du nur, ausschließlich, für das betreten des Parks bezahlst.



Zylenia schrieb:


> Ja,die verdienen doch,oder nicht?
> Auch genug,aber warum jetzt auch noch der Itemshop kommt frag ich mich,es sind nur 2 Pets,ja.
> Aber bleibst dabei?
> Darum gehts ja hier,nicht um die 2 Pets,sondern obs dabei bleibt und warum das alles so gekommen ist.


Die verdienen genug? les dir mal durch was BLizz für kosten hat, an Material, Stromverbrauch, miete der gebäude, heizkosten der selbigen, wasserkosten, steuern und lohn der mitarbeiter. Hier rechnen doch immer welche so fix die 13 euros auf die 12 mille spieler, aber 1. is die rechnung eh falsch weil z.B. die chinesen nur 1 dollar bezhalen umgerechnet, und die anderen Länder alle anderen preise haben, und 2. geht von dem was Blizz einnimt eh ca. 90% in den umsatz, also in die betriebskosten.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> . Das is wie Freizeitpark, du bezahlst eintritt, aber die können dir dann auch den zutritt zu den fahrgeschäften verwehren, weil du nur, ausschließlich, für das betreten des Parks bezahlst.



Oder wie im Fitnesstudio. Du bezahlst nur für den Eintritt, das benutzen der Geräte kann man die verweigern. Oder im Schwimmbad, rein ja  aber ins Wasser is nicht.
Oder denken wir ans Kino. rein darf man, aber ob der Film angeworfen wird ist ne andere Frage.

Aahhhh




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (6. November 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Crucial² schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo erstmal, hab mich nun extra für diese Diskussion registriert...
> ...




Mir sind die Rechte seitens Blizzard schon bewusst, keine Angst!
Deshalb "beschwere" ich mich ja auch nicht bei Blizzard selbst, sondern stellte meine Frage an die im Post erwähnten User!


----------



## Topfkopf (6. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Oder wie im Fitnesstudio. Du bezahlst nur für den Eintritt, das benutzen der Geräte kann man die verweigern. Oder im Schwimmbad, rein ja  aber ins Wasser is nicht.
> Oder denken wir ans Kino. rein darf man, aber ob der Film angeworfen wird ist ne andere Frage.
> 
> Aahhhh
> ...



so schauts aus, wenn der besitzer sagt es gibt kein wasser, Film oder sport, dann kannste wieder gehn. Aber viele kapiern das nich. Wenn der schwimmbadbesitzer sagt ab heute gibs nur noch rotes wasser, dann kannste dagegen nix tun, auch wenn du rot scheiße findest. Und wenn du ins kino gehst um Terminator 345235 zu gucken und stattdessen kommt Barbie in Schwanensee, kannste nur eins tun: in den richtigen Saal gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   (das braucht ich jezz irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ne aber es ist, der Betreiber kann sogesehen tun was er will es sei denn es ist wirklich 100% festgelegt was du für dein geld bekommst.


----------



## Whitepeach (6. November 2009)

@ Crucial², extra für dich nochmal rausgesucht, um mich nicht zu wiederholen ^^



Whitepeach schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir mal erspart, wirklich JEDE der 15 Seiten zu lesen...
> 
> Fakt 1: Niemand wird dazu gezwungen sich ein Schoßhündchen aus dem Itemshop zu kaufen gegen echtes Geld *woah*
> 
> ...


----------



## Crucial² (6. November 2009)

Ist ja alles schön und gut! Dann schwimme ich eben in Rotem Wasser, solange leute die 20€ mehr Zahlen, kein besseres Wasser bekommen!

Es geht mir hier auch nicht darum, zu erreichen das Blizzard den Shop vom Netz nimmt, uns ist allen bewusst das dies nicht mehr geschehen wird...

Es geht mir um Folgendes: Ich appeliere an die Community, solche Dienste nicht (!) zu nutzen, somit den Spielern die "nur" 13€ zahlen nicht das Gefühl geben nur noch auf einen Teil von WoW Zugreifen zu können.

Und kommt mir bitte nicht mit: "Na ist doch immer so: Wer mehr zahlt bekommt mehr für sein Geld...!", schlimm genug das ihr euch dann nicht dagegen wehrt!


Achja, whitepeach: Du tust mir sehr Leid, wenn du tatsächlich die Ansicht vertrittst, dass man sich "Geschenke" nicht erarbeiten sollte im Spiel, sondern dass es vollkommen gerecht ist sie sich für Geld zu kaufen. Armes Mädchen!


----------



## WackoJacko (6. November 2009)

/close mal bitte einer den Thread das geht sonst ewig so weiter..


----------



## Whitepeach (6. November 2009)

mit jeder Quest erarbeitest du dir Geschenke, eine Belohnung, sei es Gold, oder Items.
Bin ich ein Kind, welches sagt: "Ich hab Geburtstag, gebt mir verdammt noch mal Geschenke, ich habe ein Recht dadrauf!!" ?

PS: Dein Mitleid bauchpinselt mich, schenke ich dir aber gern unbenutzt zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (6. November 2009)

Blizzard soll sofort den Authenticator aus seinem Shop nehmen! Immerhin ist der Account danach sicherer und ich zahle ja auch 13 Euro monatlich! Frechheit!

Nun hört doch mal auf, es geht hier de fakto um zwei Pets, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Der Rest ist der Versuch der Hellseherei und Panikmache...


----------



## Crucial² (6. November 2009)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> mit jeder Quest erarbeitest du dir Geschenke, eine Belohnung, sei es Gold, oder Items.
> Bin ich ein Kind, welches sagt: "Ich hab Geburtstag, gebt mir verdammt noch mal Geschenke, ich habe ein Recht dadrauf!!" ?
> 
> PS: Dein Mitleid bauchpinselt mich, schenke ich dir aber gern unbenutzt zurück
> ...



Eben! Genau darum geht es mir ja: Man kann sich durch das abschließen einer Quest ein Geschenk erarbeiten. Genau wie hunderttausende andere Spieler! Jeder hat die selbe Chance auf dieses Geschenk, da jeder 13 Euro zahlt und dadurch Zugriff auf 100% des Spieles hat. 

So war es jedenfalls vor diesem Itemshop. Auch wenn es "nur" 2 Pets geht, um die wir uns hier streiten, es geht hier ganz klar ums Prinzip und ich kann wie gesagt nicht verstehen, dass viele Spieler das einfach so hinnehmen. 

Danke, Mitleid ist was tolles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (6. November 2009)

Crucial² schrieb:


> ...
> Es geht mir um Folgendes: Ich appeliere an die Community, solche Dienste nicht (!) zu nutzen, somit den Spielern die "nur" 13€ zahlen nicht das Gefühl geben *nur noch auf einen Teil von WoW Zugreifen zu können*.
> ...



Bei allem Verständnis, aber es gibt tausende von Items in WoW, tausende NPC's, es gibt zig Instanzen u. Länder.... und du bist wirklich der Meinung wegen 2 (in Worten zwei) Pets (!) nur noch auf einen Teil von WoW zugreifen zu können?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gut... rein rechnerisch magst recht haben.... ohne die 2 Pets zu kaufen kannst du wohl nur noch 99,99999999 % des Contents für die "normalen" 13,- EUR Monatsgebühr nutzen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meuchlerix (6. November 2009)

Ich habe mir hier nicht alles durchgelesen, aber bedenkt doch mal:

Blizz ist ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen! Und als solches machen sie nur, was auch Kohle 
bringt! Wenn also der "Shop" entsprechend genutzt wird, wird mehr reingesetzt (Angebot und Nachfrage),
wenn nicht schläft es friedlich ein!

Ich habe auch gemeckert, als ich die Pala-Mount-Questreihe fertig hatte und ein paar Tage später gelesen habe, 
nu gibbet das Hottie beim Lehrer. Und?? Nennt man Entwicklung! Und die folgt immer nur den Marktgesetzen!
Wenn ihr also alle aufhört mit WoW, so wie ihr es androht, dann nehmen sie den Shop auch vom Markt.
Aber leider leider gefällt das Game ja trotz der ganzen Änderungen der letzten Tage/Wochen/Jahre  :-)

Also have Fun  :-)


----------



## Topfkopf (6. November 2009)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Ist ja alles schön und gut! Dann schwimme ich eben in Rotem Wasser, solange leute die 20€ mehr Zahlen, kein besseres Wasser bekommen!
> 
> Es geht mir hier auch nicht darum, zu erreichen das Blizzard den Shop vom Netz nimmt, uns ist allen bewusst das dies nicht mehr geschehen wird...
> 
> ...



is im rl doch auch so. wer nur 10000euro bezahlt bekommt auch nurn kleine fiat púnto, wer 100000 bezahlt kriegt nen jaguar. wer 13 eur bezahlt bekommt nur die normalen pets, wer 20 mehr bezahlt bekommt 2 pets luxuspets.


----------



## Whitepeach (6. November 2009)

Viele* der, nennen wir sie mal "Shop Hasser", werden solche sein, die zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt keine Möglichkeit haben, an die blöden Pets zu kommen, weil man bislang nur per KK an sie heran kommt. Das Gemotze wäre weitaus geringer, der Shop stillschweigend überrannt, die Server voll mit den lustigen kleinen Dingern,  wenn man sie auf alle die Arten bezahlen könnte, wie man sonst auch seinen Account verlängert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*: Nicht alle, aber viele ^^


----------



## Ravenyard (6. November 2009)

Naja ganz so einfach ist es noch nicht, sicherlich steht es in den AGBs drin, rechtens muss es deswegen noch lange nicht sein. Weil der Erfolg im Spiel, den man aufbaut, der stellt eine Art kreativen Wert da. Also wenn ich meinen Charakter auf lvl 80 hab mit der Skillung, der Ausrüstung, dem Namen usw. dann ist das schon so eine Art Urheberrecht. Wenn ich in ner Uni (für die ich "Eintritt" bezahle und mir trotzdem nicht gehört) mit Kreide an ne Tafel eine mathematische Formel schreibe, die die Welt verändert, so ist diese immer noch mein Eigentum, scheiss egal wer mir die Kreide und die Tafel zur Verfügung gestellt hat und wem die gehört.

Aber da wird es wohl keine Urteile zu geben.
Nur frag ich mich wie das mit den explizit gekauften Pets ist.

Hier was für die Betriebskostenfreaks, die denken, dass Blizzard fast verhungert.

16.09.08
Blizzard nennt Betriebskosten  
World of Warcraft  ist mit großem Abstand der Platzhirsch unter den MMORPGs. Dessen Betrieb und Support auch einige Ressourcen verschlingt. Laut Blizzard (via Kotaku) hat man seit der Veröffentlichung des Spiels 200 Mio. Dollar in Mitarbeiter und die Hardwareinfrastruktur investiert. Die Entwicklung des Spiels selbst hatte Vivendi Games seinerzeit Schätzungen zufolge etwa 50 Mio. Dollar gekostet.

Am Hungertuch nagen müssen Mike Morhaime und seine Gefährten allerdings nicht - die Einnahmen durch die derzeit 10,9 Mio. aktiven Abonnenten sind deutlich höher als die Ausgaben. 

Zitat Ende.
Quelle: http://www.4players.de 


Die Intension ist nicht die, dass man damit die Löhne zahlen kann sondern NOCH MEHR GELD. Jährliches Wachstum, Aufschwung. Und wenn die Spielerzahlen sinken hat man weniger Einnahmen und da muss man sich was einfallen lassen.

Wenn die Telekom meint, bei 1 Mrd. Gewinn rumheulen zu müssen, dass der Umsatz um 10% gesunken ist, dann kann Blizzard das auch. Bitte!

KEINER wird gezwungen WOW zu spielen, niemals zu keiner Zeit. Leben heißt Veränderung und jeder Patch ist Scheiße und trallala.


Ich find es auch mist, aber ganz ehrlich, solang sich die Spieler auslutschen lassen wird das gemacht. Was passiert denn, wenn alle Spieler auf 80 sind und sie beginnen sich zu langweilen? Sie überlegen, ob sie weiterhin 13 Euro zahlen.


----------



## Miach (6. November 2009)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Ist ja alles schön und gut! Dann schwimme ich eben in Rotem Wasser, solange leute die 20€ mehr Zahlen, kein besseres Wasser bekommen!
> 
> Es geht mir hier auch nicht darum, zu erreichen das Blizzard den Shop vom Netz nimmt, uns ist allen bewusst das dies nicht mehr geschehen wird...
> 
> ...



Und was ist, wenn ein großteil der Community der Meinung ist so etwas haben zu wollen? Ist dann ihre Meinung falsch, böse oder...?

Ich bin einer der "nur" 13€ im Monat zahlt und ich habe 0,0000% das Gefühl ich könnte nur auf einen Teil von WoW Zugreifen - wie viele so Denken wie ich kann ich nicht sagen, dürften aber ein paar sein, nehme ich an.

Wenn(!) ich z.B. bestimmte Regionen nicht mehr betreten dürfte(!) oder Inis oder nur einen kleineren lvl erreichen dürfte(!), okay - aber bei allem was Bliz. bisher gegen Extragebühr angeboten hat, geht es doch überhaupt nicht um fehlende/zusätzliche Spielinhalte.

Ob das je so kommt sind ungelegte Eier, da braucht man nicht wirklich zu spekulieren - sollte es je soweit kommen, ist dann immer noch Zeit zum Aufregen/Aufhören...


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Jeder hat die selbe Chance auf dieses Geschenk, da jeder 13 Euro zahlt und dadurch Zugriff auf 100% des Spieles hat.



Ich habe aber keine 100% obwohl ich ich 13€ im Monat bezahle. Vielleicht liegt es aber daran, dass ich mir dieses "Addon Wrath of the Lich King" nicht gekauft hab. Ist ja schließlich unfair, dass andere zusätzlich Geld bezahlen und mehr erleben können als ich. Oder wie siehst du das?


----------



## Crucial² (6. November 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> is im rl doch auch so. wer nur 10000euro bezahlt bekommt auch nurn kleine fiat púnto, wer 100000 bezahlt kriegt nen jaguar. wer 13 eur bezahlt bekommt nur die normalen pets, wer 20 mehr bezahlt bekommt 2 pets luxuspets.




Ist mir bewusst, nur das man in einer Virtuellen Welt seinen eigenen Charakter durch Arbeit "reich" machen konnte, ganz ohne Einwirkung vom realem Leben. Die WoW hat nicht Unterschieden.
Das ist nun nicht mehr so. Findest du das etwa gut/gerecht?!

@Whitepeach: Ich merke erneut, dass du absolut gar nichts kapiert hast. Mir fehlen die Worte.

@Meuchlerix*: *Es war ja auch dein Recht zu meckern, da du dir so Zeit hättest sparen können. Allerdings bekamen die Spieler, die erst einen Tag später sich ein Mount ohne Quest besorgt haben, kein besseres als du. Bedeutet: Letztendlich entstand für dich kein Nachteil. (Ich denke du wirst für die Quest auch EP bekommen haben, oder? Also sogar ein kleiner Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

@Baru: Ist ein Interessanter Punkt den du da Ansprichst! Ich sehe das aber so: Für die 13&#8364; hast du immer noch vollen Zugriff auch Classic-WoW. Bedeutet: Was die anderen da in Nordend machen könnte dir vollkommen egal sein. Diese Ansicht ändert sich natürlich sofort sobald man von einem Level-80-Spieler auf einem PvP Server getötet wird. Deshalb bin ich auch, wie im offiziellem Forum tausendfach erwähnt, unbedingt für einen "Classic-Only" Server.


----------



## Whitepeach (6. November 2009)

Crucial.. mir fehlen auch die Worte, daß du dich da so aufregen kannst.
Ich sehe dich im Geiste wirklich puterrot und wutschnaubend vor deinem Monitor sitzen. Beängstigend.


----------



## Solstik (6. November 2009)

Also für mich hat die Sache zwei Seiten. Dass Blizzard ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen ist sollte jedem klar sein (weil das immer wieder betont wird). Andererseits lebt Blizzard aber auch von der Community, und dass eine Community, die sich veralbert fühlt, schon anderen Unternehmen das Genick gebrochen hat, ist keine neue Sache. Als hat gewinnorientierung durchaus die Seite, dass man mit einer Aktion, die offensichtlich auf Reinprofit mit minimalem Mehrwert (Pet Shop) aus ist, durchaus Verlust fahren kann.

Andererseits bin ich es leid diese supermännlichen "Ihr weint immer rum XD XD XD"-Macker zu lesen. Sorry, wenn Leute sich hier über eine Entwicklung unterhalten wird, die durchaus bedenklich ist, und ihr nur auf "Ihr seid so Emo und ich so GANGSTA" kommt, dann tut mir das ernsthaft leid. Lest mal ein Buch oder so, vielleicht kommt ihr dann mal darauf, dass die Welt keine Scheibe ist, auf der der stärkste Affe gewinnt.


----------



## yxc.net (6. November 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Leute, es sind "nur" Haustiere... who cares?
> 
> Und ich denke nicht, dass Blizz T-Sets in einem Item Shop kaufbar machen wird. So dumm sind die (hoffentlich) nicht.



Da versteht es einer nicht...

yxc


----------



## talsimir (6. November 2009)

Es besteht schon ein unfairer Vorteil, andere Spieler müssen sich ihre Pets fürs 75 Pet Achievement mühsam zusammen farmen was meist mehrere Tage dauert oder für Tausende von Gold kaufen, da geht man jetzt wohl lieber andere Wege, danke Blizzard ihr vollidioten!!!-.-*


----------



## Topfkopf (6. November 2009)

Ravenyard schrieb:


> Naja ganz so einfach ist es noch nicht, sicherlich steht es in den AGBs drin, rechtens muss es deswegen noch lange nicht sein. Weil der Erfolg im Spiel, den man aufbaut, der stellt eine Art kreativen Wert da. Also wenn ich meinen Charakter auf lvl 80 hab mit der Skillung, der Ausrüstung, dem Namen usw. dann ist das schon so eine Art Urheberrecht. Wenn ich in ner Uni (für die ich "Eintritt" bezahle und mir trotzdem nicht gehört) mit Kreide an ne Tafel eine mathematische Formel schreibe, die die Welt verändert, so ist diese immer noch mein Eigentum, scheiss egal wer mir die Kreide und die Tafel zur Verfügung gestellt hat und wem die gehört.



Die Formel gehört ers dir wenn du sie patentieren lässt, und das kostet auch geld ;P wenn einer deiner mitstudenten vor dir beim Amt is und das macht bist du in den Hintern gekniffen. Man siehe das geplänkel zwischen TAZ und Jack Wolfskin. Taz benutzt diese Wolfstatze schon 10-15 Jahre länger als Wolfskin, aber hat die nich schützen lasen, wolfskin hat die sich nun schützen lassen und verklagt nun andauernd die TAZ.



Crucial² schrieb:


> Ist mir bewusst, nur das man in einer Virtuellen Welt seinen eigenen Charakter durch Arbeit "reich" machen konnte, ganz ohne Einwirkung vom realem Leben. Die WoW hat nicht Unterschieden.
> Das ist nun nicht mehr so. Findest du das etwa gut/gerecht?!
> 
> @Whitepeach: Ich merke erneut, dass du absolut gar nichts kapiert hast. Mir fehlen die Worte.
> ...


Ich finde wer sich mehr leisten kann sollte auch mehr bekommen. Das steigert die motivation zu arbeiten, die staatlichen steuereinnahmen zu erhöhen usw. Das es jetzt auch vom RL abhängt is doch nich schlimm, besonders da es nur 10 Euro sind, da steigste halt ma ne woche von Redbull auf Mineralwasser um und dann haste das. Wenn die pets jezz 100 Eruo pro stück kosten würden, dann wäre ich dagegen, aber so isses doch wurscht, also wirklich, machste halt 1-2 überstunden und fertig-.-


----------



## Ravenyard (6. November 2009)

Wenn wirklich einer alles im Spiel erreicht hat, alles was geht, dann soll er mal schreiben was er denkt und wie sehr ihm die beiden Kaufpets fehlen ;D ansonsten gibt es noch sehr sehr viel zu tun.

Wenn ihr die beiden Pets haben wollt hört einfach 2 Monate eher mit WOW auf, dann könnt ihr die Pets jetzt kaufen und die Rechnung stimmt wieder.

Da steht, 50% gehen an einen wohltätigen Zweck. (Ist so ne Art Opener für weitere Items, die mit Sicherheit langsam folgen werden) Aber es wird nix sein, was spielentscheidend ist.

Es ist wie immer und das bitte ich zu bedenken: 

Inwieweit betrifft es EUCH PERSÖNLICH?


----------



## Lari (6. November 2009)

Ravenyard schrieb:


> Inwieweit betrifft es EUCH PERSÖNLICH?


Wie? Ich persönlich?
Ich dachte man definiert seinen Spielspaß darüber was andere tun? *grübel*


----------



## Topfkopf (6. November 2009)

talsimir schrieb:


> Es besteht schon ein unfairer Vorteil, andere Spieler müssen sich ihre Pets fürs 75 Pet Achievement mühsam zusammen farmen was meist mehrere Tage dauert oder für Tausende von Gold kaufen, da geht man jetzt wohl lieber andere Wege, danke Blizzard ihr vollidioten!!!-.-*



2 Pets.*2*!!!!!Es sind nur 2 bescheuerte Pets. Dann musste halt einen Tag lang keine daylis machen um dir 10000 Gold für die letzten 2 Pets für dein archievment zu farmen. *OMG, 2 PETS MEHR OHNE ZU FARMEN!!! WIR WERDEN ALLE AN AIDS STERBEN; BARRACK OBAMA IST EIN MUSLIM; MINERALWASSER VERURSACHT PENISSCHWUND; OH MEIN GOTT!!!!!!!!111111ELFELF*

So, muss ich noch was dazu sagen? es ist kein Vorteil dabei. für das geld für die pets musste dann halt überstundne schieben die du nich mit farmen verbringst. Also bleibt der zeitaufwand gleich.


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

@Talsimir

Du findest, es ist ein unfairer Vorteil, dass man sich die beien Tiere jetzt kaufen kann und nebenbei die beiden für den Erfolg angerechnet werden? Ich akzeptiere deine Meinung, auch wenn sie nicht mit meiner einher geht aber deshalb Blizzard gleich als Vollidiot zu deklarieren ist doch etwas zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt oder?


----------



## Miach (6. November 2009)

talsimir schrieb:


> Es besteht schon ein unfairer Vorteil, andere Spieler müssen sich ihre Pets fürs 75 Pet Achievement mühsam zusammen farmen was meist mehrere Tage dauert oder für Tausende von Gold kaufen, da geht man jetzt wohl lieber andere Wege, danke Blizzard ihr vollidioten!!!-.-*



Unfairer Vorteil? Warum, was passiert wenn man die 75 Pets hat? (ich weiß es nicht, da ich keine Sammel) wäre schön wenn Du mir das erklären kannst. Also es muss ja etwas absolut Spielentscheidendes passieren wenn es einen unfairen Vorteil gibt!? 

Mal abgesehen davon, wie viele Pets gibt es in-game? Und du schreibst ja das ich via Farmen / Gold auch auf diese kommen kann (nicht die Viecher sondern die 75) also ist es ja kein Vorteil sondern nur ein anderer Weg, oder? Sollte ich mich täuschen, ich bin da offen für Argumente.

Meine letzte Frage, weil ich würde das wirklich gerne verstehen, welchen Nachteil hat man selber als Spieler wenn ein anderer WoW-Spieler irgendwas erreicht/bekommt/hat? Ich habe bislang keine spielerischen Veränderungen für mich bemerkt, möchte aber in Zukunft darauf achten, weil scheinbar veränderte sich ja "mein WoW" wenn andere Spieler etwas bekommen/haben, oder?


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Man bekommt ein extra Pet, wenn man 75 gesammelt hat, nen Reh glaub ich.


----------



## talsimir (6. November 2009)

Es werden sicher noch viel mehr Dinge kommen die man bald im Pet-Shop kaufen kann, das ist Blizzard und es wird einfach so sein, fertig aus und dann wird jeder sich darüber beschweren;P, womöglich folgt bald das Gold im Itemshop ich sehs schon 1000g für 10 Euro ...grrr


----------



## cheekoh (6. November 2009)

Ich denke du checkst es nicht...
der pet verkauf dient nem guten zweck...die hälfte geht an ne kinderorganisation die andere hälfte bekommt blizz...logisch wolln ja auch was verdienen. ich whine erst rum wenn t11 im shop ist. und sich wegen 2 pets aufzuregen nur um so nen dämlichen erfolg zu kriegen kommt mir nicht in den sinn. macht ma alle eure kellerfenster auf und ihr seht das noch kein frühling ist.
es ist wie meine schwester immer sagt: "gollum war auch nur ein kellerkind was zu oft und zu viel wow gezockt hat "


----------



## Topfkopf (6. November 2009)

talsimir schrieb:


> Es werden sicher noch viel mehr Dinge kommen die man bald im Pet-Shop kaufen kann, das ist Blizzard und es wird einfach so sein, fertig aus und dann wird jeder sich darüber beschweren;P, womöglich folgt bald das Gold im Itemshop ich sehs schon 1000g für 10 Euro ...grrr


da wär blizz aber blöde, soweit ich weiß bekommste 1000 gold bei ebay für 6-7 euro   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McChrystal (6. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Man bekommt ein extra Pet, wenn man 75 gesammelt hat, nen Reh glaub ich.


Oo, na das geht dann wohl gar nicht. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich iregndwann in einer Gruppe mit einem bin, der sein Bambi-Pet dabei hat, das er nicht rechtmässig erfarmt, sondern gekauft hat. Wo kommen wir denn da hin?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (6. November 2009)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Es geht mir um Folgendes: Ich appeliere an die Community, solche Dienste nicht (!) zu nutzen, somit den Spielern die "nur" 13€ zahlen nicht das Gefühl geben nur noch auf einen Teil von WoW Zugreifen zu können.
> 
> Und kommt mir bitte nicht mit: "Na ist doch immer so: Wer mehr zahlt bekommt mehr für sein Geld...!", schlimm genug das ihr euch dann nicht dagegen wehrt!



oh man.

ich glaube ich werde meinem bekannten die beiden pets zu weihnachten für sein acc schenken. ich hoffe dir platzt jetzt nicht der kopf.

schönes wochenende


----------



## Ravenyard (6. November 2009)

Man bekommt ein Extra Pet, wow. Wohin damit? Zeigt ihr die auch jedem? Also mir ist es mehr oder weniger scheizz egal wieviele Pets einer hat und wieviele es überhaupt gibt.

Klein K.T. rockt, seine Entwicklung hat Geld gekostet und da steckt mehr dahinter als NUR Geldscheffeln.

Der Bonus existiert. Wer ihn haben will zahlt.  Wer ihn nicht hat bekommt dadurch keinen Nachteil.


----------



## Dread01 (6. November 2009)

Blizzard machts schon richtig.
Und solange die Masse das Angebotene annimmt seh ich da auch keine Idiotie seitens Blizzard.
Da Wow nicht aufgezwungen wurde oder gar gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist, steht es jedem frei, jederzeit zu kündigen und/oder anderen Hobbys zu fröhnen.

Seinen Unmut zu äussern ist auch wichtig um auf Fehler hinzuweisen.

Das was allerdings hier von der Mehrheit vorgebracht wird ist nur das Blizz (mehr) Geld verdienen will und dass das unfair ist.
Das aber genau dieses böse Unternhemen Wow erschaffen hat ist Nebensache - denn es geht hier ja, über 40 Seiten, um den untragbaren Zustand das man virtuelle Haustiere kaufen kann !
Wenn das nicht ein markerschütterndes Problem ist, ja dann weis ichs auch nicht ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenyard (6. November 2009)

lol


Ich warte nur noch auf die Mounts.

Und Achtung: Dafür würde ich sogar 20 Euro zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: WOW ist ein Freizeitpark haben wir gelernt, und damit ich maximalen Spaß haben kann muss noch einiges passieren. Ich hasse als Schurke Palas zutiefst und? Setz ich ne Pedition auf, dass Palas verboten werden? Euro = Leistung = Unterhaltung.


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Achtung Ironie!!!

Die ultimative(!!!) Lösung:

Wir arbeiten als Freelance für Blizzard, in dem wir Pets modellieren und sie an Blizz verkaufen.
Für das bezahlte Geld können wir uns dann unsere Pets aus dem Shop kaufen!


----------



## Ravenyard (6. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Achtung Ironie!!!
> 
> Die ultimative(!!!) Lösung:
> 
> ...



Wie scheizze sollen die denn dann bitte aussehen, wenn 12jährige die modellieren? Ich will ma sehen dass hier einer so nen Mini KT zeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da braucht ein Designer locke 2-4 Tage für und der macht das Hauptberuflich


----------



## Crucial² (6. November 2009)

> Meine letzte Frage, weil ich würde das wirklich gerne verstehen, welchen Nachteil hat man selber als Spieler wenn ein anderer WoW-Spieler irgendwas erreicht/bekommt/hat? Ich habe bislang keine spielerischen Veränderungen für mich bemerkt, möchte aber in Zukunft darauf achten, weil scheinbar veränderte sich ja "mein WoW" wenn andere Spieler etwas bekommen/haben, oder?



Es gibt eben einige Spieler die Erfolge sammeln. Ich kann zu 100% verstehen wenn sich diese darüber Aufregen dass andere es leichter haben einen Erfolg zu erreichen, nur weil sie 20€ dafür zahlen. Auch wenn es nur 2 Pets sind, und man sich dadurch vielleicht nur einen halben Tag Arbeit spart: Es geht, wie so oft, ums Prinzip!

@cheekoh: Ich kann dich schon verstehen! Es gibt eben 3 Sorten von Spieler:
- Die, die sich die Pets für 20€ kaufen & nur darauf warten sich T-Set teile endlich kaufen zu dürfen.
- Die, die es nicht stört, solange keine Spielerischen Vorteile kaufbar sind. (Sind aber aktuell schon kaufbar, aufgrund des Erfolges, siehe oben.)
- Die, denen es ums Prinzip geht & welche Erkennen das mit diesem Pet-Shop eine weitere Barriere seitens Blizzard überschritten wurde.



> Ich finde wer sich mehr leisten kann sollte auch mehr bekommen.


Im Reallife: Das ist so & wird auch immer so sein.
In der WoW: Das sehe ich vollkommen anders. Gerade die gleichstellung aller "Arten" von Menschen (Reich/Arm, Mann/Frau, etc.) hat doch die Gestaltung seines Charakters so spannend gemacht. In der WoW konnte ein Arbeitsloser erfolgreicher sein als ein Millionär & das auch Zeigen. (durch seine Rüstung usw.)
Wie gesagt, ist jetzt nicht mehr so!


----------



## Solstik (6. November 2009)

Ravenyard schrieb:


> Man bekommt ein Extra Pet, wow. Wohin damit? Zeigt ihr die auch jedem? Also mir ist es mehr oder weniger scheizz egal wieviele Pets einer hat und wieviele es überhaupt gibt.
> 
> Klein K.T. rockt, seine Entwicklung hat Geld gekostet und da steckt mehr dahinter als NUR Geldscheffeln.
> 
> Der Bonus existiert. Wer ihn haben will zahlt.  Wer ihn nicht hat bekommt dadurch keinen Nachteil.



*hust* ... Der hat bestimmt Milliarden gekostet. Immerhin BEWEGT der sich. Und frostet andere Tiere ein. Das muss man erstmal hinkriegen!


----------



## Hyrasch (6. November 2009)

Huch, was ich hier lese, total geschockt...

Hier gibt es leude, die wollen mit WoW aufhören, weil Blizz den Pet shop einführt, die wollen sich umbringen, weil WoW pet shop einführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
als nächstes springt noch jemand aus dem Fenster...weil Blizz den pet shop einführt...
Ich mein ja nur..ehh Hallo?!? gehts der Mehrheit hier noch gut eigentlich??
Wer zwingt euch den die Pets zu kaufen, hee ?!?! richtig: NIEMAND !!!
Solange es kein Muss ist , sehe ich selber keinen Grund mich nur 1% aufzuregen.

Die 99% Aufregung bei mir kommt nur grade durch die Posts derer, die sich wegen sowas läppigen aufregen.. unverständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

geht, schliesst euch zusammen, gründet ne Partei und droht Blizzard mit Krieg/Anklage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ironie, Rechtschreibfehler dürfen behalten werden


----------



## Whitepeach (6. November 2009)

Ravenyard schrieb:


> Wie scheizze sollen die denn dann bitte aussehen, wenn 12jährige die modellieren? ....



Die sind dann für diejenigen, denen die Standartsumme für professionell programmierte Mounts zu teuer ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wanderpokal (6. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich kann es selber kaum glauben ich bin ja schon ein Feind vom TCG aber das man jetzt bewusst Pets gegen Geld kaufen kann ist einfach nur noch lächerlich
> 
> Edit: jetzt hat es Blizzard auch bekannt gemacht ... http://www.wow-europe.com/de/index.xml
> 
> ...



OMG, man kann Pets kaufen Skandal! was ein Vorteil im Spiel, not!
Lächerlich finde ich Menschen, die sich an sämtlichen WOW-News aufgeilen und prophezeien aufzuhören. Winke Winke!

Thema Fraktionswechsel, klasse Sache, für Leute die noch Gammel Chars hatten, so what?
Bringt auch keinen Vorteil im Spiel. Wer es nicht machen will, der muss es auch nicht.
Ich habe fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Ravenyard schrieb:


> da braucht ein Designer locke 2-4 Tage für und der macht das Hauptberuflich



Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage, wieviel so ein hauptberuflicher Designer in 2-4 Tagen verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belgor (6. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich hab mich verlesen weil was ich jetzt grad eben auf MMo Champion gelesen hab kann ich selber kaum glauben
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.mmo-champion.com/
> ...




Nur wegen einem Itemshop mit dem Spiel aufhören ? Hallo ? Das sind nur Pets die man da kaufen kann und selbst wenn man später was anderes kaufen kann, wer zwingt dich dazu ? Also mir ist es total egal, weil mir das Spiel noch Spass macht. Ich versteh nicht warum die Leute alle rumheulen, nur weil man da jetzt Pets kaufen kann !! Blizzard ist eine Firma die Geld verdienen will, oder glaubt ihr echt die machen das weil Max Mustermann das Spiel so gerne spielt und am besten alles umsonst bekommen will. Und mal ehrlich ... denkste Blizzard ist traurig darum, das du jetzt mit WoW aufhörst ? Gibt ja noch 5 Millionen andere Spieler !!!



Belgor


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Crucial² schrieb:


> In der WoW konnte ein Arbeitsloser erfolgreicher sein als ein Millionär & das auch Zeigen. (durch seine Rüstung usw.)
> Wie gesagt, ist jetzt nicht mehr so!



Gut, dass du mit erfolgreich sein = Epics meinst. 
Gegenfrage: Warum darf sich ein spieler(millionär oder Arbeitlos) nicht erfolgreich fühlen, wenn er mit einem Lvl 1 Char duchs Schlingendornental gelaufen ist? Warum braucht er fürs erfolgreich sein eine Rüstung?

 Das folgende ist jetzt reine Spekulation aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass du auch dagegen warst, dass man sich Epics für Marken kaufen konnte.


----------



## Topfkopf (6. November 2009)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Es gibt eben einige Spieler die Erfolge sammeln. Ich kann zu 100% verstehen wenn sich diese darüber Aufregen dass andere es leichter haben einen Erfolg zu erreichen, nur weil sie 20€ dafür zahlen. Auch wenn es nur 2 Pets sind, und man sich dadurch vielleicht nur einen halben Tag Arbeit spart: Es geht, wie so oft, ums Prinzip!
> 
> @cheekoh: Ich kann dich schon verstehen! Es gibt eben 3 Sorten von Spieler:
> - Die, die sich die Pets für 20€ kaufen & nur darauf warten sich T-Set teile endlich kaufen zu dürfen.
> ...



wenn ein arbeitsloser die kohle hat WoW zu zocken (ich glaub dafür sind die Sozialleistungen nicht gedacht) dann werden 20 euro für 2 pets wohl auch drinne sein. Die sozialleistungen eines Arbeitslosen sind für NAhrung, kleidung, wohnen, heizen, hygiene. Und leider auch für Alk und zigaretten (versteh wer will wieso das dazu gerechnet wird). dann muss der arbeitslose mal eine schactel weniger rauchen oder ne Flasche schnaps weniger trinken wenn er sich ach so benachteiligt fühlt. Oder....Arbeiten gehen gibs auch noch so als option. Das nennt sich motivation, und ich finds gut das BLizz jetzt die Leute dazu animieren will zu arbeiten. Entweder du arbeitest und verdienst geld oder du kannst KT vergessen. Find ich super.


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Entweder du arbeitest und verdienst geld...



oder wie schon oft von anderen angedeutet man setzt 2 Monate mit WoW aus und kauft sich für das Ersparte die Pets


----------



## Miach (6. November 2009)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Es gibt eben einige Spieler die Erfolge sammeln. Ich kann zu 100% verstehen wenn sich diese darüber Aufregen dass andere es leichter haben einen Erfolg zu erreichen, nur weil sie 20€ dafür zahlen. Auch wenn es nur 2 Pets sind, und man sich dadurch vielleicht nur einen halben Tag Arbeit spart: Es geht, wie so oft, ums Prinzip!



Erfolge Sammeln ist ja ein schönes Ziel in WoW und macht Spaß (mache ich ja auch gerne, zwar keine Pets aber andere). Nur kann ich nicht nachvollziehen warum mein(!) Erfolg/Ziel/Arbeit sich damit verändert wenn andere Spieler sich 2 Pets kaufen (können).

Prinzip ist wohl dann das richtige Wort, ist dann ähnlich wie "Meinung", die lässt sich auch nicht richtig Diskutieren - kann es an der Stelle zwar immer noch nicht verstehen warum sich dadurch für Nicht-Käufer etwas verändert, aber wenns das Prinzip sein sollte da ist es wohl so wie mancher hier schon festgestellt hatte... aus Prinzip -> dagegen.


----------



## Solstik (6. November 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> wenn ein arbeitsloser die kohle hat WoW zu zocken (ich glaub dafür sind die Sozialleistungen nicht gedacht) dann werden 20 euro für 2 pets wohl auch drinne sein. Die sozialleistungen eines Arbeitslosen sind für NAhrung, kleidung, wohnen, heizen, hygiene. Und leider auch für Alk und zigaretten (versteh wer will wieso das dazu gerechnet wird). dann muss der arbeitslose mal eine schactel weniger rauchen oder ne Flasche schnaps weniger trinken wenn er sich ach so benachteiligt fühlt. Oder....Arbeiten gehen gibs auch noch so als option. Das nennt sich motivation, und ich finds gut das BLizz jetzt die Leute dazu animieren will zu arbeiten. Entweder du arbeitest und verdienst geld oder du kannst KT vergessen. Find ich super.



Leute wie du haben leider mal echt nix geblickt. Für euch gibts einen Fachausdruck und der lautet "Sozialdarwinisten".


----------



## Ravenyard (6. November 2009)

Nur weil man 2 Pets bekommt und dann nen Erfolg dafür ist das noch kein Vorteil, oder irre ich mich da? Bekomm ich 10 DPS mehr wenn ich alle Erfolge hab?

Wie geil das doch funktioniert. Erfolge sind sowas von unwichtig, das ist doch wieder nur Schwa..vergleich. Die sind nur dazu da, die 80er bei Laune zu halten. Da kommt es auf 2 Pets nicht an.

(Selbst 2 so unwichtige Pets müssen programmiert werden und das werden sie nicht, wenn am Ende +-0 rauskommt. Der Gewinn muss dem Wert entsprechen, den der Programmierer in gleicher Zeit an anderer Stelle schaffen könnte)

Ohne den Petshop gäbe es die Pets nicht.


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Miach schrieb:


> Nur kann ich nicht nachvollziehen warum mein(!) Erfolg/Ziel/Arbeit sich damit verändert wenn andere Spieler sich 2 Pets kaufen (können).



Genau so seh ich es auch


----------



## Spliffmaster (6. November 2009)

Ich glaube das mit dem Petshop hat sich schon ausgezahlt bei Blizzard


Gestern Abend eingeloggt um bissl zu daddeln und dann seh ich jeden 2ten mit so einem Kung-Fu Pedobär in Dalaran rum springen :>


Aber lustig sieht das teil schon aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zylenia (6. November 2009)

Die Leute schnallens eh nicht.,lesen sich nur durch Pets kaufen und meckern dann rum wie scheisse alle sind weil sie sich aufregen wegen 2 Pets
Deshalb regt sich niemand auf,lest mal alles dann wisst ihr auch worum es geht.
Es geht um die Richtung die Blizzard einschlägt,ach ich red gegen ne Wand.


----------



## Azzazyl (6. November 2009)

Ja Ja Blizz tut wirklich alles um an das Geld der Leute zu gelangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kommen denn die neuen Rassen ... da ist es praktisch gleich nen Fraktionswechsel anzubieten = $$$$$$
Item-Shop um sich noch mehr zu bereichern, aber Blzz unterstützt ja mit 50% des Geldes die “Make-A-Wish” Stifftung.

Wären es wirklich gute Absichten würden sie 100% des Geldes fürs Pet spenden.


----------



## Whitepeach (6. November 2009)

Crucial² schrieb:


> .....
> In der WoW konnte ein Arbeitsloser erfolgreicher sein als ein Millionär & das auch Zeigen. (durch seine Rüstung usw.)
> Wie gesagt, ist jetzt nicht mehr so!



/ironie on
Super Argument, ich sollte meine Denkweise dringenst überarbeiten. Und auch meine Prioritäten.
Endlich habe ich kapiert, was du allen mitteilen willst, die den Shop befürworten, bzw. denen es egal ist.
/ironie ende
......und sowas wollte mir Mitleid kundtun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenyard (6. November 2009)

Spliffmaster schrieb:


> Ich glaube das mit dem Petshop hat sich schon ausgezahlt bei Blizzard
> 
> 
> Gestern Abend eingeloggt um bissl zu daddeln und dann seh ich jeden 2ten mit so einem Kung-Fu Pedobär in Dalaran rum springen :>
> ...




Eben, und wenns ausgenuddelt ist muss was neues her.

Ich frag mich wie so erfolgsgeile Leute den Erfolg: "Erster seiner Klasse auf dem Server"  erreichen wollen. Verklagt ihr Blizzard? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (6. November 2009)

Es wäre wohl wirklich geschickter gewesen, wenn Blizzard mit einem Hilfswerk kooperiert hätte, indem sie darauf hinweisen und wer dort dann eine Mindestsumme spendet, bekommt einen Code, den er dann im Spiel einlösen kann. Das würde vor allem dazu führen, dass die Leute sich mit dem Hilfswerk zumindest minimal auseinander setzen, in dem sie die Seite ansurfen.

Aber ehrlich gesagt, sind mir Pets so was von egal. Ich würde nie Geld für einen Servertransfer, für Gold, Rassenwechsel, Reittiere oder sonstigem Schnickschnack bezahlen. Die 13€, finde ich, reichen, wenn ich dann noch bedenke, wieviel Zeit ich im Monat mit WoW verbringe, ist es eigentlich fast geschenkt.


----------



## Belgor (6. November 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> wenn ein arbeitsloser die kohle hat WoW zu zocken (ich glaub dafür sind die Sozialleistungen nicht gedacht) dann werden 20 euro für 2 pets wohl auch drinne sein. Die sozialleistungen eines Arbeitslosen sind für NAhrung, kleidung, wohnen, heizen, hygiene. Und leider auch für Alk und zigaretten (versteh wer will wieso das dazu gerechnet wird). dann muss der arbeitslose mal eine schactel weniger rauchen oder ne Flasche schnaps weniger trinken wenn er sich ach so benachteiligt fühlt. Oder....Arbeiten gehen gibs auch noch so als option. Das nennt sich motivation, und ich finds gut das BLizz jetzt die Leute dazu animieren will zu arbeiten. Entweder du arbeitest und verdienst geld oder du kannst KT vergessen. Find ich super.



Ich würde zugerne mal wissen, warum die Leute immer auf Arbeitslose rumhacken ? Da kommen dann so tolle Sprüche wie "Oder....Arbeiten gehen gibs auch noch so als option", wo die Leute die das sagen gleich erschossen für gehören. Weisste ich bin ja nur als Spass an der Freude arbeitslos und habe keinen Bock zu arbeiten. Wenn ihr einen Arbeitslosen auf ner Parkbank sitzen seht, heisst das noch lange nicht das die Restlichen 4 Millionen das gleiche machen.

Und mal ehrlich, wenn ich meine Arbeit hinter mir habe (Bewerbungen schreiben usw) und mich dann vor den PC setze, ist das Sinnvoller als mich rauchend und saufend auf die Couch zu legen und mir meine Talkshows rein zu ziehen. Den das ist das Bild in den Köpfen der Menschen, wenn die hören "Achja der ist ja Arbeitslos".

Echt so Leute widern mich echt an, die meinen, das die Arbeitenden Meschen besser sind als Arbeitslose !!

Und bitte closed mal den Beitrag, weil von manschen Leuten hier nur noch geistiger Durchfall produziert wird !!




Belgor


----------



## Topfkopf (6. November 2009)

Solstik schrieb:


> Leute wie du haben leider mal echt nix geblickt. Für euch gibts einen Fachausdruck und der lautet "Sozialdarwinisten".


das mit dem nic geblickt kann ich nur zurück geben...



Zylenia schrieb:


> Die Leute schnallens eh nicht.,lesen sich nur durch Pets kaufen und meckern dann rum wie scheisse alle sind weil sie sich aufregen wegen 2 Pets
> Deshalb regt sich niemand auf,lest mal alles dann wisst ihr auch worum es geht.
> Es geht um die Richtung die Blizzard einschlägt,ach ich red gegen ne Wand.



Doch, eigentlich regen sich 95% der hier anwesenden shophasser über genau diese 2 Pets auf. Es gibt nur sehr, sehr wenige die sich über die richtung des itemsshop aufregen, und für die gibs auch ne antwort: Blizz muss geld verdienen, sonst blizz pleite, kein WoW mehr. (die einfache version) Und wenn sich hier irgendwer benachteiligt fühlt...Pech gehabt. Wie gesagt, ihr bezahtl nur für die Server nutzung, nich dafür alles haben zu dürfen.


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Es geht um die Richtung die Blizzard einschlägt



Und genau darüber haben Mitglieder wie Lari, Ohrensammler und Omidas diskutiert. Um mal einige aufzuzählen.
Warum gehts du nicht auf ihre Post ein, sondern regst dich über die Posts anderer auf?


----------



## Topfkopf (6. November 2009)

Belgor schrieb:


> Ich würde zugerne mal wissen, warum die Leute immer auf Arbeitslose rumhacken ? Da kommen dann so tolle Sprüche wie "Oder....Arbeiten gehen gibs auch noch so als option", wo die Leute die das sagen gleich erschossen für gehören. Weisste ich bin ja nur als Spass an der Freude arbeitslos und habe keinen Bock zu arbeiten. Wenn ihr einen Arbeitslosen auf ner Parkbank sitzen seht, heisst das noch lange nicht das die Restlichen 4 Millionen das gleiche machen.
> 
> Und mal ehrlich, wenn ich meine Arbeit hinter mir habe (Bewerbungen schreiben usw) und mich dann vor den PC setze, ist das Sinnvoller als mich rauchend und saufend auf die Couch zu legen und mir meine Talkshows rein zu ziehen. Den das ist das Bild in den Köpfen der Menschen, wenn die hören "Achja der ist ja Arbeitslos".
> 
> ...


Das diskutieren wir dann gerne auch mal per PM, dann sag ich dir auch wo man dich mit Kusshand nimmt als arbeiter, da musste nich mal studiert für haben.


----------



## Belgor (6. November 2009)

Mal ehrlich die Leute/Kinder regen sich doch nur auf weil man im Blizzard Shop nur mit Kreditkarte kaufen kann.



Belgor


----------



## Miach (6. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Die Leute schnallens eh nicht.,lesen sich nur durch Pets kaufen und meckern dann rum wie scheisse alle sind weil sie sich aufregen wegen 2 Pets
> Deshalb regt sich niemand auf,lest mal alles dann wisst ihr auch worum es geht.
> Es geht um die Richtung die Blizzard einschlägt,ach ich red gegen ne Wand.



Nein nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Du redest da gar nicht gegen eine Wand - nur, warum sollte man sich über völlig ungelegte Eier Unterhalten? Vorrausschauendes Magengeschwür? Jetzt schon Bluthochdruck für etwas, wo es keine Sicherheit gibt das es irgenwann einmal "schlimmeres" gibt?

Mal davon abgesehen hat (fast) jeder hier gesagt der sich über die "nur 2 Pets" nicht aufregen kann, dass wenn(!!!) es je zu wirklich Spielentscheidenden Dingen kommen würde(!!!), dass Thema ein völlig anders wäre(!!!).

Das wäre für mich aber wirklich nur dann ein Grund, wenn ich z.B. für meine Monatsgebühr nicht mehr alle Zonen spielen darf, oder den maximal Lvl nicht erreichen kann... Gegenstände, Tiere etc. usw., die ich auch oder so ähnlich im Spiel bekommen kann, ändern für mich persönlich das Spiel nicht - außer wie gesagt, mir werden wirklich Dinge vorenthalten - was bislang weder der Fall ist, noch kurz davor steht. Und für irgendwelche Spekulationen, frei von Fakten und Belgen, sehe ich keinen wirklichen Sinn.


----------



## Solstik (6. November 2009)

Belgor schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich die Leute/Kinder regen sich doch nur auf weil man im Blizzard Shop nur mit Kreditkarte kaufen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> Belgor



Quatsch. Zwischendrin taucht immer mal jemand auf, der sagt "wolte das pet gerne kaufen hab aba keine kk"


----------



## Zylenia (6. November 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> das mit dem nic geblickt kann ich nur zurück geben...
> 
> 
> 
> Doch, eigentlich regen sich 95% der hier anwesenden shophasser über genau diese 2 Pets auf. Es gibt nur sehr, sehr wenige die sich über die richtung des itemsshop aufregen, und für die gibs auch ne antwort: Blizz muss geld verdienen, sonst blizz pleite, kein WoW mehr. (die einfache version) Und wenn sich hier irgendwer benachteiligt fühlt...Pech gehabt. Wie gesagt, ihr bezahtl nur für die Server nutzung, nich dafür alles haben zu dürfen.



Blizz muss Geld verdienen?
Sag mal hörts du dich selber schreiben?
Die machen massig Kohle,ohne Ende und questschen jetzt alles aus.
Jetzt ist es Rassenwechsel,war nicht geplant,Fraktionswechsel war nicht geplant,Pet Shop war nicht geplant,Item Shop...... rat mal mal,war nicht geplant^^


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Solstik schrieb:


> Quatsch. Zwischendrin taucht immer mal jemand auf, der sagt "wolte das pet gerne kaufen hab aba keine kk"



das hat er, würd ich so sagen, auch so gemeint ^^


----------



## Lari (6. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es Rassenwechsel,war nicht geplant,Fraktionswechsel war nicht geplant,Pet Shop war nicht geplant,Item Shop...... rat mal mal,war nicht geplant^^


Wodurch hast du da jetzt genau einen Nachteil?


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. November 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Das diskutieren wir dann gerne auch mal per PM, dann sag ich dir auch wo man dich mit Kusshand nimmt als arbeiter, da musste nich mal studiert für haben.



Du tust ja wirklich so, als ob die Jobs so einfach auf der Straße liegen. Man sollte von einem Job auch alles zahlen können. Wenn Arbeit aber weniger als z.B. ALGII + Miete bringt, ist das System daneben. Komm mir jetzt bitte nicht damit, dass man dann halt den Regelsatz senken sollte.

Als ALGII-Bezieher bist du eigentlich schon auf der untersten Stufe angelangt. Am sozialen Leben sollten diese Menschen auch teilnehmen dürfen, denn auch WoW bietet ein soziales Umfeld.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Blizz muss Geld verdienen?
> Sag mal hörts du dich selber schreiben?
> Die machen massig Kohle,ohne Ende und questschen jetzt alles aus.
> Jetzt ist es Rassenwechsel,*war nicht geplant*,Fraktionswechsel *war nicht geplant*,Pet Shop *war nicht geplant*,Item Shop...... rat mal mal,*war nicht geplant*^^



Nachgeplapper


beleg das mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgesehen davon, ich könnte wetten das du in deinem jungen leben auch schon mal Sachen getan hast die du früher anders vorhattest, ...oder ?


----------



## Ravenyard (6. November 2009)

Keiner sagt dass Arbeitende besser sind als Arbeitslose. Aber Fakt ist, während ich ein halbes lvl pro Tag schaffe kommt mein Halbtagskumpel auf 1 LVL am Tag. Garnicht auszudenken was passiert, wenn der den ganzen Tag zu Hause wäre.

Nicht umsonst gibt es Ausdrücke wie HarzIV Frostsäbler

Also wenn ich arbeitslos wäre würde ich locker auf 12-16h wow kommen. Das ist nicht verwerflich sondern Fakt. Und daran ist auch nichts schlecht. Aber wenn ich in der Zeit arbeiten bin will ich nen Ausgleich. Kauf von Pets, Items, Mounts. Und das ist auch Fakt.


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Blizz muss Geld verdienen?
> Sag mal hörts du dich selber schreiben?
> Die machen massig Kohle,ohne Ende und questschen jetzt alles aus.
> Jetzt ist es Rassenwechsel,war nicht geplant,Fraktionswechsel war nicht geplant,Pet Shop war nicht geplant,Item Shop...... rat mal mal,war nicht geplant^^



Ich antworte jetzt mal etwas härter:
Als deine Eltern zusammen gekommen sind, warst du auch noch nicht geplant. Es ist aber gut, dass sich deine Eltern dafür entschieden haben, ein Kind zu bekommen. Warum muss es immer schlecht sein, wenn man etwas ändert?


----------



## Topfkopf (6. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Blizz muss Geld verdienen?
> Sag mal hörts du dich selber schreiben?
> Die machen massig Kohle,ohne Ende und questschen jetzt alles aus.
> Jetzt ist es Rassenwechsel,war nicht geplant,Fraktionswechsel war nicht geplant,Pet Shop war nicht geplant,Item Shop...... rat mal mal,war nicht geplant^^



bei dir red ich auch gegen ne wand. Ja du hast recht, blizz hat ne freikarte für Miete, strom, heizkosten, gehälter, steuern usw. Die bazahlen niemanden, jeder euro von den spielern geht ohne irgendeine Art von abzügen direkt in die Firmenkasse. Denkst du nach? Kannste das überhaupt? Die chinesen bezhalen umgerechnet nur ca. 1 dollar, und da spielen shcon fast 40% der 12 millionen spieler. Da is nix mit millionen gewinnen. Umsatz nennt sich das, das heißt das was reinkommt wird direkt wieder ausgegeben für die vorhandenen Kosten. Blizzard muss die gebäude mit den Servern bezahlen, die büroräume, die Server selber mit reparatur und wartung, das personal, heizung für das personal, wasser, Strom für dieS  Server, die Steuern die jedes Land aufs einkommen erhebt usw. Da bleibt nich viel gewinn.


----------



## Belgor (6. November 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Du tust ja wirklich so, als ob die Jobs so einfach auf der Straße liegen. Man sollte von einem Job auch alles zahlen können. Wenn Arbeit aber weniger als z.B. ALGII + Miete bringt, ist das System daneben. Komm mir jetzt bitte nicht damit, dass man dann halt den Regelsatz senken sollte.
> 
> Als ALGII-Bezieher bist du eigentlich schon auf der untersten Stufe angelangt. Am sozialen Leben sollten diese Menschen auch teilnehmen dürfen, denn auch WoW bietet ein soziales Umfeld.




Stimme Dir da voll und ganz zu !!! Nur die Leute wissen es eben besser und die lernen das erst kennen wie mies es ist ALG2 zu bekommen, wenn die selber mal soweit abrutschen. Und ich gönn den Leute das voll und ganz ...




Belgor


----------



## Solstik (6. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> das hat er, würd ich so sagen, auch so gemeint ^^



Genau, das meine ich ja, die Leute, die sich darüber aufregen, dass sie keine KK haben, sagen das auch


----------



## Flana (6. November 2009)

Also ich find die sachen mit den Itemshop schon echt krass, das mit dem Pets ist glaub ich eh nur der anfang, ich wette das im laufe der zeit noch Dinge dazu kommen werden, die doch noch spielrelevant sind, wie offizieller goldkauf oder itemkauf. Da tut sich in letzter Zeit ja auch viel, wovon niemand gedacht hätte das es mal so kommt, wie rassen und klassenwechsel und beide Fratkionen auf Pvp Servern. Da hieß es auch immer das so was nie kommen wird, und jetzt haben wir es doch.


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

Comedy pur. 

Was manche Leute denken ist schon krass.


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Solstik schrieb:


> Genau, das meine ich ja, die Leute, die sich darüber aufregen, dass sie keine KK haben, sagen das auch



Achso, ok. Dann hab ich dich am Anfang falsch verstanden. Entschuldige


----------



## Ravenyard (6. November 2009)

Vom Pet shop über Marktwirtschaft und Revolution bis hin zum Geldsystem, Arbeitslosen, HarzIV und den Betriebskosten von Blizzard, eigenkreierten Mounts, Spendengeldern und Anteilnahme am sozialen Leben.

Geil.

Wir schaffen die 50 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zylenia (6. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Wodurch hast du da jetzt genau einen Nachteil?



Ein Nachteil hab ich z.B. da durch das jemand sein komplettes PvP Zeug kauft für 200 euro,und ich nur auf die Schnauze bekommen weil WoW nunmal, zu Item bezogen ist.
Ja,ich weiss es ist noch nicht soweit aber darüber unterhalten wir uns ja.
Sicher muss ich mir nicht kaufen,aber man wird ja dazu gezwungen,um mithalten zu können sonst hat sehr schnell kein Spass mehr im Spiel.
Hoffen wir mal das es nicht soweit kommt.

edit: Lari tolles Avatar Bild^^ ( Die katze die auf den Pc rumhämmert )


----------



## KdV_Linn (6. November 2009)

Oh man, einige hier haben es offensichtlich immernoch nicht kapiert, dass es nicht um diese 2 beschissenen Pets geht! Ich arbeite und könnte mir Gold, Pets, Ausrüstung etc. a mass kaufen, aber ich bin dagegen! Meine Zeit ist beschränkt, weil ich neben Arbeit auch noch so Sachen wie Sport, Freunde, Familie, etc. habe und trotzdem bin ich dagegen das es diese Kaufmöglichkeiten gibt.

Warum ist das aber so? Weil ich WoW zum Spaß gespielt habe und nicht um Geld zum Fenster rauszuschmeißen. Ich habe lieber Heroes und Naxx etc. gemacht, weil ich für die noch höheren Inis keine Zeit hatte und ich finde das Marken/tokensystem ziemlich gut, gerade was Casuals wie mich angeht. Aber jetzt noch weiter an dieser Schraube drehen und langsam alles kaufbar machen? Nein danke.
Ich war immer ein sehr guter Spieler und konnte selbst mit schlechterem Equip mehr leisten, als anderen mit ihren Raidsets und nun kann sich bald jeder Depp alles kaufen, na Glückwunsch!

Um nochmal auf den Anfang zurück zu kommen: Wer jetzt sagt, spielbeeinflussende Items wird man sich nie kaufen können, der träumt. Die Richtung zeigt doch ganz klar, wohin es geht. Nehmen wir mal das Beispiel mit den 300% mehr Erfahrung, dass ist doch schon eine immense Spielbeeinflussung die man sich quasi kaufen kann.


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

Es werden keine sinnvollen Items kaufbar sein.


----------



## Topfkopf (6. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Ein Nachteil hab ich z.B. dadurch das jemand sein komplettes PvP Zeug kauft für 200 euro,und ich nur auf die Schnauze bekommen weil WoW nunmal, zu Item bezogen ist.
> Ja,ich weiss es ist noch nicht soweit aber darüber unterhalten wir uns ja.
> Sicher muss ich mir nicht kaufen,aber man wird ja dazu gezwungen,um mithalten zu können sonst hat sehr schnell kein Spass mehr im Spiel.
> Hoffen wir mal das es nicht soweit kommt.
> ...



ich dneke mal wenn es sets im shop geben wird wirds wie in ROM laufen. Das sind die ingamesets nich schlechter als die Shop sets. die Shopsets sind nur für die leute da die keinen bock aufs farmen haben.


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Ein Nachteil hab ich z.B. dadurch das jemand sein komplettes PvP Zeug kauft für 200 euro,und ich nur auf die Schnauze bekommen weil WoW nunmal, zu Item bezogen ist.



Also unterstellst du auch schon, dass man in der Zukunft nicht nur gleichwertiges Equip im Item-Shop bekommst, sondern dieses ausschließlich über diesen erhält? Für meinen Geschmack seehr weit aus dem Nichts gegriffen


----------



## Nyan (6. November 2009)

Da werden schon noch einige items reinkommen wo auch einen vorteil bringen denke ich.
Ich meine Blizzard ist eine Firma, und die wollen auch Geld, und solange es genug gibt die sich das Zeug kaufen...
...Ich würds auch so machen wahrscheinlich


----------



## Zylenia (6. November 2009)

KdV_Linn schrieb:


> Oh man, einige hier haben es offensichtlich immernoch nicht kapiert, dass es nicht um diese 2 beschissenen Pets geht! Ich arbeite und könnte mir Gold, Pets, Ausrüstung etc. a mass kaufen, aber ich bin dagegen! Meine Zeit ist beschränkt, weil ich neben Arbeit auch noch so Sachen wie Sport, Freunde, Familie, etc. habe und trotzdem bin ich dagegen das es diese Kaufmöglichkeiten gibt.
> 
> Warum ist das aber so? Weil ich WoW zum Spaß gespielt habe und nicht um Geld zum Fenster rauszuschmeißen. Ich habe lieber Heroes und Naxx etc. gemacht, weil ich für die noch höheren Inis keine Zeit hatte und ich finde das Marken/tokensystem ziemlich gut, gerade was Casuals wie mich angeht. Aber jetzt noch weiter an dieser Schraube drehen und langsam alles kaufbar machen? Nein danke.
> Ich war immer ein sehr guter Spieler und konnte selbst mit schlechterem Equip mehr leisten, als anderen mit ihren Raidsets und nun kann sich bald jeder Depp alles kaufen, na Glückwunsch!
> ...




Recht haste,bin mir auch sicher wird immer so weiter gehen.


----------



## Topfkopf (6. November 2009)

KdV_Linn schrieb:


> Oh man, einige hier haben es offensichtlich immernoch nicht kapiert, dass es nicht um diese 2 beschissenen Pets geht! Ich arbeite und könnte mir Gold, Pets, Ausrüstung etc. a mass kaufen, aber ich bin dagegen! Meine Zeit ist beschränkt, weil ich neben Arbeit auch noch so Sachen wie Sport, Freunde, Familie, etc. habe und trotzdem bin ich dagegen das es diese Kaufmöglichkeiten gibt.
> 
> Warum ist das aber so? Weil ich WoW zum Spaß gespielt habe und nicht um Geld zum Fenster rauszuschmeißen. Ich habe lieber Heroes und Naxx etc. gemacht, weil ich für die noch höheren Inis keine Zeit hatte und ich finde das Marken/tokensystem ziemlich gut, gerade was Casuals wie mich angeht. Aber jetzt noch weiter an dieser Schraube drehen und langsam alles kaufbar machen? Nein danke.
> Ich war immer ein sehr guter Spieler und konnte selbst mit schlechterem Equip mehr leisten, als anderen mit ihren Raidsets und nun kann sich bald jeder Depp alles kaufen, na Glückwunsch!
> ...


wie gesagt, wenn es sets gibt dann werden die nich besser sein als Ingame sets, nur durch eine einfache Zahlung halt schneller zu bekommen als die ingame sets für die man ein paar Tage oder wochen farmen muss. Zumindest wäre das so ein System mit dem ich leben könnte. Wenns an kohle fehlt aber die zeit da is: Farms halt. Wenn die kohle da is und du keinen bock zu farmen hast: dann kauf dir. Haste kein Geld und keine Lust: Pech gehabt.


----------



## Ravenyard (6. November 2009)

So keine Lust mehr. Mini K.T. rockt trotzdem, alles andere ist nur Neid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis denne.


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Spielbeeinflussung ist es für mich erst, wenn ein anderer Spieler durch seinen Kauf AKTIV in meine Spielweise eingreifen kann.

Was verändert sich bei mir, wenn ein anderer Spieler mit 300% EP-Bonus neben mir questet. Übel wird es erst, wenn er sich z.B. eine Rune kaufen kann, mit der auch nicht PVP-aktive Spieler angreifen kann und mich einfach beim Questen platt macht.


----------



## Lari (6. November 2009)

Gut, aber wie wahrscheinlich wird es denn sein, dass Blizzard aktuelles Topgear in einem Itemshop jemals anbieten wird? Ich kenne nichtmal ein einziges F2P, das sowas anbietet. Mir will es einfach nicht in den Kopf, wieso
a) man sich über Dinge aufregt, die noch nicht passiert sind.
b) man sich über Dinge aufregt, die höchstwahrscheinlich nie passieren werden.
und c) man nicht einfach akzeptiern kann, dass schon seit längerem Mikrotransaktionen als alternative Bezahlmethode selbst in Europa in Erwägung gezogen wird. Jetzt nicht speziell im Falle von WoW, aber generell.

Ich kann manchmal einfach nur den Kopf schütteln wenn ich die Beiträge hier lesen. Zu 99% beruht die Kritik darauf, dass jemand anderes sich in einem Itemshop etwas kauft. Wieso ist das den Leuten denn nicht egal? Vor allem mit Augenmerk auf Punkt a und Punkt b dort oben...

Edit: 300% XP bei werbt einen Freund. Auch hier wieder: Welchen Nachteil habe ich persönlich dadurch, dass irgendwer schneller levelt als ich?
Was wird sich an meinen Raids ändern, wenn sich jemand sein T9 Set im Itemshop kauft? Nichts, absolut nichts.


----------



## Zylenia (6. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Gut, aber wie wahrscheinlich wird es denn sein, dass Blizzard aktuelles Topgear in einem Itemshop jemals anbieten wird? Ich kenne nichtmal ein einziges F2P, das sowas anbietet. Mir will es einfach nicht in den Kopf, wieso
> a) man sich über Dinge aufregt, die noch nicht passiert sind.
> b) man sich über Dinge aufregt, die höchstwahrscheinlich nie passieren werden.
> und c) man nicht einfach akzeptiern kann, dass schon seit längerem Mikrotransaktionen als alternative Bezahlmethode selbst in Europa in Erwägung gezogen wird. Jetzt nicht speziell im Falle von WoW, aber generell.
> ...



Ja,haste eigentlich Recht,regen uns auf ,wegen Sachen die noch nicht im Spiel drin sind.
Ok,alle wieder langsam runter fahren,machen neues Thema auf wenn es Sets zu kaufen gibt^^


----------



## Miach (6. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Ich kann manchmal einfach nur den Kopf schütteln wenn ich die Beiträge hier lesen. Zu 99% beruht die Kritik darauf, dass jemand anderes sich in einem Itemshop etwas kauft. Wieso ist das den Leuten denn nicht egal? Vor allem mit Augenmerk auf Punkt a und Punkt b dort oben...
> 
> ...



Wenigstens merke ich das ich mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine da stehe und genau diese Fragen auch gestellt habe, aber so richtig erhellend sind dann die Antworten auch nicht.

Aber es ist wohl eine generelle Einstellung das man sich jetzt schon über ungelegte Eier aufregt und diese schon jetzt als Fakt und Sicher darstellt - für mich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar aber okay, muss wohl so einfach sein!?


----------



## Whitepeach (6. November 2009)

KdV_Linn schrieb:


> Ich war immer ein sehr guter Spieler und konnte selbst mit schlechterem Equip mehr leisten, als anderen mit ihren Raidsets und nun kann sich bald jeder Depp alles kaufen, na Glückwunsch!



Dann werden die Spieler zumindest wieder mehr nach Können als nach Epixx beurteilt (mal reine Spekulation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hätte doch dann doch auch nen positiven Beigeschmack.


----------



## Osangar (6. November 2009)

KomaKater schrieb:


> Da kann man auch gleich zu free MMO's wechseln



Ihr seit doch selber schuld? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich als "Wenigspieler" voll den Ärger bekomme (das ist mir jetzt kürzlich passiert), weil ich nicht 100% EPIC bin, und deshalb nicht bei AK, PDK oder ULDUAR (HERO) mitdarf, weil Powergamer so geil sind und meinen es muss nur T9 und mehr sein, dann kriege ich krätze. 

Ich darf das Spiel nicht spielen weil ich vielleicht nicht so gut ausgestattet bin wie jemand der das Spiel ständig spielt, mehr als 3 Stunden pro Tag. Das kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen ... :-(

Okay, die besten Sachen darf es natürlich in einem ITEMSHOP nicht geben, sehe ich ja absolut ein, aber zumindestens solche Items mit denen man nicht aus Raids geworfen wird, denn ich spiele echt gerne Raids, aber kann das nicht, weil mich aufgrund meiner ITEMS kaum jemand mitnimmt :-( !


----------



## Omaleite (6. November 2009)

HILFE ICH BILDE MIR EIN GEZWUNGEN ZU WERDEN ETWAS OPTIONALES ZU KAUFEN, AUCH WENN ES MIR INGAME KEINEN VORTEIL BIETET.....

wieder ein "whine-xy gibts gegen geld, und ich MUSS (weil ich mir ja einbilde gezwungen zu werden) es kaufen"

wers nicht will, ok...dann habt ihr wenigstens grund diejenigen die sich den kack antun auszulachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KdV_Linn (6. November 2009)

Vielen ist einfach nicht mehr zu helfen. Hier schreibt doch schon wieder einer nach dem Motto "selbst wenn man Sets, Items etc. kaufen kann, mir ist das egal". 

Ja genau /facepalm

100% süchtig; Mission erfüllt!

Und man muss ihnen JETZT schon zeigen, dass sie sich in die falsche Richtung bewegen und das kann man nur damit, in dem man eine Entscheidung trifft die sie an der einzig verwundbaren Stelle trifft -> dem Geldbeutel.

Aber das Schaaftum kennt man ja von den meisten deutschen nicht anders. Määääh.


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

KdV_Linn schrieb:


> Vielen ist einfach nicht mehr zu helfen. Hier schreibt doch schon wieder einer nach dem Motto "selbst wenn man Sets, Items etc. kaufen kann, mir ist das egal".
> 
> Ja genau /facepalm



Und warum bin ich jetzt der Idiot? Weil mich das nicht stören würde? Oder weil ich nicht deine Meinung teile?


----------



## FrostwolfZocker123 (6. November 2009)

Denke ich auch, solange man sich keine spielerischen Vorteile im Spiel erkaufen kann, is das ja noch einigermaßen OK ...

MFG


----------



## Nania (6. November 2009)

Mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: 

Da es sich hierbei nicht um einen spieltechnischen Vorteil handelt, sehe ich nicht so den riesigen Unterschied zum Wechsel von Rassen/Klassen/Hautfarben gegen Geld. 
Wenn jemand 10 Euro für ein virtuelles Pet ausgeben will - soll er das tun. 
Wenn nicht, auch egal. 

Wenn ein Itemshop für Gegenstände kommt, die im Spiel einen Vorteil bringen DANN kann man meckern. 

Aber wegen ein paar blöder Pets? Das ist lächerlich, aber typisch WoW Community, die sowieso über alles und jeden meckern muss. 

Nochmal: Blizzard ist ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen und nicht die Wohlfahrt. Wir bezahlen zwar 13 Euro im Monat, deshalb jetzt aber wegen Haustieren ein solches Geschrei zu veranstalten halte ich für - fragwürdig.


----------



## Lari (6. November 2009)

KdV_Linn schrieb:


> Vielen ist einfach nicht mehr zu helfen. Hier schreibt doch schon wieder einer nach dem Motto "selbst wenn man Sets, Items etc. kaufen kann, mir ist das egal".


Was ändert es an meiner Gilde/meinem Raid, wenn sich irgendwelche mir völlig unbekannten Leute Items kaufen? Aus meiner Gilde wird es niemand tun.
LEuten wie dir ist leider nicht mehr zu helfen, da der einzige Sinn von WoW wohl daraus besteht, sich von anderen abzuheben.


----------



## FrostwolfZocker123 (6. November 2009)

meine Rede xD

MFG


----------



## Miach (6. November 2009)

KdV_Linn schrieb:


> Vielen ist einfach nicht mehr zu helfen. Hier schreibt doch schon wieder einer nach dem Motto "selbst wenn man Sets, Items etc. kaufen kann, mir ist das egal".
> 
> Ja genau /facepalm
> 
> ...



Auch eine schöne, weil typisch deutsche Eigenschaft... Wer nicht meine Meinung hat, hat die Falsche und ist somit ein... in diesem Fall Süchtiges-Schaaf.

Diskutieren, Meinungen anerkennen und aktzeptieren ist zumindest in weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung nicht (mehr) vorhanden - wirklich, ein schönes Beispiel!


----------



## MrGimbel (6. November 2009)

KdV_Linn schrieb:


> Vielen ist einfach nicht mehr zu helfen. Hier schreibt doch schon wieder einer nach dem Motto "selbst wenn man Sets, Items etc. kaufen kann, mir ist das egal".
> 
> Ja genau /facepalm
> 
> ...



"Ist mir egal" ist die einzige vernünftige Einstellung dazu, weil ich damit zum Ausdruck bringe, dass mir das Spiel einfach nur egal ist. Ich spiele aus Spaß, mir ist es wurst, ob ich in den nächsten 3 Monaten Ulduar clear habe, ob irgendeiner 50 Reittiere und Full T10 hat. Deshalb ist mir auch egal, ob er sich das gnaze "erarbeitet" hat oder in nem Item-shop besorgte.
Mir ist es ebenfalls egal, wie sich WoW weiter entwickelt, sobald es für mich an Reiz verliert, bin ich weg. 
Einzig die ganzen Flame-Kings sollten mal ihre Einstellung zu diesem Spiel überdenken.


----------



## Flana (6. November 2009)

Es ist halt einfach kacke, das die "spielregeln" in letzter zeit immer mehr gelockert werden. Ich fand es immer echt super, das man sich im spiel alles erarbeiten und mit spielgeld kaufen konnte. Das jetzt auch reales geld ins spiel kommt macht das irgendwie kaputt find ich. Auch wenn es zur zeit nur zwei olle pets sind, es geht einfach ums prinzip! Genauso wie früher als es die charakteranpassung nich gab, da hat man sich nen neuen gemacht der dann so aussah wie man es wollte, oder wenn man auf nen anderen server wollte hat man sich da nen neuen erstellt. Da verliert man doch das gefühl von gleichberechtigung, wenn leute die bereit sind da reales geld reinzustecken!


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass dies mehr einem Meinungs-Bekehrungs-Thread ähnelt als einem Diskussions-Thread


----------



## Najsh (6. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Es werden keine sinnvollen Items kaufbar sein.



Aha - und das garantierst du uns jetzt ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTW - was sind denn "sinnvolle" items ? -.-


----------



## Rise Above (6. November 2009)

YoungNight schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, das man das gut nennt, das 50% von jedem Kauf zu einer Stiftung gehen
> ----->
> 
> 1. Ist das nur getarnte Taktik um das mimimi zu veringern und
> ...




Okay großer Meister der Analyse. Wie sollte das Spiel denn sonst aussehen? Alles umsonst und dann? Ich meine, wie sollen die den content machen? Du sagst es ist für causals was geboten und was für progamer, was fehlt da? Erklär es mir bitte.

Natürlich ist der Gedanke eines Unternehmers immer möglichst viel Geld zu verdienen, wäre ja sonst ziemlich doof.

Hast du durch diese kleinen dämlichen Viecher irgendwelche Vorteile als einen längeren e-peen und attention? 
NEIN! Verdammt.

Und das mit der Geldspende ist natürlich ein guter Schachzug von denen, trotzdem eine gute Geste, oder?

Ihr benehmt euch wie kleine Kinder, keiner zwingt euch das Spiel zu spielen, hört auf zu weinen und GTFO. 

Danke


----------



## bruderelfe (6. November 2009)

Hy habe mir heute zu meinem geb den panda gekauft, habe ne prepaid master re aktiviert bin ich nun bei den guten?
*kopfschütel*
Es geht sich nicht um diesen super klasse petshop!
Sie sollen soviele gimmiks verkaufen wie sie wollen!
Das selbe hatten wir dann gestern schon mal!
Nur wer jetzt die augen verschließt ist echt naiv!
Nochmals blizz wird nach sagen wir mal 3-6 monaten eine erste bilanz ziehen, lohnt es sich für die, dann kommen sie nächsten sachen usw!
Was ich mich allerdings frage, warum entwickelt blizz dann angeblich ein free mmo? Oder gibts das etwa garnicht und blizz ist grade mal dabei wow in ein free mmo umzuwandelen?!
Anders kann ich mir diesen shopanfang nicht erklären!

Und nö mag nicht streiten heute ist mein burzeltag, und mag einfach nur meine meinung sagen:p


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Flana schrieb:


> Da verliert man doch das gefühl von gleichberechtigung, wenn leute die bereit sind da reales geld reinzustecken!



Und nur, weil im Fitness-Studio nen paar Kerle Anabolika schmeißen muss ich mich benachteiligt fühlen? 
Oder sollte ich nicht leiber denken" Hey, die habens nur mit Hilfsmitteln geschafft aber ich habs mir erarbeitet"
Sieh es doch mal von der Seite.


----------



## Thí (6. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> ich für meine Teil überlege jetzt wirklich mit WoW aufzuhören ich war schon gegen Fraktionswechsel aber ein Itemshop ne sowas lasse ich nicht auf mich dulden
> 
> Ich bitte die Leute die hier Posten nicht nur herumflamen sondern konstruktiv Beiträge verfassen



Welchen Nachteil ziehst du denn bitteschön aus dem nun verfügbaren Fraktionswechel, Rassenwechsel, Itemshop oder derartiges, so das du am überlegen bist, deshalb mit WoW aufzuhören?
Kapier ich nicht ganz, sorry. Wenn du etwas gegen diese Optionen hast, dann nutze sie doch einfach nicht und gut ist. Es sind ja schließlich nur Pets, die den Spielern keinerlei Vorteil verschaffen.
Was anderes wär es, wenn Blizzard Eqipment wie T-Teile, Waffen etc. verkaufen würde, was aber nicht der Fall ist.
-.-


----------



## Zylenia (6. November 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Hy habe mir heute zu meinem geb den panda gekauft, habe ne prepaid master re aktiviert bin ich nun bei den guten?
> *kopfschütel*
> Es geht sich nicht um diesen super klasse petshop!
> Sie sollen soviele gimmiks verkaufen wie sie wollen!
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir zum Geburtstag.
Wie alt / jung wirst du denn?


----------



## Solstik (6. November 2009)

Menno, Leute, wie oft soll denn noch das Argument eingebracht werden, dass "nicht spielrelevant", "ohne Vorteil" und "total sinnlos" extrem unterschiedlich definiert werden kann. Die einen finden es spielrelevant eine super Arenawertung zu haben, den anderen ist das egal und die wollen lieber Arthas legen. Und die nächsten mögen Pets. Nur als spielrelevant zu betrachten, was man selbst für mwichtig hält, ist etwas ... verblendet. In der Beziehung ist es für mich schon ein astreiner Itemshop.


----------



## KdV_Linn (6. November 2009)

"Ist mir egal" scheinen nur die Leute zu sagen, die gefangen im Spiel sind und nie wegen etwas aufhören würden, weil die Sucht es nicht zulässt. Ihr schafft es doch nichtmal 2 Monate ohne WoW auszkommen, da ist es klar, dass euch alles egal ist, solange ihr weiterhin spielen könnt.

@miach
Ich habe eine Meinung dazu ja und ich sehe sie als richtig an und ich kann auch mit den Meinungen der anderen leben, habe ja noch einen Kollegen der zockt, aber ich kann nicht mit diesen hirnrissigen "Argumenten" und den Relativierungen Leben. Ooooh ist doch nicht schlimm, määäh, Salamitaktik hat hier wohl noch nie einer gehört.


----------



## FrostwolfZocker123 (6. November 2009)

Also ein F2P wird wow sicherloch nicht !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Was anderes wär es, wenn Blizzard Eqipment wie T-Teile, Waffen etc. verkaufen würde, was aber nicht der Fall ist.
> -.-



Warum ist es was anderes, wenn andere sich statt Pets auch Ausrüstung kaufen können? Ich verstehe immer diese unterscheidung nicht und bis jetzt hat auch noch niemand eine Begründung geliefert, die ich verstanden habe.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Ja,haste eigentlich Recht,regen uns auf ,wegen Sachen die noch nicht im Spiel drin sind.
> Ok,alle wieder langsam runter fahren,machen neues Thema auf wenn es Sets zu kaufen gibt^^



dickes fettes SIGN


----------



## Whitepeach (6. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass dies mehr einem Meinungs-Bekehrungs-Thread ähnelt als einem Diskussions-Thread



Richtig, und jeder, der nicht gleich die Hassliste "unterschreibt" ist süchtig, ignorant, ...............
in diesem Sinne... Määääh <-- was nicht bedeutet, dass ich vorhabe, dort im Shop Euronen zu investieren, ist derzeit nicht geplant, nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (6. November 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:
> 
> Da es sich hierbei nicht um einen spieltechnischen Vorteil handelt, sehe ich nicht so den riesigen Unterschied zum Wechsel von Rassen/Klassen/Hautfarben gegen Geld.
> Wenn jemand 10 Euro für ein virtuelles Pet ausgeben will - soll er das tun.
> ...


Aha, gegen frage, Was bekomme ich für meine 13 euro im monat?
Bevor du antwortest gehe bitte ganz tief in dich!
Ich sage dir was ich für 13 euro im monat bekomme, Einen server wo ich zocken kann fein, wo ich raiden kann auch fein, das ganz stellt mir blizz zur verfügung, Erfarmen ist das eine was teilweise schon schwer ist grade für neu 80er, aber das ist ja wieder ein anderes Thema,Den rest muss ich mir kaufen in wow, und wenn ich mir jetzt schon für rl geld pets kaufen muss, wirds langsam ärgerlich für jeden sch.. anderen dienst will blizz auch geld von mir!
Ich rechne dir jetzt mal was vor!
Ich möchte meinen dudu von acc 2 auf meinen haupt acc tarnsen macht 20€, dann möchte ich gerne meinen horde dk auf ally seite bringen macht 25€ Dann lass mich noch ein pet kaufen das habe ich heute gemacht sind wir bei 55€ soweit mitbekommen? so nochmals meine frage wozu zahle ich 13€ im monat!
Wenn blizz der meinung ist das spiel, darf mehr kosten dann sollen sie neue preise nehmen von mir aus, zahle ich auch 30€ im monat!
Dann sollen sie hergehen für die die keinen bock auf einzel haben ein abo zu machen! was man buchen kann od auch nicht!
also stelle mir das so vor klassischer acc, wie gehabt und mehr leistung für mehr euronen im premium abo, Damit könnte blizz viel mehr geld machen als im einzelverkauf!


----------



## bruderelfe (6. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir zum Geburtstag.
> Wie alt / jung wirst du denn?


Ich bin 33j und ja ich habe eine eiegnde meinung, Und ja leide unter einer rechtschreibschwäche, Ich hoffe das ganze tut dem nun kein abbruch!
Achja und ich kenne mich in der wirtschaft etwas aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. November 2009)

Warum denken eigentlich manche, dass Sie einen Nachteil gegenüber denjenigen haben, die sich Dinge kaufen? Ob nun Pets oder anderes (was ja aber nur Spekulation ist).

Ob einer nun ein Item gekauft hat oder nicht, interssiert doch keinen. Oder wird in Zukunft statt nach DPS zu Fragen die Frage "Wo hast du das Item her" lauten? Und wenn? Ob es einer sich gekauft hat oder nicht spielt doch keine Rolle.

Und wenn es um Arena geht, dafür gab/gibt es doch auch schon extra Server. Die haben dafür auch bezahlt.


----------



## IIIFireIII (6. November 2009)

KdV_Linn schrieb:


> "Ist mir egal" scheinen nur die Leute zu sagen, die gefangen im Spiel sind und nie wegen etwas aufhören würden, weil die Sucht es nicht zulässt. Ihr schafft es doch nichtmal 2 Monate ohne WoW auszkommen, da ist es klar, dass euch alles egal ist, solange ihr weiterhin spielen könnt.



Ich würde wohl eher sagen, daß die Leute, denen es egal ist ob es dieses neue Angebot gibt oder nicht, sich wegen etwas so unwichtigem nicht extra aufregen.
Es ist wohl viel eher so, daß sich über jede neuerung in und um WoW diejenigen aufregen, die sich scheinbar um nichts anderes als WoW nen Kopf machen müssen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Achja und ich kenne mich in der wirtschaft etwas aus!



ich auch!!

Das Klo ist hinten beim Geldautomaten die Treppe runter und der Hans sitzt meistens direkt am Eingang rechts an der Bar. Wenn er nicht krank ist.
Der Raum für geschlossenen Gesellschaften wird grad neu gemalert.


----------



## Miach (6. November 2009)

KdV_Linn schrieb:


> "Ist mir egal" scheinen nur die Leute zu sagen, die gefangen im Spiel sind und nie wegen etwas aufhören würden, weil die Sucht es nicht zulässt. Ihr schafft es doch nichtmal 2 Monate ohne WoW auszkommen, da ist es klar, dass euch alles egal ist, solange ihr weiterhin spielen könnt.
> 
> @miach
> Ich habe eine Meinung dazu ja und ich sehe sie als richtig an und ich kann auch mit den Meinungen der anderen leben, habe ja noch einen Kollegen der zockt, aber ich kann nicht mit diesen hirnrissigen "Argumenten" und den Relativierungen Leben. Ooooh ist doch nicht schlimm, määäh, Salamitaktik hat hier wohl noch nie einer gehört.



Grundsätzlich sollte man ja seine Meinung auch als richtig ansehen, sonst macht es keinen Sinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Du mit der Meinung anderer leben kannst, konnte ich aus deinem Post nicht rauslesen (Stichwort: Süchtige Schaafe), aber dass ist okay.

Natürlich könntest(!) Du recht haben genauso wie die "andere seite" recht haben kann - Wilde Spekulationen! Und bei Spekulationen kann eben niemand das "recht" fordern es zu "wissen" oder anderen fehlendes "wissen" zu attestieren.

Und wirklich die allermeisten die hier schreiben und sagen "Pf, petschop was solls" haben/bringen im nachsatz das wenn(!) es teil einer Salamitaktik sein sollte, ihre Meinung dazu veränderbar wird/ist - was ich auch für mich so sehe. Aufhalten bzw. etwas dagegen unternehmen kann ich nicht (weil es mich jetzt nicht stört) - sollte es etwas geben was MICH stört, so werde ich umgehend mit dem SPIEL aufhören...

Das dieses SPIEL für manche mehr ist als Fun, weiß ich, allerdings kann ich diesen Leuten dann auch nicht mehr helfen... klingt ggf. blöd, ist aber so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. November 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Aha, gegen frage, Was bekomme ich für meine 13 euro im monat?
> Bevor du antwortest gehe bitte ganz tief in dich!
> Ich sage dir was ich für 13 euro im monat bekomme, Einen server wo ich zocken kann fein, wo ich raiden kann auch fein, das ganz stellt mir blizz zur verfügung, Erfarmen ist das eine was teilweise schon schwer ist grade für neu 80er, aber das ist ja wieder ein anderes Thema,Den rest muss ich mir kaufen in wow, und wenn ich mir jetzt schon für rl geld pets kaufen muss, wirds langsam ärgerlich für jeden sch.. anderen dienst will blizz auch geld von mir!
> Ich rechne dir jetzt mal was vor!
> ...



Und? Zwingt dich Blizzard zu irgendwas?

Wirst du gezwungen monatlich 13€ zu zahlen?
Wirst du gezwungen deinen Char von Account2 auf Account1 zu transferieren?
Wirst du gezwungen deinen Allianzler in einen Hordler zu wandeln?
Wirst du gezwungen ein Pet zu kaufen?


Ich habe aus freien Stücken, weil ich es wollte den Server gewechselt. Niemand hat mich dazu gezwungen, Blizzard erst recht nicht.


----------



## Lari (6. November 2009)

KdV_Linn schrieb:


> "Ist mir egal" scheinen nur die Leute zu sagen, die gefangen im Spiel sind und nie wegen etwas aufhören würden, weil die Sucht es nicht zulässt. Ihr schafft es doch nichtmal 2 Monate ohne WoW auszkommen, da ist es klar, dass euch alles egal ist, solange ihr weiterhin spielen könnt.


Wie du zu dem Schluss kommst würde ich natürlich gerne wissen. Denn mir ist es vollkommen egal, und ich bin nicht süchtig. Ich glaube, dass ich diese Woche sage und schreibe fast 3 Stunden Spielzeit in der WoW verbracht habe.
Snd es nicht eher diejenigen, die Angst um ihr ach so tolles WoW haben, denen man eine Suchtberatung ans Herz legen sollte?

Ich kann aufhören, sobald sich WW in eine Richtung entwickelt, die mir nicht gefällt, kannst du das auch?


----------



## Zylenia (6. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Warum ist es was anderes, wenn andere sich statt Pets auch Ausrüstung kaufen können? Ich verstehe immer diese unterscheidung nicht und bis jetzt hat auch noch niemand eine Begründung geliefert, die ich verstanden habe.




Was verstehst du dabei nicht?
Du kämpfst gegen ein anderen Spieler,den du locker platt machst.
So,nun geht der Spieler in den Itemshop und holt sich ne Imba Rüssi und Waffe,weil er mal gerade 200 Euro über hat und haut dir aufs Maul,weil du nicht so gut ausgerüstet bist.
Ja weiss, weit hergeholt,aber darum gehts ja ob mit diesen Pets noch weitere Sachen gegen Real Geld ins Spiel finden.

Also das fände ich persöhnlich nicht mehr so gut.


----------



## FrostwolfZocker123 (6. November 2009)

aber wenn du dir so einfach die geilsten Items kaufen kannst während andere , die eben kein Geld mehr investieren möchten, derbe lange farmen müssen, ist das nicht fair.


----------



## bruderelfe (6. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich auch!!
> 
> Das Klo ist hinten beim Geldautomaten die Treppe runter und der Hans sitzt meistens direkt am Eingang rechts an der Bar. Wenn er nicht krank ist.
> Der Raum für geschlossenen Gesellschaften wird grad neu gemalert.


Aha, interessant..
mehr sage ich dazu lieber nicht!


----------



## Eowe (6. November 2009)

hoffe man kann irgend wann auch items kaufen, so t9 komplett für xx euro wäre was feines .. und das meine ich jetzt ernst ..
pets brauch ich jetzt nicht unbedingt, find ich aber ne gute idee


----------



## bruderelfe (6. November 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und? Zwingt dich Blizzard zu irgendwas?
> 
> Wirst du gezwungen monatlich 13€ zu zahlen?
> Wirst du gezwungen deinen Char von Account2 auf Account1 zu transferieren?
> ...


Öhm, nöö
Aber wenn du zuviel geld hast bitte sehr!
Und ich will nure inen char von horde zur ally haben nicht andersrum, und doch zum acc 1 und 2 wird man doch iwo gezwungen weil sonst muss ich ja weiterhin für 2 accs zahlen, obwohl beide auf einem battelnet acc sind!


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

Eowe schrieb:


> hoffe man kann irgend wann auch items kaufen, so t9 komplett für xx euro wäre was feines .. und das meine ich jetzt ernst ..



was würdest du denn damit machen, wenn du es hättest?


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. November 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Öhm, nöö
> Aber wenn du zuviel geld hast bitte sehr!
> Und ich will nure inen char von horde zur ally haben nicht andersrum, und doch zum acc 1 und 2 wird man doch iwo gezwungen weil sonst muss ich ja weiterhin für 2 accs zahlen, obwohl beide auf einem battelnet acc sind!



Hmm, und warum hast du 2 Accounts? Doch auch nicht, weil du dazu gezwungen wurdest oder?


----------



## bruderelfe (6. November 2009)

Eowe schrieb:


> hoffe man kann irgend wann auch items kaufen, so t9 komplett für xx euro wäre was feines .. und das meine ich jetzt ernst ..
> pets brauch ich jetzt nicht unbedingt, find ich aber ne gute idee


Ok, dann wünsche ich mir aber auch das blizz dann fertige chars anbietet, weil dann ist es eh schon egal.. ob ihr mir nun sets kaufe und keine ahnung habe od nen neuen char dann ist es jacke wie hose!


----------



## Makata (6. November 2009)

> "Ist mir egal" scheinen nur die Leute zu sagen, die gefangen im Spiel sind und nie wegen etwas aufhören würden, weil die Sucht es nicht zulässt. Ihr schafft es doch nichtmal 2 Monate ohne WoW auszkommen, da ist es klar, dass euch alles egal ist, solange ihr weiterhin spielen könnt.



Aha, eigentlich ist es eher umgekehrt.
Die Leute die nichts anderes machen als WoW zocken und ihr Leben schon komplett danach ausrichten ( Wegen Raids etc. ) würden eher wegen einem Item Shop jammern, weil dann die Items die sie jeden Tag Stunden lang erfarmt haben dann keine Status Symbole sind.
Das heisst ihnen wird sogar der Obermacker Status in WoW genommen!


----------



## bruderelfe (6. November 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hmm, und warum hast du 2 Accounts? Doch auch nicht, weil du dazu gezwungen wurdest oder?


Nöö, weil ich mal ein 2tes spiel inc allen addons geschenkt bekommen habe!
und das natürlich gut passte da ich eh das zebra wollte^^


----------



## McChrystal (6. November 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Nöö, weil ich mal ein 2tes spiel inc allen addons geschenkt bekommen habe!
> und das natürlich gut passte da ich eh das zebra wollte^^


Öhm du hast ein Zebra erhalten, das man nicht erspielen kann? Ist ja höchst unfair! Ich zahle blablabla... und habe Recht auf blablabla...

Ich frage mich, weshalb sich niemand an diesem stört, der hier so gegen den Petkauf wettert.


----------



## KdV_Linn (6. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Wie du zu dem Schluss kommst würde ich natürlich gerne wissen. Denn mir ist es vollkommen egal, und ich bin nicht süchtig. Ich glaube, dass ich diese Woche sage und schreibe fast 3 Stunden Spielzeit in der WoW verbracht habe.
> Snd es nicht eher diejenigen, die Angst um ihr ach so tolles WoW haben, denen man eine Suchtberatung ans Herz legen sollte?
> 
> Ich kann aufhören, sobald sich WW in eine Richtung entwickelt, die mir nicht gefällt, kannst du das auch?



Du scheinst ja gut zu wissen, wie eine Sucht funktioniert. Wer sich jeden Tag 1-2 Feierabendbier reinschraubt ist auch süchtig, aber hej verharmlosen wir doch einfach alles.



Makata schrieb:


> Aha, eigentlich ist es eher umgekehrt.
> Die Leute die nichts anderes machen als WoW zocken und ihr Leben schon komplett danach ausrichten ( Wegen Raids etc. ) würden eher wegen einem Item Shop jammern, weil dann die Items die sie jeden Tag Stunden lang erfarmt haben dann keine Status Symbole sind.
> Das heisst ihnen wird sogar der Obermacker Status in WoW genommen!



Wie gesagt, ich war und bin schon immer Casual und mir gehts extremst auf die Eier, deswegen hatte ich ja - wie bereits erwähnt - gestern meinen Acc gekündigt.
Ich spiele seit Vanilla, immer wenig und auch oft lange Pausen drinn, mal ein paar Monate mal fast ein Jahr. Einige Sachen sind seit dem wirklich besser geworden, aber sehr viele leider auch schlechter. Der Shop hat das Fass nur zum überlaufen gebracht. Ich hätte früher selbst nie daran geglaubt, dass die einen Itemshop einführen, aber dieses Zeichen ist mehr als eindeutig.


----------



## bruderelfe (6. November 2009)

McChrystal schrieb:


> Öhm du hast ein Zebra erhalten, das man nicht erspielen kann? Ist ja höchst unfair! Ich zahle blablabla... und habe Recht auf blablabla...
> 
> Ich frage mich, weshalb sich niemand an diesem stört, der hier so gegen den Petkauf wettert.


Ne ist klar, du weißt aber auch schon das ich dafür auch bezahlt habe, Und psst das kann doch jeder erhalten werbe einen freund od kaufe dir ein 2 paket und gut is!


----------



## Zylenia (6. November 2009)

McChrystal schrieb:


> Öhm du hast ein Zebra erhalten, das man nicht erspielen kann? Ist ja höchst unfair! Ich zahle blablabla... und habe Recht auf blablabla...
> 
> Ich frage mich, weshalb sich niemand an diesem stört, der hier so gegen den Petkauf wettert.



Jo,hats einer immer noch nicht geschnallt,es geht nicht um die Pets^^


----------



## Shintuargar (6. November 2009)

Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass es nicht bei diesen beiden Pets bleibt. ABER von T-Sets oder dergleichen sind wir sicher meilenweit entfernt.

Vielmehr glaube ich eher, es werden weitere Dinge kommen, die nicht Spielentscheidend sind. Zusätzliche Bankplätze, ein mietbares Mount für die ersten 20 Level oder dergleichen. Kaufbare Ausrüstung würde jedenfalls den Sinn des Spiels nehmen. Ich glaube kaum, dass es Spaß macht mit voll gekaufter Ausrüstung durch die aktuellste Raidinstanz zu ziehen, um sie mal zu sehen, und danach monatelang in Dalaran zu verweilen. Klar, selbst wenn die dann ihr Abo kündigen, hat Blizzard vermutlich mehr an dem Spieler verdient, als wenn er sein Abo normal weiterlaufen lies. Aber mal ehrlich, so hoch wird der Anteil derer nicht sein, dass sich das für Blizzard rechnet.

Naja, so eine ähnliche Diskussion hatten wir ja schon beim Servertransfer oder den optischen Umwandlungen. Komischerweise bietet NCSoft bei AION so einen Dienst auch an, da beschwert sich niemand. Nur bei Blizzard ist es ja eine böse Abzocke, zu der alle (anscheinend) gezwungen werden.

Sollte Blizzard den "Sinn" des Spiels durch kaufbare Ausrüstung jemals aushebeln, hört einfach auf, wenn das nicht passt. Das mache ich dann auch, obwohl ich seit Release spiele und bisher noch zufrieden bin, was mir als Gegenleistung für meine 13 Euro geboten wird.

Wenn der echte Itemshop (und das aktuell ist bisher noch keiner) kommen sollte, dann verspricht sich Blizzard wohl etwas davon, soll heißen es besteht eine Nachfrage. Dann will eine finanzkräftige Mehrheit wohl anders "spielen" als ich und dann muss ich eben aufhören oder mit klarkommen, dass Leute mit gekaufter Ausrüstung (fast so wie ein eBay-Char bisher) immer noch in Voidzones verrecken...


----------



## Eowe (6. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> was würdest du denn damit machen, wenn du es hättest?



Endlich Raiden, wie ich will und nicht erst von t7 Anfangen zu Farmen, bis ich die nötige Ausrüstung habe um höhere Instanzen zu gehen.

Das beste wäre gleich ein Char mit voll Ausrüstung auf lvl 80 erstellen zu können mit ein wenig Geld, dann kann man wenigstens gleich durch Starten und nicht erst 6 Monate rumgimeln in Gebieten, wo man eh kaum noch jmd antrifft.

Am Anfang von WoW, war es ok von 1 zu Starten aber nach gut 5 Jahren sollte es schon möglich sein ein 80er Char erstellen zu können mit Ausstattung ähnlich wie der DK, wenn man schon einen Max hat.

ist aber nur meine unbedeutende Meinung
Mich würde es auf jeden Fall freuen und würde auch Gebrauch von machen.


----------



## bruderelfe (6. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Jo,hats einer immer noch nicht geschnallt,es geht nicht um die Pets^^


Bravo, genau das ist der punkt meine fersse nochmals blizz soll alle pets verkaufen, Aber es haben einige angst inc. mir das es nicht bei den pets bleibt!
ohman.....Achja, Da hier mal wieder über sucht hin und her geredet wird, Wie kann sowas süchtig machen? sorry ich spiele ja auch gerne, Aber bin seit tagen kaum on, Weil momentan habe ich keine wow lust bin ich nun krank?


----------



## Miach (6. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Was verstehst du dabei nicht?
> Du kämpfst gegen ein anderen Spieler,den du locker platt machst.
> So,nun geht der Spieler in den Itemshop und holt sich ne Imba Rüssi und Waffe,weil er mal gerade 200 Euro über hat und haut dir aufs Maul,weil du nicht so gut ausgerüstet bist.
> Ja weiss, weit hergeholt,aber darum gehts ja ob mit diesen Pets noch weitere Sachen gegen Real Geld ins Spiel finden.
> ...




Also auf diesen Konsens kann man sich glaube ich gut einigen und die meisten werden wohl ähnlicher Meinung sein. 

Natürlich unter der Prämisse das man PvP Spieler ist bzw. Spielinhalte nicht erleben kann weil man sie ohne €-Ausrüstung nicht schaffen kann.

Setzt logischerweise voraus das es so kommen wird - was keiner heute Wissen kann.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

Eowe schrieb:


> Endlich Raiden, wie ich will und nicht erst von t7 Anfangen zu Farmen, bis ich die nötige Ausrüstung habe um höhere Instanzen zu gehen.
> 
> Das beste wäre gleich ein Char mit voll Ausrüstung auf lvl 80 erstellen zu können mit ein wenig Geld, dann kann man wenigstens gleich durch Starten und nicht erst 6 Monate rumgimeln in Gebieten, wo man eh kaum noch jmd antrifft.
> 
> ...



Ich vermute dass würde sich ähnlich auswirken wie God-Mode bei nem Shooter.
Zuerst wäre es cool da so durchzuschnetzeln, dann zunehmend langweilig


----------



## Lari (6. November 2009)

KdV_Linn schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja gut zu wissen, wie eine Sucht funktioniert. Wer sich jeden Tag 1-2 Feierabendbier reinschraubt ist auch süchtig, aber hej verharmlosen wir doch einfach alles.


Was verharmlose ich denn? Für mich geht keine Welt unter, wenn WoW aufgrund eines Itemshops untergeht. Ich hab abends auch andere Sachen zu tun als WoW zu spielen, und ich habe gewiss auch andere Dinge im Kopf als WoW.
Aber bei den Anti-Petshop Postern geht ja fast eine Welt unter.

Wenn das Shopsystem WoW für mich unattraktiv macht friere ich den Account ein und schau mich nach einer Alternative um, oder lass MMORPGs erstmal ganz sein. Ende. Aus.
Aber ich wein doch nicht seitenweise die Foren zu, weil das doch alles so blöd ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass es nicht bei diesen beiden Pets bleibt. ABER von T-Sets oder dergleichen sind wir sicher meilenweit entfernt.
> 
> Vielmehr glaube ich eher, es werden weitere Dinge kommen, die nicht Spielentscheidend sind. Zusätzliche Bankplätze, ein mietbares Mount für die ersten 20 Level oder dergleichen.



Ich glaube noch nicht mal das.
Eher Tünnefkram wie der Affe in der Blase oder Mounts (mit den gleichen werten) oder dass man seine Rüstung anders anmalen kann.
Also Sachen die wirklich nur optisch sind.


----------



## McChrystal (6. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Jo,hats einer immer noch nicht geschnallt,es geht nicht um die Pets^^


Natürlich geht es nicht um die Pets^^
Aber es geht um die Frage, ob es zulässig/legitim/wünschenswert ist, Items/Erfolge/Pets usw ins Spiel zu integrieren, die man duch externe Möglichkeiten erhalten kann und ob dies einen "Nachteil" für andere Spieler bedeutet.
Nur sind die Argumente für oder gegen diese Möglichkeiten teilweise haarsträubend und ziemlich aus der Luft gegriffen. Ich wollte mit meinem Beispiel nur zeigen, dass es bereits Möglichkeiten gab an Pets zu kommen, die man nicht erspielen kann und daher das Argument mit dem Peterfolg in meinen Augen nicht für diesen Fall benutzt werden soll. Das gleiche gilt für das 13€ pro Monat-Argument.

Ich möchte auch nicht, dass man Waffen und Equipment kaufen kann. Aber diese Diskussion führe ich gerne erst dann, falls es so weit kommt.


----------



## Whitepeach (6. November 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Bravo, genau das ist der punkt meine fersse nochmals blizz soll alle pets verkaufen, Aber es haben einige angst inc. mir das es nicht bei den pets bleibt!
> ohman.....Achja, Da hier mal wieder über sucht hin und her geredet wird, Wie kann sowas süchtig machen? sorry ich spiele ja auch gerne, Aber bin seit tagen kaum on, Weil momentan habe ich keine wow lust bin ich nun krank?



der Einzige der hier von Sucht labert ist der Sch"aa"fehüter, der verzweifelt darum kämpft uns vom bösen diabolischen Blizzard loszueisen.

BTW an den Suchtpropagandisten.. ich bin auch Casual.. und hatte auch 5 Monate Pause drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem bin ich auch Nichtraucher, ist ganz leicht, ich schaffe es jeden Tag aufs Neue.

(___(______((()~~~~


----------



## Denys (6. November 2009)

Tja wer mehr bezahlt bekommt auch mehr ganz einfach und wem das nicht passt soll sich ein anderes Speil suchen. Wird ja niemand gezwungen wow zu spielen außer die Sucht ^^

Wenn ich mir im am Bratwurststand 2 Euro mehr ausgeb bekomm ich auch ne Currywurst anstatt ne Bratwurst mit Brötchen.

Verstehe das ganze rumgeweine nicht, hoffe nur viele hören nun wirklich mit wow auf und heulen nicht nur rum damits mal wieder ruhiger wird in der Wow-Welt.

Ich habe mir die Pets gleich gekauft als sie raus kamen und bin zufrieden und ich wünsche mir damit auch die T-Sets es irgendwann mal zu kaufen gibt damit das ,, ich bin der geilste in wow weil ich als 1.T10 habe,,  und die Schwanzvergleiche aufhört, die Leute die versuchen im Spiel was zu erreichen und dafür jede Menge Zeit haben weil sie im Job nichts erreicht haben und die Schmarotzer die zu Hause rum hocken. Langt euch echt mal an den Kopf, das ist ein Spiel!


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Was verstehst du dabei nicht?
> Du kämpfst gegen ein anderen Spieler,den du locker platt machst.
> So,nun geht der Spieler in den Itemshop und holt sich ne Imba Rüssi und Waffe,weil er mal gerade 200 Euro über hat und haut dir aufs Maul,weil du nicht so gut ausgerüstet bist.
> Ja weiss, weit hergeholt,aber darum gehts ja ob mit diesen Pets noch weitere Sachen gegen Real Geld ins Spiel finden.
> ...



Hat der Spieler dann gleich gutes Equip, wie meines oder besseres? 
Ok das wäre dann PVP, und was würde das für den Rest des Spiels ändern?


----------



## bruderelfe (6. November 2009)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> der Einzige der hier von Sucht labert ist der Sch"aa"fehüter, der verzweifelt darum kämpft uns vom bösen diabolischen Blizzard loszueisen.
> 
> BTW an den Suchtpropagandisten.. ich bin auch Casual.. und hatte auch 5 Monate Pause drin
> 
> ...


Ich rauche, aber ich trinke nicht und mich befällt keine wow sucht od allgemeine spielesucht!
Obwohl ich evl sogar ins raster passen müsste tue ich aber nicht!
Wollte damit ja auch nur ansprechen das diese klissches von wow sucht von vorne bis hinten irgendwo so nicht stimmen können! Es wird mir doch zu sehr verallgemeinert!


----------



## Denys (6. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Was verstehst du dabei nicht?
> Du kämpfst gegen ein anderen Spieler,den du locker platt machst.
> So,nun geht der Spieler in den Itemshop und holt sich ne Imba Rüssi und Waffe,weil er mal gerade 200 Euro über hat und haut dir aufs Maul,weil du nicht so gut ausgerüstet bist.
> Ja weiss, weit hergeholt,aber darum gehts ja ob mit diesen Pets noch weitere Sachen gegen Real Geld ins Spiel finden.
> ...



Soll er doch 200EU ausgeben wenn ihm einen Kill so wichtig ist. Ich freue mich dann lieber über nen neuen Blue Ray Player oder irgendwas anderes was mir auch 200 EU Wert ist.


----------



## Whitepeach (6. November 2009)

bruderelfe, nein, du warst nicht gemeint, wollte diesen jenigen jetzt nur nicht namentlich anprangern... deswegen, weil ich keine gepaddelt kriegen will ^^


----------



## Erwin (Clan of the Evil Sun) (6. November 2009)

YoungNight schrieb:


> Blizz hat nur ein Ziel: Geld machen egal wie
> 
> Man versucht die Contente so leicht zu machen bzw. T Teile durch Marken farmen zu lassen damit die Casual das Game bevorzugen
> und es gibt Hardmodes um den Pro Gamern was zu bitten, das selbe machen sie jetzt auch im PVP, der Grund Gedanke ist nur  GELD GELD GELD GELD...........
> ...



Sorry, aber würdest Du nicht das selbe tun wenn Du es nur könntest ?

Ich verstehe nicht warum sich hier aufgeregt wird,
es müsste doch wohl jedem klar sein, das wenn ein Interesse an einer Leistung ( in dem Fall spezielle Pets ) gegeben ist man damit auch Geld machen möchte.
Es wird immer Leute geben die sich so etwas kaufen .
Wenn ihr euch aufregt dann kauft es doch einfach nicht, ich für meinn Teil werde die 2 Pets auch nicht kaufen.


----------



## Zylenia (6. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Hat der Spieler dann gleich gutes Equip, wie meines oder besseres?
> Ok das wäre dann PVP, und was würde das für den Rest des Spiels ändern?



Das Spiel ist nunmal darauf ausgelegt Items zu jagen .
Man freut sich wenn man ein neues Teil bekommt ( Ich jedenfalls)
Wenn das alle kaufbar ist und Spieler genauso gut oder besser sind  durch Items ist das doch irgendwie blöd
War selbst nie Ulduar ,ausser erster Boss,aber möchte mir doch nicht das Gear kaufen können.
Hat das ganze doch kein Sinn mehr,gut ist nur meine Meinung muss anderen nicht gefallen.
Noch ist es ja auch nicht soweit,es sind nur 2 Pets wie viele schreiben^^


----------



## KdV_Linn (6. November 2009)

Itemkauf ist so, als ob man z.B. bei Guitar Hero sich Punktzahlen oder %-Werte kaufen könnte, wieso sollte man dann noch spielen?


----------



## Enyalios (6. November 2009)

Blizzard guckt sich halt von ALLEN MMORPG´s Ideen ab.

Nun ist halt mal "Runes of Magic" dran........

Aber was mich mal interessieren würde:

Wie weit müsste Blizzard gehen um tatsächlich auch den letzten Fanboy abzuschrecken ? Derzeit scheint das ja überhaupt keine Grenzen zu haben. Jeder kann WoW spielen wie es ihm gefällt und kann das auch sagen wenn ihm das gefällt, habe ich überhaupt kein Problem damit. 
Blöos das was hier im Forum teilweise abläuft steht schon an der Grenze zur Vergötterung. Dieses unreflektierte "in den Himmel" loben....ich meine selbst als ich WoW damals noch mit Hingabe und Begeisterung gespielt habe gab es auch mal Dinge die mir absolut nicht gefallen hatten...


----------



## Lari (6. November 2009)

KdV_Linn schrieb:


> Itemkauf ist so, als ob man z.B. bei Guitar Hero sich Punktzahlen oder %-Werte kaufen könnte, wieso sollte man dann noch spielen?


Und genau das ist das, was mich an der Einführung von spielrelevanten Dingen im Itemshop doch arg zweifeln lässt.
Auf einen Schlag wäre das Spiel so dermaßen uninteressant für einen Großteil der Spieler. Und ich denke das weiß Blizzard ganz genau.


----------



## Miach (6. November 2009)

KdV_Linn schrieb:


> Itemkauf ist so, als ob man z.B. bei Guitar Hero sich Punktzahlen oder %-Werte kaufen könnte, wieso sollte man dann noch spielen?



Wenn es für einen so dermaßen Spielrelevante Dinge sind, gar nicht mehr. Du hast ja Deine "antwort" schon gegeben und den Acc. gelöscht so wie ich das verstanden habe.

Sehen eben manche noch nicht für sich, ggf. weil sie eine anderen Vorstellung von Spielrelevanz haben.

Und die Spieler, die so denken/fühlen wie du, kündigen. Der Rest dann, wenn er selber diesen Status erreicht hat.


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

50 Seiten. Go zu den nächsten 50.


----------



## Dyranè (6. November 2009)

healyeah666 schrieb:


> Selbst dann ist es mit net latte, weil man schon so genug zahlt und ich nicht auch noch extra für Reittiere what ever zahlen will



Ich bin zwar kein Befürworter davon, aber es sind nur Pets und keiner ist zum Kauf gezwungen. Solange ich mri dort nichts holen muss, was mich im Spiel weiterbringt toleriere ich es.

Und wie auch schon erwähnt wurde, ist es für Sammler und Interessenten finanziell von Vorteil, sich direkt das Pet zu holen, anstatt sich BoosterPack des TCG zu holen und zu hoffen, oder wesentlich mehr als 10 € bei Ebay und Co. auszgeben.


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist nunmal darauf ausgelegt Items zu jagen .
> Man freut sich wenn man ein neues Teil bekommt ( Ich jedenfalls)
> Wenn das alle kaufbar ist und Spieler genauso gut oder besser sind  durch Items ist das doch irgendwie blöd
> War selbst nie Ulduar ,ausser erster Boss,aber möchte mir doch nicht das Gear kaufen können.
> ...



Ich glaube wir reden ein wenig aneinander vorbei. Ich glaub dir geht es eher um den inneren Schweinehund.
"Warum soll ich noch in die Ini rennen und hoffen, dass xxx droppt, wenn ich es mir auch kaufen könnte." 
Ist es das, was du meinst? 

Das mit PvP kann ich nachvollziehen. Wenn der andere Spieler durch das gekaufte Item besser ist als ich und ich so
keine Chance habe aufzuholen, außer mir auch das Item zu kaufen, dann gebe ich dir recht!


----------



## KdV_Linn (6. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Und genau das ist das, was mich an der Einführung von spielrelevanten Dingen im Itemshop doch arg zweifeln lässt.
> Auf einen Schlag wäre das Spiel so dermaßen uninteressant für einen Großteil der Spieler. Und ich denke das weiß Blizzard ganz genau.



Und genau daran zweifle ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sie loten doch mit dieser Aktion gewisse Grenzen aus, Items gegen Bares, das gab es vorher einfach nicht bei WoW. Wenn es "gut" angenommen wird, wird weiter gemacht und zwar solange, solange die Bilanzen stimmen. Was aus dem Spiel wird interessiert Activision nicht, es ist ein wirtschaftliches Unternehmen, welches auf Moneymaking ausgerichtet ist. 
Durch diese ganzen Zusatzdienste geht eine ganze Menge Flair, Spielspass und qualität verloren, gerade für Leute die mehr machen als raiden.

Es wird alles zur Jambakultur umgestaltet, willst du was, dann zahl doch! Alles nur noch oberflächliche ich-kann-alles-ganz-schnell-haben-Mentalität.


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

KdV_Linn schrieb:


> Was aus dem Spiel wird interessiert Activision nicht


Und das weißt du genau woher nochmal?


----------



## Enyalios (6. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Und das weißt du genau woher nochmal?



Vermutlich hat er/sie einfach seit der Zeit WoW gespielt als Acitivision zu Blizzard ins boot kam..


----------



## Manitu2007 (6. November 2009)

Uninteressant nicht gerade nur würden viele abspringen.

Niemand kann genau sagen was sich Bliuu dabei gedacht hat, und ob es nun bei den Pets beilb oder nicht ist völlig egal.

Beführworten kann man das auf keinen fall, ok es wird niemand gezwungen diese Dienstleisung in anspruch zu nehmen dennoch kann man sagen dass sowas Blizzard allein NIEMALS eingefallen währe.

Und um es nochmal zu erwähnen mit solchen Harmlosen sachen kann das ganz Große Übel beginnen.

Von Haustieren zu "Miet Mounts" zu Ringen/Schmuck und schließlich Rüstung/Komplette Sets.

Da brauch nur einer beim Brainstorming in der Blizzard Konferenz sagen "Ey was haltet ihr davon mit Ringen gegen Bares Zaster zu verdienen" und schon glänzen die Dolla Zeichen in den Augen ....


mfg


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat er/sie einfach seit der Zeit WoW gespielt als Acitivision zu Blizzard ins boot kam..



Und seitdem ist das Spiel schlechter geworden, oder entspricht nicht mehr seinen Vorstellungen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat er/sie einfach seit der Zeit WoW gespielt als Acitivision zu Blizzard ins boot kam..



Anders herum bitte.

Blizzard, was unter jedem Besitzer eigenständig war, wurde von Vivendi an Activision verkauft.


----------



## Skylo (6. November 2009)

kann nicht verstehen was sich alle so darüber aufregen. 

sind doch nur hässliche pets, wer sowas kauft macht das um in dala für 5 minuten cool dazustehen. 

solange blizz nur pets einführt ist das doch halb so wild.


----------



## bruderelfe (6. November 2009)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> bruderelfe, nein, du warst nicht gemeint, wollte diesen jenigen jetzt nur nicht namentlich anprangern... deswegen, weil ich keine gepaddelt kriegen will ^^


schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte ichs chon verstanden, die antwort war auch eher allgemeiner natur. wollte dich also nicht damit angreifen!


----------



## skyline930 (6. November 2009)

Sonderangebot:

T10 NUR HEUTE FÜR 49.99€ LASSEN SIE SICH DAS NICHT ENTGEHEN!

facepalm >_<


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

KdV_Linn schrieb:


> Und genau daran zweifle ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Gibt es auch jetzt nicht!
Oder hab ich was verpasst:

Soweit ich weiss kann man kaufen:

Serverwechsel, Fraktionswechsel, Klassenwechsel, zwei Pets, Namensänderung, Charneugestaltung.

Kein Item weit und breit *such*


----------



## bruderelfe (6. November 2009)

Kaufen sie noch heute ihren full epic char , Damit auch sie in den neusten raids mitreden können!

ihr blizz-team!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nania (6. November 2009)

@bruderelfe (wollt das jetzt nicht noch mal zitieren) 

wenn ich in mich gehe und überlege, wofür ich die 13 Euro zahle, fällt mir da eine ganz passende Antwort ein: 

- ein in weiten Teilen sehr gut funktionierendes Spiel mit wenigen Bugs (ja, mir ist tatsächlich nocht nicht EINER begegnet) 
- GMs, die (wenn auch manchmal etwas später) antworten (ja, bisher ist mir IMMER geantwortet worden) 
- ein Spiel, dass sich regelmäßig weiter entwickelt 
- eine Geschichte, die sehr spannend ist (wenn man sich mal die Mühe gibt, die Quests zu lesen) 
- für jeden Typ Spieler etwas zu bieten hat 
- guten Service (bisher noch NIE Probleme gehabt) 
- abwechlungsreiche Ideen (wenn man die Quests liest!) 

und so weiter. Ich weiß, dass manche die Auffassung nicht teilen, deshalb die Klammern. Das einzige, was mich bei WoW meist stört, ist die Community, und da kann Blizzard nichts für. Und es würde helfen, WoW als Spiel und nicht als Reallife zu betrachten und nicht nach dem Motto zu spielen: "Hey Alta, ich möcht der geilste sein". Das hilft schon sehr, sehr viel. 

In dem Sinne find ich die 13 Euro nicht zu viel, sonst würd ich wohl kaum spielen und du auch nicht, oder? 

Und die Pets stören mich ÜBERHAUPT nicht. Wenn Leute sich die kaufen wollen, sollen sie es doch tun. Das hat mit 13 Euro nichts zu tun. 
Ich find auch das Zebra nicht fair. Und dass ich seit zwei Jahren auf den blöden Kürbis und den blöden Helm bei den Schlotternächten warte. 
Sollen die Leute doch Geld ausgeben, für was sie wollen. ich bekomm meine 75 Pets auch so zusammen.

Zudem sollte man wegen zwei blöder Pets nicht sofort den teufel an die Wand malen. Darüber sollte man sich auch klar sein.


----------



## bruderelfe (6. November 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> @bruderelfe (wollt das jetzt nicht noch mal zitieren)
> 
> wenn ich in mich gehe und überlege, wofür ich die 13 Euro zahle, fällt mir da eine ganz passende Antwort ein:
> 
> ...


Da ich es nicht mag in edits laden gleich reinzuschreiben editiere ich das mal ras und antworte dir auf deine fragen, so wie ich es sehe!
Auch in klammern gesetzt!

- ein in weiten Teilen sehr gut funktionierendes Spiel mit wenigen Bugs (ja, mir ist tatsächlich nocht nicht EINER begegnet) (mir sind bugs begegenet wo ich durch löcher flog od im bg festhang, aber größtenteils stimme ich dir da zu) 
- GMs, die (wenn auch manchmal etwas später) antworten (ja, bisher ist mir IMMER geantwortet worden) Antworten bekomme ich auch auch immer, wobei ich teilweise 2-3 tage antwortzeit nicht für kundenfreundlich erachte) 
- ein Spiel, dass sich regelmäßig weiter entwickelt (da haste wieder recht)
- eine Geschichte, die sehr spannend ist (wenn man sich mal die Mühe gibt, die Quests zu lesen) (auch wieder recht geben muss)
- für jeden Typ Spieler etwas zu bieten hat (Stimmt auch) 
- guten Service (bisher noch NIE Probleme gehabt) (muss ich dir einmal wiedersprechen, Mir gehen z.b die goldvk auf den sack auch wenn du spamm meldest 5min später sind sie da, oder die tollsten beleidigungen im /2 und nichts passiert, ansonsten ist es ok) 
- abwechlungsreiche Ideen (wenn man die Quests liest!)( stimmt auch wieder)
Ok soweit so gut, aber das kann man mittlerwile in einem free mmo auch finden! Wobei klar wird der service faktor da nicht so aufwendig sein wie der von wow.. aber auch dort gibts service und das für 0 euro nur das man sichd a gewisse sachen evl kaufen muss um weiterzukommen, Das steht aber auf einem anderen blatt papier!

Aber lass uns die nächsten monate abwarten! und dann weitersehen!

Achja 
und auch für mich sind 13€ nicht wenig, aber wie weiter vorne gepostet ich zahle auch gerne mehr, sol blizz ne pauschale anbieten ich zahle es!


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (6. November 2009)

Dieser Petshop ist halb so schlimm. Das Spiel bleibt danach trotzdem noch für alle "spielbar". Daraus zieht wohl kaum jemand einen Vorteil im PvP/PvM. 
Wenn man an andere F2P-MMO's denkt, in denen man "Buff"-Items kaufen kann, die einem die Stats verbessern oder einen übertrieben buffen und so stark machen, ist das hier dagegen nichts! Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass es derzeit keine Items zu kaufen gibt / geben wird.
Solange das nicht eintritt, sehe ich auch keinen Grund, diese Aktion zu hinterfragen. Ist doch gut, dass Blizzard auch Teil der Einkommen spenden wird. Sie könnten genauso gut, nichts spenden... 
Und btw der Fraktionswechsel als auch der Rassenwechsel behindern das Spiel nicht gerade... na schön, ich fands am Anfang auch nicht so gut, weil es doch das Spielfeeling im Ansatz stört, jedoch ist es kein Muss und das Gameplay wird dadurch auch nicht gestört. Man kann eigentlich nur von Glück reden, dass Blizzard sowas anbietet!


----------



## Mykeeper (6. November 2009)

> Die beiden neuen Pets kosten echtes Geld. Na und? 20 Euro für beide - ein Kasten Bier mit Pfand und ne Tüte Chips. Was ist denn das heutzutage bitteschön noch? Mich machte der Kauf nicht ärmer. Ich fühle mich weder gemolken, noch abgezockt und die enthaltene Spende ist mir auch egal. Ich kaufte für mich selbst, weil mich beide Pets unterhalten und ich mich daran erfreuen kann.



20 Euro sind nichts...??? oO Das sind über 40 % von einem Vollpreistitel... Wenig würde ich das nicht bezeichnen für, wie schon gesagt, ein paar Zeilen Quelltext... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viele haben anscheinend zu viel Geld, spendets lieber gleich richtig oder legt es euch für schlechte Zeiten zurück... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (6. November 2009)

Mykeeper schrieb:


> 20 Euro sind nichts...??? oO Das sind über 40 % von einem Vollpreistitel... Wenig würde ich das nicht bezeichnen für, wie schon gesagt, ein paar Zeilen Quelltext...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn man bedenkt, dass 2 Zeilen Quelltext an der richtigen Stelle reichen, um dein Vermögen von deinem Konto auf mein Konto zu tranferieren. So gesehen sind diese Zeilen ganz schön etwas wert.
Falls es dir nicht augefallen ist, aber  die Begriffe "wenig" und "viel" sind subjektiv bewertet. Kenner zahlen für Bilder enorme Summen. Ich würde mir manche hingegen nicht einmal kostenlos an die Wand hängen


----------



## Liandrin (6. November 2009)

Mupflu schrieb:


> Dieser Petshop ist halb so schlimm. Das Spiel bleibt danach trotzdem noch für alle "spielbar". Daraus zieht wohl kaum jemand einen Vorteil im PvP/PvM.
> Wenn man an andere F2P-MMO's denkt, in denen man "Buff"-Items kaufen kann, die einem die Stats verbessern oder einen übertrieben buffen und so stark machen, ist das hier dagegen nichts! Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass es derzeit keine Items zu kaufen gibt / geben wird.
> Solange das nicht eintritt, sehe ich auch keinen Grund, diese Aktion zu hinterfragen. Ist doch gut, dass Blizzard auch Teil der Einkommen spenden wird. Sie könnten genauso gut, nichts spenden...
> Und btw der Fraktionswechsel als auch der Rassenwechsel behindern das Spiel nicht gerade... na schön, ich fands am Anfang auch nicht so gut, weil es doch das Spielfeeling im Ansatz stört, jedoch ist es kein Muss und das Gameplay wird dadurch auch nicht gestört. Man kann eigentlich nur von Glück reden, dass Blizzard sowas anbietet!



Das sehe ich ganz genauso!  
Regt euch doch nicht immer über alles so auf, bevor überhaupt etwas wirklich relevantes passiert ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Solange das Gameplay nicht direkt davon betroffen ist, sehe ich solche Leistungen als optionalen Bonus, mehr nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zylenia (6. November 2009)

Mupflu schrieb:


> Dieser Petshop ist halb so schlimm. Das Spiel bleibt danach trotzdem noch für alle "spielbar". Daraus zieht wohl kaum jemand einen Vorteil im PvP/PvM.
> Wenn man an andere F2P-MMO's denkt, in denen man "Buff"-Items kaufen kann, die einem die Stats verbessern oder einen übertrieben buffen und so stark machen, ist das hier dagegen nichts! Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass es derzeit keine Items zu kaufen gibt / geben wird.
> Solange das nicht eintritt, sehe ich auch keinen Grund, diese Aktion zu hinterfragen. Ist doch gut, dass Blizzard auch Teil der Einkommen spenden wird. Sie könnten genauso gut, nichts spenden...
> Und btw der Fraktionswechsel als auch der Rassenwechsel behindern das Spiel nicht gerade... na schön, ich fands am Anfang auch nicht so gut, weil es doch das Spielfeeling im Ansatz stört, jedoch ist es kein Muss und das Gameplay wird dadurch auch nicht gestört. Man kann eigentlich nur von Glück reden, dass Blizzard sowas anbietet!



Genau,und du wärst früher auch hinter den lustigen Mann gestanden mit den komischen Schnauzer.
Alles einfach hinnehmen,egal was kommt^^


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (6. November 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Genau,und du wärst früher auch hinter den lustigen Mann gestanden mit den komischen Schnauzer.
> Alles einfach hinnehmen,egal was kommt^^



Stimmt so nicht. Natürlich würde ich nicht weiterspielen, sobald es Items, die genauso gut, ähnlich gut oder besser als die Ingameitems wären, im Shop zu kaufen gibt / gäbe. Oder meinetwegen auch Items, die einen die Stats verbessern und so anderen gegenüber unfair sind.
Dann ist es nur logisch, den Account zu kündigen. Genug andere Spiele, die gutes Potenzial haben, kenne ich auch, um meine Sucht zu befriedigen. Neben WoW gibt es für mich momentan allerdings keine Alternative... (außer HdRO, welches ich sowieso habe..).

WoW ist eben nur ein Spiel, von dem man sich leist losreißen kann. Daher verstehe ich es auch nicht, dass sich soviele über die tollen Pets aufregen, die einem ja imense Vorteile verschaffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyanora (6. November 2009)

Ja die Pets sind in den Augen von vielen scheinbar nur der Anfang eines Itemshops wie in ROM oder solchen Titeln. 
Ernsthaft gesehen schadet dieser Shop nicht solange es kein Gear dort zu kaufen gibt. 
Ingame kommt man so easy an Gear, da wird doch keiner Geld für Gear in einem Shop hinlegen. 

Die Pets sind ja ganz nice. 
Dabei sollte Blizz es aber auch belassen. 

Aber wer weiß vielleicht können wir bald Gold gegen echtes Geld im Shop kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lebrown (6. November 2009)

das ihr euch alle so aufregt =D

es wird bei den mini-pets bleiben und nicht weitergehen!
wurde schon oft betont das es das nur mit den mini-pets geben wird ...

- lesen bildet =D


----------



## Krovvy (6. November 2009)

ich finde es sogar gut das blizz noch mehr geld verdienen will, ich würde es genauso machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
wenn items mit spielerrischem vorteil eingeführt werden, was solls.. hört man einfach auf, wenn es einem nicht gefällt. 

aber schon komisch wie die leute jeder veränderung nach weinen und drohen mit dem spiel aufzuhören, und die selben personen sieht man monate später oder jahre wahrscheinlich immernoch mit 500000 gesammelten beiträgen im forum nerden.


----------



## Pusillin (6. November 2009)

Auch wenn es keine Verbesserungen dadurch gibt, finde ich es unakzeptabel!
Itemshop und Free-to-Play ODER Monatliche Kosten + Anschaffungsgebühren und keine zusätzliche Geldabzocke!

Bin übrigend auch gegen Fraktionswechesel und alles mögliche andere gegen Geld!


----------



## Elenor (6. November 2009)

lebrown schrieb:


> das ihr euch alle so aufregt =D
> 
> es wird bei den mini-pets bleiben und nicht weitergehen!
> wurde schon oft betont das es das nur mit den mini-pets geben wird ...
> ...




Na klar, und die Dienste die sie eingeführt haben wer den auch wieder abgeschafft hmm...Da kommt sicher noch mehr auch wenn es nichts mit dem Pet Shop zutun hat.


----------



## Semetor (6. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich hab mich verlesen weil was ich jetzt grad eben auf MMo Champion gelesen hab kann ich selber kaum glauben
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.mmo-champion.com/
> ...




Nur eine Möglichkeit mehr für Blizzard Geld zuverdienen.....mehr nicht....


----------



## The Future (6. November 2009)

lebrown schrieb:


> das ihr euch alle so aufregt =D
> 
> es wird bei den mini-pets bleiben und nicht weitergehen!
> wurde schon oft betont das es das nur mit den mini-pets geben wird ...
> ...


Stimmt und weil Blizzard ,Blizzard ist wird dies natürlich auch so bleiben weil Blizzard ja sein wort gegeben hat so wie bei der Namens änderung, Fraktionswechsel, Rassenwechsel, Geschlechts umwandlung, Rundum anpassung, dem pet shop und alles weitere was noch folgen wird.


----------



## wuschelnuss (6. November 2009)

ich habe deswegen heute aufgehört. cu wow.


----------



## ÐaÐelia (6. November 2009)

Meine güte, ihr müsst die dinger doch nicht kaufen. Meine güte stellt euch doch nicht so memmenhaft an. Dann hört doch bitte mit WoW auf, viele LowBobs weniger!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. November 2009)

Ist das der Anfang vom Ende ? 


Ich trinke Tee und warte auf die ersten Epix im Sommerschlußverkauf. Dann werde Ich bei meinen Charakteren "Löschen" eingeben. Solange zock Ich aber noch und hoffe das Blizzard noch zu Sinnen kommt


----------



## Legum (6. November 2009)

Ich versteh hier das Problem nicht.

Mann MUSS den Itemshop ja nicht benutzen, mann KANN.

Genauso das Argument " Es ist eine Unverschämtheit uns 13 Euro im Monat abzunehmen und dann noch Geld im Itemshop".

Die 13 Euro im monat sind ja irgendwo gerechtfertigt, da davon ja die Serverwartung, der Content, die Patches und dieverses andere, bezahlt wird. (wobei die Qualität aussen vor bleiben sollte, da diese meiner meinung nach von Person zu Person unterschieldich aufgenommen wird. )

Wenn dann noch diverser Service dazukommt ( itemshop, Fraktionswechel etc.) ist es nur normal das dafür auch ein Preis festgelegt wird. 

Die Leute ,die sagen, das Blizzard das Spiel aufgrund von Geldgier kaputt macht, sollten mal darüber nachdenken das es überall in der Welt folgenderweise läuft:

Eine Kuh wird gemolken bis sie tot umfällt...und dann kommt die nächste Kuh.

Bei einem Konsumentenkreis von der Größe wie es bei WoW der fall ist, ist es ihnen auch egal wenn ein paar Tasuend wegfallen, den es rutschen immer wieder welche nach.
Und sollte sich WoW irgendwann nicht mehr für sie lohnen, kann man darauf wetten das sie was neues schon in der Hinterhand haben.

Mich stört der Shop nicht, auch wenn sie irgendwann "richtige" Items dort verkaufen sollten. 
Auch wenn sich dann die ganzen Kiddys dann das Episch erkaufen sollten, die Spieler, die gut spielen, werden sich eh neu über Gilden organisieren und sich danach nicht mehr über die Kiddys aufregen.


----------



## Enyalios (6. November 2009)

lebrown schrieb:


> das ihr euch alle so aufregt =D
> 
> es wird bei den mini-pets bleiben und nicht weitergehen!
> wurde schon oft betont das es das nur mit den mini-pets geben wird ...
> ...



So so, Lesen bildet.

Hättest du mal etwas in diesem Thread gelesen dann wüsstest du das Blizzard auch sagte es wird keinen Wechsel von Allianz zu Horde, keinen Wechsel von PVE <> PvP geben und und und ....

Oder kamen diese Ankündigungen einfach "vor deiner Zeit".


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. November 2009)

ÐaÐelia schrieb:


> Dann hört doch bitte mit WoW auf, viele LowBobs weniger!




Wer mit solchen Wörtern um sich schmeißt zeigt nicht grad die geistige Reife über andere Menschen zu urteilen

Schönes Eigentor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (6. November 2009)

Also die "Pets" sind ja schön und gut, aber ich fürchte, dass leider auch noch andere Items folgen werden, wenn die Pets gut ankommen.


----------



## Enyalios (6. November 2009)

lebrown schrieb:


> das ihr euch alle so aufregt =D
> 
> es wird bei den mini-pets bleiben und nicht weitergehen!
> wurde schon oft betont das es das nur mit den mini-pets geben wird ...
> ...



So so, Lesen bildet.

Hättest du mal etwas in diesem Thread gelesen dann wüsstest du das Blizzard auch sagte es wird keinen Wechsel von Allianz zu Horde, keinen Wechsel von PVE <> PvP geben und und und ....

Oder kamen diese Ankündigungen einfach "vor deiner Zeit".


----------



## Xilibili (6. November 2009)

Also das hätte ich jetzt nicht von Blizzard erwartet! Das Blizzard wirklich so "Geldgeil" ist, finde ich ist echt nicht normal...
                    Monatliche gebühren, Char-Änderungen ( Man kann jetz ja eig. alles ändern ausser die Klasse, kommt aber bestimmt noch xD ) und jetzt noch ein Pet-Shop? 
Ich finde es ok und wenn man die Pets gut findet kann sie kaufen, dass ist mir ziemlich egal, 

ABER Ich frage mich grade Blizzard macht ----> Monatlich ca. 50 Mio Gewinn <---- was bringt ihnen da noch max. 50.000 € im Monat für Pets (geschätz ist sehr wahrscheinlich viel weniger )...................

Fazit: Mir ist es egal ob sie denn Shop einführen oder nicht. Ich finde diesen Schritt nur sehr Merkwürdig. Und ich habe Angst vor denn Folgen dieses Shop`s. Was kann noch kommen?

Edit: Mir ist grad eingefallen das die wirkliche Spätfolge ist wenn der Item-Shop vergrößert und gut läuft vielleicht WoW Abo-Frei wird? Wenn das neue nicht angekündigte MMO sich gut verkauft.


----------



## Graustar (6. November 2009)

Item Shop hin oder her. Der eine findet es gut der andere kündigt deshalb seinen Account.
Ich verstehe Blizz das sie mit allen Mitteln Geld von den Spielern zapfen wollen. 
Was ich leider nicht verstehe sind die Spieler die es nutzen. Wenn man sich überlegt das man jeden Monat seinen Beitrag leistet und dann für ein paar Pixxel noch mal Geld auf den Tisch legen soll, nur so zum Fun. Zumal der Account einem nicht mal gehört und Blizz jeder Zeit die Tore schließen könnte. Klar das machen sie nicht so lange die Kasse klingelt. Aber irgend wann ist auch da mal Schluß und es kommt was anderes. Daher find ich es echt Krank für etwas was ich nur Virtuell auf dem Rechner habe und in dem Sinn auch keinen Nutzen hat noch mal Geld hin zu plättern. Aber jedem das seine. Ich würde es mir lieber in den Tank schütten, statt in Dalaran zu stehen um anzugeben mit den Pets. Dann kommen eh nur Sprüche von den anderen was man doch für ein Suchti ist, das man sich extra noch Pets kauft um eventuell nur einen Erfolg zu machen, wegen ein paar Punkten die einem auch nichts bringen.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (6. November 2009)

Xilibili schrieb:


> Was kann noch kommen?



Ganz einfach:
Bots werden kommen!

Lacht mich jetzt aus, erklärt mich für verrückt, macht was ihr wollt! ABER ICH SAGE, DIE KOMMEN!

1. Der "Poser-Bot":
Der Poser-Bot wird der günstigste sein. Dieser Bot kostet 5€/Monat und hüpft alle 5min einmal damit ihr nicht AFK geflagt werden und off geht. Das ganze funktioniert nur in den Hauptstädten, und nicht in irgendwelchen PvP-Inhalten.

2. Der "Farm-Bot":
Der Farm-Bot farmt automatisch das, was ihr gerade wollt. Sei es nun Erze, Kräuter oder Mobs. Das ganze wird 25€/Monat kosten.

3. Der "Raid-Bot":
Das Non-Plus-Ultra unter den Bots! Der Raid-Bot übernimmt für euch das Raiden! Automatisch und von Geisterhand macht euer Charakter Schaden, Heilt oder Tankt (krasse Scheisse, nicht wahr?)! Der Bot wird 50€/Monat kosten. Aber hey, Ensidia und Co. werden euch sofort aufnehmen da euer Bot einfach unverzichtbar sein wird!

Genau dahin wird der Shop uns bringen! Den das es bald Epics und vorgefertigte Level 80-Charaktere zu kaufen gibt, ist uns ja allen klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spuren von Ironie können in diesem Text enthalten sein. Sollte Ironie erkannt werden, sollten Sie sofort den Arzt Ihres Vertauens aufsuchen!


----------



## knusperzwieback (7. November 2009)

Ich denke wehmütig an Diablo II zurück.

Keine Monatlichen Gebühren... kein Itemshop... 

Hach, das warn noch Zeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ABER GELD regiert die WELT. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

cu, Onlinespielwelt... bzw. F2P an die Macht... aber nicht BEIDES! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (7. November 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> da sind sie ... als nächstes kann man sich bestimmt komplette Tier sets für echtes geld kaufen ich sehs schon kommen


Ja genau Oô OMG

Hört ihr euch eig selber reden ?

Selbst wenn das kaufen von Tier Sets oder sonstigem, irgendwann möglich sein sollte, wayne interessierts ? Hört das Spiel doch auf ? Oder geht das nimmer


----------



## EisblockError (7. November 2009)

Ich kann nur wiederholen, aus den meisten Beiträgem öässt sich das (Geistige)Alter erkennen.


Und jeder der schreibt "Bald gibt es Epics zum kaufen oder lv 80 Chars" ist einfach nur dumm und sollte mal was älter werden und vllt. mal in ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen gehen!!

Die würden sich mit Epics im Itemshop ins Beinschiessen.

ausserdem, man bekommt die Epics eh schon hinterhergeworfen, wiso also noch kaufen?


PS: Ich hab vor 1 Monat mit WoW aufgehört (deswegen bin ich auch so selten hier) undzwar weil WoW einfach keine Motovation mehr bietet, früher war ich stolz auf mein erstes Epic, jetzt.....


----------



## mimoun (7. November 2009)

Und dass Schlimmste ist, das Buffed es noch Gut findet.


----------



## Natar (7. November 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich kann nur wiederholen, aus den meisten Beiträgem öässt sich das (Geistige)Alter erkennen.
> 
> 
> Und jeder der schreibt "Bald gibt es Epics zum kaufen oder lv 80 Chars" ist einfach nur dumm und sollte mal was älter werden und vllt. mal in ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen gehen!!
> ...



jaja, wenn man euch so reden hört könnte man denken die halbe wirtschaftselite deutschlands gäbe sich die ehre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (7. November 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> jaja, wenn man euch so reden hört könnte man denken die halbe wirtschaftselite deutschlands gäbe sich die ehre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Made My Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georan (7. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> Was ich erdulden muss?
> Vielleicht weil WoW sich immer in ein F2P MMo verwandelt wo man sich tausend sachen kaufen kann es ist doch nur eine frage der Zeit bis man sich Mounts,Fun Items und Wappenröcke kaufen kann und ich finde soetwas bei einem MMO wo ich etwas zahle nicht inordnung
> aber ich verliere auch schon rapide das vertrauen an BLizzard den anscheinend halten sie sich selber nicht was sie sagen ich kann mich noch erinnern da haben sie gesagt:"Es wird NIE Frakitonswechsel geben, Nie Itemshop" und was ist jetzt?
> jetzt gibt es frakitonswechsel,rassenwechsel und einen Itemshop der in absehbarer zeit erweitert wird
> ...


gib mir den bluepost wo steht das es nie fraktionswechsel,rassenwechsel und itemshop gibt.
zudem wird es sicherlich keinen items für bares geben, das ist reine spekulation von dir.


----------



## toryz (7. November 2009)

[attachment=9441:gewuerz_...kulatius.jpg]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mimoun (7. November 2009)

Warum geht ihr alle nur auf Blizzard drauf?Warum wird nie Activision geflamed?Wenn man bedenkt dass vor der Fusion, Blizzard eine ganz normale Spiele-Firma war und man nur 13 Euro für das spiele Zahlen musste.Ich glaub
Activision ist der Virus.


PS:Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sich wirklich freuen.

MfG Mimoun


----------



## Dolzi (7. November 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> http://eu.blizzard.com/store/browse.xml?f=c:5,c:33
> 
> da sind sie ... als nächstes kann man sich bestimmt komplette Tier sets für echtes geld kaufen ich sehs schon kommen



siehst du das also mhm
ich würd gerne ma deine supertolle kristallkugel sehn, die einem das alles zeigt, weil dann möchte ich so ein teil auch haben um mir zum beispiel die lottozahlen vorraussagen zu lassen...
mann mann mann wie kann man sich nur über so etwas aufregen
es sind haustiere mein gott und jeder der die will kauft sie sich, genau wie bei sämtlichen anderen Features die blizzard bis jetzt angeboten hat
sie können halt bissel mehr wie normale haustiere und sehen auch noch ziemlich cool aus wie ich finde; vl. kauf ich sie mir sogar noch, aber mal kucken; eines davon würd mich schon reizen... sonst verschwend ich das geld eben für zigaretten oder alkohol... is genau gleich unnütz
vl. kommen ja dann noch reittiere oder sonst so n kram dazu und das wars
lassen wir uns überraschen; aber gleich so tun als ob die welt unterginge wegen so nem scheiss... sry das versteh ich net...


----------



## maglarius (7. November 2009)

regt euch mal ab leute ^^ ja kla hat blizz sowas eingeführt um geld zu schefeln aber pets sind nicht notwendig und niemand zwingt euch dazu so eins zu kaufen! und eigentlich isses ja besser als die tcg pets ... die kammen nur selten raus und standen dann für 40-120€ in ebay und wurden auch gekauft.... 10€ sind nicht die welt aber pets sind auch nicht nötig! ABER sobald blizz anfängt rüstung und so was zu verkaufen kündige ich meinen account schreib mt allen chars tickets was die frechheit soll und beleidige blizz!
und eins muss man halt sagen .... knuffig sind se auf jeden fall^^


----------



## XSlayerX (7. November 2009)

Der Itemshop hat ejakuliert?^^
Interesant ich dachte sowas geht nicht^^
muss man nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## Grushdak (7. November 2009)

26 Seiten hat das Topic nun ... und ?
Es wird immer noch rumgeheult ... man man ...
Sucht Euch 'ne Gruppe anonymer Heulsusen - evtl. wird da geholfen.^^

edit: 
Hoffentlich seid Ihr nun wirklich weg - ist ja kaum noch auszuhalten.
Naja, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, wer diese abglutschten Lollies (oder Schnuller?) im Alteractal droppte.^^


----------



## michid94 (7. November 2009)

maglarius schrieb:


> regt euch mal ab leute ^^ ja kla hat blizz sowas eingeführt um geld zu schefeln aber pets sind nicht notwendig und niemand zwingt euch dazu so eins zu kaufen! und eigentlich isses ja besser als die tcg pets ... die kammen nur selten raus und standen dann für 40-120€ in ebay und wurden auch gekauft.... 10€ sind nicht die welt aber pets sind auch nicht nötig! ABER sobald blizz anfängt rüstung und so was zu verkaufen kündige ich meinen account schreib mt allen chars tickets was die frechheit soll und beleidige blizz!
> und eins muss man halt sagen .... knuffig sind se auf jeden fall^^



/sign


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (7. November 2009)

YoungNight schrieb:


> der Grund Gedanke ist nur  GELD GELD GELD GELD...........



Ja klar, an was soll ein Unternehmen sonst denken. Jeder Bäcker backt nen Teig, der Kunde ist der der ihn kaut. Kurz gesagt, wenn du das nicht tolerierst, haste halt bitterst gelitten. Wirst bei jedem anderen MMORPG das gleiche finden.


----------



## Littelfoot (7. November 2009)

also ich finds nicht schlimm Pets kaufen zu können, zudem gibts das ja schon lange über das Kartenspiel

Und Blizz hat sogar einen Testlauf gemacht mit dem Livestream, glaubst du jeder der sich den gekauft hat hat das auch angeschaut? ich schätze höchstens 70%, der Rest wollte nur das einzigartige Pet

Und sowas merkt Blizz, der Petshop ist da nur die logische Alternative, Spielern etwas einzigartiges zu geben das sie deutlich von anderen unterscheidet.
Bzw sind nicht alle Spieler gut im Game und da Posen in WoW dazugehört kauft man sich halt ein tolles Pet und bekommt trozdem Aufmerksamkeit.


Alle die hier flamen machen das doch sowieso nur deshalb weil sie sich etwas einzigartiges im Game erarbeitet haben und es jetzt scheisse finden das die anderen sich sowas gegen Geld kaufen können. Wobei jeder Flamer nen krassen Gelsmangel haben muss, weil wenn man mal 10€ mehr in einem Monat ausgibt sollte einen das nicht wirklich so belasten wie es hier anscheinend bei den meisten der Fall ist... oO


----------



## Dexter2000 (7. November 2009)

Blizzard zwingt euch doch nicht die pets zukaufen oder dann lasst das auch und heult nicht rum


----------



## Dyrilon (7. November 2009)

Blizzard ist ein Unternehmen, klar dass sie auch Geld bekommen wollen... Immerhin wird die Firma ja nicht von Mutter Theresa geleitet.
Des weiteren ist es doch nur reine Spekulation ob es nun irgendwann Sets zu kaufen gibt oder nicht, also bitte spart euch eure Tränen bis es dann vielleicht mal soweit sein wird ja? Und selbst wenns mal weitere Pets, Mounts, oder sogar Sets zu kaufen gibt, na und? Mounts etc ist doch eh egal und Blizz wird sicherlicht nicht die besten Sets für bare anbieten sondern wohl eher mittelmäßige, oder ältere Tier Sets...


----------



## sylrana (7. November 2009)

*hust* privatserver ftw* hust


----------



## Nyrii (7. November 2009)

Hmmm - ich versteh nicht, warum man sich über etwas aufregt, was eigentlich schon seit langem vorhanden ist. Das Blizzard mit WoW Geld verdienen will, dürfte jedem bewusst sein. Also - ihr zahlt 13 euro im Monat - ihr zahlt für alle anderen Dienste wie Fraktionswechsel/serverwechsel usw. Geld, das man nun Pets für Geld kaufen kann ist eine logische Schlussfolgerung und das der Itemshop ausgebaut wird, genauso. Ob das endet damit, das man t-Sets kaufen kann oder n Schal mit dem Blümchenmuster von Oma ist eine andere Frage. Fakt ist ihr werdet für Wow egal in welcher Form Geld zahlen, so und die 13 Euro im Monat zahlt ihr für die Erlaubnis mit Pixeln zu spielen, ob ihr dann 15 Euro drauf zahlt damit euer Pixelchara ne "super krasse voll fette mega epixX bezwing0r Rüsstung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat ist dann auch egal, warum? Allein weil Items keinerlei Wert haben, denn der Tag an dem wir uns Talent für das Spiel kaufen können - den werden wir wohl nichtmehr erleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn ihr das ganze nichtmehr unterstützen wollt, dann kündigt euren Account und schreibt dem Weihnachtsmann einen Brief, "dass er Blizzard mal so richtig fett in die Fresse treten soll" oder besauft euch, das soll auch helfen... hab ich gehört!

Ich persöhnlich spiele noch Wow - ich zahl die 13 Euro im Monat, das reicht mir, Pets brauch ich nicht und mit welchem Equip andre rumlaufen ist mir Banane, solange sie spielen können.

Mfg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XSlayerX (7. November 2009)

sylrana schrieb:


> *hust* privatserver ftw* hust



Agree,
but i think private server shouldnt lagg so much.
And private servers use the donate system, its the same like the blizz shop, with one diffenrence ;
You can buy armor and weapons with 25000 k+ damage an so on.

Mal gucken wer das alles versteht^^


----------



## slashman (7. November 2009)

ich denke schon, dass kaufbare pets (und später vielleicht auch mounts) ein problem sind. Immerhin steckt hinter vielen dieser Dinger ein großer Farm- und Zeitaufwand, man bedenke nur das Belohnungspet für Meister der Höheren Studien; ich warte seit wochen auf das Nekromantie Buch. Mal abgesehn davon ist es ja auch ein Statussymbol. Was früher T3 Equip war, war später T6 und SWP Zeugs und ist jetzt, mangels WIRKLICH schwerer Bosse ( kein aufruf zum flamen über die neuen encoubnter =D) jetzt ein seltenes ZG Pet oder dergleichen. Und wenn man die Dinger jetzt auch kaufen kann, müssen wir uns demnächst vieleicht an unserem Aussehen messen, oder wohlmöglich an der Länge unsere primären maskulinen Geschlechtsorgane? LFM Onyxia 25 DDz nichts unter 15cm plx /w me.........



LG Slashy


----------



## Selidia (7. November 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich hab mich verlesen weil was ich jetzt grad eben auf MMo Champion gelesen hab kann ich selber kaum glauben
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.mmo-champion.com/
> ...




Mein Gott dann kauf dir einfach nichts und Spiel so, wie du willst... Zwingt dich ja keiner etwas zu kaufen, und wenn sich andere was kaufen, na und? Haben anscheinend genug Geld..




XSlayerX schrieb:


> Agree,
> but i think private server shouldnt lagg so much.
> And private servers use the donate system, its the same like the blizz shop, with one diffenrence ;
> You can buy armor and weapons with 25000 k+ damage an so on.
> ...




GZ, hast im Englisch Unterricht aufgepasst und musst uns jetzt deine fantastische Sprachfähigkeit vorführen!


----------



## XSlayerX (7. November 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Mein Gott dann kauf dir einfach nichts und Spiel so, wie du willst... Zwingt dich ja keiner etwas zu kaufen, und wenn sich andere was kaufen, na und? Haben anscheinend genug Geld..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich immer für dich^^
Sorry wenn ich dir auf den Sack gehe aber das Thema an sich und Blizzards ganzer Komerzscheiss ist doch echt lächerlich, dasselbe wie mit der Musik sobald es auf Komerz zusteuert kann nur noch schlechter werden außerdem wird wohl kaum einer der WoW mal zu classic und zu unserer zeit gespielt hat kann wohl kaum sagen das es nicht einfacher und komerzgeiler geworden ist.

beware of the mighty world of causualcraft

ich spiele einen noob und was spielst du?

alleine schon 3.2 war ein witz ein runder raum in dem mobs spawnen mario war schon besser designt
mario leute ein spiel das vor 10-20 Jahren auf dem Nintendo 64 zu spielen war
da musste man noch zu den mobs laufen nicht einfach warten das die irgendwann mal auftauchen.

So das war mein Senf holt euch ne bockwurst und probiert ihn aus.


----------



## Dyrilon (7. November 2009)

XSlayerX schrieb:


> Agree,
> but i think private server shouldnt lagg so much.
> And private servers use the donate system, its the same like the blizz shop, with one diffenrence ;
> You can buy armor and weapons with 25000 k+ damage an so on.
> ...



GZ zu den Englischkenntnissen, aber wozu schreibst du Englisch in nem Deutschen Forum? Und dazu noch mit lauter Fehlern drin?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (7. November 2009)

XSlayerX schrieb:


> Agree,
> but i think private server shouldnt lagg so much.
> And private servers use the donate system, its the same like the blizz shop, with one diffenrence ;
> You can buy armor and weapons with 25000 k+ damage an so on.
> ...



wow hat da wer die 6. klasse erreicht und ist stolz, dass er (mehr oder weniger) englisch kann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic: der itemshop ist NICHt da, da ein itemshop sachen anbietet, die einem Vorteile im spiel verschaffen. und mir ist nicht bekannt, dass pets einem in WoW einen Vorteil bringen. mach den thread nochmal auf, wenn man im blizz shop rüstungen mit massiven statboni kaufen kann. also nie.
und ich wette 50% der leute die hier über itemshop jammern würden ihn benutzen und haben schon das pet hinter sich her laufen.


----------



## The Future (7. November 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> wow hat da wer die 6. klasse erreicht und ist stolz, dass er (mehr oder weniger) englisch kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann kann der Thread ja gleich offen bleiben das es Rüstungen GEBEN WIRD.

ps: Dann ist runes of magic ja kommplet kostenlos.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (7. November 2009)

The schrieb:


> Dann kann der Thread ja gleich offen bleiben das es Rüstungen GEBEN WIRD.
> 
> ps: Dann ist runes of magic ja kommplet kostenlos.



poste mir den offiziellen post vo blizzard zu dem thema oder lösch deinen post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (7. November 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> poste mir den offiziellen post vo blizzard zu dem thema oder lösch deinen post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt du hast natürlich das recht zu bestimmen ob ich mein post löschen soll oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sicher wird blizzard dies nicht machen genau so wie die anderen sachen die nie kommen sollten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (7. November 2009)

The schrieb:


> Stimmt du hast natürlich das recht zu bestimmen ob ich mein post löschen soll oder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nenn doch mal beispiele und nicht immer nur leere anspielungen.
den item shop haben sie zumindest nicht eingerichtet. und bis jetzt haben die leute über alles neue zuerst gemeckert und wollten es dann nicht mehr missen.


----------



## The Future (7. November 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> nenn doch mal beispiele und nicht immer nur leere anspielungen.
> den item shop haben sie zumindest nicht eingerichtet. und bis jetzt haben die leute über alles neue zuerst gemeckert und wollten es dann nicht mehr missen.


ok dann nenn ich dir ein paar beispiele die NIE kommen sollten.

Namenswechsel, Charakter wandlung in männlich oder weiblich, Charakter anpassung, Fraktions wechsel, Rassenwechsel, pvp server beide seiten [ alli und horde ] , server wechsel für geld, Pet Shop.

um nur mal auf die schon vorhandenen sachen zu erwähnen ohne die neuen die kommen werden zu erwähnen.


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

sry, The Future, doch verpiss dich endlich ausm wow forum. Schon seit monaten geisterst du hier rum, drohst acc zu kuendigen, beschwerst dich ueber jeden patch, alle nervs und buffs, inis.
Aion ist ja viel besser.
Ja blizz ist geldgierig.
Ja wir sind alle suchties,
Bist du nun ZUFRIEDEN?
was willst du noch?
Provozieren?
Und bevor du mit fanboi kommst, vor 3 monaten aufgehoert, nicht vor anzufangen, und ich bin hier, weil ich mich unterhalten will.
Und ein wenig nostalgie.
Aber wie kann man nur so verbissen sein?


----------



## Nyrii (7. November 2009)

Nyrii schrieb:


> Hmmm - ich versteh nicht, warum man sich über etwas aufregt, was eigentlich schon seit langem vorhanden ist. Das Blizzard mit WoW Geld verdienen will, dürfte jedem bewusst sein. Also - ihr zahlt 13 euro im Monat - ihr zahlt für alle anderen Dienste wie Fraktionswechsel/serverwechsel usw. Geld, das man nun Pets für Geld kaufen kann ist eine logische Schlussfolgerung und das der Itemshop ausgebaut wird, genauso. Ob das endet damit, das man t-Sets kaufen kann oder n Schal mit dem Blümchenmuster von Oma ist eine andere Frage. Fakt ist ihr werdet für Wow egal in welcher Form Geld zahlen, so und die 13 Euro im Monat zahlt ihr für die Erlaubnis mit Pixeln zu spielen, ob ihr dann 15 Euro drauf zahlt damit euer Pixelchara ne "super krasse voll fette mega epixX bezwing0r Rüsstung"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




weil ich mich so gerne selber zitiere.

Achja und ich denke das hier ist ein halbwegs freies Meinungsmedien, "The Future" hat sein gutes Recht zu jammern, wenn ihm das gut tut.


----------



## The Future (7. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> sry, The Future, doch verpiss dich endlich ausm wow forum. Schon seit monaten geisterst du hier rum, drohst acc zu kuendigen, beschwerst dich ueber jeden patch, alle nervs und buffs, inis.
> Aion ist ja viel besser.
> Ja blizz ist geldgierig.
> Ja wir sind alle suchties,
> ...


ähh wieso geister ich schon seid monaten rum und drohe mein account zu kündigen?

ich habe gestern mein account gekündigt und hatte davor meine meinung geschrieben, noch wurde ich beleidigend so wie du hier.

2: Habe ich NIE behauptet Aion ist oder wäre besser selbst wenn es stimmt oder nicht stimmen sollte mit welchem recht kann ich sowas behaupten?

Dafür das du Süchtig bist kann ich nichts jedoch habe ich auch niemanden auch dich nicht als suchti beleidigt gehabt.

Zudem ist es klar das Blizzard Geldgeil ist das sind auch alle anderen unternehmen ich find blos die Art wie Blizzard sich das Geld holt nicht gut.

3: Mit Welchem recht darfst du in diesem Thread sein und deine meinung schreiben und ich nicht?


----------



## bruderelfe (7. November 2009)

Was ich nie verstehen würde, ok wir müssen uns nicht alle lieb haben, aber andauernd wird jemand angefeindet, Am meisten fällt es mir im buffed wow forum auf im offizellen finde ich es nicht so arg.. aber irgendwie finde ich trozdem das einige wow spieler ziemlich aggresiv unterwegs sind!


----------



## jay390 (7. November 2009)

Den Thread gibts immer noch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Ahnung wie man 53 Seiten über so ein Thema flamen ähh diskutieren kann


----------



## FallenAngel88 (7. November 2009)

The schrieb:


> Zudem ist es klar das Blizzard Geldgeil ist das sind auch alle anderen unternehmen ich find blos die Art wie Blizzard sich das Geld holt nicht gut.



und was soll daran falsch sein? sie klauen nicht und betrügen nicht. sie bieten sachen an die du kaufen kannst oder auch nicht. das nennt man wirdschaft


----------



## Zuckal-Deme (7. November 2009)

Wie ich unter anderem gelesen habe finden einige es nicht toll, 10&#8364; für ein Haustier oder anderes auszugeben weil sie den ganzen Content an Haustieren etc. besitzen möchten. Ist sowas überhaupt möglich nach den zig-Millionen Haustieren, Reitieren und Erfolgen noch ein 100% zu haben?


----------



## Omidas (7. November 2009)

Versuch ich mal mit nem anderen Gedankengang gegen die Meinung das alles OK ist
zu argumentieren.

Drehen wir die Zeit zurück. Nehmen wir mal an, das irgendwer vor 2 Wochen hier im
Forum erzählt hätte, das es diese beiden Pets bald für reales Geld bei Blizzard zu
kaufen gibt. Hätte er halt irgendwo Gerüchteweise gehört.

Als Top 1 Antort wäre wohl das gekommen.
"Jaja und die Schwester meines Nacbarn deren Gärtner ... hat mal gehört das ..."

Und dann auf Platz 2:
"Red keinen Scheiß Blizzard würde nie sowas machen"

Red keinen Scheiß Blizzard würde nie sowas machen ... wer von euch hätte diese
Antowrt aus seiner festen Überzeugung aus gegeben? Wer hätte diese Antwort 
gegeben und sagt jetzt, das man sich nicht aufregen soll, da es sich ja nur um
Pets handelt. Wer hätte diese Antwort gegeben und sagt jetzt, das Blizzard nie
Mounts etc. verkaufen würde in Zukunft.

Es ist wirklich von beiden Seiten viel erschütterndes in dem Thread geschrieben worden.
Auf der einen Seite bewusste und unbewusste Fanboys, die diese Änerung ohne zu 
hinterfrasgen hin nehmen, weils geschehen ist. Und das obwohl sie eigentlich vorher nen
anderes Bild hatten. Sind "treu doof" mit ihrer Meinung halt WoW gefolgt. Natürlich auch
das Gegenstück. Leute die viel zu überzogen reagieren und den Weltuntergang damit
in Verbindung bringen.

Blizzard hat mMn in letzter Zeit viel Müll gebaut und sich selbst gut geaschadet. Ist aber
immer noch nen gutes Spiel, auch wenns mich nicht mehr reizt deswegen.

Aber das Pets das einzige bleiben was verkauft wird ist utopisch. Natürlcih werden einige
Dinge noch einige -Jahre brauchen. Items direkt zum Beispiel, das Blizzard selbst gesagt
hat, das es erst bei entsprechnd gesunkener Spielerzahl kommen sollte und es vielleicht
ein F2P wird. (Sehr weit bis dahin noch)
Aber was sollte einem davon abhalten Mounts zu verkaufen. Haben genauso wie Pets
keinen Enfluss aus Spiel (Bei gleichem Speed) und dienen nur zum gut aussehen. Und
es gtibt noch so einiges weiteres, was keinen Einfluss aufs Spiel hat und man mit der
gleichen Begündung da rein stellen könnte.
Aber haben solche Sachen wirklich keinen Einfluss aufs Spiel? Wenn zum Beispiel
das Alarmount zum Verkauf im Shop stehen würde (und am besten nur dort) würde es
mich arg treffen. Pets bin ich nicht so. Mounts eigentlich auch nicht. Aber das würde
liebend gern besitzen weils einfach genial aussieht. Und ich wette die meisten haben
so einen Gegenstand, der nicht spielrelevant ist aber man liebend gern haben würde
aber eben nicht zusätzlich was bezahlen will.
Wann soll man sich also (gesittet) beschweren? Rechtzeitig, oder wenn es einen
persönlich getroffen hat und es zu spät ist, da Blizzard Sachen die sie einmal eingeführt
haben , Sinnfrei oder nicht, eh nicht zurück nimmt?

Und als letzter Punkt:
Hab zwar gesagt (und Blizzard auch), das es wohl Zeitnah keine Items dort geben würde,
aber ich habe die Befürchtung (wie unrealistisch auch immer), das man das halb
umgehen könnte.
"Was denn? Wir verkaufen immer noch keine Items. Sind doch nur 50 Triumphmarken für
10&#8364; drin"


----------



## Tikume (8. November 2009)

Es ist jetzt doch nur offener als vorher.

Dass man bei Collectors Editions Ingame Items bekam war ok.
Über die Tradingcard Items hat sich keiner beschwert.
Und wieviele haben sich den überteuerten Livestream nur wegen des Pets bestellt?


----------



## Syunai (8. November 2009)

Die Nachfrage ist vorhanden, Blizz reagiert und nimmt dafür Geld. Wo ist das Problem?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Man muss dieses Angebot nicht annehmen
und trägt so keinen Schaden davon! Oder fühlen sich einige hier in Zukunft benachteiligt, falls Blizzard tatsächlich einen Itemstore hochzieht
und WoW für noch mehr Geld für andere Spieler noch einfacher wird!

Liegt es vielleicht daran, was einige Vorredner bereits erwähnt haben, dass ein mühsam erarbeitest Mount zB plötzlich Hans und Franz zum 
Verkauf angeboten wird!

Bitte erklärt mir, warum ihr so entsetzt über ein Angebot seid, welches ihr nicht in Anspruch nehmen müsst! 

Also, auf ein fleißiges Diskutieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (8. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Versuch ich mal mit nem anderen Gedankengang gegen die Meinung das alles OK ist
> zu argumentieren.
> 
> Drehen wir die Zeit zurück. Nehmen wir mal an, das irgendwer vor 2 Wochen hier im
> ...



 Generel stimmt was du sagst.

Dennoch muss ich sagen das Blizzard eine der schlausten Firmen der Welt ist und da Blizzard atm an einem neuen MMO baut (sagt Blizzard selbst) denke ich das sie WoW zerstören wollen um die Member zu dem neuen MMO zu leiten. Muss man nicht glauben, aber is meine Meinung.


----------



## Tikume (8. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Dennoch muss ich sagen das Blizzard eine der schlausten Firmen der Welt ist und da Blizzard atm an einem neuen MMO baut (sagt Blizzard selbst) denke ich das sie WoW zerstören wollen um die Member zu dem neuen MMO zu leiten. Muss man nicht glauben, aber is meine Meinung.



Du definierst praktisch den Begriff "Logik" völlig neu :>


----------



## seanbuddha (8. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Generel stimmt was du sagst.
> 
> Dennoch muss ich sagen das Blizzard eine der schlausten Firmen der Welt ist und da Blizzard atm an einem neuen MMO baut (sagt Blizzard selbst) denke ich das sie WoW zerstören wollen um die Member zu dem neuen MMO zu leiten. Muss man nicht glauben, aber is meine Meinung.


klar, verscheuchen wir mal 12 millionen spieler ohne überhaupt sichher zu sein das sie das andere MMORPG spielen werden...sag mal in deinem hirn is doch nen kabel nich richtig gelegt


----------



## Syunai (8. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Dennoch muss ich sagen das Blizzard eine der schlausten Firmen der Welt ist und da Blizzard atm an einem neuen MMO baut (sagt Blizzard selbst) denke ich das sie WoW zerstören wollen um die Member zu dem neuen MMO zu leiten. Muss man nicht glauben, aber is meine Meinung.



Nun ja, eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau wird so lange gemolken bis sie keine Milch mehr hergibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Daher kann ich mir nciht vorstellen, dass Blizz "mutwillig" WoW zerstört, um langsam aber stetig die User zum "neuen" Spiel zu bewegen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (8. November 2009)

Syunai schrieb:


> Nun ja, eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau wird so lange gemolken bis sie keine Milch mehr hergibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also Diablo 2 wurde auch einwegig zertstört als WoW rauskam mit den Fertigkeiten Bonis etc.


----------



## Syunai (8. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Also Diablo 2 wurde auch einwegig zertstört als WoW rauskam mit den Fertigkeiten Bonis etc.



Jup, und die Kriegsführung aus dem 12. Jhd. auch, als wir lernten, Raketen gezielt auf den Feind zu feuern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (8. November 2009)

Syunai schrieb:


> Jup, und die Kriegsführung aus dem 12. Jhd. auch, als wir lernten, Raketen gezielt auf den Feind zu feuern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


genau!


----------



## yxc.net (8. November 2009)

Hauptsache ihr hab wieder was zum flamen...

Warum hat dieser Fred wohl schon 54 Seiten? Genau! Weil man da schön flamen kann ohne überhaupt Plan zu haben.
Ich zähle einfach mal hier paar Beispiele auf:
1. PvP- Ränge. 
Erstmal weinen, dass mal 24/7 zocken muss damit man seinen Titel behält und sich die Epix leisten kann. Blizzard wollte nicht mehr das Ihr weint und hat es geändert. Natürlich kann man es aber auch nicht recht machen und Ihr seid wieder am weinen...
2. PVE content.
Voll doof ich muss 5x die Woche raiden damit ich meine Items bekomme und dann ist es noch nicht mal sicher, dass ich den Loot bekommen. Blizzard hat euch erhört und euch den Weg zu eurem Loot vereinfacht. Aber jetzt hat ja jeder Epixe und nicht nur Ihr, also bitte weinen
3. Keine Lust ein Beispiel zu bringen, weil am weinen.

Und jetzt regt ich euch wieder auf weil man Pets für 10 Euro kaufen kann? KANN ! Genau !  Man muss es nicht...
Vor lauter weinen merkt ihr gar nicht, dass es dieses System schon lange gibt. Oder glaubt ihr man kauft sich den Livestream nur zum Spaß und nicht für das Pet?

Außerdem kann man sich doch für die Erfolgspunkte eh nichts kaufen, also warum weint ihr denn schon wieder? Kann man sich für 3000 Erfolgspunkt ein Item o.ä. kaufen? Nein!
Aber weinen kann man ja trotzdem...

Blizzard macht das Game kaputt! Sicher? Und ihr macht nix? Stimmt Blizz will euch nur Böses und ihr seid die Engel auf Erden...

Da Ihr den Text eh nicht gelassen habt, könnt ihr mich flamen und dann weinen...

yxc


----------



## Enyalios (8. November 2009)

yxc.net schrieb:


> Hauptsache ihr hab wieder was zum flamen...



Mhm, is ungefähr so:

Ich rege mich auf weil ein Hutfahrer vor mir 50 km/h auf der Landstraße fährt und ich ihn ned überholen kann. Und dann rege ich mich auf weil ich 100 km/h auf der Landstraße fahre und mich von hinten jemand mit 160 km/h überholt, mir den Vogel zeigt und mich schneidet. Hauptsache meckern oder ?


----------



## Gnorfal (8. November 2009)

> Und dann rege ich mich auf weil ich 100 km/h auf der Landstraße fahre und mich von hinten jemand mit 160 km/h überholt, mir den Vogel zeigt und mich schneidet.


Da reg ich mich net auf, der wird schön am Heck gestreift und legt vor mir ne astreine Drehung hin.


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

grade einen panda live gesehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobby Ross (8. November 2009)

ich will meinen lil kt - wer leiht mir mal ne kreditkarte ?


----------



## Dagonzo (8. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Und als letzter Punkt:
> Hab zwar gesagt (und Blizzard auch), das es wohl Zeitnah keine Items dort geben würde,
> aber ich habe die Befürchtung (wie unrealistisch auch immer), das man das halb
> umgehen könnte.
> ...


Ich kann dir sagen wann das passiert. Vorausgesetzt Blizzard lässt die Server laufen obwohl 80% der Spieler schon weg sind und entsprechend nur noch so wenige Server online sind. Dann wird WoW eh kostenlos sein und so wie ROM laufen. Damit lässt sich dann noch gut verdienen, bei sehr geringen technischen Aufwand.
Solange WoW so weiter läuft wie bisher wird das aber nie passieren. Blizzard redet doch selber immer von einer gestörten Serverökonomie, wenn Gold gekauft wird, was ja im Prinzip das gleiche darstellt.

@ Kronas

Schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe selber mittlerweile einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (8. November 2009)

Ich habe absolut kein Problem damit, wenn Blizzard für die Pets Kohle nimmt, mir völlig wurscht. Pets interessieren mich 1. nicht die Bohne und sind auch 2. nicht spielrelevant. Wenn jemand meint, er müsse für ein weiteres Pet in die Brieftasche greifen, dann soll er.


----------



## robsenq (8. November 2009)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Ihr seid so klasse ... ist das schon wieder Neid, den ich da herauslese? OMFG, Blizz verkauft etwas und ich komme nicht gratis dran!
> 
> Was interessiert es, was da im Itemshop zu kaufen gibt? Wenn ihr kein Interesse an diesem Shop habt ... oben rechts gibt es am Browserfenster so ein Kreuz ... klick, vergessen, Thema durch.
> 
> Hier stört ihr euch, wenn euch etwas vorenthalten wird, aber wenn es Epics für 5er Instanzen gibt, ist es euch auch nicht recht, weil dann ja jeder Gimp das Zeug bekommt. Was denn nun?



hmmm. Warum redet ihr euch den Mist auch noch schön, a la "ist doch nich schlimm, wer kaufen will der kauft, sind nur pets, nicht spielrelevant"
Ich sag nur Fraktionswechsel, Völkerwechsel, Accounttransfer, Charveränderung...
pets kaufen ist nur der Anfang...

Ihr bezahlt monatliche Gebühren für das Spiel, sollte das nicht reichen um auch wirklich alle ingame Contents zu sehen/besitzen?
Das macht immerhin p2p aus, sonst könnte man gleich ROM spielen. however


----------



## The Paladin (8. November 2009)

Ich habe nur ein bisschen hier herumgelesen und weiß deshalb nicht ob jemand schon sowas gepostet hat.

ZWINGT Blizzard euch den Itemshop zu benutzen?
Und Blizzard würde niemals Tier und andere Rüstungssets gegen Geld anbieten weil es unfair anderen Spielern gegenüber wäre. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das Blizzard Gold für Geld anbietet weil es Goldseller nutzlos machen würde und einen Gewinn einbringt.


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (8. November 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Da reg ich mich net auf, der wird schön am Heck gestreift und legt vor mir ne astreine Drehung hin.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sicher, klar...schalt mal die Playstation aus, Bubi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Charlees (8. November 2009)

Des is hier alles so ein Riesengeschwätz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh Gott , Blizzard verkauft 2 Pets??
Bald kann man sich ALLES kaufen O.o     die Logik hinkt n bisschen oder?

Wers will kauft sich wers net will halt net .
Interessiert doch kein Mensch und alle machen son Geschiss wegen sowas >.<


----------



## Clamev (8. November 2009)

Saulustig wie die Leute sich alle aufregen vonwegen Frechheit undso
Die können machen was sie wollen.Wenn sie wolten könnten sie Sturmwind für 500g pro Server verkaufen sodass der Käufer es im schönen pink einfärben kann.Sie könnten auch einfach morgen die Server abschalten.Aber das werden sie nicht tun. weil es kein Geld bringt.
Manche hams anscheinend immernoch nicht verstanden das mit Computerspielen genauso Geld verdient wird wie mit Filmen.D.h. sie können eure Jugend vergwealtigen wie sie wollen (ala George Lucas).
Die alten Tage sind vorbei chekt das mal


----------



## Mindadar (8. November 2009)

Wtf der thread lebt noch? 55 seiten reines geflame...


----------



## Crystania (12. November 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Wtf der thread lebt noch? 55 seiten reines geflame...



Frag ich mich auch. :-D Aber ich glaub ein paar hier haben n bisschen zu viel Energy getrunken so wie die ab gehen .. "blizzard zerstört ihr spiel" " bla " "bla" ... usw. :-D


----------



## Mindadar (12. November 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch. :-D Aber ich glaub ein paar hier haben n bisschen zu viel Energy getrunken so wie die ab gehen .. "blizzard zerstört ihr spiel" " bla " "bla" ... usw. :-D



naja egal am 2012 geht die welt eh unter und bis dahin können se hoffentlich noch damit leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manolar (12. November 2009)

healyeah666 schrieb:


> Selbst dann ist es mit net latte, weil man schon so genug zahlt und ich nicht auch noch extra für Reittiere what ever zahlen will



wenn du das nicht willst, mach es einfach nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenyard (12. November 2009)

Online-Rollenspiele
WoW: Pandarenmönch in den USA ausverkauft!
UPDATE: US-Haustier-Shop aufgefüllt; WoW-Pets sind wieder verfügbar


Steht auf Buffed direkt in der Übersicht als Titel. Das sagt wohl alles oder?


----------



## -Baru- (12. November 2009)

Ravenyard schrieb:


> Online-Rollenspiele
> WoW: Pandarenmönch in den USA ausverkauft!
> UPDATE: US-Haustier-Shop aufgefüllt; WoW-Pets sind wieder verfügbar
> 
> ...



Mir sagt das, dass du die News nicht gelesen/verstanden hast


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

Syunai schrieb:


> Die Nachfrage ist vorhanden, Blizz reagiert und nimmt dafür Geld. Wo ist das Problem?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weil man in nem Spiel grundsätzlich die gleichen Chancen haben möchte wie alle anderen Spieler ohne 2-Klassen-Gesellschaft im RL, die bestimmt ob man sich ingame die besten, tollsten und stärksten Waffen kaufen kann. Gut, ich persönlich bin kein PvP-Fan, insofern würds mich nicht diesbezüglich nicht beeinflussen, wenn sich jemand ein T-MAX-Gladiatorenset mit RL-Cash einkauft. Aber dennoch ists nunmal so: RL-Geld bringt zum Einen ein spielinternes Währungssystem komplett durcheinander. Je nachdem wie schwach oder stark das Zeug ist, das man über feste Währung kaufen kann, herrscht spielinterne Wareninflation. Wozu soll man überhaupt noch was produzieren wenns eh jeder über RL-Geld kauft, statt mit Ingame-Gold? Dadurch wird die unweigerliche Frage gestellt: wozu gibts überhaupt Ingame-Berufe, wenn diese ja nichts zum Spiel beitragen?
Natürlich ist das extrem überspitzt gesagt, aber es soll ein Bisschen die Richtung deuten, auf die ich zeigen möchte.
Klar könnt ichs mir grundsätzlich leisten, jeden Mist im Blizzard-Store zu kaufen und mir über Nacht ein T-MAX-Set fürs PvE, eins fürs PvP, eins für Duelle und dann noch eins zum Farmen zu kaufen, zusätzlich alle möglichen und unmöglichen Pets und Mounts und dann noch das Teleporterticket, das mich nen Monat lang überall hin teleportiert, wo ich hin möchte. Ich persönlich würds jedoch nicht tun, da ich mich dann langsam fragen würde, wozu ich das Spiel überhaupt noch spiele, wenn sowieso eh schon lange alle Quests durch sind und ich auch Itemmässig nichts mehr holen kann o_O Hab ja alles schon vom Store, wozu dann noch Monster kloppen? Die Bosse hab ich auch alle einmal gelegt, wozu ein zweites Mal legen?
WoW war doch schon immer so:
1. Aufs Maximum leveln
2. Instanzen besuchen, die Spass machen und man noch nicht kennt
3. Quests abschliessen, die man noch nicht gemacht hat + Instanzen besuchen, um an besseres Equipment zu kommen + leichtere Raids
4. Härtere Raids + leichtere Raids fürs Equipment
5. Härtere Raids fürs Equipment
6. Das lange ewige Warten auf den nächsten Contentpatch oder das nächste Addon

Dazu kommen natürlich noch Berufe, RPG, Rekorde, Erfolge und Blödeleien, die nebenbei Spass machen können, aber eben halt nur nebenbei. Das Hauptaugenmerk legt sich auf Quests, die man verhältnnismässig alle einmal durch hat, Equipment und Raids. Fällt nun das Equipment weg, geht man die Bosse, die man schonmal gelegt hat kaum ein zweites Mal mehr legen, sondern fragt sich, wozu man das überhaupt machen soll.
Ja ich weiss, jetzt gibts wieder Leute, die sagen: "Öh menno du sbilst ja nrr wgn aUsrütstun du NAP eyyyyyy!!!" Tjo, nein, nicht wirklich. Raiden hat mir immer Spass gemacht, aber halt auch nur bei anspruchsvollen Bossen. Wenn ein Boss ne Knacknuss ist, dann leg ich ihn auch gerne 10mal. Wenns hingegen Hogger für 25 Mann ist, dann leg ich den genau einmal und selbst dabei langweile ich mich schon.
Wah, ich merk grad ich schweife völlig ab.

Zusammenfassung: Ingame-Items durch RL-Cash betrifft (achtung jetzt kommts!) *JEDEN SPIELER*, ob direkt oder indirekt, spüren wirds jeder früher oder später. Wer das jetzt immernoch nicht begriffen hat, der muss wohl erst auf die heisse Platte langen, um zu lernen, dass Mami doch recht hatte.


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (12. November 2009)

Lustig echt.... 

http://www.buffed.de/news/12911/wow-tom-ch...t-store#1319018

Na ja... meine Meinung zu dem Thema könnt ihr unter #118 lesen!

Edit: Fast vergssen... zu dem Post über mir:


Davatar schrieb:


> Weil man in nem Spiel grundsätzlich die gleichen Chancen haben möchte wie alle anderen Spieler ohne 2-Klassen-Gesellschaft im RL, die bestimmt ob…



Haste eh nicht und hatteste Du auch nie... ich sag nur ein ganz ganz böses Wort: CHINAFARMER!


----------



## F-S-N (12. November 2009)

Is nur ein spiel vor nem knappen jahr hab ich noch genau so gemeckert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dan hab ich von heut auf morgen aufgehört und hatte eig keine probleme mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also regt euch net so viel über wow auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hilft eh nix blizz ist schon länger nurnoch ein geldgiriger haufen und richtet sich auf die mehrheit ein....


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (12. November 2009)

F-S-N schrieb:


> hilft eh nix blizz ist schon länger nurnoch ein geldgiriger haufen und richtet sich auf die mehrheit ein....



Ich zitiere mich dann mal eben selbst:
"
1.) Blizzard ist ein Unternhemen, d.h. ohne UMSATZ kein weiterleben ... 
 2.) Blizzard ist ein Unternehmen... Mitarbeiter, Technische Anlagen KOSTEN Geld...
 3.) Blizzard ist ein Unternehmen... ohne GEWINN keine Neuinvestitionen ...
" 
... und kein geldgieriges Unternehmen!

Ohne Neuinvest gäbe es kein BC, kein WotlK und wird es auch kein Cata geben!

Aber in Deutschland ist das halt mal so... wir sind auf billig, billig, billig und umsonst aus...zumindest stelle ich das immer mehr fest!

Ich nehme mal als Bsp die Quelle Insolvenz... Als es hieß Quelle ist nicht mehr zu retten... was ist da passiert?
Die Server wurden gestürmt am Sonntag morgen um 6.00 Uhr (!!!!) und waren kurze Zeit überlastet... warum?
Jeder wollte die Leiche felddern und ein Stück von dem Billigkuchen abhaben.
Wieviele von denen die dort eingelauft haben, hätten vor der Insolvenz bei Quelle gekauft?

Keiner ist mehr gewillt für eine ordentliche Leistung auch ordentliches Geld auszugeben sondern will alles nur geschenkt bekommen.
Ein echtes Armutszeugnis, oder?

Denkt mal drüber nach ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dread01 (12. November 2009)

Da brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen.
Die meißten der Poster haben vermutlich noch nicht gearbeitet bzw. sich mit einem Minimum an Wirtschaft beschäftigt.
Aber das macht nichts - gib Ihnen Zeit.

Mit dem Alter die Weisheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F-S-N (12. November 2009)

diebeidenwarenes schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich dann mal eben selbst:
> "
> 1.) Blizzard ist ein Unternhemen, d.h. ohne UMSATZ kein weiterleben ...
> 2.) Blizzard ist ein Unternehmen... Mitarbeiter, Technische Anlagen KOSTEN Geld...
> ...



Und du bist? der blizz beauftragte? 


Trotzdem macht blizz noch millionen gewinne mit ihren ganzen zusatz sachen und den einnahmen von den Account......


----------



## BlizzLord (12. November 2009)

F-S-N schrieb:


> Und du bist? der blizz beauftragte?
> 
> 
> Trotzdem macht blizz noch millionen gewinne mit ihren ganzen zusatz sachen und den einnahmen von den Account......



und was genau ist daran Geldgier?
Sie wollen einfach das beste aus ihrem Spiel rausholen


----------



## F-S-N (12. November 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> und was genau ist daran Geldgier?
> Sie wollen einfach das beste aus ihrem Spiel rausholen


Du meinst das meiste geld.


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (12. November 2009)

F-S-N schrieb:


> Und du bist? der blizz beauftragte?
> 
> 
> Trotzdem macht blizz noch millionen gewinne mit ihren ganzen zusatz sachen und den einnahmen von den Account......



Ja genau 
... das ist Wirtschaft... Angebot, Nachfrage, Bedarf, Umsatz, Kosten, Gewinne... spielt alles zusammen!
Klingt komisch... ist aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich erkäre es mal für Neulinge im Thema Wirtschaft!
Das Wichtigeste Wirtschaft es ist keine Kneipe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Du spielst und zahlst Geld, du kaufst Dir ein Pet ... das nennt man Umsatz!
- 2. Der Mitarbeiter, die die Pets oder Erweiterungen programmiert kostet Geld! Zudem kommen noch Millionen Dollar an Kosten für Technische Anlagen und Maschine wie Server, usw.
= 3. wenn du jetzt Umsatz - der Kosten rechnest bleibt wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast ein Gewinn!

Von diesem Gewinn bezahlst du deine Investoren (z.B. Aktionäre), deine Mitarbeiter, dich selbst... wenn dann noch was über bleibt investierst du... programmierst also neue Erweiterungen, die dann wiederum auf stärken Servern laufen  müssen usw... ein Kreislauf sozusagen...

Wenn schon unsere Lehrer und Schulen unseren Kindern heute, wie durch PISA bewiesen, nicht die wirklich wichtigen Dinge im Leben  vermittlen können, müssen wir das irgendwie nachholen!
Ich sehe das ab sofort als meine Aufgabe hier an... 

Schöne Grüße... der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (12. November 2009)

Man muss die Pets ja nicht kaufen ich finde das nicht weiter schlimm solange man dort keine Rüstungen und Waffe kaufen kann


----------



## Bluescreen07 (12. November 2009)

diebeidenwarenes schrieb:


> 1.) Blizzard ist *ein *
> 
> ...  geldgieriges Unternehmen!


ich hab das mal verbessert!

_Money, Money, Money...
*Activision Blizzard-Boss wünscht sich noch höhere Spielepreise*
Teurere Spiele? Ja bitte! 

.....Auf die Frage eines Investmentbankers, bezüglich der künftigen Preisgestaltung, hin, antwortete zunächst Konzern-Kompagnon Michael Griffith: "Wir stoßen bei den Spielehändlern mit all unseren Plänen auf sehr große Akzeptanz und Unterstützung, egal ob beim Merchandising, der Vermarktung oder der Preisgestaltung." Kotick beließ es nicht dabei und fügte hinzu: "Wenn es nur nach mir ginge, würde ich die Preise noch weiter in die Höhe treiben!"....._


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (12. November 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> ich hab das mal verbessert!
> 
> _Money, Money, Money...
> *Activision Blizzard-Boss wünscht sich noch höhere Spielepreise*
> ...



1.) Tu mir bitte einen Gefallen! 
Wenn Du zitierst... dann richtig! Ich mags überhaupt nicht, wenn das Zitat überarbeitet wird und falsch wieder gegeben wird!!!!

2.) Wenn du Zitate aufnimmst wie dein "Money Money Money..." dann nenn auch bitte die Quelle!


----------



## Dropz (12. November 2009)

außerdem ist der Panda in Amerika ausverkauft das heißt viele Spieler reagieren auf den Itemshop durchaus positiv


----------



## Selidia (12. November 2009)

Oh Gott..

Zwingt euch jemand die Pets zu kaufen?!

Es ist lächerlich sich über sowas aufzuregen..


----------



## Dropz (12. November 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Oh Gott..
> 
> Zwingt euch jemand die Pets zu kaufen?!
> 
> Es ist lächerlich sich über sowas aufzuregen..


/sign


----------



## Natar (12. November 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Oh Gott..
> 
> Zwingt euch jemand die Pets zu kaufen?!
> 
> Es ist lächerlich sich über sowas aufzuregen..



auch noch 56 seiten haben es noch nicht alle kapiert ,das es nicht um pets geht

und weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caludra (12. November 2009)

Sry wenn ich frage, aber wie kann ein digitales Pet ausverkauft sein? Die haben doch keine bestimmte Stückzahl erschaffen oder etwa doch?

mfg


----------



## -Baru- (12. November 2009)

Caludra schrieb:


> Sry wenn ich frage, aber wie kann ein digitales Pet ausverkauft sein? Die haben doch keine bestimmte Stückzahl erschaffen oder etwa doch?
> 
> mfg



Steht ja auch in der News, dass sie nicht ausverkauft waren, sondern der Kauf an sich nicht funktionierte.


----------



## snif07 (12. November 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Oh Gott..
> 
> Zwingt euch jemand die Pets zu kaufen?!
> 
> Es ist lächerlich sich über sowas aufzuregen..



Du wirst dich schon noch wundern!


Suchen noch DD für Ulduar - Voraussetzung TOP Epix - TOP DMG - Und ein PET aus dem Blizzstore




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caludra (12. November 2009)

Ah oke, danke dir. Hab ich das wohl überlesen oder sowas in der Art. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (12. November 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> auch noch 56 seiten haben es noch nicht alle kapiert ,das es nicht um pets geht
> 
> und weiter
> 
> ...


um was denn dann? Nja ok wenn das der Anfang ist das man sich im Shop auch Waffen und Rüstungen kauft dann verstehe ich die aufregung aber wenn es sowie jetzt nur Pets zu kaufen gibt ist es im Prinzip doch egal... Außerdem wenn es dort Rüstungen und dergleichen gibt,dann wir bliiz wohl viele WoW-Spieler verlieren


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (12. November 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> um was denn dann? Nja ok wenn das der Anfang ist das man sich im Shop auch Waffen und Rüstungen kauft dann verstehe ich die aufregung aber wenn es sowie jetzt nur Pets zu kaufen gibt ist es im Prinzip doch egal... Außerdem wenn es dort Rüstungen und dergleichen gibt,dann wir bliiz wohl viele WoW-Spieler verlieren



Nein wird Blizzard nicht... wir sind alle süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dread01 (12. November 2009)

Und selbst wenn sie irgendwann mal "alles" über einen Itemshop verkaufen sollten ?
Was dann ?
Das Ende der Welt ?
Dann ist ja noch zeit bis 21.12.2012.

Man möchte fast meinen, so wie hier einige ragieren, das Blizz deren einzigsten Lebensinhalt liefert.
Alter Schwede-  da sollte man ja fast mal "einen" Suchtthread starte ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

Dread01 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn sie irgendwann mal "alles" über einen Itemshop verkaufen sollten ?
> Was dann ?


Das dauert dann ca. nen Monat und dann wachst Du auf und stellst fest, dass Du Dir die Hand an der Herdplatte verbrannt hast, obwohl Du vorgewarnt worden bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und leider gibts dann keine Pflaster mehr und auch kein kühles Wasser.


----------



## Dropz (12. November 2009)

diebeidenwarenes schrieb:


> Nein wird Blizzard nicht... wir sind alle süchtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube schon zumindest viele "Casuals" und die stellen momentan wohl den größten absatzmarkt da...


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2009)

Für mich ist der Item Shop das Ende von WoW. Für mich persönlich. Mein Account ist gekündigt. Vielleicht ändert sich der momentane Blizzardkurs nocheinmal, sodass ich ihn wieder reaktiviere, ich glaube aber nicht daran.

 Im Übrigen, wird mein Guide dann auch nichtmehr zur Verfügung stehen, spätestens ab dem 22 April wird es ihn nichtmehr geben, bzw. er wird nichtmehr aktualisiert werden. Ich will dieses Spiel in keinem Bereich mehr "unterstützen".

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=126803


----------



## Dread01 (12. November 2009)

So ?
Oder aber ich widme mich anderen Dingen und spiele dann kein Wow mehr ?
Seltsam - eine solche Option solls auch geben, selbst wenn es für einige Ohren (Augen) unwahrscheinlich klingt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ergo wird selten alles so heiß gegessen wies gekocht wird.
Aber ein hübscher Spruch ist es allemal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (12. November 2009)

Dread01 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn sie irgendwann mal "alles" über einen Itemshop verkaufen sollten ?
> Was dann ?
> Das Ende der Welt ?
> Dann ist ja noch zeit bis 21.12.2012.
> ...



was ich bisher mitbekommen habe ist, dass diese pets relativ gut verkauft werden

1. gewisse benutzer hier*auch ich aber psst* haben den verdacht, dass diese petverkaufsaktion ein test von blizzard ist
und die rechnung geht bisher für blizzact auf

2. verfolgt blizzard mit den zahlreichen zahlungspflichtigen dienstleistungen in letzter zeit einen gewissen kurs. 

nun, ist dieser verdacht so abwegig?

ist es nütlich dass wow-spieler in inoffiziellen wie auch in offiziellen foren den wow-betreibern klar macht:
- Viele von uns stehen nicht hinter diesen Verkäufen. Wir schauen euch auf die finger, treibts nicht zu weit auf die spitze.

da wird vielleicht einem gewissen kotick klar, dass er, um die kirche im dorf zu halten, wirklich jeglichen gedanken an spielrelevante itemverkäufe
im keim ersticken muss, denn auch er muss gewissen leuten rechenschaft ablegen


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (12. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das dauert dann ca. nen Monat und dann wachst Du auf und stellst fest, dass Du Dir die Hand an der Herdplatte verbrannt hast, obwohl Du vorgewarnt worden bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hahahaha... er schon wieder mit seiner Herdplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Egal... genug diskutiert hier... ich schau morgen nochmal rein ob sich was neues ergeben hat!

Vielleicht haben bis dahin ja auch die letzten Zweifeler begriffen das Blizzard ein wirtschaftlich denkendes Unternehmen ist
und wir alle ohne dieses Unternehmen, dass in den letzten Jahren wirklich alles richtig gemacht hat, hier überhaupt nicht 
miteinander reden und nicht monatlich rund 13€ investieren würden! 

So bis denne und...
1.) Schönen Feierabend (an die arbeitende Bevölkerung)
2.) Guten Morgen (an die Hartz4 Bevölkerung) 
3.) Macht nicht mehr so lange ihr müsst morgen früh zur Schule!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

diebeidenwarenes schrieb:


> Hahahaha... er schon wieder mit seiner Herdplatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mag halt Herdplatten, die hat jeder zu Hause, da hat bestimmt schon jeder mal die Hand drauf gehalten (ob absichtlich oder unabsichtlich) und jeder kann das Beispiel nachvollziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Herdplatten 4 President!

Edit: Die kann man sicher auch irgendwann im Blizzard-Store kaufen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dread01 (12. November 2009)

Herdplattenzitate sind doch toll !
Das spricht zumindest für eine intakte Küche ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist wichtig und richtig Aufmerksam durchs leben zu gehen.
Allerdings sofort einen Strick anzufertigen mittels welchem man Blizzard schon "vorbereitend" winkt ist unsinn.
Ein Unternehmen das es seit Jahren geschafft hat eine breite Klientell zu erzeugen und zu halten wird sich nicht mir Peanuts abgeben.

Wenn die einen kostenpflichtigen "Kauf-dir-was-du-willst-Shop" einrichten, passiert das mit einem Hammerschlag.
Auch die "Test" Begründung ist schlüssig - oder aber tatsächlich lediglich ein Marketingthema ?

Was es auch immer sein wird - Blizz lässt sich nicht so banal in die Karten kucken - und wenns dann doch so kommt ?
Who cares ?
Spiel ich halt was anderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (12. November 2009)

Ihr seid doch panne... wie kann man sich über sowas aufregen?

Das sind Pets, etwas SINNLOSERES gibt es in WoW nicht... wo ist das Problem das man die jetzt kaufen kann`? da könnter euch direkt aufregen das man sich WoW-T-shirts kaufen kann...


Und selbst wenn man sich T-sets kaufen könnte, NIEMAND WIRKLICH NIEMAND zwingt euch dazu diese zu kaufen... besonders keine Pets/Reittiere usw...


----------



## Dropz (12. November 2009)

Für die Menschen die sich in dem Spiel eine Excistens aufgebaut haben ist  "Who cares ?" und "Spiel ich halt was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" garnicht so einfach


----------



## -Baru- (12. November 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> Excistens



Augenkrebs!


----------



## Dropz (12. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Augenkrebs!


tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es war aber keine Absicht


----------



## -Baru- (12. November 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> tut mir leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das glaub ich dir, aber dafür gibt es einen edit Button


----------



## Credom (12. November 2009)

ok leute mal ganz im ernst ...

1. vote 4 close weil das der dämlichste Thread is den ich hier seid langem gelesen hab

2. werdet ihr GEZWUNGEN irgendwas zu kaufen? NEIN VERDAMMT ! hört auf euch über so nen scheiss aufzuregen wenn sich leute sowas kaufen, bitte schön dann hamse halt das geld dafür na und ? 

das Game macht es auch nich kaputt nur Blizz macht es reicher !

und 

3. ich hab jetzt öfter gelesen "Ich hör vll deswegen auf" (sinngemäß) ihr habt es vorher nich getan also tun 99% es jetzt auch nich also seid so gut und lasst diese dummen posts!




btw: again vote 4 close weil der thread total sinnfrei is!


----------



## Dropz (12. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir, aber dafür gibt es einen edit Button


ich wei aber nicht was ich editen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dread01 (12. November 2009)

Exsistenz ?
Wovon sprichst du jetzt genau ?

Den ingame Freunden ?
Nimm sie einfach mit in dein neues Spiel.
Den Erfolgen ?
Sei versichert - auch in einem anderen Spiel wirst du die Erfolge wieder bekommen.

Oder aber: einfach mal durchatmen und abwarten was tatsächlich passiert.
Sowas schont die Nerven und man kann sich wegen anderer (evtl. wichtigeren) Dingen gedanken machen.

Alles nicht möglich ?
Dann evtl. mal eine Wow Pause einlegen.

Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (12. November 2009)

ich spiele momentan kein WoW und zähle mich auch nicht zu den Leuten die trauern wenn sich das spiel dahingehend verändert das sie keinen Spaß mehr daren haben


----------



## Dread01 (12. November 2009)

Na dann war die Diskussion (fast) unnötig ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (12. November 2009)

finde ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (12. November 2009)

Credom schrieb:


> ok leute mal ganz im ernst ...
> 
> 1. vote 4 close weil das der dämlichste Thread is den ich hier seid langem gelesen hab
> ...
> btw: again vote 4 close weil der thread total sinnfrei is!



Sinnfreier als dein Beitrag kann er eigentlich kaum sein.


----------



## Credom (12. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Sinnfreier als dein Beitrag kann er eigentlich kaum sein.


für mich is das hier ein extrem sinnfreier beitrag ... seid wow casual freundlicher gestaltet wird und man alles nachgeschmissen bekommt war jedem klar das blizz nur noch aufs geld aus ist .... sich JETZT noch über nen banalen onlineshop aufzuregen find ich total sinnfrei zumal es den spielfluss nicht tangiert!


ich bleib bei meiner meinung das das hier ein sinnfreier thread is ! Punkt aus ende


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2009)

Traurig, dass keiner hier weiterdenken kann. Die Argumente der meisten bestehen aus "Es zwingt euch keiner das zu kaufen". Wie kann man geistig nur so unterbelichtet sein. Einfach nur: Dumm.


----------



## Grushdak (12. November 2009)

@ über mir

/reported

Langsam reicht es mal, mit Beleidigungen nur so um sich zu schmeissen!!
Dazu noch von jemandem, der hier bei Buffed gerade erst aus dem Ei geschlüpft ist ...
Nur was erwartet man denn hier noch ... ja/nein ... gut/schlecht ....heul/*Taschentuch reich* etc. ....


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ über mir
> 
> /reported
> 
> ...



Wenn du das als Beleidigung ansiehst, dann bitte.


----------



## Ratsepuh (12. November 2009)

Also nach dem was ich hier alles gelesen habe, denke ich das einige Leute hier echt null Ahnung von irgendwas haben.

1.) Warum 10€ für ein pet und nur 5€ gespendet? Ganz einfach. Die Entwicklung kostet Geld, die Kreditkartentransaktion kostet Geld usw. Da bleiben von den restlichen 5€ nicht mehr viel über.

2.) Warum verkauft Blizz Sachen? bzw. verlangt für neue Sachen, (die übrigens keinerlei Vorteile bringen) Geld? Ganz einfach schlagt mal unter dem Begriff AG (Aktiengesellschaft) nach und versucht dahinter zu kommen, wie das funktioniert. Vielleicht geht dem ein oder anderen dann ein Licht auf. (Wobei ich denke das es bei manchen eher dunkel bleiben wird) Kleiner Tip: Umsatzsteigerung, Gewinnsteigerung, Aktienindex, Ausschüttung etc. Zweiter Tip: Jedes Jahr die gleichen Einnahmen sind schlecht. Steigerung ist nötig.

3.) Jeder kann etwas davon haben. Müsst euch nur Aktien besorgen. dann werdet ihr an der Gewinnausschüttung beteiligt und könnt euch euer Geld wieder holen :-) Setzt aber einen gewissen Invest voraus und schon seid ihr diejenigen, die froh über solche Neuerungen sind. Mehr Einnahmen -> mehr Ausschüttung.

4.) Selbst wenn Dinge von Blizz verkauft werden. Warum nicht? Ist ihr gutes Recht. WOW ist ihr Eigentum und man erwirbt mit den 13€ monatlich lediglich ein Nutzungsrecht und kein Mitspracherecht oder irgendetwas anderes. Oder würdet ihr euch vorschreiben lassen, was ihr mit euren Sachen zu tun habt? Verleiht mal etwas an einen Kumpel und lasst euch dann von ihm vorschreiben, was ihr mit eurem Eigentum zu tun habt. Denke nicht das ihr da begeistert wärt. Oder anderes Beispiel Leasing. Könnt ihr mit einem geleasten Auto machen was ihr wollt? Ich denke mal nicht. Die Karre gehört euch nämlich nicht. Ihr dürft sie nur nutzen.

5.) Es wird keiner gezwungen irgendetwas zu tun oder auch nur einen einzigen Cent zu bezahlen. Es steht jedem frei mit dem Game aufzuhören, die Möglichkeiten zu nutzen, oder es einfach zu lassen und weiter zu spielen wie bisher.

6.) Einige Leute leben anscheinend in ihrer kleinen selbstgebastelten Welt. Wo bekommt man heute noch etwas für Lau? Richtig. Nirgends.

7.) Ich finde die Combo Pet für Geld und Spende gut. Warum? GAAANNNZZZZ einfach. Wie viele würden freiwillig Geld hergeben, ohne etwas dafür zu bekommen? Die wenigsten kämen auf den Gedanken. So regt man die Leute auch einmal dazu an, etwas Gutes zu tun. Und Firmen wie Blizz schaffen das mit relativ geringem Aufwand.

So nun aber. Legt los und fallt über mich her weil ich die Träume des ein oder anderen der "Perfekten Rosa Zuckerwelt" zerstört habe. (BÖSER KAPITALISMUS und PFUI freie Marktwirtschaft) /Ironie aus

PS: Eigentlich wollte ich mir die Pets nicht holen. Aber das Geld ist es mit wert, genau die Heuler hier zu nerven, sollte mir einer Ingame über den Weg rennen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrii (12. November 2009)

Ratsepuh schrieb:


> Also nach dem was ich hier alles gelesen habe, denke ich das einige Leute hier echt null Ahnung von irgendwas haben.
> 
> 1.) Warum 10€ für ein pet und nur 5€ gespendet? Ganz einfach. Die Entwicklung kostet Geld, die Kreditkartentransaktion kostet Geld usw. Da bleiben von den restlichen 5€ nicht mehr viel über.
> 
> ...



Ganz deiner Meinung bis auf eines, das die Spende die Blizz macht völlig irrelevant ist im Vergleich zu den Einnahmen, dh. das ist Werbung nicht nächstenliebe, erwarte ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Maximolider (12. November 2009)

hiho...
ich werde mir die pets nicht holen,ich würde aber auch sonnst nichts aus dem itemshop kaufen,selbst wenn es da epix geben würde in zukunft!
selbst wenn das unfassbare wirklich passiert und blizz t-sets verkauft,ja und?ich kaufe es trotzdem nicht,wow wird auch ohne zusatzkohle weiter funktionieren,brauche ich dann halt länger um meine ausrüstung zu kriegen,hab ich auch länger spaß am raiden,ganz einfach.und wenn jemand anderes dadurch einen vorteil hat ist es mir auch egal,ich muss ja nicht mit ihm zusammen spielen.

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Sonnyx (12. November 2009)

Ratsepuh schrieb:


> Also nach dem was ich hier alles gelesen habe, denke ich das einige Leute hier echt null Ahnung von irgendwas haben.
> 
> 1.) Warum 10€ für ein pet und nur 5€ gespendet? Ganz einfach. Die Entwicklung kostet Geld, die Kreditkartentransaktion kostet Geld usw. Da bleiben von den restlichen 5€ nicht mehr viel über.
> 
> ...



/sign

Stimme zu 100% zu. Besonders gefällt mir der Teil mit BÖSER KAPITALISMUS und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielen ist glaub ich nicht klar, dass Blizzard ein ganz normales Unternehmen ist und das einzige Ziel eines Unternehmens ist die Steigerung seines GEWINNS. Daher ist dieser Schritt doch völlig logisch und es interessiert mich auch kein Stück, ob da jetzt jemand steht mit so einem dummen PET(!), das nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts, bringt. Fertig. Aus.


----------



## Nerolon (12. November 2009)

iteam shop ist gemein, weil sie den leuten anderen gegenüber nicht die chance geben alles im spiel zuerreichen. naja ... mir ist es eigendlich egal solange sie keine "richtigen" vorteile bringen


----------



## sko1970 (12. November 2009)

ich verstehe euer problem nicht
solang keine waffen oder klamotten items verkauft werden is mir das wurscht
jede grosse firma ob film oder spiel macht merchandising
und keiner zwingt dort jemanden etwas zu kaufen
blizzard liefert top spiele ab und die möchten in der herstellung bezahlt 
und wenn bei den bossen noch ein ferrari bei raus kommt is mir das total egal
ich hab mein spass und das ist die hauptsache.


----------



## Enyalios (12. November 2009)

Maximolider schrieb:


> hiho...
> ich werde mir die pets nicht holen,ich würde aber auch sonnst nichts aus dem itemshop kaufen,selbst wenn es da epix geben würde in zukunft!
> selbst wenn das unfassbare wirklich passiert und blizz t-sets verkauft,ja und?ich kaufe es trotzdem nicht,wow wird auch ohne zusatzkohle weiter funktionieren,brauche ich dann halt länger um meine ausrüstung zu kriegen,hab ich auch länger spaß am raiden,ganz einfach.und wenn jemand anderes dadurch einen vorteil hat ist es mir auch egal,ich muss ja nicht mit ihm zusammen spielen.
> 
> ...



Leichter als jetzt kam man in der gesamten WoW-geschichte nicht an T-Sets, von daher denke ich nicht das Blizzard welche in einem Shop anbietet solange es mit Abo-Gebühren läuft. Mounts halte ich persönlich für möglich, genauso wie irgendwelche Fungegenstände (Skins etc.). 

@Grushdak:

Wenn du mir jetzt noch die Logik erklärst warum die Meinung eines Posters mit über 1600 Beiträgen mehr wert sein soll als die eines Posters mit 40 Beiträgen ...


----------



## Schlaubel (12. November 2009)

OMG, dringend mit WoW aufhören.

Pets im Itemshop.
Damit ist das fass voll. damit sind andere ja mega im vorteil und ich steh so scheiße da.

also sowas lass ich mir nich bieten

BEEP BEEP IRONIE

um das ganz noch ein bisschen konstruktiv zu gestalten:

wer denkt blizzard wäre wirklich so doof und würde kampfentscheidende items zum verkauf anbieten, is viel dummer als blizzard es je sein könnte.
das wäre der größte schnitzer ins eigene fleisch. sie wissen wie sie sich verkaufen.
Und alle am flamen. denkt ihr die würden die pets nich zum verkauf anbieten, wenn sich das nicht rentieren würde?
und wer sagt "geldgeile säcke", das ist ein wirtschaftliches Unternehmen, mit der Absicht möglich viel Gewinn zu erzielen. Würdet ihr an deren Stelle es anders machen?
Ich denke nicht. 
Aber mir auch wurscht. Ich kaufs mir nicht, bewundere auch keinen der mit so nem Ding herumläuft. Aber ich habe keine Angst das es jemals Gegenstände die für den Endcontent wichtig sind zum kauf gibt.

Danke
Bye


----------



## Darkblood-666 (12. November 2009)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Traurig, dass keiner hier weiterdenken kann. Die Argumente der meisten bestehen aus "Es zwingt euch keiner das zu kaufen". Wie kann man geistig nur so unterbelichtet sein. Einfach nur: Dumm.



Ach warum auch weiterdenken in diesem Fall? Es gibt nix weiterzudenken. Blizzard verkauft nun Pets. Und? Blizzard hat sich schon vor Jahren zum Thema Itemshop geäussert und erklärt das sie auf keinen Fall Items verkaufen werden die einen Spielvorteil bringen.
Doch was geschieht in der Community, sobald Blizzard etwas so unnutzes wie Pets verkauft? Die Nörgler und Hobbykolleriker starten mal wieder nen Wahnsinns Flamewar against the Big Bad Schneesturm und begründen ihr Aggro sein mit Vermutungen und Halbwahrheiten.

Edith fällt gerade noch ein dass ich mich auch noch nie gewundert hab das mein Vermieter mir niemals Pflanzen und Deko für meine Wohnung schenkt und das obwohl ich doch Miete bezahl, unverschämtheit!


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2009)

Viele verstehen hier nicht den eigentlichen Grund, warum sich so Leute, wie ich über diesen Pet - Shop aufregen. Wir regen uns sicher nicht auf, weil es da jetzt 2 Pets gibt, wovon bei einem sogar Spenden abgehen. Auch ich finde die Sache mit der Sepnde Top, jedoch hätten sie auch ruhig 70% spenden können.

Der eigentliche Grund der Aufregung ist, dass dieser Shop so sicher ausgebaut wird, wie die nächsten Wartungsarbeiten kommen. Jetzt wird erstmal eine lange zeit nichts passieren, bis Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist. Dann werden langsam Stück für Stück neue Pets hinzugefügt, dann tastet man sich an Mounts und später an Funitems ran. Von Spendenaktionen isind dann sicherlich keine Spuren mehr zu sehen.

Jetzt fragen sich viele: "Ja, mein Gott, was ist denn nun sooo schlimm daran, das es da jetzt so sinnlosen Kram in einem Shop gibt? Die bringen doch keinem irgendeinen Vorteil oder sonst etwas und keiner ist gezwungen diese Pets oder was auch immer zu kaufen."

Auf den ersten Blick mag diese Aussage durchaus stimmen, doch muss man mal ein bisschen weiter denken und sich damit intensiver auseinandersetzen. Sicherlich bringt es keinen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern im Bezug auf den Charakter selber, darum geht es aber auch nicht.

Wir alle spielen dieses Spiel, weil es uns Spaß macht und jedem macht das Spiel auf eine andere Art und Weise Spaß. Die einen raiden gerne, andere betreiben gerne PvP, viele twinken gerne, andere wiederrum questen sehr gerne und dann gibt es noch die Mount und Petsammler.

In diesem Spiel ist folglich ALLES Content. Nur ist für jeden ein anderer Teil des Contents ansprechender als der andere Teil, wie oben bereits genannt, spielt jeder auf seine eigene Art und Weise.

Nun könnte man mit dem Argument kommen: "Blizzard kann es eben nicht jedem Recht machen." An diesem Argumen ist nichts auszusetzen und ich will es auch nicht bestreiten, es wird immer Meckerer geben, weil wiegesagt jeder andere Vorlieben hat. Bei dem Pet - Shop ist es aber anderst, hierbei geht es um ECHTES Geld. 

Angebote wie der Fraktionswechsel oder die Namensänderung haben keinen direkten Einfluss auf den Besitz und Wert eines Charakters, da es halt nur ein Wechsel, bzw. eine Änderung ist. Bei den Pets ist es nun aber so, das sie direkt Einfluss auf einen Charakter nehmen, da man sie im Spiel verwenden kann. Sie sind gleichzusetzen mit Epics, es sind genauso Items. Für den einen sind Epics wertlos, für den anderen Pets.

Durch den Pet - Shop wird den Leuten also Content vorenthalten, esseidenn man kauft diese Pets. Manche kaufen es sich dann, andere nicht, sei es aus dem Grund, das sie für sowas kein Geld übrig haben, oder weil sie es einfach nicht einsehen. Andere kaufen es, weil sie es sich leisten können und an D I E S E R Stelle beginnt die Zweiklassengesellschaft in WoW.

Jeder, der sich das Pet nicht kauft, muss im Spiel dann immer sehen, wie andere mit diesem tollen Pet rumrennen. Für Pet Freunde durchaus eine kleine Katastrophe. Man wird also indirekt zum Kauf angestiftet. Es ist auch kein Zufall, dass ausgerechnet die Pets für Geld supertolle Effekte und alles haben.

In den Nutzungsbedingungen von WoW steht, das neben den monatlichen Gebühren, keine weiteren Kosten für Gegenstände im Spiel anfallen dürfen. Blizzard hat mit der Einführung des Pet - Shops gegen ihre eigene Nutzungsbestimmungen verstoßen. Wenn ein MMO monatliche Gebühren hat, sollten mit diesen gebühren ohnehin JEDER Teil des Contents für jeden abgedeckt sein. Ein MMO finanziert sich über Gebühren ODER Itemshop, keineswegs beides.

Es ist logisch das Blizzard auf Geld aus ist, man kann nicht erwarten, das es ihnen egal ist. Jedes Unternehmen will Gewinn machen, doch der entscheidende Punkt ist, WIE man diesen Gewinn erzielt und dies sollte nicht auf den Nachteil anderer und die Verstoßung der eigenen Nutzungsbestimmungen basieren. 


Manchmal sollte man einfach ein wenig weiterdenken, als irgend ein haltloses Agument in den Raum zu werfen und solche wie mich als "eklopt" abzustempeln, ohne das Thema ein wenig zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Enyalios (12. November 2009)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Blizzard hat sich schon vor Jahren zum Thema Itemshop geäussert und erklärt das sie auf keinen Fall Items verkaufen werden die einen Spielvorteil bringen.



Du meinst genauso wie es nie Fraktionswechsel, PVE-PVP Serverwechsel etc. geben wird ?

Achso ja, speziell beim PVE auf PVP-Serverwechsel hatte blizzard eigentlich wirklich gute und nachvollziehbare Gründe WARUM es das nie geben wird.


----------



## Maximolider (12. November 2009)

habe ich nichtmal gelesen,das es die pets später auch als drop gibt?dann könnten die petsammler,an die ich wirklich nicht gedacht habe,diese ja wie immer farmen.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (12. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Du meinst genauso wie es nie Fraktionswechsel, PVE-PVP Serverwechsel etc. geben wird ?
> 
> Achso ja, speziell beim PVE auf PVP-Serverwechsel hatte blizzard eigentlich wirklich gute und nachvollziehbare Gründe WARUM es das nie geben wird.



Ja der Punkt geht an dich. Ich bin aber der Meinung das Equip im Itemshop schon ein wenig grössere Auswirckungen hätte und dass das auch Blizzard bewusst ist.


----------



## Grushdak (12. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> @Grushdak:
> Wenn du mir jetzt noch die Logik erklärst warum die Meinung eines Posters mit über 1600 Beiträgen mehr wert sein soll als die eines Posters mit 40 Beiträgen ...


Meine Meinung ist überhaupt nicht mehr  wehrt.
Das habe ich auch nie gesagt.

Es ging um die Beleidigung "geistig unterbelichtet"!
So etwas muss überhaupt nicht sein - egal von wem - und schon gar nicht fördernd, 
wenn man das dort gleich macht, wo man gerade erstmal hinzugestossen ist.
Richtig beleidigt habe ich hier seit über 3 Jahren noch niemanden - (zumindest gab es noch keine Bechwerden^^)

Und je nachdem - kann wer 20k Post haben und der andere nur seinen 1. Post machen -
der aber weitaus hilfreicher ist - als der  Post des Anderen gerade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur wie gesagt, darum ging es mir gar nicht ...

gn8


----------



## Shadria (12. November 2009)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wir alle spielen dieses Spiel, weil es uns Spaß macht und jedem macht das Spiel auf eine andere Art und Weise Spaß. Die einen raiden gerne, andere betreiben gerne PvP, viele twinken gerne, andere wiederrum questen sehr gerne und dann gibt es noch die Mount und Petsammler.
> ...
> Durch den Pet - Shop wird den Leuten also Content vorenthalten, esseidenn man kauft diese Pets. Manche kaufen es sich dann, andere nicht, sei es aus dem Grund, das sie für sowas kein Geld übrig haben, oder weil sie es einfach nicht einsehen. Andere kaufen es, weil sie es sich leisten können und an D I E S E R Stelle beginnt die Zweiklassengesellschaft in WoW.



Ich hab mir jetzt deinen Post 2x in Ruhe durchgelesen.... drüber nachgedacht und möchte dir folgendes sagen:

Diese "Zweiklassengesellschaft" gab es doch schon immer. Was ich meine: es gibt diejenigen die viel Zeit in WoW verbringen können (z.B. Schüler, Studenten, Arbeitslose.... ) und auf der anderen Seite z.B. Familienväter / -mütter die neben der Familie noch arbeiten müssen und so nur "selten" WoW spielen können.

Seltene Pets konnten früher von den "Vielspielern" erfarmt/erkauft werden.... "Wenigspieler" hatten da keine Chance.... sie hatten weder die Zeit um die Pets zu erfarmen noch die Zeit um das Gold für den Petkauf zu erfarmen.

Bisher war es doch immer so: die "Vielspieler" konnten z.B. regelmässig raiden gehen.... haben den kompletten "Content" sehen/durchspielen können. Die "Wenigspieler" hatte keine Chance...

Wenn du jetzt argumentierst "tja... da haben die Wenigspieler halt Pech oder müssen sich ein anderes Spiel suchen.."... da halte ich dagegen mit "tja... wer sich das Pet nicht leisten kann, der halt Pech oder muss sich ein anderes Spiel suchen..."


----------



## Possessed (12. November 2009)

Bin leidenschaftlicher Sammler von Sachen wie Haustiere oder Reittiere aber ich hoffe, dass Blizzard nicht ernsthaft glaubt, dass ich jetzt für sowas echtes Geld ausgeben werde. Blizz, kommt mal wieder runter von eurem Trip :-p


----------



## Grushdak (12. November 2009)

Nyrii schrieb:


> ... bis auf eines, das die Spende die Blizz macht völlig irrelevant ist im Vergleich zu den Einnahmen, dh. das ist Werbung nicht nächstenliebe, erwarte ich aber auch nicht.


Das ist eine anmaßende Unterstellung die keinem zusteht.

Wenn ich im Jahr 10k € verdienen tue - und spende *NUR* paar € im Jahr an wen - dann ist es auch eine Spende und keine Werbung!
Es kann uns doch mal völlig egal sein, in welcher Höhe die Spende ausfällt - Spende ist Spende.
Und jeder, der wirklich Geld besitzt, kann doch damit tun, was ihm beliebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (13. November 2009)

Shadria schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt argumentierst "tja... da haben die Wenigspieler halt Pech oder müssen sich ein anderes Spiel suchen.."... da halte ich dagegen mit "tja... wer sich das Pet nicht leisten kann, der halt Pech oder muss sich ein anderes Spiel suchen..."



Eventuell hättest du nach dem Quote noch weiterlesen sollen. Da kam dann der Teil wo er die Aussage erklärte.

Nur so als Tip !


----------



## Darkblood-666 (13. November 2009)

Ich würde niemals Geld für ein Pet ausgeben es sei denn ich hätte mehr als genug Geld oder ich würd jemanden kennen der sich wirklich über so ein Pet als Geburtstags geschenk freuen würde.

Ich seh es aber auch so, das es für viele die hart arbeiten gehen und nicht soviel Zeit haben ne nette möglichkeit gibt auch mal ein kleines bisschen ingame Luxus zu ergattern ohne ewig daraufhin farmen zu müssen.

Die Optimale Lösung wär dann wohl die zusätliche Möglichkeit die Pets als sehr *sehr* aufwendige Ingame Belohnung einzubauen dann hätten alle was davon und Petsammelfreaks hätten die Wahl.

Aber im prinzip geht es auch dann immernoch nur um den Service und nicht ums Geld, denn die 10eur hat man schneller verdient als so manches Pet ingame erarbeitet.

Blizzard dadurch übermässige Geldgier zu unterstellen find echt daneben. Denn auch wenn es dem einem oder anderem so vorkommen mag ein Spiel dieser Grössenordnung ist für alle beteiligten sehr viel Arbeit und für die Verantwortungsträger nicht gerade ein Pappenstiel.
Und Blizzard ist vor WoW immer dafür bekannt gewesen auch wirklich nur Qualität abzuliefern im gegensatz zu so manch anderen Entwicklern.
Man muss sich mal Überlegen was ein Spiel dieser Grössenordnung für nen Riesenrattenschwanz an Arbeitern und technik nach sich zieht.
Hinzu kommt dann noch das Blizzard den Bazen Kohle den sie verdienen nicht so ohne weiteres Komplett in die eigene Tasche stecken.
Sie finanzieren damit den erhalt vorhandener Projekte und die Qualitativ hochwertige Entwicklung weiterer Projekte.
Was meint ihr wielange die Leute von Blizzard an dem Spiel gearbeitet haben bevor sie auch nur einen Cent damit verdient haben?
Natürlich macht Blizzard sowas auch um Geld zu verdienen aber mit sicherheit nicht als oberste Priorität, da gäbe es sicher weniger Aufwendige Wege für die Firmenleitung.

Ja hört sich für viele natürlich nach dem typischen Fanboy gequatsche an, ist aber mit Sicherheit weitaus durchdachter als das übliche Flameboy gefassel.

Edit beschwert sich gerade über meine katastrophale Groß/Kleinschreibung und Wörtertrennung. Sorry for that 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (13. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Eventuell hättest du nach dem Quote noch weiterlesen sollen. Da kam dann der Teil wo er die Aussage erklärte.
> 
> Nur so als Tip !


Eventuell hättest du meinen Post ganz lesen sollen, da steht drin das ich alles 2x gelesen habe.
Nur so als Tip!

Aber ich kann mich gerne nochmal dazu äussern. Du beziehst dich ja sicherlich hierauf:


Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ...
> Jeder, der sich das Pet nicht kauft, muss im Spiel dann immer sehen, wie andere mit diesem tollen Pet rumrennen. Für Pet Freunde durchaus eine kleine Katastrophe. Man wird also indirekt zum Kauf angestiftet. Es ist auch kein Zufall, dass ausgerechnet die Pets für Geld supertolle Effekte und alles haben.
> ...


....siehe meinen vorherigen Post



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ...
> In den Nutzungsbedingungen von WoW steht, das neben den monatlichen Gebühren, keine weiteren Kosten für Gegenstände im Spiel anfallen dürfen. Blizzard hat mit der Einführung des Pet - Shops gegen ihre eigene Nutzungsbestimmungen verstoßen.
> ...


Wo steht in den Nutzungsbedingungen von WoW steht, das neben den monatlichen Gebühren, keine weiteren Kosten für Gegenstände im Spiel anfallen dürfen? Ich finde da nichts.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ein MMO monatliche Gebühren hat, sollten mit diesen gebühren ohnehin JEDER Teil des Contents für jeden abgedeckt sein. Ein MMO finanziert sich über Gebühren ODER Itemshop, keineswegs beides.


Warum geht beides nicht? Begründung? Wo stehen die Regeln wie ein MMO finanziert werden muss?



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist logisch das Blizzard auf Geld aus ist, man kann nicht erwarten, das es ihnen egal ist. Jedes Unternehmen will Gewinn machen, doch der entscheidende Punkt ist, WIE man diesen Gewinn erzielt und dies sollte nicht auf den Nachteil anderer und die Verstoßung der eigenen Nutzungsbestimmungen basieren.
> ...


Das mit dem Nachteil hatte ich in meinem Post schon erklärt... da hätte jeder "Wenigspieler" auch einen Nachteil (siehe meinen vorherigen Post).
Das mit den Nutzungsbestimmungen hab ich immer noch nicht gefunden..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (13. November 2009)

1) . Der Item shop ist keine Pflicht, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 2) . Man muß WOW nicht spielen, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 3) . Spielt doch was anderes, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Please close:Man kann sich ja das gejammer nicht mehr ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 PS.@Buffeditte eine Extra Heul- Ecke einrichten aber besonders kennzeichnen,nicht das zufällig draufgeklickt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (13. November 2009)

So,

bin auch wieder da!

Ach du meine Güte... 58 Seiten an Pro und Contra und geflame!

Respekt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Letzendlich haben wir 5 Fraktionen, die hier vertreten sind:

1.) Ist mir so was von total WURSCHT ob ich jetzt PETS kaufen kann... ich bin süchtig und hab Fun an WOW!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2.) Ich habe nix anderes zu tun als den ganzen Tag zu zocken, hab mir so eine EXISTENZ im Spiel aufgebaut... WOW ist mein Leben! Wenn man jetzt Items kaufen kann, bricht meine Welt zusammen. Ich bin Hellseher und weiss da kommt auch irgendwann Equip... Mein gutes gefarmtes ist dann bald nix mehr wert... bekommt man bald fürn paar Euro hinterhergeschmissen... wo soll das nur enden ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3.) NEIDER (ja soll es auch geben!) "Es sollen alle die gleiche Chance haben!"
4.) (aber die haben wir in fast jedem Fred...) KLUGSCHEISSER... die aktuell noch nicht mal spielen und zu allem und jedem nen Comment abgeben müssen
5.) den Mann mit den Herdplatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sorry der musste jetzt sein!) 
Na ja ... jeder so wie er mag und ich denke zu dem Thema ist so langsam auch alles gesagt...oder nicht...oder doch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin gespannt ob wir die 100 Seiten auch noch schaffen!

Ich hoffe nicht und /vote 4 close!


----------



## dd2ren (13. November 2009)

Ist schon extrem wie manche wegen so einem belanglosem Mist weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , geht einfach unter Abo und kündigt wenn es euch nicht passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich würde doch nicht für etwas zahlen womit ich nicht zufrieden bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  manche sollten sich echt mal weniger mit zocken beschäftigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hatte jetzt mal wieder 1 Monat WoW gespielt und mein Abo ist seit einer Woche abgelaufen und ich verlänger das auch nicht , manche sind echt zu tief im Sumpf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yorra (13. November 2009)

58 Seiten sinnloses rumgeflenne...bin begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WTF was ist los mit euch... geht an die frische Luft oder geht mal mit euren Freundinnen weg oder so...
 BITTE BITTE BUFFED SCHLIESST DIESEN THREAD!


Ich geh mir letzt einen schlapplachen über Leute die sich so dermassen über ein GAME aufregen können...
und thx Blizzard dank euch ist hier bei Buffed immer schön was los (MIMI usw)


----------



## dd2ren (13. November 2009)

Yorra schrieb:


> Ich geh mir letzt einen schlapplachen über Leute die sich so dermassen über ein GAME aufregen können...
> und thx Blizzard dank euch ist hier bei Buffed immer schön was los (MIMI usw)




Jo , ich lach mich hier auch schon kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie kann man sich über so einem Mist überhaupt Gedanken machen , in der Schule bestimmt sechsen aber Hauptsache T9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schön dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ya2So4 (13. November 2009)

10 &#8364; für ein popeliges pixeltierchen? lol wers braucht...
Stört mich nicht dass Blizzard den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zieht, die wollen das ja anscheinend so also können alle zufrieden sein.

Ist halt irgendwo dekadent , dem Penner an der Straßenecke gibt man dann nix weil das Geld ist ja hart erarbeitet xD


----------



## Ravenyard (13. November 2009)

Dem Penner am Straßenrand gibt man nix, weil er sich sein ALGII holen kann. Wenn er dazu zu eitel ist hat er Pech. Er braucht dafür nicht mal ein  Bankkonto. Einfach nur hingehen und holen. Und dann eben NICHT Alk dafür kaufen.

Gut, das Pet werden auch viele Kids kaufen, die monatlich einfach zu viel TG bekommen, weil ihre Eltern meinen, Kinder müsse man modern erziehen. Diese Kids lesen dann auch nicht was irgendwer irgendwo in ein Forum schreibt. Sie können es, darum machen sie es. Guck ma, gibt hier auch Leute die dumm labern können, deshalb machen sie es. Ich nehm mich da nicht mal raus ;D das ganze Thema ist sowieso fürn Ar* weil Blizz das sowas von egal ist, was wir meinen. WOW geht dem Ende entgegen..... und wegen "irgend eines anderen Games" wird Diablo 3 auf mind. 2011 verschoben, na was DAS wohl sein wird. Blizzard und wer auch dahintersteckt sind Kapitalisten und die machen das nicht aus Spaß, sonst wäre WOW kostenlos ne?

Es wird bei Sammlerstücken bleiben, wie sinnvoll oder nützlich die auch sein mögen sei mal dahingestellt. Selbst ein gutes Item für ne normale Hero Ini würde ich akzeptabel finden, solang es kein HighEnd Equip ist und wie ich aus vielen Spielen mitbekommen habe gibt es auch Leute, die sowas unterbinden. Dann fliegen die Leute eben aus der Gilde, wenn sie sowas kaufen.

Wenn man WILL, kann man viel bewegen, aber hey, wir sind in Deutschland. Stell mir grad so vor, wie 500 Spieler zeitgleich in SW stehen und brüllen: Wir sind das Volk! Schafft kaufbare Items ab! Na dat wäre ja ma was. Werden dann alle von NPC Wachen niedergeknüppelt.

In diesem Sinne mit bissl Ironie und Sarkasmus. Spart das Zitieren, lese ich eh nicht.

Vielen dank


----------



## Raaandy (13. November 2009)

es geht überhaupt nicht um die 2 tiere. es geht darum was daraus resultieren könnte. 

ich glaube aber das die strategie die blizz verfolgt, zeitgemäß ist. bioware machts genauso mit swtor, du zahlst deine abogebühr, zusätzlich gibts einen item shop was da angeboten wird ist noch unklar.

früher oder später werden die 12 euro nurnoch da sein, um den server nutzen zu können, wer dann noch ein paar euro drauflegt, wird schneller laufen, fliegen, leveln oder sonst was können. 
soalng es jetzt noch kosmetische artiekel sind ist es mir egal...man sieht eher wer so krank ist und sich ein pixel ding kauft was nix kann, und 10 euro kostet. das geld könnte man besser investieren, aber jedem das seine.

ps: ich find den pingu recht kuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den gibts umsonst =)


----------



## Credom (13. November 2009)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Viele verstehen hier nicht den eigentlichen Grund, warum sich so Leute, wie ich über diesen Pet - Shop aufregen. Wir regen uns sicher nicht auf, weil es da jetzt 2 Pets gibt, wovon bei einem sogar Spenden abgehen. Auch ich finde die Sache mit der Sepnde Top, jedoch hätten sie auch ruhig 70% spenden können.



Du vergisst hier anscheinend auch das die pets entwickelt werden mussten und das die Transaktion (also von deiner bank auf ihr Konto) auch nich kostenfrei ist. ausserdem ist blizzard ein AG die natürlich auf gewinn aus ist!




Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Grund der Aufregung ist, dass dieser Shop so sicher ausgebaut wird, wie die nächsten Wartungsarbeiten kommen. Jetzt wird erstmal eine lange zeit nichts passieren, bis Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist. Dann werden langsam Stück für Stück neue Pets hinzugefügt, dann tastet man sich an Mounts und später an Funitems ran. Von Spendenaktionen isind dann sicherlich keine Spuren mehr zu sehen.
> 
> Jetzt fragen sich viele: "Ja, mein Gott, was ist denn nun sooo schlimm daran, das es da jetzt so sinnlosen Kram in einem Shop gibt? Die bringen doch keinem irgendeinen Vorteil oder sonst etwas und keiner ist gezwungen diese Pets oder was auch immer zu kaufen."
> 
> ...




Ich bin auch ein petfreund aber ich finde du übertreibst hier maßlos! sicher Pets sind ne tolle sache vorallem für Sammler aber nur weil man sich jetzt (und sicher auch in zukunft) Pets im blizz store kaufen kann ändern sie doch nicht wen wert des Charakters den du spielst (zumindest nicht in großen ausmaßen) Richtige Petsammler haben x100 Pets da kommt es auf das eine gekaufte sicher nicht an! da sind die seltenen erfarmten (wie z.b. den Phönix aus der Terasse) um einiges mehr wert als ein pet das sich JEDER für geld kaufen kann!



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Durch den Pet - Shop wird den Leuten also Content vorenthalten,



Finde ich auch total übertrieben ... sicher auch wenn es später noch mehr kaufbare Pets oder Mounts geben sollte, wird niemandem Content im großem stiel vorenthalten! Sonst kannste auch gleich übert TCG meckern das dir da auch Content vorenthalten wird durch die freischaltbaren mounts oder gegenstände!



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> esseidenn man kauft diese Pets. Manche kaufen es sich dann, andere nicht, sei es aus dem Grund, das sie für sowas kein Geld übrig haben, oder weil sie es einfach nicht einsehen. Andere kaufen es, weil sie es sich leisten können und an D I E S E R Stelle beginnt die Zweiklassengesellschaft in WoW.



Die 2 Klassengesellschaft gab es und giebt es schon immer! Eben die die viel Zeit WOW widmen können und eben die die aufgrund der Arbeit, oder Kindern, o.ä. nicht so viel zeit zum spielen haben und dann eben content oder Ausrüstung nicht sehen können!



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Jeder, der sich das Pet nicht kauft, muss im Spiel dann immer sehen, wie andere mit diesem tollen Pet rumrennen. Für Pet Freunde durchaus eine kleine Katastrophe. Man wird also indirekt zum Kauf angestiftet. Es ist auch kein Zufall, dass ausgerechnet die Pets für Geld supertolle Effekte und alles haben.




Du tust es schonwieder ... übertreiben ... gut schön in WOW siehste 100 leute die mit diesem Pet rumlaufen ... toll und weiter ? du denkst die "och das will ich auch aber ich kanns mir nich leisten" und hast es nach 5 mins wenne aus der stadt draussen bist und dich anderen sachen widmest schon wieder vergessen! sicher ist das ingamewerbung aber man vergesse NIE! Blizz ist eine FIRMA die auch geld einnehmen will neben ihren monatlichen gebühren!



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> In den Nutzungsbedingungen von WoW steht, das neben den monatlichen Gebühren, keine weiteren Kosten für Gegenstände im Spiel anfallen dürfen. Blizzard hat mit der Einführung des Pet - Shops gegen ihre eigene Nutzungsbestimmungen verstoßen. Wenn ein MMO monatliche Gebühren hat, sollten mit diesen gebühren ohnehin JEDER Teil des Contents für jeden abgedeckt sein. Ein MMO finanziert sich über Gebühren ODER Itemshop, keineswegs beides.




Wenn mans genau nimmt verstoßen sie auch nicht gegen ihre Nutzungsbedingungen! Sie verlangen schließlich für kein "UNBEDINGT NOTWENDIGES" (um im kontent weiterzukommen) Item Geld! und genau DAS steht in den AGB und nicht das sie keine kaufbaren Items anbieten (dürfen und werden). Und es ist in keinem Gesetzt der Welt festgehalten das ein MMO sich NUR über Gebühren ODER Itemshop finanzieren darf! (wenn doch wüsst ich gern in welchem gesetztbuch, bitte mit artikel und  paragraph für mich zum nachlesen ;D )



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es ist logisch das Blizzard auf Geld aus ist, man kann nicht erwarten, das es ihnen egal ist. Jedes Unternehmen will Gewinn machen, doch der entscheidende Punkt ist, WIE man diesen Gewinn erzielt und dies sollte nicht auf den Nachteil anderer und die Verstoßung der eigenen Nutzungsbestimmungen basieren.






Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Manchmal sollte man einfach ein wenig weiterdenken, als irgend ein haltloses Agument in den Raum zu werfen und solche wie mich als "eklopt" abzustempeln, ohne das Thema ein wenig zu hinterfragen.


ich bin in dem Punkt ganz deiner meinung ;D





PS wer Rechtschreib fehler findet darf se behalten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (13. November 2009)

Credom schrieb:


> Du vergisst hier anscheinend auch das die pets entwickelt werden mussten und das die Transaktion (also von deiner bank auf ihr Konto) auch nich kostenfrei ist. ausserdem ist blizzard ein AG die natürlich auf gewinn aus ist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast meinen Post nicht verstanden.Deine Argumente spiegeln genau das wieder, was ich versucht habe zu erklären. Ich habe das Gefühl, viele hier wollen es einfach nicht verstehen oder sie schauen, wenn mal mehr als ein 3 Zeilen Kommentar kommt konsequent weg.

"Lesen ? Bin ich dumm oder was ? Ich lese doch nicht einen Text, der mehr als 5 Zeilen hat ? DAS MACHEN NUR RL OPFERZ!"

So kommt es mir momentan vor. Denn ich verstehe es nicht, wie man einen Text quoten kann und dann vollkommen an den Argumenten vorbeiredet. Das zeugt davon, dass man den Text nicht richtig gelesen hat, was wiederrum den Verstand des Menschen, der die Antwort gibt wiederspiegelt. Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen.

Und um mal auf die ganzen RL Flamer und "Looooooooooooool wie kann man sich da so aufregen zomfg rofl freak nerds rl loser" Kommentare einzugehen. Diese Kommentare, tragen in keinster Weise zu einer Diskussion bei, sondern sind schlichtweg dämlich. Tragt doch was ordentliches zu dem Thema bei oder verschwindet.


EDIT:

Das TCG und die Collectors Edition sind nicht vergleichbar mit dem Item Shop, dass sollte jedem eigentlich klar sein. Die Nutzungsbestimmungen wurden inwzischen schon so abgeändert, dass es mit dem Petshop hinhaut.


----------



## Shaila (13. November 2009)

Doppelpost


----------



## Shadria (13. November 2009)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ...
> In den Nutzungsbedingungen von WoW steht, das neben den monatlichen Gebühren, keine weiteren Kosten für Gegenstände im Spiel anfallen dürfen. *Blizzard hat mit der Einführung des Pet - Shops gegen ihre eigene Nutzungsbestimmungen verstoßen.*
> ...
> Es ist logisch das Blizzard auf Geld aus ist, man kann nicht erwarten, das es ihnen egal ist. Jedes Unternehmen will Gewinn machen, doch der entscheidende Punkt ist, *WIE man diesen Gewinn erzielt und dies sollte nicht auf* den Nachteil anderer und *die Verstoßung der eigenen Nutzungsbestimmungen basieren*.
> ...


Gestern hatte ich ja schon gefragt, wo das stehen soll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute lese ich von dir:


Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ..
> ...Die Nutzungsbestimmungen wurden inwzischen schon so abgeändert, dass es mit dem Petshop hinhaut.


Ach ne... is nich wahr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...von gestern auf heute geändert, oder wie? 

Ich bin so frei und zitiere dich gleich nochmal:


Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ...
> *Manchmal sollte man einfach ein wenig weiterdenken, als irgend ein haltloses Agument in den Raum zu werfen* und solche wie mich als "eklopt" abzustempeln, ohne das Thema ein wenig zu hinterfragen.




Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch... mir geht es jetzt nicht darum, das ich jetzt "recht habe" und du nicht.... sondern mir geht es darum, das viele Leute - so eben auch du - mit unwahren "Tatsachen" gegen den Pet-Shop argumentieren.

Jeder darf und soll seine eigene Meinung haben... da bin ich ein absoluter Befürworter.... nur sollten halt Meinungen u.a. auch auf Tatsachen, Fakten usw. beruhen aber nicht auf "Spekulation" bzw. "falsches Wissen".....

....meine Meinung...!


----------



## Credom (14. November 2009)

Shadria schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich ja schon gefragt, wo das stehen soll...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign


----------

